# Seguimento - Outubro 2008



## Gilmet (1 Out 2008 às 00:00)

*«Logo que Outubro venha, procura a lenha»* ​


Pois bem, assim começa Outubro, o 10º mês deste ano! O calor já está a despedir-se, e mais um Inverno Virá...


Mais uns Provérbios para este mês:

- Outubro meio chuvoso, torna o lavrador venturoso.
- Outubro suão, negaças de Verão.
- Se em Outubro te sentires gelado, lembra-te do gado.


Aqui ficam as temperaturas mínimas absolutas de Outubro dos últimos anos, aqui, em Mira-Sintra:

- Outubro de 2006 - 12,5ºC (Dia 12)
- Outubro de 2007 - *10,9ºC* (Dia 22)
- Outubro de 2008 - (Vamos ver se desce abaixo dos 10ºC)


Começo então Outubro com *16,0ºC* de temperatura
Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h de SO (205º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,3ºC


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2008 às 00:05)

Por aqui o Outubro começou com céu limpo e 12,4ºC.


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2008 às 00:05)

Começo Outubro com céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *14,8ºC*
Hum: *66%*
Pressao: *1016hpa*

Um bom mês meteorologicamente falando, cheio de alegrias e tristezas


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2008 às 00:36)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 16,1ºC
93%HR
1021hpa


----------



## criz0r (1 Out 2008 às 02:17)

Ora boas noites..por aqui Outubro começa com uma noite calma..Céu limpo e a temperatura a rondar os 18ºC.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (1 Out 2008 às 02:32)

Boas noites aqui em Sta iria comeca outubro com16.1 ºC ... fresquinho


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2008 às 07:16)

Bons Dias!

Desde as 00:00 até há pouco, não é que a temperatura só desceu 0,7ºC... pois foi... a mínima não foi abaixo dos *15,4ºC*

Neste momento a temperatura tem estado a descer... e tenho 15,5ºC, mas já tive de novo 15,4ºC há pouco

Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,2ºC


O céu está muito nublado por fractus, mas ainda não houve quealquer vestígio de nevoeiro, por aqui... 

Já na Serra, a História é diferente...


----------



## Chuvento (1 Out 2008 às 07:36)

Finalmente termina o intervalo.Veräo a terminar e bom tempo - frio - a voltar. Xuva ;-)


----------



## Manuel Brito (1 Out 2008 às 08:03)

Bom dia. Primeira tabela do mês de Outubro que em Faro começou fresquinho...





Até logo.


----------



## vitamos (1 Out 2008 às 08:48)

Bom dia!

Por aqui o primeiro dia de Outubro começa com algum nevoeiro. Pressão em 1017hPa.

*Tmin 17,0* (após descida já de manhã, pelo que se não for a mínima do dia, avisarei  )


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2008 às 08:51)

Bom dia


Por aqui um céu quase sem nuvens e 8,4ºC.


Mínima de 7,5ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Out 2008 às 09:15)

Bom dia,

Minima de 17,6ºC esta noite.

O dia amanheceu com uma pequena neblina!!


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2008 às 09:28)

Que belo começo de Outubro

Nevoeiro, onde a visibilidade nao deve passar dos 250m
A temperatura minima atingui os *12,5ºC*


Nevoeiro, e vento fraco
Temp: *15,1ºC*
Hum: *75%*
Pressao: *1019hPa*


----------



## Kraliv (1 Out 2008 às 09:44)

Boas,


Manhã quase quase limpa com temperatura mínima de 12,6ºC


Registo às 09.00h:
Temp. 15.0ºC
Humid. 76%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento - -


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Out 2008 às 09:45)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 14.1ºC.
Neste momento estão 18.1ºC e o céu está com cirrus


----------



## ct5iul (1 Out 2008 às 10:23)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO 
BOM DIA 

Temp actual 19.1ºC/ UTC 10:17
Temp ao sol: 22.4ºC/ UTC 10:17
Pressão: 1019.6Hpa UTC 10:17
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 5.0 km/h UTC 10:17
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direção do Vento: NW UTC 10:17
Temperatura do vento: 18.9ºC 10:17
Humidade Relativa: 64 % UTC 10:17
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo UTC 10:17
Altitude: 110Metros

UM BOM COMEÇO DE OUTUBRO PARA TODOS


----------



## stormy (1 Out 2008 às 11:55)

e ja foi aos 2Cº em lamas de mouro


----------



## jpmartins (1 Out 2008 às 12:20)

Já estamos em Outubro  
A primeira manhã de Outubro é marcada pelo nevoeiro cerrado, ainda não vi o sol este mês.
Temp. min. 14.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2008 às 12:29)

A temperatura está muito baixinha... hoje ainda nem cheguei aos 20ºC...

Neste momento tenho *19,1ºC*!!

Humidade a 64%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de NO (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,5ºC


No céu, bastantes cirrus, e até alguns fractos, por cima da Serra, não tocando nesta


Segundo a imagem de satélite, ainda há algum nevoeiro em zonas litorais...


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2008 às 12:31)

Ceu limpo, mas ainda ha alguma neblina

Temp: *19,4ºC*
Hum: *64%*
Pressao: *1018hPa*


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2008 às 12:43)

Boas

Por aqui o céu apenas está povoado por nuvens altas, quase não há vento e segundo a estação do fsl estão 22ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2008 às 12:47)

A temperatura, em vez de subir, desce

Neste momento estou nos *18,9ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Out 2008 às 13:06)

Por aqui o céu continua a ter alguns cirrus e estão 24.4ºC


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2008 às 13:25)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu nublado
17,9ºC
91%HR
1020hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2008 às 14:11)

Boas tardes por aqui céu encontra-se com nuvens altas o vento vai soprando de S/SW moderado e a temparatura nos 25.9ºc pressão 1014hpa.
Até logo


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2008 às 14:13)

Neste momento tenho *19,2ºC*, e a máxim até agora foi de *21,0ºC* (Muito alta, muito alta, mas enfim)

Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a *31,7 km/h* de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,1ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2008 às 14:14)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 17,0ºC...

Agora o céu está com nuvens altas mas deixa passar o sol o tempo está fresco e humido, 20,6ºC, 69%HR, 1018hpa...


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2008 às 14:26)

A temperatura maxima até ao momento é de *19,7ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *19,6ºC*
Hum: *59%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2008 às 14:35)

Céu com alguns cirrus e 21,3ºC por agora.


----------



## ct5iul (1 Out 2008 às 14:49)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO 
BOM TARDE

Temp actual 22.6ºC/ UTC 14:45
Temp ao sol: 24.3ºC/ UTC 14:45
Pressão: 1017.6Hpa UTC 14:45
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 2.8 km/h UTC 14:45
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direção do Vento: W UTC 14:45
Temperatura do vento: 22.1ºC 14:45
Humidade Relativa: 56 % UTC 14:45
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado UTC 14:45
Altitude: 110 Metros

O céu apresenta nuvens altas


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Out 2008 às 15:06)

Por aqui, pelo litoral norte, ao cabo de quase 3 semanas de ausência ,eis o seu regresso : -a Srª D. Nortada.
Hoje ainda fraca (15 a 20 Km/h), mas a ameaçar  mais consistência já para amanhã.
Claro que a máxima hoje,que já tem a companhia da dita cuja, dificilmente ultrapassará os 20º
(neste momento 19.5º).O céu mantém-se limpo.


----------



## Kraliv (1 Out 2008 às 15:22)

Boas,



Alentejo é alentejo...28,4ºC neste momento  


Humidade 36% ; Pressão 1017hPa ; Vento 1,0km/h W


----------



## HotSpot (1 Out 2008 às 16:20)

Aqui a máxima já chegou aos *25,8ºC*

Continuam as nuvens altas a pairar e a não deixar entrar vigorosamente os raios de sol.


----------



## stormy (1 Out 2008 às 16:33)

só uma pergunta como se classifica o clima de lamas de mouro?..2Cº em outubro/setembro é estranho...se fosse aqui em lisboa éra pq o mundo ia acabar
 agora está fresco com 22.1Cº


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2008 às 16:38)

A maxima do dia foi de *20,4ºC*

Céu limpo e nortada
Temp: *19,5ºC*
Hum: *56%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2008 às 17:07)

stormy disse:


> só uma pergunta como se classifica o clima de lamas de mouro?..2Cº em outubro/setembro é estranho...se fosse aqui em lisboa éra pq o mundo ia acabar
> agora está fresco com 22.1Cº



Lamas de Mouro tem influência da altitude, a estação então ainda mais influência tem, pois está no topo da serra o que a vai influenciar ainda mais as suas medições, aquela região é toda abrangida pelo clima temperado-maritimo, agora a altitude é que diferencia tudo.

O clima não se classifica por um dia, com uma temperatura esquista, mas sim pelo menos com 30 anos de registos.


----------



## stormy (1 Out 2008 às 17:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Lamas de Mouro tem influência da altitude, a estação então ainda mais influência tem, pois está no topo da serra o que a vai influenciar ainda mais as suas medições, aquela região é toda abrangida pelo clima temperado-maritimo, agora a altitude é que diferencia tudo.
> 
> O clima não se classifica por um dia, com uma temperatura esquista, mas sim pelo menos com 30 anos de registos.



OK entao e temperado maritimo com influencia da altitude


----------



## Manuel Brito (1 Out 2008 às 17:18)

Boas. Tempo actual:





Num dia em que a máxima foi de 25ºC e pressão máxima 1018HPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2008 às 18:04)

Ena ena ainda tou em choque    só me apetece rir.

Tive uma mínima de 15.4ºC (até agora nada de mais) e uma máxima de 20.1ºC (aqui sim  ) neste momento estou com 18.2ºC e são 18h (ainda mais  ) opá não posso crer, devo estar a sonhar.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2008 às 18:35)

Estremoz: Temperatura mínima = 15,2 ºC (07h34); Temperatura máxima = 26,1 ºC; Temperatura actual = 22,5 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima = 15, 2 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 26,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Kraliv (1 Out 2008 às 18:35)

Boas,



Tem estado cá um dia  !! A máxima registada hoje foi de 28,9ºC aqui pelo alentejo.




Temp. actual 23,7ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2008 às 19:05)

Extremos em Setubal hoje:

Temperatura:

Mín.:*17,0ºC* (7:18)
Máx.:*26,0ºC* (16:48)

Humidade:

Máx.:*82%* (8:42)
Mín:*42%* (17:23)

Actual:
*21,1ºC
52%HR
1017hpa
0,0km/h
Dew point 11ºC*

PS: estive a partir das 16 horas na figueirinha e o vento nem se sentia a temperatura lá rondava os 26ºC um bafo mesmo...


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2008 às 19:07)

O sol está prestes a pôr-se, e ja registo *16,2ºC*

Quando, se pôr (ui ui)


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2008 às 19:10)

Destaque especial para a temperatura!!!! Neste momento já tenho *16,2ºC*

O vento está moderado/forte, o que intensifica a sesação de frio! Neste momento *27,0 km/h* de NNO (338º)

Humidade a 72%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,0ºC


O céu está encoberto por Cirrus e alguns Cirroestratus, e o Sol acabou de se por


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2008 às 19:12)

Eu continuo-o chocado, estou com 16.7ºC   é hoje que Lamas já vai abaixo de 0ºC pelo menos -1ºC.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (1 Out 2008 às 19:19)

Gilmet disse:


> Destaque especial para a temperatura!!!! Neste momento já tenho *16,2ºC*
> 
> O vento está moderado/forte, o que intensifica a sesação de frio! Neste momento *27,0 km/h* de NNO (338º)
> 
> ...




Boas ate agr tem estado assim 

Temp  min 15.2 ºC
Temp max 21.3 ºC 
Pressao 1016.4 hPa 
HR 70 % 
Ponto de orvalho 10.9 ºC

Vento moderado a forte ...rajadas de 45 Km\h xD
Vento medio de 25 a 30 km\h Orientado a NNO


----------



## camrov8 (1 Out 2008 às 19:21)

findado o verão e o pouco calorzinho deste ano o que quero é friozinho e que as cotas desçam pelo menos aos 900metro para ter neve aqui perto


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2008 às 19:24)

Alguns cirrus e 17,9ºC por aqui.


Extremos de hoje: 7,5ºC / 21,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2008 às 19:35)

Boas..por aqui tambem a temparatura já começou descer a pique neste momento vai nos 20.5ºc,esta noite e seguintes vamos ter em muitas localidades do norte e centro do país temparaturas só com um digíto,o vento a partir do meio da tarde começou a soprar moderado de W o céu mantem-se com nuvens altas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Out 2008 às 19:43)

Boa Noite.

A Máxima de hoje por cá foi de 25.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 20.3ºC e o céu está com muitas nuvens altas.

T.Minima de Hoje: 14.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2008 às 19:47)

Neste momento tenho *15,7ºC*... Lá se vai a temperatura mínima de 15,3ºC, de hoje de manhã...

Humidade a 74%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 18,4 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2008 às 19:51)

Bem, isto hoje, desce desce e desce

Ja vou com *15,4ºC*

Hum: 67%
Pressao: 1017hPa
Céu limpo e nortada


----------



## storm (1 Out 2008 às 20:03)

Temperatura actual: 17.2ºC
Temperatura máxima: 23ºC

Isto hoje está cá um gelo , só em termos de comparação nos outros dias a esta hora está 20ºC/21ºC e depois com vento fraco ainda fica mais gelido.


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Out 2008 às 20:04)

meu deus como a temperatura está a descer

já levo 16.9 graus depois de uma máxima primaveril de 23.4 graus

céu nublado por nuvens altas ao longo do dia, agora esta a limpar, e quando está vento sentia-se uma sensação de frio

agora, sim está frio


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2008 às 20:42)

Ainda não atingi uma nova temperatura mínima, mas não estou longe... estou a 0,1ºC de tal acontecer..., quer isso dizer então que estou com *15,4ºC*

O vento, teve há pouco um pico na velocidade, e muita gente que ia pela rua, decerto sentiu um arrepio pelo corpo...

Temperatura (ºC): 15,4ºC
Vento (km/h): 36,0 km/h

Wind Chill (ºC): *7,09ºC*


Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,2ºC


O Daniel enviou-me há cerca de uma hora uma mesagem, (mas que só agora a visualizei), e que nos informa que, ás 19:39, em Tomar estavam *16,5ºC*


----------



## henriquesillva (1 Out 2008 às 21:10)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min....................................15.5º
T máx...................................22.5º

H min...................................38%
H máx..................................69%

Pressão actual......................1017 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2008 às 21:24)

Por aqui vai descendo lentamente 17.9ºc e vento de W.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Out 2008 às 21:33)

Por aqui, ainda 18º.1, céu nublado com nuvens altas e uma brisa aceitável...
Na margem sul, o frio ainda vem longe...


----------



## Teles (1 Out 2008 às 21:45)

Aqui  estão agora 16 graus, mas com o vento a soprar de fraco a moderado, aumenta a sensação de frio


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Out 2008 às 21:48)

Por aqui estão 17.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2008 às 22:19)

Já tenho uma nova mínima do dia, para hoje, embora a temperatura tenha subido um pouco, nos últimos minutos... a temperatura mínima foi *15,1ºC* e neste momento tenho 15,2ºC

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_






Por Coimbra, o Vítor teve uma temperatura máxima de *22,6ºC*!
As mínimas de lá, estão a ser batidas consecutivamente... mas ás 20:40, ele tinha 16,8ºC

Por cá...

Humidade a 78%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,4ºC


Segundo o IM, ás 21h, liderava, em termos de Frio, Lamas de Mouro, com *9ºC*, seguindo-se Montalegre, com 9,7ºC
Segundo as Estradas de Portugal, a Torre, há pouco, ainda estava com 10ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2008 às 22:21)

Aqui já bati a mínima sigo agora com 16,9ºC, 72%HR, 1018hpa


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2008 às 22:23)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 16,5ºC
98%HR
1020hpa

min 15,4ºC
max 18,1ºC
prec 0,5mm


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Out 2008 às 22:31)

por aqui 16,1 graus vento moderado e frio pois vim agora de passear a cadela e estava realmente frio

enfim, outubro é outubro e outono é outono

têm os seus altos e baixos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Out 2008 às 22:32)

Boa noite

Mais um dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto, mas sem chuva aqui na Lagoa.

Tmin - 18,5ºC
Tmax - 21,5ºC

Actual - 19,8ºC


----------



## storm (1 Out 2008 às 22:34)

Temperatura actual: 16.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2008 às 22:48)

Se continuar assim, amanha vou ter cá uma minima
E, ter neveiro, pela certa

Temp: *13,9ºC*
Hum: *72%*
pressao: *1017hPa*

Continuaçao de céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Brunomc (1 Out 2008 às 22:52)

Boa Noite 

por aqui céu limpo e vento nulo

estão 14.0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (1 Out 2008 às 22:57)

Extremos do dia:
Tmáx:  28,2ºC
Tmin: 14,7ºC

HRmáx: 58%
HRmín: 26%

Pmáx: 1016,5mb/hPa
Pmín: 1013,9mb7hPa


----------



## Minho (1 Out 2008 às 23:04)

Desde ontem notou-se claramente uma ruptura em relação aos dias anteriores com temperaturas máximas e mínimas mais baixas. Aqui por Braga já se respira um ambiente mais próprio para a epóca.

Evolução horária da temperatura (últimas 48 horas)  em Melgaço


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2008 às 23:06)

Boas..por aqui já baixou até aos 15.8ºc o vento sopra de W fraco a pressão está nos 1015hpa 64%hr.
Temparaturas de hoje 14.7/26.7ºc.
Até amanhã


----------



## ct5iul (1 Out 2008 às 23:29)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 01-10-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 07:08
O sol põe-se às: 18:49
Nascer da Lua: 10:27
Pôr da Lua: 19:56
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 7%
Temp actual 15.5ºC/ UTC 23:15
Temp Min: 15.3ºC/ UTC 04:58
Temp Max:22.8ºC / UTC 15:39
Temp Max ao sol: 30.1ºC/ UTC 12:06
Pressão: 1017.6Hpa UTC 23:15
Intensidade do Vento: moderado 12.4km/h UTC 23:15
Escala de Beaufort :3
Direção do Vento:N /NW UTC 23:15
Rajada max: 22,3KM/h UTC 20:02
Temperatura do vento: 13.9ºC 23:15
Humidade Relativa: 75 % UTC 23:15
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 23:15
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 BAIXO UTC 23:15
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Céu Limpo vento moderado
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 24ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA 15ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em LSB
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://translate.google.pt/translat...m=1&ct=result&prev=/search?q=jvcom32&hl=pt-PT


----------



## Manuel Brito (1 Out 2008 às 23:36)

Boas. Última actualização do dia:





Até amanhã e venham de lá esses graus negativos!


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2008 às 23:40)

Ja registo *12,8ºC* ( tou a uns miseros _0,3ºC_, para bater a minha minima do dia

Hum: *73%*
ceu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2008 às 23:53)

Nova mínima de 15.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2008 às 00:00)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Ja registo *12,8ºC* ( tou a uns miseros _0,3ºC_, para bater a minha minima do dia
> 
> Hum: *73%*
> ceu limpo



Bem, afinal acabo o dia com *13,0ºC*
A tempº decidiu subir um pouco


----------



## lismen (2 Out 2008 às 00:03)

Boas aqui ta uma noite fresquinha com um ventinho de Norte apreciavel. O dia acordou nublado mas foi limpando ao decorrer do dia.

Vamos ent aos dados segundo a estação mais próxima:

Temperatura  15,9ºC
Vento N 26 km/h
Pressão 1018 MB
Humidade 69%

A todos uma boa quinta feira e venha de la um bocadinho do ventinho gelado do polo norte


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2008 às 00:44)

A noite está fresca
A temperartura ronda os 16ºC o céu apresenta-se limpo e está uma leve brisa...

Amanha vou para _München_


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Out 2008 às 00:48)

Até às 0h, a temperatura mínima foi superada.


Assim, os extremos de hoje foram:

Tm: *14,6 ºC*
Tx: *24,1 ºC*


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2008 às 01:44)

Boa noite pessoal.
Por aqui a noite segue fresca com 15,3ºC.

Extremos do primeiro dia do mês:
Tmin: 15,7ºC
Tmáx: 22,5ºC




MSantos disse:


> Amanha vou para _München_



Boa viagem


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2008 às 02:12)

AnDré disse:


> Boa viagem



Obrigado André 
Vou tentar tirar umas fotos e depois coloco aqui no forum

Segundo o freemeteo posso ter algum sleet


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2008 às 02:13)

*Precipitação:*
0,5mm   Santana - Madeira (Rog)


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2008 às 02:21)

MSantos disse:


> Obrigado André
> Vou tentar tirar umas fotos e depois coloco aqui no forum
> 
> Segundo o freemeteo posso ter algum sleet




É uma cidade muito gira!
Mas não tão gira como a cidade de Mozart, mais a sul e já na Áustria!
Aproveita bem e tira muitas fotos

Sigo com 15,4ºC.

Às 0h UTC, Arouca liderada o topo da temperatura mais baixa do país com 6.9ºC.
Lamas de Mouro e Montalegre estavam ambas com 7,2ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Out 2008 às 03:19)

Por aqui, mudança de ares mas com continuação de tempo seco.
O Sudeste que nos dava máximas de 27º e mínimas de 15º acabou.
Agora voltou o Norte que já impediu a máxima de hoje subir para além dos 19,7º , e agora já estão uns frescos 10.9º.
Ao que tudo indica, será Norte de pouca dura...


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2008 às 07:27)

Bons Dias! E Boa Viagem MSantos!

Por cá... uma mínima que é foi uma vergonha... não passou de *14,6ºC*





Neste momento tenho 14,9ºC
Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,8ºC


Lamas de Mouro também foi uma desilusão... Às 6h (5 UTC), lá, a temperatura era de 8,2ºC, enquanto que em Miranda Do Douro, a temperatura era de *3,3ºC*


----------



## storm (2 Out 2008 às 07:58)

MSantos boa viagem 

Temperatura actual: 15.5ºC

Céu limpo, vento ainda não apareceu


----------



## ecobcg (2 Out 2008 às 09:17)

Bom dia,

Minima de 16,8ºC esta noite!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Out 2008 às 09:25)

Bom Dia.

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 11.5ºC ( que friiiooo!)
Neste momento estão 15.0ºC e o céu está com alguns cirrus


----------



## Manuel Brito (2 Out 2008 às 09:35)

Bons dias. Primeira tabela de infromação num dia que começou fresquinho e com nortada 





Até logo.


----------



## Kraliv (2 Out 2008 às 09:41)

Boas,


Como se esperava está mais fresco! A temperatura mínima foi de 10.1ºC


Registo ás 09.00h:
Temp. 12,6ºC
Humid. 86%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento 3,2km/h W



Temp. actual; 14,8ºC



Nâo tens MEO...faz com EU!!

BENFICA x NÁPOLES

Canal DIRECT 8

Satélite HotBird 13ºE Freq. 12.539 H 27.500 3/4​


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2008 às 10:06)

Não pensei, que tivesse uma minima de *11,0ºC* (contava com menos), mas pronto

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *15,5ºC*
Hum: *69%*
Pressao: *1021hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Out 2008 às 10:12)

Por cá, a mínima foi de *14,0 ºC*.
Agora estou com *18,6 ºC*, o céu está limpo e o vento está moderado.


----------



## vitamos (2 Out 2008 às 10:14)

Bom Dia! 

Manhã de nevoeiro, sendo que neste momento o sol já espreita. Pressão em 1016hPa.

*Tmin 14,9ºC*

PS: Um Agradecimento renovado ao Gil pela sua paciência e disponibilidade na colocação dos meus registos nocturnos aqui no fórum


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2008 às 11:20)

Bom dia


Céu com poucas nuvens e 14,2ºC.

Mínima de 5,2ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Out 2008 às 12:21)

olá.

Por aqui estão 22.0ºC, céu pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco de N


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2008 às 12:35)

Boas tardes esta noite por aqui já se fez sentir não estava há espera de ter temparaturas de um só digíto, mas tiveminima 9.4ºc,neste momento o céu está limpo o vento por enquanto ainda é fraco a temparatura vai subindo quando a deixam 21.4ºc pressão 1015hpa.


----------



## Rog (2 Out 2008 às 12:36)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 18ºC
91%HR
1021hpa

min 14,6ºC
prec 5,4mm


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2008 às 12:55)

Gilmet disse:


> Por cá... uma mínima que é foi uma vergonha... não passou de *14,6ºC*



Pois é *Gilmet*, o vento que ontem empurrou a temperatura para uma queda livre ao fim da tarde, é o mesmo que depois a sustenta num planar constante durante a noite.
Enquanto se mantiver este vento moderado de norte não devemos esperar mínimas por aí além.
Ainda assim a sensação de frio já é alguma.

Aqui a mínima foi de 15,3ºC.
Por agora 21,4ºC.


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2008 às 12:58)

Ceu limpo e vento fraco de N

Temp: *19,2ºC*
Hum: *60%*
Pressao: *1019hPa*

Até, agora a máxima registada e de  19,7ºC


----------



## jpmartins (2 Out 2008 às 13:43)

Bom dia
Ceu pouco nublado, alguns alguns cirros por aí a passear.
Temp. actual 20.8ºC
Temp. min. 11.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2008 às 14:01)

Embora a mínima tenho sido "alta", a temperatura continua baixa, a esta hora... neste momento tenho *19,9ºC*

Vento Moderado/Forte, estando agora nos *27,0 km/h *de NNO (338º)

Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,8ºC


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2008 às 14:02)

Boas tardes..por aqui Céu Limpo, Vento de N moderado e uma temperatura a rondar os 24ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2008 às 14:08)

Boas..por aqui só se alterou a temparatura 23.4ºc o vento vai soprando fraco o céu continua limpo.
Até logo


----------



## ct5iul (2 Out 2008 às 14:08)

BOA TARDE

Temp actual 21.3ºC/ UTC 13:59
Temp ao sol: 23.4ºC/ UTC 13:59
Pressão: 1021.6Hpa UTC 13:59
Humidade Relativa: 52 % UTC 13:59
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 6 ALTO UTC 13:59
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 9.3 km/h UTC 13:59
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direção do Vento: NE UTC 13:59
Temperatura do vento: 20.5ºC 13:59
Altitude: 110Metros
NESTE MOMENTO O CÉU ESTA LIMPO HA UM FOCO DE INCENDIO NA MARGEM SUL DO TEJO JUNTO A NATO "Costa da Caparica" POSTO DE COMANDO DE SETUBAL EM ACTIVIDADE


----------



## jpmartins (2 Out 2008 às 14:55)

Neste momente é de salientar o vento que sopra forte com rajadas na casa dos 40km/h.
A rajada max. até agora foi de 46.3km/h.


----------



## Kraliv (2 Out 2008 às 15:48)

Boas,



Tarde bastante agradável.


Às 14.30H registava: 

23,6ºC ; 39%; 1017Hpa; 5,7km/h NNW




Nâo tens MEO...faz com EU!!

BENFICA x NÁPOLES

Canal DIRECT 8

Satélite HotBird 13ºE Freq. 12.539 H 27.500 3/4
Satélite Astra 19,2ºE Freq. 11.538 V 22.000 5/6​


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2008 às 16:11)

O vento tem estado forte, com uma rajada máxima de *45,7 km/h* até ao momento
A temperatura está nos *19,4ºC*, após uma máxima de apenas *20,5ºC* e o céu está pouco nublado, por Fractus e por Cirrus

Resumindo:


Humidade a 50%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,8ºC


----------



## DRC (2 Out 2008 às 16:35)

Boa tarde a todos,

Tempo Actual em Póvoa de Stª Iria 
(Vila Franca de Xira)

Temperatura: 22ºC
Pressão Atmosférica:1016.9 mb 
Vento: 37 km/h
Humidade Relativa: 43%
Estado do Tempo: Céu limpo


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2008 às 17:00)

O Alarme suou... o Vento atingiu os *50,8 km/h*

A temperatura continua a descer descaradamente! Neste momento tenho *18,4ºC*!


Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,3ºC


Os Fractus são agora em maior número...


----------



## *Dave* (2 Out 2008 às 17:11)

Até agora o dia de hoje tem estado a ser bastante agradável...

Sigo com:
T: 24,3ºC
HR: 31%
P: 1014,2mb/hPa


----------



## Kraliv (2 Out 2008 às 17:48)

Boas,




Máxima hoje aqui pela _Porta da Ravessa_, 25,1ºC

Temp. actual 23,4ºC e uma brisa ligeira.





Nâo tens MEO...faz com EU!!

BENFICA x NÁPOLES

Canal DIRECT 8

Satélite HotBird 13ºE Freq. 12.539 H 27.500 3/4
Satélite Astra 19,2ºE Freq. 11.538 V 22.000 5/6​


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2008 às 18:00)

O Vento já chegou aos *52,2 km/h* inúmeras vezes... mas parece que não passa disto...

A temperatura está nos *17,9ºC*


Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,1ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2008 às 18:23)

Por aqui céu limpo e 14,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 19,2ºC / 5,2ºC


----------



## DRC (2 Out 2008 às 18:33)

Tempo Actual em Póvoa de Santa Iria
        (Vila Franca de Xira)

Temperatura: 19ºC
Vento: 35 km/h
Pressão Atmosférica: 1016.9 mb 
Humidade Relativa: 53%
Estado do Tempo: Céu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2008 às 18:51)

Por cá mínima de 14.7ºC e máxima de 20.1ºC  neste momento estou com 17.3ºC.

Está muito vento, uma nortada que em espaços muito abertos até dá quase a sensação de empurrão  este ventinho todo não é bom sinal :assobio:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2008 às 18:55)

Boas...por aqui mantem-se o céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas o vento soprando moderado de W,a temparatura máxima chegou aos 25.8ºc,neste momento vai descendo a pique 20.8ºc pressão vai nos 1013hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Out 2008 às 19:07)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *14,0 ºC*
Tx: *22,6 ºC*


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2008 às 19:17)

Fez-se sentir um vento moderado de Norte, que provocou que a minima nao ultrpassa-se os 20º... ficando nos *19,7ºC*

ceu limpo e vento moderado de N
Temp: *15,7ºC*
Hum: *57%*
Pressao: *1020hPa*


----------



## camrov8 (2 Out 2008 às 19:17)

varios distritos em alerta amarelo por causa do vento, parece que pode aumentar mais um bocado


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2008 às 19:18)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima hoje foi de *15,2ºC* e a máxima foi de *27,3ºC* dia agradavel e pouco frio de tarde  

Agora sigo com 19,1ºC, 48%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2008 às 19:22)

camrov8 disse:


> varios distritos em alerta amarelo por causa do vento, parece que pode aumentar mais um bocado



Sim, neste momento estamos no pico  entre as 17h e as 20h é a hora de ponta do vento no litoral oeste.

Neste momento estou com 16.6ºC rajada máxima até agora de 59.8 km/h.


----------



## camrov8 (2 Out 2008 às 19:26)

hoje ta fresquinho, o sol acaba de se por e já marca 15ºc esta noite foi aos 10ºc


----------



## stormy (2 Out 2008 às 19:29)

aqui em arruda está um belo windchill e o vento faz abanar ate as palmeiras ....
na segunda ja volto para lisboa...fui visitar o meu pai e os meus avos...


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2008 às 19:45)

O vento atingiu um novo Máximo! *58,3 km/h* é o record de Hoje!

A temperatura está a descer bem, hoje, também! Neste momento tenho *15,8ºC*

Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 19,8 km/h, de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,8ºC


----------



## DRC (2 Out 2008 às 19:55)

Tempo actual em
*Póvoa de Stª Iria*

Temperatura: 17ºC
Vento: 44 km/h
Humidade Relativa: 64%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1016.9 mb
Estado do Tempo: Céu Limpo
Vento moderado, algumas rajadas fortes a ultrapassar os 50 km/hora.


----------



## storm (2 Out 2008 às 20:07)

Temperatura actual: 16.8ºC

Dia de céu limpo, e algum vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Out 2008 às 20:27)

Por cá, o vento está moderado a forte e a noite está fresca.
Agora estou com céu limpo e *15,6 ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Out 2008 às 20:41)

Por aqui, céu limpo, vento de norte, moderado, 17º.9, 1018Hpa.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2008 às 20:48)

Vou aqui com 17,5ºC, 59%HR, 1019hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2008 às 20:58)

Por cá estou com 15.8ºC rajada máxima de 64.1 km/h até agora :assobio:


----------



## henriquesillva (2 Out 2008 às 21:13)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.................................13.4º
T máx................................20.8º

H min................................42%
H máx...............................72%

Pressão actual....................1020 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (2 Out 2008 às 21:26)

Por aqui, a temperatura desceu repentinamente, ao contrário da HR que tem vindo a aumentar.

Agora:
T: 17,6ºC
HR: 56%
P: 1015,3mb/hPa

Nuvens baixas (1340m) e vento moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Out 2008 às 21:34)

Boa Noite

Por cá a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 25.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 17.5ºC e o vento por aqui sopra fraco de N.


T.Minima de Hoje: 11.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2008 às 21:44)

Extremos de hoje:
Temp max: *19,7ºC*
Temp min: *11,0ºC*

Ceu limpo, vento fraco de N
Temp: *13,9ºC*
Hum: *58%*
Pressao: *1022hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (2 Out 2008 às 22:24)

Extremos do dia:
Tmáx: 26,0ºC
Tmín: 12,9ºC

HRmáx: 72%
HRmín: 29%


----------



## squidward (2 Out 2008 às 22:24)

(02-10-2008)

T.max:  22.6ºC
T.min:  14.3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Out 2008 às 22:32)

Boa noite.

Hoje por cá foi um dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.

Tmin - 18,3ºC
Tmax - 23,7ºC

Actual - 19,8ºC


----------



## *Dave* (2 Out 2008 às 22:37)

E continua a descer......

T: 16,4ºC
HR: 57%
P: 1015,0mb/hPa


----------



## mauro miranda (2 Out 2008 às 22:40)

ceu limpo ao longo do dia

descida da temperatura

e vento forte

foi assim o dia de hoje

depois de uma máxima de 22.4 graus sigo com 16.4 graus

mt frio realmente

o outono veio seco mas veio frescote


----------



## Rog (2 Out 2008 às 22:53)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ceu nublado com alguns aguaceiros "orográficos"
15,7ºC
98%HR
1022hpa

Humidade mín. 90%
Humidade máx. 98% (na prática terá chegado a 100% mas a estação apenas detecta até 98%)

min 14,6ºC
max 18,2ºC
prec 8,2mm


----------



## *Dave* (2 Out 2008 às 23:06)

Neste momento:
T: 15,9ºC
HR: 50% (desceu)
P: 1015,0mb/hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2008 às 23:19)

Boas..por aqui tudo calmo a temparatura vai nos 15.0ºc o vento vai fraco de NW a pressão vai nos 1016hpa,66%hr.
Temparaturas de hoje 9.4/25.8ºc.
Até amanhã.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2008 às 23:35)

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_







Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma temperatura máxima de *21,1ºC*
Ás 20:15, lá, já estavam 15,8ºC



Por cá, neste momento, *14,8ºC*


----------



## Manuel Brito (2 Out 2008 às 23:40)

Boas noites. última actualização antes da deita numa noite com 20º mas uma nortada fresca... 

Aqui estão as últimas informações:





Até amanhã


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2008 às 23:41)

Estremoz: Temperatura mínima = 11,9 ºC (07h36); Temperatura máxima = 23,4 ºC; Temperatura actual = 13,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa.

*Hoje ocorreu uma acentuada descida da temperatura, sobretudo da mínima.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima = *11,9 ºC* (dia 2); Temperatura máxima = 26,1 ºC (dia 1).
VALORES EXTREMOS EM ESTREMOZ (desde 1 de Maio de 2007)
Mês de Outubro: Temperatura mínima = 8,6 ºC (2007); Temperatura máxima = 26,1 ºC (2008).


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2008 às 00:02)

Mesmo com algum vento, a temperatura por aqui já vai em 9,3ºC.


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2008 às 00:04)

Ceu limpo
Temp: *13,0ºC*
Hum: *58%*
Pressao: *1022hPa*


----------



## ct5iul (3 Out 2008 às 00:09)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 02-10-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 07:34
O sol põe-se às: 19:15
Nascer da Lua: 11:50
Pôr da Lua: 21:10
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 13%
Temp actual 15.0ºC/ UTC 23:58
Temp Min: 14.6ºC/ UTC 03:17
Temp Max:21.6ºC / UTC 12:51
Temp Max ao sol: 24.2ºC/ UTC 16:03
Pressão: 1019.5Hpa UTC 23:58
Intensidade do Vento: Moderada 10.4km/h UTC 23:58
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direção do Vento: NE/E UTC 23:58
Rajada max: 21,6KM/h UTC 20:44
Temperatura do vento: 12.5ºC 23:58
Humidade Relativa: 68 % UTC 23:58
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 23:58
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 BAIXO UTC 23:58
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Céu Limpo vento por vezes forte
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 21ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA 13ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 Moderado
-------------------------------------------
Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em LSB


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2008 às 02:41)

*Precipitação:*
8,2mm Santana - Madeira (Rog)


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2008 às 02:45)

Boa noite.
A noite segue ventosa por aqui.
A temperatura está nos 14,1ºC


Às 0h UTC, Penhas Douradas estava com 3,7ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Out 2008 às 03:07)

Por aqui à tarde, a nortada foi rainha,
à boa maneira de Agosto,
mas ao contrário de Agosto estará em breve de retirada...
Máxima fraquinha (18.9º) e vento,muito vento.
Agora tudo mais quedo,e noite fresquinha (11,2º), outonal...
Prossegue o céu limpo...


----------



## *Dave* (3 Out 2008 às 07:09)

Neste momento sigo com a temperatura mais baixa que registei até agora (deste 11 de Agosto)....

T: *9,6ºC*   
HR: 63%
P: 1017,1mb/hPa

Céu com algumas nuvens baixas e vento a soprar moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2008 às 07:18)

Bom Dia!

Esta noite, a temperatura já desceu melhor! A mínima chegou aos *13,0ºC* (Se bem que na LaCrosse tenha chegado aos 12,7ºC)


Neste momento tenho *13,2ºC*
Vento a *41,4 km/h* de N (360º)

Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 10120 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,1ºC




Ás 6h, as Estações das Penhas Douradas e de Mirando Do Douro, marcavam o Mesmo... 1,7ºC
Segundo as Estradas de Portugal, na Torre, estão *0ºC*


----------



## Manuel Brito (3 Out 2008 às 07:20)

Bons dias.
Está fresquinho aqui. 15ºC neste momento e a mínima foi de 13ºC. 
Primeira tabela do dia:





Até logo.


----------



## storm (3 Out 2008 às 08:09)

Temperatura actual: 14.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 13.5ºC 

O vento é que não dá com nada, neste momento fraco a moderado.


----------



## vitamos (3 Out 2008 às 09:04)

Bom dia!

Em primeiro lugar a actualização à miníma de ontem que acabou por ser de *13,5* ás 23h59m!

Hoje o dia acordou com céu limpo, vento praticamente nulo, 1020 hPa de pressão e... a mínima mais baixa desde o dia 1 de Maio deste ano!

*Tmin 9,7ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Out 2008 às 09:12)

Por aqui também será preciso recuar mais de 5 meses para encontrar uma mínima tão baixa (7.3º)
O Sr. Outono a dar-nos um cartão de visita,pois então.


----------



## ct5iul (3 Out 2008 às 09:23)

BOM DIA 

Temp actual 14.9ºC/ UTC 09:17
Temp ao sol: 16.6ºC/ UTC 09:17
Pressão: 1022.6Hpa UTC 09:17
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 10.8 km/h UTC 09:17
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direção do Vento: NW/N UTC 09:17
Temperatura do vento: 13.1ºC 09:17
Humidade Relativa: 54 % UTC 09:17
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 FRACO UTC 09:17
Altitude: 110Metros

O céu encontra-se limpo e o sol brilha


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2008 às 09:34)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 10,2ºC.

Mínima de 6,2ºC

Alguns valores esta manhã:













http://www.meteo.pt/pt/


----------



## jpmartins (3 Out 2008 às 09:45)

Bom dia 
Por aqui o ceu está limpo, temp. acual 13.7ºC.
Temp. min 9.8ºC 
Para hoje o IM mete 11 distritos em alerta amarelo devido ao vento forte.
Por aqui poderá chegar aos 70km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2008 às 09:46)

Bom Dia.


Por aqui a temperatura Minima de Hoje foi um pouco mais alta 12.2ºC mas mesmo assim foi fresquita.
Neste momento estão 16.4ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N e o céu está limpo


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2008 às 10:23)

Hoje, a minima teve só 2 digitos sendo de *9,6ºC*

Ceu impo e vento fraco de N
Temp: *14,2ºC*
Hum: *60%*
Pressao: *1027hPa*


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2008 às 10:45)

Por cá mínima de 13.5ºC  neste momento estou com 15.4ºC   e muito vento mas mesmo muito vento.


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2008 às 10:49)

Que vendaval a noite inteira!
Se eu tivesse aqui um parque de moinhos eólicos no descampado ao meu lado, tinham rendido uns bons MWh....

A mínima hoje foi de 13,5ºC (a mais baixa desde 8 de Setembro).

Por agora o vendaval continua e estão 16,4ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2008 às 12:27)

Por aqui estão 19.8ºC e o vento sopra fraco de N.
E o céu está Limpinho




Ah Como eu adoro este tempo, o céu limpo o vento fresco a bater na cara as folhas das ávores a cair e este cheiro a Outono


----------



## dgstorm (3 Out 2008 às 12:33)

Por aqui minima de 7,2ºC
Neste momento 16,4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2008 às 12:45)

Mínimo Hoje:  13.4 ºC (07:35) 

Vento moderado a forte com rajada máxima de 51,5 km/h.

Sensação de frio enorme como já não se sentia há alguns meses.


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2008 às 12:49)

Ao fundo, nota-se alguns cumulos
Vento ta fraco de N

Temp: *17,5ºC*
Hum: *48%*


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2008 às 13:06)

Por cá estou com 17.1ºC  e ainda mal começou a fazer vento, imagino quando começar a nortada a sério


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2008 às 13:10)

E o vento moderado a forte de norte continua. Como a minha mãe diz: "Isto hoje está bravo!"
Cheguei agora aos 19,0ºC.

Na generalidade o céu está pouco nublado ou limpo em todo o continente:


----------



## Brunomc (3 Out 2008 às 13:11)

Boa tarde 

por aqui céu limpo e vento moderado

estão 19,5ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2008 às 13:13)

Boas

Por aqui a noite foi fresca com *12,9ºC*

Agora já vai em 22,0ºC, 32%HR, 1021hpa e vento moderado


----------



## storm (3 Out 2008 às 13:34)

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, e muito vento (este vento não dá com nada )

Temperatura actual: 20ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2008 às 13:52)

Fresquinho hein? Neste momento tenho *17,6ºC*

O vento, teve o seu máximo, de *51,4 km/h* ás 5:51, mas, ainda há coisa de 5 minutos, chegou de novo aos 50 km/h


Humidade baixinha... nos 36%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos nos *3,1ºC*


Segundo a estação, sensação de desconforto, mas para mim está perfeito...


----------



## Serrano (3 Out 2008 às 13:57)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 17 graus na zona baixa da cidade, mas com maior sensação de frio devido ao vento. A mínima desta noite ficou-se por 7.1 graus.


----------



## *Dave* (3 Out 2008 às 13:58)

Por aqui a temperatura já subiu aos 20,2ºC, mas há cerca de 5min desceu. Neste momento o céu está limpo, o vento moderado e sigo com:

T: 20,0ºC
HR: 32%
P: 1019,7mb/hPa

Este está ser um belo dia de Outono  Outono que eu gosto tanto


----------



## *Dave* (3 Out 2008 às 14:08)

Por aqui a mínima de 9,6ºC de hoje foi como que um "aviso" do que está para vir...
Segundo o_ freemeto_, amanhã terei um temperatura mínima de 8,4ºC e Domingo terei uma de 6,9ºC.







Entretanto, aqui a temperatura subiu:
Temp. actual: 20,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2008 às 14:09)

Boas...por aqui o que realça mais é o ventinho que sopra com rajadas e fresco,o céu está limpo e a temparatura está nos 19.4ºc pressão 1019hpa.
Até logo estamos quase de FS


----------



## jpmartins (3 Out 2008 às 14:09)

Por aqui reina o ceu limpo e o vento por vezes forte.
Temp. actual 18.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2008 às 14:12)

Alguns pequenos cumulus e 15,9ºC por aqui.


----------



## Rog (3 Out 2008 às 14:22)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 18,1ºC
83%HR
1022hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## *Dave* (3 Out 2008 às 14:24)

Aqui a temperatura deu um pulito de 20,4ºC para 20,8ºC.

O céu está limpo e o vento amainou agora....


Até já


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2008 às 14:54)

Impressionante! A temperatura máxima não passou de *18,7ºC*!!

Neste momento tenho 18,1ºC
Humidade a 36%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 34,6 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos *2,7ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (3 Out 2008 às 15:01)

> Impressionante! A temperatura máxima não passou de 18,7ºC!!



Gilmet acho que hoje vamos ter uma noite e madrugada fria..

por aqui continua o céu limpo e vento moderado frio 

a temperatura ta nos 20,5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (3 Out 2008 às 15:22)

Por aqui:
T: 21,3ºC
HR: 30% (já foi aos 28%)
P: 1018,7mb/hPa


----------



## F_R (3 Out 2008 às 15:27)

Boas

Por cá séu limpo e 21.9ºC

A minima foi de 10.4ºC, mas a estação de Alvega segundo o IM chegou aos 4ºC


----------



## DRC (3 Out 2008 às 15:38)

Tempo Actual em

*Póvoa de Stª Iria*

> Temperatura: 20ºC
> Vento: 35 km/hora
> Pressão Atmosférica: 1021.0 mb
> Humidade Relativa: 35%
> Estado do Tempo: Céu limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Out 2008 às 15:48)

Por cá, mínima de *12,2 ºC*.
A noite foi de céu limpo e vento moderado a forte.
Agora o céu está limpo e o vento sopra moderado a forte.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2008 às 16:59)

A temperatura vai descendo... e subindo... já estive nos *17,3ºC*, mas agora estou nos 17,5ºC

Humidade a 44%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 21,2 km/h de NNE (22º)... a acalmar
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,2ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2008 às 17:08)

Extremos em Setúbal hoje:

Temperatura:

Mín.:*12,9ºC*
Máx.:*24,5ºC*

Humidade:

Máx.:*64%*
Mín.:*28%*

Actual:
*22,1ºC
34%HR
1020hpa
Dew point 6ºC*


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2008 às 17:46)

Precipitação orográfica nas vertentes norte da ilha da Madeira hà instantes:

Santana:






Por aqui sigo com 18,0ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Out 2008 às 17:52)

Por aqui tarde de sol outonal depois de mínima quase invernal 7.3º.
A máxima não ultrapassou os 18,6º, agora 17.6º e vento,sempre muita nortada fresquinha (fria).
Por aqui o Outono desceu à Terra.
Amanhã a história já será outra com o enfraquecimento da Nortada.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2008 às 18:16)

Estremoz: Temperatura mínima = 9,4 ºC (07h49); Temperatura máxima = 20,9 ºC (16h55); Temperatura actual = 19,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima = *9,4 ºC* (dia 3); Temperatura máxima = 26,1 ºC (dia 1).
VALORES EXTREMOS EM ESTREMOZ (desde 1 de Maio de 2007)
Mês de Outubro: Temperatura mínima = 8,6 ºC (2007); Temperatura máxima = 26,1 ºC (2008).


----------



## Pico (3 Out 2008 às 18:19)

Aveiro
t=18:20
T=17.1º C
P=1022.5 hPa

Céu limpo


----------



## squidward (3 Out 2008 às 18:20)

(03-10-2008)

T.max:  21.7ºC
T.min:  13.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2008 às 18:48)

Por cá mínima de 13.5ºC e máxima de 18.1ºC   agora estou com 15.9ºC 

O vento afinal acalmou mais cedo do que esperava, ontem por esta hora andava sempre a tocar nos 50 km/h, agora mal toca nos 40 km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2008 às 19:06)

Neste momento já tenho *15,2ºC*

Talvez ainda bata os 13,0ºC desta manhã


Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 15,5 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2008 às 19:10)

Boas...por aqui o vento já acalmou bastante vai soprando fraco de NW o céu esteve limpo todo o dia neste momento a temparatura já vai por aí baixo 18.7 com uma máxima de 22.0ºc.
Por aqui já estamos de FS


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2008 às 19:15)

14,0ºC, algum vento e um céu quase sem nuvens.


Extremos de hoje: 6,2ºC / 17,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2008 às 19:15)

Hoje, a maxima nao foi alem dos *18,3ºC*

Céu limpo e veno fraco de N
Temp: *14,9ºC*
Hum: *61%*
Pressao: *1025hPa*


----------



## F_R (3 Out 2008 às 19:28)

Boas, por cá amáxim foi de *22.5ºC*, desde o dia 1 de Junho que nºao havia uma máxima tão baixa

Neste momento:
17.9ºC e céu limpo, vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2008 às 19:28)

Boa Noite

A Máxima de Hoje foi de 22.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 18.8ºC e o vento sopra fraco de N.


T.Minima de hoje: 12.2ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2008 às 19:55)

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 13,5ºC
Tmáx: 20,0ºC


Por agora 14,9ºC e vento moderado de norte.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2008 às 20:12)

Ena pá... já levo *14,1ºC*, embora agora, a descida esteja a acalmar...


Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 15,5 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,5ºC


----------



## Minho (3 Out 2008 às 20:12)

Bela mínima por Melgaço esta noite. Tx_18.6ºC e Tm_7.3ºC. Neste momento 12.7ºC


----------



## Teles (3 Out 2008 às 20:17)

Aqui a temperatura durante a tarde chegou aos 18.6,com muito sol e de momento estao 15.2 graus e o vento fraco a moderado o que aumenta a sensação de frio


----------



## *Dave* (3 Out 2008 às 20:18)

Eu já vou com:

T: 16,5ºC
HR: 35%
P: 1020,2mb/hPa


Aqui a temperatura máxima não foi além dos 21,6ºC 

Se altas pressões são boas para atingir extremos de temperatura, penso que com 1020,2mb/hPa vou ter uma mínima correspondente há dada pelo _freemeteo_ *aqui*


Resta-me esperar


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2008 às 20:32)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e uma descida da temperatura mínima.

Máxima: 23.8ºC
mínima: 12.9ºC
actual: 18.8ºC


----------



## storm (3 Out 2008 às 20:32)

Máxima de hoje: 20.3ºC
Temperatura actual: 14.8ºC

O vento está mais calmo, vento fraco com rajadas moderadas.
Hoje a mínima e que vai ser baixa


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2008 às 21:14)

Estou com 14.2ºC


----------



## DRC (3 Out 2008 às 21:33)

Tempo actual na
Póvoa de Stª Iria

Temperatura: 14ºC
Vento: 31 km/hora
Humidade Relativa: 67%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1022.0 mb
Estado do Tempo: Céu Limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2008 às 21:51)

Por cá o panorama dos ultimos 4 dias é este  a verde o vento a vermelho a temperatura agora estou com 14.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2008 às 22:01)

Boas..por aqui o vento vai soprando fraco de N a temparatura está nos 15.4ºc a pressão vai subindo 1021hpa.


----------



## Turista (3 Out 2008 às 22:10)

Olá a todos...
A noite de ontem foi verdadeiramente ventosa por estes lados, bem como o dia até meio da tarde.

De momento sigo com 14,6ºC, 1022 hPA. e 75% de humidade.

Abraços,


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2008 às 22:33)

Boas

Aqui vou neste momento com 14,6ºC, 58%HR, 1023hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## *Dave* (3 Out 2008 às 22:45)

Neste momento:
T: 13,8ºC 
HR: 39%
P: 1020,6mb/hPa


----------



## *Dave* (3 Out 2008 às 23:09)

Extremos do dia:

Tmáx: *21,6ºC*
Tmín: *9,6ºC* 

HRmáx: 64%
HRmín: 27%

Pmáx: 1020,9mb/hPa
Pmín: 1015,6mb/hPa


Espero que quando voltar a colocar aqui os extremos (serão os de amanhã) a temperatura mínima esteja abaixo dos 9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2008 às 23:09)

Hoje fico pelos 14.8ºc e vento fraco.

Temparaturas de hoje 10.5/22ºc.

Até amanhã bom FS


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2008 às 23:20)

Neste momento, so regsito *13,0ºC*
A temperatura mal desce aos 12,9ºC sobe logo pos 13,0

A humidade esta nos *58%*


----------



## *Dave* (3 Out 2008 às 23:27)

Por hoje despeço-me com:

T: 13,3ºC  
HR: 40%
P: 1020,6mb/hPa


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2008 às 23:34)

A temperatura está estagnada entre os 13,5ºC e os *13,4ºC*, que é a temperatura actual

Devido a este estagnamento, já não terei uma nova mínima do dia até ás 23:59...

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_ (Estou orgulhoso deste dia!)







Por Coimbra, a temperatura máxima também não chegou aos 20ºC, ficando-se pelos *19,2ºC*
Ás 20:13, lá, já estavam 14,8ºC, um valor mais baixo que ontem pela mesma hora!


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2008 às 00:18)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 15,4ºC
95%HR
1023hpa

min 14,2ºC
max 18,8ºC
prec 1,8mm


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2008 às 00:18)

Eu começo esté novo dia com 14,2ºC, 57%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## F_R (4 Out 2008 às 01:03)

Boas pessoal

Este sabado começa frio. 
Estão neste momento *12.2ºC*
Ver se hoje já desce dos 10ºC

Até amanha


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2008 às 01:10)

*Precipitação:*
1,8mm   Santana - Madeira (Rog)


----------



## storm (4 Out 2008 às 08:07)

Temperatura actual: 10.8ºC
Temperatura mínima: 10.3ºC

Sigo com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2008 às 08:22)

Bons dias por aqui começa o dia com céu limpo vento fraco e a temparatura está nos 10.5. e a pesssão está alta 1024hpa.


----------



## *Dave* (4 Out 2008 às 08:43)

Neste momento:
T: 10,1ºC 
HR: 50%
P: 1022,3mb/hPa

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


Infelizmente, houve apenas uma diferença de 0,6ºC entre a mínima de ontem e a mínima de hoje, que foi 9,0ºC


----------



## HotSpot (4 Out 2008 às 09:03)

Mínimo Hoje:  *7.2 ºC* (07:08)  no comments...

primeira minima abaixo de 10ºC pós-verão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2008 às 09:31)

HotSpot disse:


> Mínimo Hoje:  *7.2 ºC* (07:08)  no comments...
> 
> primeira minima abaixo de 10ºC pós-verão.



Meu rico Poceirão; deve ter ido aos *3 ºC / 4 ºC*. 
Ontem por lá estavam *11,5 ºC* às 20h. 
Tinha chegado lá com *20,5 ºC* às 18h, portanto, veja-se a velocidade de descida da temperatura.
Um dia estarei eu a morar no Poceirão e a relatar-vos lindos extremos de temperatura, geadas, nevoeiros gelados...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2008 às 09:35)

Por cá, mínima de *11,6 ºC* com uma noite ventosa e de céu limpo.
Agora o céu continua limpo, está algum vento e estou com *14,7 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2008 às 09:39)

Que Temperatura mínima espectacular!! Cheguei aos *9,8ºC*, pelas 6:25!! (Relembro que no ano passado só atingi este valor a 17 de Novembro)

Neste momento já tenho 16,4ºC e o vento acalmou bastante
Humidade a 36%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 1,3ºC




*Temperaturas até aos 5ºC, ás 8h, segundo o IM:*

Miranda do Douro - 0,9ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães - 1,6ºC
Bragança - 1,8ºC
Chaves - 2,2ºC
Sabugal - 2,2ºC
Lamas de Mouro - 2,3ºC
Montalegre - 2,4ºC
Mirandela - 3,3ºC
Alcobaça - 3,6ºC
Braga (Merelin) - 3,7ºC
Moimenta da Beira - 4,0ºC
Rio Maior - 4,2ºC
Coruche - 4,2ºC
Tomar - 4,3ºC
Vila Nova da Cerveira - 4,4ºC
Ponte de Lima - 4,5ºC
Leiria - 4,6ºC
Aljezur - 4,9ºC
Mougadouro - 5,0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Out 2008 às 09:40)

Bom Dia

Que rica Minima de hoje por cá 9.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 15.3ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de N


----------



## Manuel Brito (4 Out 2008 às 09:47)

Bons dias. Hoje minima de: 11ºC 

Neste momento a temperatura anda entre os 18 e os 20º mas o ventinho que está sente-se fresco.
Húmidade é coisa praticamente inexistente.






Até logo.


----------



## Manuel Brito (4 Out 2008 às 09:57)

Boas. Ora uma correcção ao post anterior. A minima nao foi 11 mas sim 17.
Desculpas pelo erro mas foi má leitura da tabela...
Até logo.


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2008 às 10:07)

Bom dia!

Às 7h UTC Miranda do Douro estava quase nos 0ºC







Numa rápida volta pelos gráficos horários das EMAs, não vi nenhuma que tenha ido a baixo dos 0ºC. No entanto Carrezeda de Ânsiães andou muito perto. 







Por fim, destaque para a amplitude da inversão térmica na estação de Arouca!






Razões para o sucedido: O vento passou de nulo para uma média de 5km/h, a humidade caíu dos 90 e tal % para os 50%.
Provavelmente o vento deve ter rodado de NE para oeste.


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2008 às 10:20)

É incrível como a minha mínima foi de *13,6ºC* às 0h!!
A partir daí foi sempre a variar entre os 13,6ºC e os 14,5ºC...
Este vento de norte que por aqui se instalou é detestável.


Por agora céu limpo e 17,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2008 às 10:27)

Boas a temparatura vai subindo 15.3ºc o vento vai de NE e bastante fresco e o céu está limpo


----------



## *Dave* (4 Out 2008 às 10:30)

Por aqui em cerca de 2h a temperatura já subiu 5ºC ...

Neste momento: 
T: 15,9ºC (a subir rápido)
HR: 43% (salientar que a HR não foi além dos 51%)
P: 1023,6mb/hPa
DP: 3.51ºC
Céu limpo e vento de muito fraco a fraco...


----------



## DRC (4 Out 2008 às 10:36)

Tempo Actual na 
*Póvoa de Stª Iria*

Temperatura: 16ºC
Vento: 17 km / hora
Humidade Relativa: 39%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1023.0 mb
Estado do Tempo: Céu limpo 

Castelo das 5 Quinas 
Só há um em Portugal
Fica á direita do Côa
Na cidade do Sabugal


----------



## diogo (4 Out 2008 às 10:39)

Bom dia pessoal do fórum!...

Parece que o Outono chegou finalmente - mínima de *7,9ºC* esta noite!!
Ontem a máxima foi aos 19.5ºC

Agora já aqueceu bem, já tenho 18.7ºC , 55% HR , 1023.6 hPa , céu limpo, alguns cirrus , e vento moderado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2008 às 10:41)

DRC disse:


> Tempo Actual na
> *Póvoa de Stª Iria*
> 
> Temperatura: 16ºC
> ...



Olá, *DRC*.
Gostava de saber que estação ou material utilizas para recolher esses dados. 
Acho-os bastante fiáveis, mas acho curioso que a temperatura esteja sempre arredondada às unidades.


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2008 às 10:49)

Bom dia

8,9ºC e um céu que, ao longo da manhã, tem vindo a ficar coberto por nuvens altas.

Mínima de 2,0ºC esta manhã.

Por aqui tive a primeira geada da temporada. Bem fraquinha ainda


----------



## *Dave* (4 Out 2008 às 10:50)

Por aqui já subiu mais 0,7ºC, estando neste momento:

T: 16,6ºC
HR: 40%
P: 1023,6mb/hPa
DP: 3.12ºC

O vento acalmou por agora...


Boas fotos *Dan*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2008 às 11:05)

Belas Fotos *Dan*! Como eu tenho saudades de uma bela geada, por aqui

Neste momento já levo 19,5ºC
Humidade a 33%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,6ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2008 às 11:07)

Por aqui a mínima foi de *11,7ºC*...

Agora vou com 19,4ºC, 36%HR, 1023hpa e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h


----------



## Manuel Brito (4 Out 2008 às 11:12)

Boas.
Faro neste momento:

Temperatura: 22ºC
Orvalho: 07ºC
Pressão: 1021Hpa
Vento: ENE @12kt (24km/h)
Humidade: 38%
Estado: Céu limpo

Até logo


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2008 às 11:32)

A temperatura já vai subindo e tenho agora 21,5ºC e 34%HR a humidade hoje vai ser muito baixa vinte e poucos penso eu


----------



## Teles (4 Out 2008 às 11:45)

Bom dia por aqui a minima foi de 6.2 graus, neste momento estão 19.1 o céu está limpo e sem vento


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Out 2008 às 12:12)

Boa tarde

Por aqui estão 21.4ºC, vento fraco de NE e céu limpo.
Boas fotos DAN


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2008 às 12:16)

22,8ºC
32%HR
1023hpa
3,6km/h
Ponto de orvalho 5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2008 às 12:30)

Faz calor por aqui... tenho *21,2ºC* neste momento

Humidade a 32%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,9ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2008 às 12:33)

*23,8ºC*
*31%HR*
1023hpa
5,0km/h
Dew point 6ºC


----------



## *Dave* (4 Out 2008 às 12:35)

Por aqui a temperatura já subiu bem....

Neste momento:
T: 20,0ºC
HR: 33%
P: 1022,9mb/hPa
DP: 3.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Out 2008 às 12:37)

Esta noite, a minima nao foi além dos *10,9ºC*

Céu muito nublado
Temp: *20,0ºC*
Hum: *44%*
Pressao: *1027hPa*

Até agora,  a maxima foi de *20,6ºC*


----------



## DRC (4 Out 2008 às 12:41)

Os dados são de um aparelho colocado
no prédio, mas esteve durante muito tempo avariado
e por vezes não funciona. As temperasturas aparecem sempre
nos 00 ou 0.5 (exemplo: 20 ou 20.5).
No aparelho aparece a temperatura, o vento, a pressão e a humidade.
O estado do tempo sou eu que o vejo.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2008 às 12:48)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui tive a primeira geada da temporada. Bem fraquinha ainda



Espetacular 

Por cá estou com 19.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2008 às 13:06)

Por aqui continuamos tudo na mesma, céu limpo vento fraco já de E e a temparatura vai subindo quando a deixam 20.4ºc..


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2008 às 14:11)

Dia de algum calor por aqui sim sim calor vou neste momento com 26,9ºC, 24%HR e 1022hpa o vento nem se sente quase...


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2008 às 14:22)

*27,6ºC*, 24%HR e 1021hpa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Out 2008 às 14:28)

Boas .

Por aqui neste momento estão 23.7ºC, céu com poucas nuvens  e o vento sopra muito fraco de Leste


----------



## squidward (4 Out 2008 às 14:46)

Nesta madrugada obtive uma mínima de 10.4ºC algo que já não se verificava há algum tempo. Por agora sigo com 24.0ºC


----------



## dgstorm (4 Out 2008 às 15:36)

Temperatura mínima: 6,7ºC
Temperatura actual: 21,4ºC
HUmidade: 36%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2008 às 15:53)

Boas por aqui tudo calmo o vento vai soprando de E fraco mas fresco o céu com alguns cirros e a temparatura vai nos 21.1ºc a pressão já desce 1021hpa.


----------



## João Soares (4 Out 2008 às 16:11)

Registei de maxima *20,6ºC*

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *18,8ºC*
Hum: *47%*
Pressao: *1024hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2008 às 16:42)

Por cá, máxima de *25,2ºC*... O Sol esteve _quente_... (E que grande Amplitude térmica hein? 9,8ºC a 25,2ºC... 15,4ºC de diferença)

Neste momento a temperatura está a descer rápidamente, pelo que levo 21,0ºC

Humidade a 34%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 20,6 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,6ºC


O céu está pouco nublado por Cirrus


----------



## stormy (4 Out 2008 às 17:36)

aqui em arranhó (arruda dos vinhos) minima de 11.9Cº devido a inversao termica (estou a 300m de altitude) e Tactual de 21.6Cº
é de destacar a minima de sines com 9.5Cº q é completamente fora de epoca
coitado do meu coqueiro em sto andre......espero q a maxima de 23Cºcompense
boas a todos


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2008 às 18:04)

Extremos em Setúbal hoje:

Temperatura:

Mín.:*11,7ºC*
Máx.:*29,5ºC* Diferença abismal de mínima para a máxima 17,2ºC de diferença   e não esperava uma máxima tão elevada nem o modelo mostrava tal coisa  

Humidade:

Máx.:*67%*
Mín.:*21%*

Actual:
*24,5ºC
25%HR
1020hpa
0,0km/h
Dew point 3ºC*


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2008 às 18:47)

vou ainda com 23,6ºC, 26%HR e 1020hpa


----------



## DRC (4 Out 2008 às 18:48)

Depois de um dia de Garraiada,
de sol e algum vento neste momento
as condições são as seguintes
na Póvoa de Santa Iria.

Temperatura: 22.5ºC
Vento: 17 km/hora (fraco a moderado)
Pressão Atmosferica: 1020.0 mb
Humidade Relativa: 24%
Estado do tempo: Céu limpo


----------



## Levante (4 Out 2008 às 18:55)

Não obstante alguns graus a menos, dia de verão autêntico. O sueste pegou forte, trazendo vento moderado pela manha com rajadas proximas dos 40km/h, mas ao inicio da tarde começou a cair e neste momento está calma total com 24º e 40% de humidade  A minima foi 16º e a máxima 25º. Estava uma tarde de praia óptima, e a água um caldo


----------



## stormy (4 Out 2008 às 18:55)

miguel disse:


> Extremos em Setúbal hoje:
> 
> Temperatura:
> 
> ...



em torres vedras (estaçao q uso de referencia quando estou em arranhó, arruda dos vinhos, ) a min foi de 5ºC e a max 25ºC 
o oeste tem um clima muito instavel pois basta uma mudanca de 2 ou 3 graus na direccao do vento para a temperatura pular ou cair abismalmente.


----------



## Minho (4 Out 2008 às 19:07)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui tive a primeira geada da temporada. Bem fraquinha ainda




 
Já começa a ser da praxe: a primeira foto oficial de geada vem sempre de Bragança 

Aqui por Melgaço mais um trambolhão na mínima a ficar-se esta noite nos 5.6ºC.  A máxima foi um pouco mais alta que ontem.
Tx_19.8ºC Tm_5.6ºC


----------



## stormy (4 Out 2008 às 19:14)

Minho disse:


> Já começa a ser da praxe: a primeira foto oficial de geada vem sempre de Bragança
> 
> era bom q viesse de olhao este ano ja q me estou a roer de inveja por eles andarem todos na praia...
> boas aos meteoloucos o sul ( e a min tb ja q tenho costela alentejana..)


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2008 às 19:28)

O Sol já se pôs e a temperatura continua a descer... hoje, sem vento forte, a descida será mais fácil

Neste momento tenho *16,9ºC*
Humidade a *45%*
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 9m3 km/h deO (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Out 2008 às 19:35)

Parabens pelas fotos, Dan!!

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *14,4ºC*
Hum: *51%*
Pressao: *1023hPa*


----------



## dgstorm (4 Out 2008 às 19:36)

Mínima: 6,7ºC
Máxima: 22ºC
Actual: 15,4ºC
Humidade: 55%


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2008 às 19:56)

Por aqui foi já um dia bem fresco. Desde 1 de Maio que não tinha um dia assim.

Extremos do dia: 2,0ºC / 16,0ºC

Algumas nuvens e 12,3ºC por agora.


----------



## Manuel Brito (4 Out 2008 às 19:57)

Boa noite.
Tempo actual:





Até logo


----------



## storm (4 Out 2008 às 20:24)

Temperatura actual: 17.2ºC
Temperatura máxima: 25.2ºC

Dia de céu limpo, vento fraco e uma temperatura que trouxe benefícios


----------



## Manuel Brito (4 Out 2008 às 20:29)

Boas. Neste momento vento de Oeste, céu limpo, 20º de temperatura, 17º de orvalho, pressão 1019 e 84% RH.
Até já


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2008 às 20:43)

Aqui a temperatura não desce e sigo  com 20°C


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2008 às 20:54)

Em mais pormenor sigo com 20,2ºC, 35%HR, 1020hpa vento a 0,0km/h e ponto de orvalho nos 4ºC...


----------



## Nuno (4 Out 2008 às 20:56)

Boa noite, tive uma mínima de 12.8ºC e Max de 28.4. De manha teve algum vento moderado de norte mas rapidamente caiu, teve um dia praticamente sem vento, um dia agradável, neste momento tenho 20ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2008 às 20:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo a pouco nublado com algumas nuvens a norte, praia nem por isso, está o sol quente mas calor de praia já não convida à praia.

Máxima: 24.9ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC
actual: 19.0ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Out 2008 às 21:05)

Continuaçao de ceu limpo

Temp: *13,2ºC*
Hum: *50%*

Hoje, a temperatura ja vai descendo mais rapidamente, que continue, e nao pare


----------



## dgstorm (4 Out 2008 às 21:25)

Já sigo com 11,1... o ventinho lá fora até corta


----------



## *Dave* (4 Out 2008 às 21:31)

Por aqui a temperatura não está a descer como ontem... mas vamos ver até onde irá a mínima desta noite.

T: 16,8ºC
HR: 34%
P: 1019,9mb/hPa
DP: 1,0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (4 Out 2008 às 21:38)

Extremos do dia:

Tmáx: *23,0ºC*
Tmín: *9,0ºC* 

HRmáx: 51%
HRmín: 28%

Pmáx: 1023,6mb/hPa
Pmín: 1019,8mb/hPa


----------



## ecobcg (4 Out 2008 às 21:53)

Boa noite!

Dia sem grande história em termos meteorológicos. Muito sol, pouco vento...enfim...quem puder ir até à praia, ainda dá para aproveitar!!

A minima de hoje foi de 14,5ºC!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2008 às 21:55)

Boas...por aqui a temparatura vai descendo vai nos 13.4ºco vento é nulo.


----------



## Teles (4 Out 2008 às 21:59)

Por aqui temperatura actual de 15 graus e sem vento , já agora esta informação:
"  A queda de neve surpreendeu nas Astúrias, em Espanha. A passagem de uma frente fria trouxe a neve mais cedo ao Norte de Espanha. Na região montanhosa das Astúrias e em Aragão a neve «pintou» de branco casas, estrada e montanhas. 

Os habitantes não se mostram muito surpreendidos e dizem mesmo que com o clima tão instável tudo pode acontecer. 

Os meteorologistas prevêem que a temperatura continue a descer, por isso o frio e a neve vão continuar durante o fim-de-semana." 

Que inveja


----------



## *Dave* (4 Out 2008 às 22:04)

Para os que esperavam (como eu) vir a ter uma mínima mais baixa esta noite, as  imagens da _run das 12h_ não são muito animadoras


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2008 às 22:08)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temp. mínima - 12 ºC; Temp. máxima - 25 ºC; Temp. actual - 18,5 ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (4 Out 2008 às 22:15)

Por hoje é tudo....

Neste momento a temperatura vai descendo lentamente.

T: 15,4ºC
HR: 36%
P: 1019,9mb/hPa


----------



## henriquesillva (4 Out 2008 às 22:33)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...................................12.1º  (07h24m)
T máx...................................20.7º  (15h52m)

H min....................................33%
H máx...................................44%

Pressão actual........................1021 hPa


----------



## Manuel Brito (4 Out 2008 às 22:34)

Boas. Dentro de momentos a tabelita da ordem 
Por agora os dados actuais em Faro:

Temperatura: 19º
Orvalho: 15º
Humidade: 79%
Vento: variavel a 3kt (variavel 6km/h)
Pressão: 1019
Condições: Céu limpo

Até logo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Out 2008 às 22:38)

Boa Noite.

Por cá a Máxima de Hoje foi de 24.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 15.1ºC e o vento sopra fraco.


T.Minima de Hoje: 9.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2008 às 22:41)

Neste momento tenho *14,7º**C* e a temperatura já está a descer, após ter subido aos 15,0ºC...

Humidade a *44%*
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,6ºC


----------



## dgstorm (4 Out 2008 às 22:48)

Barreira dos dois dígitos já passou... 9,6 neste momento


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2008 às 22:53)

Aqui está calor *19,0ºC*   34%HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Out 2008 às 22:56)

Bem por hoje é tudo, neste momento estão 14.7ºC.

Até Amanhã camaradas


----------



## Manuel Brito (4 Out 2008 às 23:15)

Boas. Última actualização:





Boas noites e até amanhã


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Out 2008 às 23:16)

Boa noite a todos.

Ontem e hoje o tempo aqui foi de céu nublado com boas abertas.

Ontem - Tmin 15,8ºC Tmax - 24,7ºC

Hoje - Tmin - 18,2ºC  Tmax - 24,3ºC


----------



## squidward (4 Out 2008 às 23:17)

(04-10-2008)

T.max:  32.8ºC
T.min:  10.4ºC

...foi um dia de temperaturas extremas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2008 às 23:24)

Por hoje fico por aqui neste momento a temparatura lá fora está nos 13.2ºc a pressão vai nos 1019hpa o vento é nulo.

Até amanhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2008 às 23:27)

Temparaturas de hoje 9.9/22.6ºc já estava esquecido


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2008 às 23:42)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 14,7ºC
91%HR
1022hpa

min 14,2ºC
max 18,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2008 às 23:44)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,6 ºC*
Tx: *26,4 ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2008 às 23:53)

Neste momento tenho 14,1ºC, após uma descida aos *13,9ºC*

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_


----------



## Brunomc (4 Out 2008 às 23:54)

Boa Noite   por aqui uma noite de céu limpo e vento nulo..neste momento a temperatura está nos 13,5¤C


----------



## Minho (5 Out 2008 às 00:05)

Bem lançada a noite por Lamas de Mouro







Mas abaixo, em Melgaço, registo 9.6ºC


----------



## dgstorm (5 Out 2008 às 00:14)

Por aqui despeço-me com 8,3ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2008 às 00:22)

Vou indo com a temperatura finalmente a cair  tenho agora 17,7ºC e humidade muito baixinha a esta hora apenas 37%... amanha promete um dia quente e de humidade muito baixa...ups é já hoje


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2008 às 01:27)

Por aqui, neste momento tenho 13,8ºC

Humidade a 45%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,3ºC


Ás 00h, Segundo o IM, a estação que liderava era Carrazeda de Ansiães, com *2,1ºC*


----------



## AnDré (5 Out 2008 às 01:28)




----------



## JoãoDias (5 Out 2008 às 02:02)

à 1 da manhã 1ºC em Lamas do Mouro


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (5 Out 2008 às 03:34)

As 2h00 damanha 0.6 ºC em lamas de mouro xD

Aqui por Vale figueira esta 13.7 min e actualmente estao 16.1 ºC


----------



## F_R (5 Out 2008 às 04:05)

Boas pessoa

Por Abrantes 10.7ºC

S bem que no termometro do carro quando cheguei a casa marcavam 6ºC e passei por uma zona onde estavam apenas 2ºC

Até amanha


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Out 2008 às 06:03)

Bons dias.
Por aqui já não se pode falar em tempo fresco.
Está mesmo frio:- 7,2º mas há meia hora atrás já tiveram 6,6º.
O que vale é que não há ponta de vento; nem uma aragem;
caso contrário a sensação térmica aproximar-se-ia de uma noite gélida de Janeiro.
E cá pelo Norte há muitos mais sítios bem mais frios que por aqui.
Olá Outono!!!


----------



## storm (5 Out 2008 às 09:00)

Temperatura mínima: 10.2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Out 2008 às 09:23)

Bom Dia.

Por cá hoje a Minima foi mais fria que a de ontém, 6.9ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.1ºC e céu limpo


----------



## DRC (5 Out 2008 às 09:56)

Tempo Actual em
*Póvoa de Stª Iria*

Temperatura: 15ºC
Vento: 5 km/hora (fraco)
Pressão Atmosférica: 1020.5 mb
Humidade Relativa: 55%
Estado do Tempo: Céu Limpo


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2008 às 10:25)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e 8,9ºC.


Mínima de 2,4ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2008 às 10:31)

Lamas de Mouro teve um valor de temperatura inferior a zero.





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/graficosobservacao/obsHorarios.jsp


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2008 às 10:33)

Bons dias por aqui o dia nasceu com céu limpo e vento fraco a temparatura já vai subindo, com esta calmaria o termómetro deve subir mais mais uns graus em relação ao dia de ontem, neste momento vai nos 17.2ºc.

Bom DOMINGO a todos


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2008 às 10:47)

Bom Dia!

Mais uma noite bem fresquinha, por aqui, com uma mínima de *10,8ºC*


Neste momento já levo 19,8ºC
Humidade a *36%*, com uma máximo de apenas 64% hoje
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,4ºC


O céu está limpinho...



Por Coimbra, Ontem, o Vitamos teve uma máxima de 22,8ºC e uma mínima de *11,8ºC*
Ás 20:08, ele estava com 17,8ºC de temperatura e 1019 hPa de pressão...


----------



## *Dave* (5 Out 2008 às 11:09)

Extremos desta noite:

Tmín: *8,9ºC*  

HRmáx: 53%


Neste momento:

T: *18,9ºC*
HR: 38%
P: 1020,2mb/hPa


----------



## João Soares (5 Out 2008 às 11:18)

A minima desta noite foi de *8,4ºC*

Céu limpo
Temp: *16,8ºC*
Hum: *54%*
Pressao: *1022hPa*


----------



## diogo (5 Out 2008 às 11:21)

Bom dia

Aqui a noite foi parecida à de ontem, com mínima de* 8.1ºC*
Ontem tive máxima de *26.0ºC*

Agora tenho 19.5ºC , 40% HR , 1020 hpa , céu limpo e vento moderado


----------



## *Dave* (5 Out 2008 às 11:34)

Por aqui já levo 20,0ºC ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Out 2008 às 11:37)

Por aqui neste momento estão 19.2ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2008 às 11:56)

A mínima aqui foi de *11,9ºC* eu já esperava que esta noite fosse fresca mas depois de ver como a temperatura estava antes de me deitar nunca acreditei neste valor para hoje mas ai está ele  ;D 

Agora o dia já vai a aquecer e sigo com 23,6ºC, 30%HR, 1020hpa e vento a 0,0km/h... resumindo noites de Outono e tardes de Primavera quase Verão


----------



## Teles (5 Out 2008 às 12:04)

Bom dia aqui a minima foi de 5.2, neste momento céu limpo, vento quase nulo e uma temperatura a rondar os 19 graus


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (5 Out 2008 às 12:12)

Boas agr tou cm 20.5 ºC


Temp min 13.6 ºC(errata) afinal a minima foi de 12.9 ºC enganei me a ver ...
Temp max 20.5 ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2008 às 12:22)

*25,0ºC
27%HR
1021hpa
0,0km/h
Dew point 5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2008 às 12:35)

Por aqui o _calor_  voltou... Já levo *23,8ºC* de temperatura

Humidade a *29%*
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,0ºC


Céu limpinho de Norte a Sul até há coisa de meia hora, altura em que se começaram a formar uns cumulus entre Sagres e Lagos...








*EDIT:* O vento aumentou um pouco... e atemperatura desceu aos *22,9º**C*


----------



## João Soares (5 Out 2008 às 12:40)

Ceu limpo
Temp: *17,6ºC*
hum: *51%*


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2008 às 12:45)

aqui em arranhó, arruda dos vinhos, a min foi superior á de ontem madita inversao termica e agora sigo com 20.4Cº parece q em sines a t min voltou ao normal com 13.2Cº agora ja la estao mais de 20Cº.
o destaque vai para alvalade do sado com min de 5Cº e max de 27.7Cºnao muito atraz de torres vedras q teve uma min de 5Cº e max de 25Cº...
amanha ja estarei na minha casa e veremos como sera a semana em lisboa.....
boas a todos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2008 às 12:54)

Boas o sol vai brilhando o céu vai limpinho e o vento vai soprando mas fraco de E o termómetro vai nos 21.2ºc.


----------



## storm (5 Out 2008 às 12:57)

Temperatura actual: 26.1ºC

Céu limpo, vento praticamente inexistente


----------



## F_R (5 Out 2008 às 13:18)

Bons dias

Por cá sigo com céu limpo e 24.5ºC

A minima em Abrantes foi *8.2ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (5 Out 2008 às 13:22)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 5,2ºC !
Neste momento sigo com 19,4ºC e humidade nos 42%.

Um bom Feriado para todos


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2008 às 13:29)

*26,9ºC
26%HR
1020hpa*  sol e mais sol...


----------



## AnDré (5 Out 2008 às 13:34)

Boa tarde pessoal

Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco e 25,0ºC.
Hoje mínima de 12.6ºC.


Extremos de ontem:
Tmin: 13,6ºC.
Tmáx: 26,1ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (5 Out 2008 às 13:57)

Dia 5 de outubro 

Temp min 12.9 ºC as 1h00
Temp max 22.6 ºC as 13h57


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2008 às 14:13)

Aqui a máxima até ao momento vai em 28,6ºC...

Agora tenho 26,7ºC, 29%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2008 às 14:23)

Por aqui a temparatura vai nos 23.4ºc a pressão vai descendo 1017hpa e o vento continua fraco.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Out 2008 às 14:27)

Por aqui sigo com:
T: 23,9ºC
HR: 29%
P: 1018,7mb/hPa (tem vindo a descer ao longo do dia)


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2008 às 14:34)

Neste momento a temperatura já desce, após uma máxima de *24,6ºC*

Tenho então 22,6ºC
Humidade a 33%, tendo chegado aos *28%*
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 17,6 km/h, se OSO (248º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (5 Out 2008 às 14:43)

Estou, com a maxima do dia, com *18,5ºC*

Hum: *54%*
Pressao: *1020hPa*
Ceu limpo


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2008 às 15:01)

Tenho agora:
*24,9ºC
31%HR
1019hpa
10,8km/h W
Ponto de orvalho 7ºC*


----------



## squidward (5 Out 2008 às 15:34)

mínima de hoje: 10.4ºC

por agora Céu limpo e 27.2ºC


----------



## ACalado (5 Out 2008 às 16:10)

boas por aqui dia com céu limpo a mínima foi de 9.4c neste momento estão 22ºc


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2008 às 16:54)

Já estive com 20,6ºC, mas neste momento tenho de novo 21,2ºC...

Humidade a 35%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,8ºC


Alguns Foguetes no céu...


----------



## F_R (5 Out 2008 às 17:50)

Boas

Por cá tebho céu limpo e *25ºC*, depois de uma máxima de 25.8ºC
18% HR, mas chegou aos 14%

Até logo


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2008 às 17:57)

Por cá mínima de 12.6ºC e máxima de 22.8ºC agora estou com 19.4ºC  um excelente dia de Outubro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2008 às 17:58)

Por cá, a mínima foi de *11,4 ºC* e a máxima de *26,3 ºC*.
Agora o céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de Oeste.


----------



## João Soares (5 Out 2008 às 18:00)

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *18,5ºC*
Hum: *60%*
Pressao: *1020hPa*

Extremos do dia de hoje:
Temp max: *19,4ºC* 
Temp min: *8,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2008 às 19:11)

Estremos em Setubal hoje:

Temperatura:

Mín.:*11,9ºC* (7:53)
Máx.:*28,6ºC* (13:48)

Humidade:

Máx.:*58%* (8:08)
Mìn.:*25%* (13:49)

Actual:
*22,0ºC
34%HR
1018hpa
0,0km/h
Ponto de orvalho 6ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Out 2008 às 19:14)

Boas.

Por cá hoje a Máxima foi de 24.1ºC.
Neste momento estão 19.8ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


T.Minima de Hoje: 6.9ºC


----------



## F_R (5 Out 2008 às 19:19)

Boas pessoal

Por cá 21.3ºC
Ver se a minima esta noite se aproxima da de ontem


----------



## Manuel Brito (5 Out 2008 às 19:57)

Boas. Tempo actual por cá:





Chuva é que para os próximos dias nem vela:

Meteograma do freemeteo:





Até logo.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Out 2008 às 20:05)

Neste momento sigo com:

T: 19,2ºC (estável)
HR: 31%
P: 1017,9mb/hPa


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2008 às 20:37)

*19,4ºC
42%HR
1019hpa
3,6km/h*


----------



## *Dave* (5 Out 2008 às 20:49)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 24,9ºC 
Tmín: 8,9ºC 

HRmáx: 53%
HRmín: erro


Salientar aqui a amplitude térmica de *16ºC*


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2008 às 21:06)

14,9ºC e céu limpo por aqui.


Extremos de hoje: 19,5ºC / 2,4ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (5 Out 2008 às 21:11)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.................................12.3º
T máx................................20.9º

H min................................32%
H máx...............................51%

Pressão actual....................1019 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2008 às 21:45)

Neste momento tenho *14,9ºC*

Para amanhã, o Freemeteo prevê mínima de 11,0ºC, embora na actualização anterior desse 9,9ºC

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_





Por Coimbra, o nosso amigo Vitamos relata uma temperatura máxima de 22,1ºC, e uma temperatura mínima de *10,9ºC*
Ás 17:50, ele estava com 21ºC de temperatura e 1019 hPa de pressão


----------



## *Dave* (5 Out 2008 às 22:48)

Por aqui a temperatura começa a estabilizar....

T: 16,2ºC
HR: 38%
P: 1018,5mb/hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2008 às 22:48)

Boas hoje fico pelos 16.1ºc o vento vai soprando fraco de W a pressão nos 1018hpa.

Temparaturas de hoje 11.4/25ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2008 às 22:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e uma bela tarde.

Máxima: 23.5ºC
mínima: 14.4ºC
actual: 17.7ºC

Por dificuldades técnicas do sapo não me é possível actualizar o blog. Espero que amanhã, já possa fazer as actualizações.


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2008 às 23:08)

Agora aqui:
*17,3ºC
56%HR
1020hpa
0,0km/h
Ponto de orvalho 9ºc
Céu limpo*


----------



## ct5iul (5 Out 2008 às 23:23)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 05-10-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 07:36
O sol põe-se às: 19:15
Nascer da Lua: 14:31
Pôr da Lua: 23:40
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 37%
Temp actual 15.8ºC/ UTC 23:10
Temp Min: 11.4ºC/ UTC 07:23
Temp Max:25.6ºC / UTC 14:50
Temp Max ao sol: 25.9ºC/ UTC 15:01
Pressão: 1020.5Hpa UTC 23:10
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 2.4km/h UTC 23:10
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direção do Vento: W UTC 23:10
Rajada max: 24,1KM/h UTC 11:21
Temperatura do vento: 15.7ºC 23:10
Humidade Relativa: 60 % UTC 23:10
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 23:10
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 BAIXO UTC 23:10
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Céu Limpo períodos de céu nublado durante a tarde
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 25ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA 13ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado
-------------------------------------------
Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2008 às 23:25)

Por cá, estou com *14,6 ºC*.
A noite está a ser de céu limpo e vento calmo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2008 às 23:26)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,4 ºC*
Tx: *26,3 ºC*


----------



## Manuel Brito (5 Out 2008 às 23:29)

Boas. Últimas informações meteorológicas:





Até amanhã.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Out 2008 às 23:44)

Boa noite. Dia quente com céu muito nublado com algumas boas abertas

Tmin - 16,9ºC
Tmax - 26,1ºC

Actual - 22,4ºC


----------



## Nuno (5 Out 2008 às 23:47)

Boas, 

Hoje por aqui teve um belo dia, céu azul.calor e sem vento. Mínima de 14.2ºC e Max de 29.1ºC     Neste momento 17.9 e 48%


----------



## AnDré (5 Out 2008 às 23:56)

Por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco.
A temperatura está estagnada nos 16.0ºC.

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 12,5ºC
Tmáx: 26.4ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2008 às 00:00)

Vou indo com 16,4ºC, 59%HR e 1021hpa


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2008 às 00:03)

boa noite,
Por aqui céu pouco nublado
min 13,3ºC
max 19,7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (6 Out 2008 às 00:23)

Estremoz (dados de Domingo): Temperatura máxima = 25,4 ºC (15h50); Temperatura actual = 15,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima = 9,4 ºC (dia 3); Temperatura máxima = 26,1 ºC (dia 1).

VALORES EXTREMOS EM ESTREMOZ (desde 1 de Maio de 2007)
Mês de Outubro: Temperatura mínima = 8,6 ºC (2007); Temperatura máxima = 26,1 ºC (2008).


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2008 às 00:32)

Céu limpo e 12,0ºC.

Hoje a temperatura está a descer bem mais lentamente que nos dias anteriores.


----------



## F_R (6 Out 2008 às 00:41)

Boa noite pessoal

Por cá 14.2ºC e vento fraco

Até amanha


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2008 às 00:42)




----------



## Perfect Storm (6 Out 2008 às 01:20)

Boa noite!!

Depois de um dia de calor e Hr muito baixa, neste momento com céu limpo registo:
Temp 12ºC
Hr 60%
Pressão 1021 hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2008 às 07:13)

Bom Dia!

Mais uma noite fresca, embora com uma temperatura mínima mais alta que nos dias anteriores... *11,7ºC*

Neste momento tenho 12,9ºC
Humidade a *98%*
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos *13,0ºC*, mas não há nevoeiro, nem aqui nem na Serra, aliás, até está tudo _Bem Limpinho_...

Mas, não é por muito tempo...


----------



## João Soares (6 Out 2008 às 07:33)

O céu está coberto de nuvens, que se estão a afastar em direcção ao Porto, sendo assim, o céu agora está a limpar (mas nao deve ser por muito tempo)
Temp: *13,8ºC*
Hum: *63%*
Pressao: *1021hPa*

A temperatura miníma deste noite foi de *12,9ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (6 Out 2008 às 08:01)

Bom dia :-) bem hoje tive uma madrugada fria..tava com 7.0¤C ás 7h..agora estao 8,5¤C


----------



## vitamos (6 Out 2008 às 09:17)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco!

*Tmin 11,4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2008 às 09:22)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu limpo, vento nulo e 16,1ºC.

Hoje a mínima foi de 13,2ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Out 2008 às 09:56)

Bom Dia.

Mais uma Minima fresca por cá 8.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 15.1ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Perfect Storm (6 Out 2008 às 10:28)

Bom dia!
Depois da manhã começar com céu limpo, neste momento já o sol se esconde entre nuvens vamos ver se mais logo...







[/URL][/IMG]
Temp 14ºC
Hr 73%
Pressão 1023 hpa.


----------



## ct5iul (6 Out 2008 às 10:56)

BOM DIA 

Temp actual 19.9ºC/ UTC 10:48
Temp ao sol: 25.8ºC/ UTC 10:48
Pressão: 1022.7Hpa UTC 10:48
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 3.6 km/h UTC 10:48
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direção do Vento: E/SE UTC 10:48
Temperatura do vento: 19.7ºC 10:48
Humidade Relativa: 54% UTC 10:48
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 BAIXO UTC 10:48
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento o céu esta limpo mas há uma pequena nublina de NW a temperatura ao sol e agradavel


----------



## F_R (6 Out 2008 às 11:24)

Bom dia

Por cá céu limpo e 18.7ºC
A minima foi de 7.8ºC

Quanto a  vai ser quase impossivel chegar cá

Até logo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Out 2008 às 13:04)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 21.8ºC e o céu está com poucas nuvens.


Até logo


----------



## vitamos (6 Out 2008 às 13:36)

Céu ainda pouco nublado e um sol que apesar de tudo não aquece por aí alem.

Ás 12h30min registava 19,4ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2008 às 13:39)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de *11,0ºC*...

Agora sigo com céu limpo e 21,0ºC, 43%HR,k 1022hpa e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2008 às 14:08)

Boas tardes hoje por aqui o dia nasceu mais fresco, o vento vai soprando moderado o céu está limpo e a temparatura vai nos 23.4ºc.

ATÉ LOGO


----------



## *Dave* (6 Out 2008 às 14:19)

Por aqui sigo já com:

T: 24,7ºC (estável)
HR: 30% (estável)
P: 1019,6mb/hPa (a descer)
DP: 6.2ºC


Temperatura mínima desta noite: 9,8ºC 

O vento sopra de muito fraco a fraco e no céu tenho algumas nuvens de altura média (rondar os 2846m).


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2008 às 17:18)

Céu com algumas nuvens e 19,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 6,9ºC / 20,5ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2008 às 17:25)

Extremos em Setubal hoje:

Temperatura:

Mín.:*11,0ºC* (6:01)
Máx.:*23,9ºC* (17:05)

Humidade:

Máx.:*79%* (8:04)
Mín.:*41%* (17:05)

Actual:
*22,4ºC
47%HR
1020hpa
4,3km/h
Dew Point 11ºC*


----------



## stormy (6 Out 2008 às 17:32)

depois de uma manha e inicio de tarde soalheiros apenas com cirroestratus no ceu os primeiros cumulos em formacao aparecem no horizonte e o vento muda para SW
o dia quente fornecerá mais alguma energia a frente q se aproxima..
esperemos
boas a todos


----------



## squidward (6 Out 2008 às 18:19)

(06-10-2008)

T.max:  29.7ºC
T.min  11.2ºC


----------



## F_R (6 Out 2008 às 18:25)

Boas

Depois de uma máxima de *26.1ºC*, sigo com 25.5ºC e algumas nuvens vindas de Este


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2008 às 18:26)

BOA TARDE PESSOAL

Estou de volta depois de uns dias fantásticos na Alemanha e Austria, tirei mais de 300 fotos vou fazer uma seleção e quando poder coloco aqui no forum

Aqui por Oeiras estão 20ºC quando saí de Munique estava bem mais fresco...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Out 2008 às 18:26)

Boa Tarde

Por cá a Máxima foi de 23.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 22.3ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


T.Minima de Hoje: 8.2ºC


----------



## amarusp (6 Out 2008 às 18:30)

Boa tarde!
Manha com céu limpo e a tarde com o aparecimento de alguns cirrus
Temperatura actual: 17,6
Temperatura máxima: 21,6 jonaslor


----------



## João Soares (6 Out 2008 às 18:31)

Por volta, das 13h30 ainda pingou, mas foi muito rapido nem deu para molhar o chão

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *19,9ºC*
Hum: *64%*
Pressao: *1913hPa*


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2008 às 18:37)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 17,6ºC
78%HR
1022hpa

min 11,3ºC
max 20,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2008 às 19:21)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui céu nublado por cirrus, vento fraco de ONO e 19.2ºC.
*
Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 13.2ºC
Tmáx: 24.7ºC


----------



## *Dave* (6 Out 2008 às 19:28)

Por cá a temperatura máxima foi de *25,7ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com:
T: 20,1ºC
HR: 30%
P: 1018,8mb/hPa

No céu tenho algumas nuvens de altura média e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Out 2008 às 19:50)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 13,6 ºC; Temperatura máxima = 25,7 ºC (15h19); Temperatura actual = 20,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa.

*Em situações de anticiclone, começa a notar-se a acumulação de ar frio durante a noite nas áreas de menor altitude (inversão térmica).*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima = 9,4 ºC (dia 3); Temperatura máxima = 26,1 ºC (dia 1).

VALORES EXTREMOS EM ESTREMOZ (desde 1 de Maio de 2007)
Mês de Outubro: Temperatura mínima = 8,6 ºC (2007); Temperatura máxima = 26,1 ºC (2008).


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2008 às 19:52)

Ora Muito Boas Noites

Depois do meu último post, cheguei a ter esperança de ter uma nova temperatura mínima, pois a temperatura desceu bastante, mas tal não aconteceu, uma vez que a descida se ficou pelos 12,1ºC

O dia de hoje foi mais fresco, com uma máxima de *23,9ºC* pelas 12:41
Durante a tarde, a neblusidade foi aumentando... quer baixa, quer alta...

Neste momento tenho 17,9ºC de temperatura...
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h, tendo estado a reduzir a velocidade...
Ponto de Orvalho a subir, nos 15,9ºC


Por Coimbra, o nosso amigo Vitamos teve uma temperatura máxima de* 23,1ºC*
Neste preciso momento () ele tem 19,3ºC de temperatura e 1018 hPa de pressão...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2008 às 20:19)

Por cá mínima de 12.4ºC e máxima de 21.7ºC neste momento estou com 18.1ºC e estão a aproximar-se muitas nuvens  será que vão dar alguma coisa, não me parece.


----------



## storm (6 Out 2008 às 20:36)

Temperatura actual: 19.9ºC
Temperatura máxima: 29ºC
Temperatura mínima:11.7ºC

O dia começou com nevoeiro não muito intenso, o resto do dia foi de céu limpo, agora por volta das 19:00 começou a vislumbrar-se no horizonte algumas nuvens negras (mas fracas )


----------



## *Dave* (6 Out 2008 às 20:58)

Por cá sigo com:
T: 19,3ºC
HR: 30%
P: 1019,1mb/hPa
DP: 1.5ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (6 Out 2008 às 21:18)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.......................................14.1º
T máx......................................20.0º

H min.......................................51%
H máx......................................74%

Pressão actual..........................1020 hPa


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (6 Out 2008 às 21:25)

Boas extremos de hoje 

temp min 13.1 ºC
temp max 22.6 ºC


actualmente 16.8ºC


----------



## Teles (6 Out 2008 às 21:32)

Boa noite! Por aqui céu pouco nebulado e neste momento está uma temperatura de 16.7 graus


----------



## *Dave* (6 Out 2008 às 21:41)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: *25,7ºC*
Tmín: *9,8ºC*  (ainda arrefeceu )

HRmáx: 56%
HRmín: 26%


----------



## Manuel Brito (6 Out 2008 às 21:47)

Boas. Tempo actual:

Temperatura: 19º
Orvalho: 15º
Húmidade: 79%
Pressão: 1021
vento: NNE @ 8kt (NNE @ 16km/h)
Estado: Limpo

Até logo.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2008 às 21:49)

Neste momento estou com 17,3ºC, embora a temperatura já tenha descido aos *16,8ºC*...

Humidade a 90%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,5ºC

Bastantes núvens no céu... Cumulus, Cirrus e Cirroestratus


----------



## *Dave* (6 Out 2008 às 22:20)

Por hoje é tudo...
Neste momento sigo com:

*T:* 18,4ºC
*HR:* 33%
*P:* 1018,2mb/hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2008 às 22:26)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo ou pouco nublado.

Máxima: 23.4ºC
mínima: 13.9ºC
actual: 17.6ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Out 2008 às 22:27)

Boa noite.

Céu muito nublado a encoberto. Alguns aguaceiros e periodos de chuva

Tmin - 21,8ºC

Tmax - 24,6ºC

Actual - 22,4ºC

Precipitação - 3 mm


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2008 às 22:56)

Neste momento tenho *16,5ºC*
Humidade a 94%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,5ºC

*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## amarusp (6 Out 2008 às 23:06)

Boa Noite
13,3 é a temperatura acual em Loriga-Serra da Estrela jonaslor


----------



## Manuel Brito (6 Out 2008 às 23:13)

Boas. Última actualização:

Temperatura: 19º
Orvalho: 11º
Humidade: 61%
Vento: NE @ 7kt (NE @ 14 km/h)
Pressão: 1021
Estado: Limpo

Até amanhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2008 às 23:24)

Ela anda aí   vamos lá ver quanto calha a cada um de nós.

Por cá 17.3ºC cada vez mais nuvens, o vento está fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2008 às 23:27)

Boas..por aqui tudo calmo vento fraco de W a temp:actual 16.4ºc.

Temparaturas de hoje 9.6/25.1ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## Perfect Storm (6 Out 2008 às 23:28)

Boas!!
Neste momento, céu muito nublado vento fraco à espera da frente com:
Temp 16,3ºC
Hr 74%
Pressão 1021 hpa






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ct5iul (7 Out 2008 às 00:01)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 06-10-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 07:38
O sol põe-se às: 19:13
Nascer da Lua: 15:13
Pôr da Lua: 00:47
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 47%
Temp actual 16.7ºC/ UTC 23:50
Temp Min: 12.2ºC/ UTC 07:47
Temp Max:24.1ºC / UTC 13:21
Temp Max ao sol: 27.4ºC/ UTC 13:17
Pressão: 1020.0Hpa UTC 23:50
Intensidade do Vento: Nulo 0.0km/h UTC 23:50
Escala de Beaufort :0
Direção do Vento: W/SW UTC 23:50
Rajada max: 7,2KM/h UTC 11:11
Temperatura do vento: 16.7ºC 23:50
Humidade Relativa: 86 % UTC 23:50
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 23:50
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 BAIXO UTC 23:50
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Céu Nublado períodos de chuva fraca a partir das 11h30
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 23ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA 15ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 FRACO
-------------------------------------------
Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2008 às 00:15)

*Precipitação:*
3,0mm  Lagoa - Açores (MiguelMinhoto)
0,4mm  Melgaço (Minho)


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Out 2008 às 00:32)

Se fosse de dia já veria escuro, muito escuro a Oeste.
É de noite.Outros sentidos estão em alerta:-Ouço já o vento sul (20 Km/h)na copa das árvores.
Cheiro já a chuva que se avizinha.
Ainda 18,9º .Céu encoberto com estratocúmulos baixos em movimento.
Ainda a calçada seca.


----------



## João Soares (7 Out 2008 às 00:55)

Já chove
Temp: *18,3ºC*
Hum: *78%*


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2008 às 07:20)

Bons Dias!

Por cá, uma noite com céu encoberto, e alguns chuviscos... nada mais que isso...
A temperatura mínima foi *16,5ºC* e, neste momento tenho 17,4ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de SSO (202º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 17,1ºC


Algumas Imagens de Satélite de há pouco...







Embora pareça que a maior parte já passou, o Freemeteo ainda prevê uma quantidade animadora de chuva para esta tarde...


----------



## storm (7 Out 2008 às 08:30)

Temperatura actual: 18.2ºC

Já choveu, deu para molhar bem a estrada, neste momento sigo com céu nublado e uma ligeira brisa


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2008 às 08:49)

Boa dia!

O IM lançou pintou metade do Continente de Amarelo:
- Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra e Leiria devido a *Periodos de Chuva por vezes forte*.

- Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu e Guarda: "Nas terras altas vento médio de sudoeste até 55km/h e com rajadas na ordem dos 80km/h".







Precipitação acumulada entre as 5h e as 6h UTC:





A estação do *Minho* vai já com 17,3mm, sendo que 10,4mm caíram na última hora.


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2008 às 09:05)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto. Já caiu alguma (pouca) chuva durante a noite. A espaços um ou outro aguaceiro. Neste momento o céu volta a escurecer bastante. Pressão em 1017hPa
*
Tmin 17,7ºC* (0h)


----------



## jpmartins (7 Out 2008 às 09:28)

Bom dia
Por aqui ceu mto nublado, neste momento chove. Até ao momento já registei 1 mm.


----------



## Dan (7 Out 2008 às 09:47)

Bom dia

13,9ºC e chuva fraca por agora.

Mínima de 12,5ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (7 Out 2008 às 09:51)

Boas,

Manhã cinzenta e já esteve um "_molha parvos_" muito fracote.

A temperatura mínima foi de 12,3ºC


Registo às 09.00h:
Temp. 15,0ºC
Humid. 94%
Pressão 1021hPa
Vento 1,8km/h SW



Vamos ver se dá para regar a alfaces


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Out 2008 às 09:52)

Por aqui, o esperado: chove moderadamente desde as 9 horas e por vezes copiosamente.A julgar pelo satélite não há-de durar muito.Mas seguramente ir-se-á ultrapassar os 15 mm por aqui alguém ontem vaticinado.
O vento sopra moderado,por vezes com  rajadas de sul.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2008 às 09:53)

Bom Dia.

Por aqui esta noite também chuviscou qualquer coisa e a minima foi de 15.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 19.0ºC e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## Serrano (7 Out 2008 às 09:56)

Algumas gotas na Covilhã, com 15 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2008 às 10:07)

O IM coloca os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga e Porto em alerta LARANJA até ás 12h de hoje, quanto a precipitação. Existem alertas amarelos de chuva e vento para diversos distritos pelo que se recomenda aos interessados a leitura pormenorizada dos avisos em www.meteo.pt 

Por aqui céu encoberto e chuva fraca até ao momento


----------



## Manuel Brito (7 Out 2008 às 10:10)

Bons dias!! Faro acordou com 17ºC. Mas vamos ao presente tempo:

Temperatura: 20ºC
Orvalho: 16ºC
Humidade: 79%
Pressão: 1022Hpa
Vento: W @ 04kt (W @ 08km/h)
Estado: Poucas nuvens a 518m (1700ft) e muitas nuvens a 2134m (7000ft)
Visibilidade: > 10km

Até logo.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2008 às 10:17)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Chove intensamente aqui no Porto desde as 9 horas da manhã e há 20 minutos que não para de chover torrencialmente, a continuar assim a precipitação facilmente ultrapassará os 50 mm aqui! o Vento também já teve algumas rajadas de SW a rondar os 55 km/h


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Out 2008 às 10:29)

Agora que por aqui a chuva abranda e o vento já rodou de sul para noroeste,agora que o pico da frente é já aqui passado,agora que já não está tão escuro e a temperatura desce,veremos depois as quantidades de precipitação que esta "frente" pelo noroeste  terá deixado.


----------



## ct5iul (7 Out 2008 às 10:35)

BOM DIA 

Temp actual 20.1ºC/ UTC 10:28
Temp ao sol: 20.7ºC/ UTC 10:28
Pressão: 1020.4Hpa UTC 10:28
Intensidade do Vento:Fraco a Moderado 2.1 km/h UTC 10:28
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direção do Vento: S/SE UTC 10:28
Temperatura do vento: 20.0ºC UTC 10:28
Humidade Relativa: 79 % UTC 10:28
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 10:28
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Fraco UTC 10:28
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste Momento o Céu esta Nublado a temperatura e agradavel e não chove


----------



## squidward (7 Out 2008 às 10:59)

a mínima atingiu "apenas" 16.2ºC, mas esperemos até as 23:59

Por aqui também deve ter chovido, algumas coisas ainda estavam molhadas a haviam algumas poças. Por agora Céu encoberto e 20.6ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (7 Out 2008 às 11:11)

Boas a todos!Por aqui pelo porto corroboro o que o nimboestrato referenciou sendo que até as 10 e pico choveu que não foi pera doce! boas rajadas de vento e as caleiras a debitar a 100%!Neste momento não vos posso dar indicação da temperatura uma vez que estou no trabalho, mas parece-me frescote!
Um abraço para todos e continuação de um bom dia.

O meu blog:
http://ambimissao.blogspot.com


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2008 às 11:12)

Por aqui chove moderado agora! Nada de muito extraordinário até agora!


----------



## Dan (7 Out 2008 às 11:16)

13,9ºC e chove agora com mais intensidade.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2008 às 11:18)

vitamos disse:


> O IM coloca os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga e Porto em alerta LARANJA até ás 12h de hoje, quanto a precipitação. Existem alertas amarelos de chuva e vento para diversos distritos pelo que se recomenda aos interessados a leitura pormenorizada dos avisos em www.meteo.pt
> 
> Por aqui céu encoberto e chuva fraca até ao momento



A linha de instabilidade tem originado bastantes células de grande desenvolvimento vertical:






Precipitação acumulada no noroeste das 8h às 9h UTC foi bastante significativa:


----------



## jpmartins (7 Out 2008 às 11:21)

O vento agora já se faz sentir com maior intensidade, as rajadas deverão estar perto dos 50km/h. O ceu está bastante carregado, a chuva até ao momento não tem sido muita, mas pelas imagens de satélite grande parte da precipitação prevista deverá cair ente as 12h e as 15h(em Aveiro). Venha ela


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2008 às 11:24)

Chove agora bastante por aqui!


----------



## jpmartins (7 Out 2008 às 11:29)

vitamos disse:


> Chove agora bastante por aqui!



As células que a linha de instabilidade originou estão a chegar a nós venha ela


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2008 às 11:29)

Já houve uma descarga eléctrica ao largo da Figueira da Foz.


----------



## jpmartins (7 Out 2008 às 11:38)

Alguém abriu as torneiras para estes lados
Aqui fica um registo do cenário.


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2008 às 11:49)

Por aqui também já está a chover


----------



## Popelina (7 Out 2008 às 11:49)

Parece que chove hoje e muito (no Norte?)-
O Outono parece-me ainda muito suave - temperaturas quase estivais), será que é sempre assim o principio do Outono?
Cá vai mais um ditado "Quando o Outubro for erveiro, guarda para Março palheiro.


http://de-grau.blogspot.com


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Out 2008 às 11:50)

Bom dia.
Hoje por aqui, manhã de céu pouco nublado e amena

Tmin - 18ºC


----------



## redragon (7 Out 2008 às 11:58)

Por aqui ainda nada. Só mesmo céu muito nublado. Se cair alguma coisa será só mesmo lá para o fim do dia...a ver vamos


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2008 às 12:02)

Começa a parar a chuva por aqui. A imagem de satélite indica o terminar da pluviosidade por aqui... deu para regalar a vista (um pouco...).


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2008 às 12:11)

*Meteo/Porto: chuva intensa no Porto provoca inundações na via publica e em edifícios*

A chuva intensa que se faz sentir desde a madrugada de hoje na cidade do Porto está a provocar um elevado número de inundações na via pública e em edifícios, disseram à Lusa fontes das três corporações de bombeiros da cidade.

De acordo com os Sapadores, "os pedidos chegam de todos os pontos da cidade" do Porto.

A situação complicou-se a partir de cerca das 10:00, quando a chuva começou a cair com grande intensidade e de forma ininterrupta durante cerca de 30 minutos.

As zonas mais afectadas, de acordo com informações recolhidas pela Lusa junto dos bombeiros, são a Avenida da Boavista, onde a água inundou a dependência do BES, Avenida Brasil, na zona da Foz, e no centro da cidade.

Na baixa portuenses, segundo os "voluntários" do Porto, a água inundou habitações e alagou várias ruas, como Santa Catarina, Aliados e do Bonjardim.

Segundo a mesma fonte, a chuva inundou também a escola EB 2,3 Irene Lisboa, na Rua Cervantes, junto a Damião de Góis.

Contudo, contactada pela Lusa, fonte daquele estabelecimento de ensino garantiu que tudo está a funcionar normalmente e que não há inundações.

Ainda segundo os bombeiros, as inundações estão a ser provocadas pela falta de escoamento da água na via pública.

"A água sai das tampas do saneamento", frisou.

In:Lusa

E o que vale ao pessoal é que a frente está muito debelitada, se fosse uma frente como deve ser, é que seria giro, já faria tudo glu glu


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2008 às 12:19)

O noroeste sempre a somar.

*Das 9h às 10h UTC:*
15,6mm em Penafiel
15,2mm em Vila Nova de Gaia
12,1mm em Montalegre
9,4mm em Vila Real.
8,3mm em Chaves


Por aqui vai pingando.
Vento moderado de Sudoeste e 19,7ºC.
0,3mm de precipitação acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2008 às 12:22)

Volta a cair forte em Coimbra! (embora não veja nada no satélite)... 

Há medida que escrevia a intensidade foi diminuindo e agora volta a chuva moderada...


----------



## João Soares (7 Out 2008 às 12:29)

Por agora, ja nao chove
Mas, como muitos portuense ja referiram, ja chove muito

Céu muito nublado, e o sol ja tenta espreitar
Temp: *17,4ºC*
Hum: *90%*

A minima foi dada por volta das 10h, que foi de *14,7ºC*


----------



## ct5iul (7 Out 2008 às 12:30)

BOM DIA 

Temp actual 19.1ºC/ UTC 12:26
Temp ao sol: 20.0ºC/ UTC 12:26
Pressão: 1020.2Hpa UTC 12:26
Intensidade do Vento:Moderado 7.3 km/h UTC 12:26
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direção do Vento: NW UTC 12:26
Temperatura do vento: 18.7ºC UTC 12:26
Humidade Relativa: 88 % UTC 12:26
Chuva Precipitação: 0.1mm UTC 12:26
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Fraco UTC 12:26
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste Momento o Céu esta Muito Nublado houve uma nuvem que descarregou algumas pingas aqui mas ja nao chove


----------



## F_R (7 Out 2008 às 12:37)

Bom dia

Por cá céu muito carregado mas que ainda só deixou cair uns pingos nada mais.
Estão *20.8ºC* e o vento sopra moderado
A minima foi de *14.3ºC*, como já se esperava muito superior à dos ultimos dias


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2008 às 12:41)

Por aqui também ainda não chove, o céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento já sopra por vezes moderado de SW e estão 23.0ºC


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2008 às 13:02)

Por aqui continua a cair bem forte! Agora sim já está bem melhor


----------



## LuisFilipe (7 Out 2008 às 13:04)

Em Coimbra chove forte desde as 9 da manha... ainda nao parou


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2008 às 13:09)

Mais alguns valores interessantes das 10h às 11h UTC!







Por aqui ainda só 0,5mm.
Vai pingando...


Progressão da frente nas últimas 2 horas:


----------



## F_R (7 Out 2008 às 13:13)

Chove neste momento

Uma chuva muito fraquinha mas, já dá pa sentir o chirinho a terra molhada
A temperatura desceu para os 19.4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2008 às 13:13)

E finalmente já pinga por aqui.
T.Actual: 21.9ºC


----------



## squidward (7 Out 2008 às 13:16)

por aqui já chove há quase 1 hora, que saudades!


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2008 às 13:17)

Isto hoje deu uma excelente regadela no jardim! 

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas de hoje ( pluviómetro Hellman ) 38 mm!  

O período de mais intensidade chuva ocorreu entre as 10: 00 h e 10: 20 h na altura da transição do vento de SW para W e posteriormente NW.

Rajada máxima de vento: 56 km/h às 9: 39 h direcção SW.

Nada mau para um dia de Outono!


----------



## DRC (7 Out 2008 às 13:38)

Começa agora a chover com grande
intensidade na Póvoa de Santa Iria
(Vila Franca de Xira), com temperaturas
a rondar os 20 graus Celsius.


----------



## jpmartins (7 Out 2008 às 13:42)

O sol já espreita para estes lados, temperatura actual 18.7ºC.
A quantidade de precipitação rendeu uns belos 15 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2008 às 13:44)

Por aqui chove bem, mas ás pancadas  vamos lá ver quanto vai render, a festa começou agora.

Estou com 19.3ºC e o vento está fraco.


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2008 às 13:46)

jpmartins disse:


> O sol já espreita para estes lados, temperatura actual 18.7ºC.
> A quantidade de precipitação rendeu uns belos 15 mm.



Por aqui a chuva também terminou e surgem agora os primeiros raios de sol do dia!


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2008 às 13:47)

Após uma manhã de céu encoberto e de alguns chuviscos, eis que chove agora moderado, por aqui, juntamente com algum nevoeiro

Levo *2,1mm*, desde há cerca de 15 minutos...

Temperatura nos 18,8ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão nos 1019 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h, de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 18,5ºC


Últimas Imagens de satélite:











Mais duas descargas...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2008 às 13:55)

No norte já deverá estar a entrar o ar frio  e o céu a ficar cada vez mais limpo, nós por Lisboa só temos mais 2 horas de chuva no máximo.


----------



## Teles (7 Out 2008 às 13:59)

Boas! Por aqui que não para de chover desde as 11 horas ,ora fraco ora forte e uma temperatura de 20 graus


----------



## ACalado (7 Out 2008 às 14:05)

bem por aqui como se costuma dizer chove a potes  14.8ºc


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2008 às 14:06)

vitamos disse:


> Por aqui a chuva também terminou e surgem agora os primeiros raios de sol do dia!



*Vitamos*, Coimbra (aeródromo) acumulou 14,4mm das 11h às 12h UTC 

Mais alguns valores para esse período de tempo:
Viseu: 12,8mm
Trancoso: 11,1mm
Anadia: 10,7mm
Moncorvo: 8,7mm
Moimenta da Beira: 8,5mm
Mogadouro: 8,2mm
Lousa: 8,1mm
Bragança e Pampilhosa da Serra: 7,5mm.


Por aqui vou com 3,8mm.


----------



## ACalado (7 Out 2008 às 14:13)

Por aqui foi assim a ultima hora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2008 às 14:15)

Boas tardes por aqui a chuva apareceu finalmente,apesar de já ter ameaçado várias vezes de manhã mas fraquinha,veio com força e de repente ,mas de repente se vai embora foi só cinco minutinhos,o ceu está encoberto o sol ainda não apareceu.
O vento vai soprando por vezes com rajadas de S/SW,a temparatura vai nos 17.9.
Até logo.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2008 às 14:21)

Chuva forte por aqui!
5,4mm!


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2008 às 14:22)

E a frente aqui foi isto???????? *0,0mm* foi mais mas não chegou a 1mm não regista o meu pluviómetro rajada máxima 29,3km/h...que grande misérias de frente esta por aqui,  o sul então nem vai ver é nada


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2008 às 14:25)

boa tarde a todos..por aqui começou a chover a cerca de 10 minutos..chuva fraca..o freemeteo so previa chuva pra noite aqui na minha zona mas tou desconfiado que chove ja tudo esta tarde...o vento aqui está moderado com algumas rajadas..belo tempo..lol neste momento tou no trabalho a postar via telemovel..


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2008 às 14:25)

Por cá, mais uns periodos de chuva moderada a forte! E *4,3mm* no Pluviómetro

Vento a aumentar... nos *41,4 km/h* neste momento, de O (270º)
Temperatura nos 19,1ºC


----------



## mocha (7 Out 2008 às 14:29)

boas a todos, por aqui chove desde das 11h sensivelmente, ora algumas vezes com mais ou menos força, vento moderado, 20ºC


----------



## Redfish (7 Out 2008 às 14:35)

Boas tarde...
Por aqui ceu mt nublado, chuva talvez para o fim do dia.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2008 às 14:47)

Por aqui até não foi nada mau!
Vou com 10,7mm, e ainda está a encher. Chove forte outra vez!

Imagens de há pouco, quando em minutos caíu uma verdadeira chuvada!


----------



## storm (7 Out 2008 às 14:50)

Temperatura actual: 21ºC

Desde as 11:00 até as 13:00 mais ou menos, choveu forte a muito forte(era de rajada), desde essa hora até agora que tanto ta escuro como brilha o sol.

A chuva que caiu por aqui deu para fazer aquaplaning, nem as valetas aguentavam tanta agua .


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2008 às 14:51)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui até não foi nada mau!
> Vou com 10,7mm, e ainda está a encher. Chove forte outra vez!
> 
> Imagens de há pouco, quando em minutos caíu uma verdadeira chuvada!




Nesta coisa de frentes frias a diferença que faz estar a sul uns 50km dai aqui nem 1mm ainda apenas choveu moderado uns 5 minutos e o resto é chuviscos e mesmo assim raramente cai...


----------



## mocha (7 Out 2008 às 14:52)

agora chove a potes, nao vejo nestum


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2008 às 14:54)

Boas pessoal. Por aqui, estão a cair alguns aguaceiros, fracos a moderados, a temperatura está nuns amenos 21ºC, o vento sente-se sem estar particularmente forte, e a pressão nos 1019 Hpa. Tudo tranquilo, um boa dia para bezerrar num sofá, depois de uma noite de trabalho...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2008 às 14:59)

Por aqui já chove á cerca de 54 minutos.


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2008 às 15:01)

Finalmente a frente chegou aqui *1,0mm*


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2008 às 15:08)

por aqui chuva moderada..bem agora e que vejo chover alguma coisa de jeito..


----------



## HotSpot (7 Out 2008 às 15:11)

Por aqui vai escapando a precipitação forte pelo menos até agora que começou a contar algo.

Sigo com 0,6 mm


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2008 às 15:34)

Estremoz: Alguma chuva e cento após as 15h00. Temperatura a ronadar os 19,5 ºC e pressão atmosférica nos 1020 hPa. Dentro de uma hora teremos sol por aqui.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2008 às 15:45)

Em menos de 5 minutos, o céu, que estava encoberto, abriu quase totalmente, estando agora pouco nublado

A temperatura está a descer... pelo que tenho *17,6ºC*
Humidade 97%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 24,1 km/h de N (360º)... já rodou
Ponto de Orvalho nos 17,1ºC

A precipitação ficou-se pelos *6,3mm*... nada mau


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2008 às 15:48)

Por cá, mínima de *15,9 ºC* e a manhã foi de céu muito nublado com alguns chuviscos.
Ao início da tarde começou a chover e chegou a chover forte por volta das 15h.
Agora o céu está a limpar e já não chove.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Out 2008 às 15:49)

Pouco choveu mas quando caiu foi a sério. 1 mm em poucos minutos.

Máx. 182.9 mm/hr às 15:35


----------



## Fantkboy (7 Out 2008 às 16:01)

Depois da "Tempestade" a bonança!  O sol agora até queima!   Em loures até agora periodos de chuva fraca a moderada! Vento fraco! Impressionante que depois de uma chuvada forte o ceu logo em seguida apresentou se azul!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2008 às 16:14)

Por aqui também já terminou a chuva, á pouco é que caiu com força durou para ai uns 15 minutos.
T.Actual: 20.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2008 às 16:21)

Estremoz: Chove agora moderadamente. Parece que temos nuvens de grande desenvolvimento convectivo a aproximarem-se da região de Évora neste momento ...


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2008 às 16:48)

por aqui teve meia hora a chover..bem 

entre as 16h e 16h30


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2008 às 16:54)

É a piada das frentes frias... Já passou a chuva, agora vê-se um céu azul salpicado de nuvens aqui e ali, a temperatura subiu 1ºC, para os 22ºC, amainou o vento...
Foi chuva de pouca dura...


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2008 às 16:59)

Estremoz: Chuva moderada a forte neste momento. 




CopyRight@Sat24.com


----------



## *Dave* (7 Out 2008 às 17:03)

Por aqui em todo o dia caiu 6,3mm, o que ainda dá uma boa quantia .

Por agora o céu está nublado, essencialmente com nuvens baixas (rondar os 585m), mas já se vêem algumas nuvens de altura média.

T: 20,2ºC
HR: 78%
P: 1015,5mb/hPa (mínima de hoje)
DP: 16.4ºC


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2008 às 17:06)

tenho aqui duas fotos que tirei por volta das 16h30..




















foi uma boa célula


----------



## Kraliv (7 Out 2008 às 17:35)

Boas,


Começou a   à cerca de 1 hora...mas nada de especial (mas já me rega as alfaces)  


A Máxima foi de 21,4ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2008 às 17:51)

Extremos em Setúbal hoje:

Temperatura:

Mín:*17,3ºC* (7:10)
Máx.:*21,8ºC* (17:27)

Humidade:

Máx.:*98%* (16:16)
Mìn.:*78%* (?)

Rajada máxima:*29,3km/h*

Precipitação: *2,1mm*

Actual:
*20,2ºC
78%HR
1019hpa
0,0km/h
Ponto de orvalho 16ºC
céu pouco nublado*


----------



## Kraliv (7 Out 2008 às 17:55)

Boas,



Agora, foram 10 minutos razoáveis   são, talvez, os finalmentes desta frente.



Amanhã mais


----------



## rogers (7 Out 2008 às 18:07)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Todas as previsões para hoje foram um pouco exageradas. Não percebo o porque de um céu quase limpo.


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Out 2008 às 18:10)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Tens a noção do que aconteceu de manhã aqui no Norte?


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2008 às 18:23)

A temperatura máxima não passou de *19,5ºC*

Neste momento tenho 18,5ºC
Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento, que tem variado entre fraco e moderado, nos 21,2 km/h neste momento, ne NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,4ºC

Bastantes Fractus e alguns Cumulus, no céu


----------



## *Dave* (7 Out 2008 às 18:31)

Por aqui das 17:00 até agora, a temperatura desceu já 2ºC.

No céu algumas nuvens baixas e vento a soprar de fraco a moderado.

Sigo com:
T: 18,3ºC (já começa a arrefecer )
HR: 62%
P: 1016,0mb/hPa


----------



## Dan (7 Out 2008 às 18:37)

Céu com poucas nuvens e 15,0ºC.

Dia bem chuvoso. Choveu toda a manhã, mas destaco o violento aguaceiro do início da tarde. Por aqui, já há algum tempo que não via chover com tanta intensidade.

Extremos de hoje: 12,5ºC / 17,2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2008 às 18:38)

Segundo o IM em Coruche a acumulação da chuva de hoje foi de *10,3mm*, ora então por cá devia de ter andado também por ai, a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 23.3ºC, neste momento estão 19.2ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.


T.Minima de Hoje: 15.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2008 às 18:38)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 14,3 ºC (01h12); Temperatura máxima = 20,5 ºC (13h54); Temperatura actual = 17,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima = 9,4 ºC (dia 3); Temperatura máxima = 26,1 ºC (dia 1).

*Precipitação entre as 16h00 e as 18h00 = 9,5 mm*

VALORES EXTREMOS EM ESTREMOZ (desde 1 de Maio de 2007):
Mês de Outubro: Temperatura mínima = 8,6 ºC (2007); Temperatura máxima = 26,1 ºC (2008).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2008 às 18:39)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *21,2 ºC*.
A tarde foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Agora o céu está praticamente limpo e estão *18,8 ºC*.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Out 2008 às 18:53)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui das 17:00 até agora, a temperatura desceu já 2ºC.
> 
> No céu algumas nuvens baixas e vento a soprar de fraco a moderado.
> 
> ...



Por aqui a temperatura desce vertiginosamente! 

Passaram 20min e já desceu mais 1ºC 

T: 17,2ºC 
HR: 66%
P: 1016,0mb/hPa


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2008 às 18:54)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



rogers disse:


> Todas as previsões para hoje foram um pouco exageradas. Não percebo o porque de um céu quase limpo.



Acho que as previsões foram acertadas , isto hoje aqui no Porto de manhã parecia o dilúvio , verificaram-se de facto rajadas de vento fortes registei 56 km/h de máximo,havia picos de 5 minutos de 45 /50 km/h, nada de excepcional mas mesmo assim significativo, estavam a prever chuva por vezes forte e foi de facto o que aconteceu (registei  38 mm no total, sendo que 15 mm ocorreram em cerca de +/-20 minutos)  ao ponto de danificar/derrubar parte do tecto da estação do metro no campo 24 de Agosto, lagos e lençois de água eram por todo o lado!O céu agora está quase limpo porque a frente fria já nos abandonou e o ar pós frontal a julgar pelo satélite não parece muito instável ao ponto de nos causar alguns aguaceiros. Foi uma frente curta e rápida mas teve bastante actividade em termos de chuva e vento ( pelo menos aqui no Porto). Por isso acho que as previsões do IM e alertas foram perfeitamente adequados.


----------



## F_R (7 Out 2008 às 19:20)

Boas

Depois de 1 dia de chuva em que chegou a chover forte entre as 12.30 e as 15, onde acumulou 10.2mm, a temperatura máxima foi de *21ºC*
Neste momento céu limpo e *18.2ºC*, provavelmente até à meia noite ainda bate a minima desta madrugada que foi de *14.3ºC*


----------



## Minho (7 Out 2008 às 19:23)

Melgaço
27 litros que caíram durante o início da manhã
Agora seu limpo Tx_19.8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2008 às 20:01)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e a chuva fraca vem a caminho, agora se chega cá algo não sei.

Máxima: 23.1ºC
mínima: 14.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2008 às 20:24)

Neste momento tenho uma nova mínima do dia, com *16,4ºC*

A Humidade está nos 87%, tendo já chegado aos 90%
A Pressão nos 1021 hPa
O Vento a 4,3 km/h de OSO (248º)
O Ponto de Orvalho está então nos 14,3ºC 

Céu muito nublado por Cumulus e Fractus


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (7 Out 2008 às 20:38)

Boas people 

Temp min 16.3 as 20h38
Temp max 19.7 as 10h30
Precipitacao 8.0 mm


----------



## Skizzo (7 Out 2008 às 20:42)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

a chuva nas cidades n faz falta nenhuma, só causa problemas e inundações.


----------



## Manuel Brito (7 Out 2008 às 21:23)

Boas.
Tempo acual:

Temperatura: 21º
Orvalho: 20º
Humidade: 95%
Vento: WSW @ 12kt (WSW @ 24km/h)
Pressão: 1020
Visibilidade: 4km
Tempo: Chuviscos, muito nublado.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Out 2008 às 21:29)

Como já disse, aqui a temperatura desce bem e, certamente, irei atingir uma nova mínima antes das 0:00, uma vez que a mínima até agora está nos 13,4ºC (falta exactamente 1ºC).

Neste momento:
T: 14,4ºC 
HR: 72%
P: 1016,8mb/hPa


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Out 2008 às 22:09)

boas

um dia de alguma chuva , alguém viu  as imagens do metro do porto? acho que está na hora de uma limpeza camarária  

o dia aqui na margem sul acordou já cinzento, no final da manha chuva por vezes forte, no final do dia um pôr do sol lindo com céu limpo, cá está, só faltou a trovoada 

abraços


----------



## storm (7 Out 2008 às 22:15)

Temperatura actual: 16.4ºC

Tarde de céu pouco nublado, vento fraco (com a chuva de hoje é dois dias sem rega, venha mais


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2008 às 22:19)

As temperaturas mínimas do dia são batidas consecutivamente!

Neste momento tenho então *14,7ºC*

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_





Nota: Nesta tabela estão 6mm, mas a estação marca *6,3mm* de precipitação hoje, e acho que é esse o valor que deve ser tomado em conta



Por Coímbra, a temperatura máxima foi de *20,7ºC*
Neste preciso momento (), lá, estão 16,4ºC

Por volta das 20h, surgiu uma nova temperatura mínima, com *16,1ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (7 Out 2008 às 22:42)

Neste momento:

T: 13,9ºC
HR: 74%
P: 1017,2mb/hPa
DP: 9,5ºC

Nuvens baixas, a 681m, ou seja, pelo andar da carruagem vou ter nevoeiro amanhã .


----------



## Manuel Brito (7 Out 2008 às 23:11)

Boas. Última actualização:





De referir que choviscou... 
Até amanhã e votos de muita chuva


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2008 às 23:14)

Depois da máxima de *21,2 ºC*, a noite está a ser de céu limpo e fresca.
A nova mínima está a ser batida e já estão *14,7 ºC*.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Out 2008 às 23:16)

Acabei de igualar a mínima de hoje.

T: 13,4ºC
HR: 77%
P: 1017,4mb/hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2008 às 23:17)

Boas..por aqui o céu está pouco nublado o vento soprando moderado de W/NW.De tarde por aqui ainda choveu durante duas horas com alguma intensidade.a temparatura neste momento está nos 13.9 pressão 1019hpa hr 76%.

temparaturas de hoje 12.7/20.0ºc precipitação 7mm.

Até amanhã


----------



## *Dave* (7 Out 2008 às 23:31)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *20,8ºC*
Tmín: *13,3ºC*

HRmáx: 88%
HRmín: 33%

Precipitação: 6,3mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Out 2008 às 23:35)

Boa noite. Dia de céu pouco nublado

Tmin - 17,5ºC 
Tmax - 26,3ºC

Actual - 21,9ºC


----------



## Rog (7 Out 2008 às 23:36)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 17,6ºC
89%HR
1025hpa

min 11,3ºC
max 22,7ºC


----------



## Perfect Storm (8 Out 2008 às 00:48)

Boa noite

Por aqui tudo muito calmo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Temp 15ºC
Hr 70%
Pressão 1023 hpa.
O dia começou bastante chuvoso, no entanto, durante a tarde alternou com boas abertas que por enquanto se mantém.
Até amanhã.


----------



## squidward (8 Out 2008 às 01:20)

(07-10-2008)

T.max:  23.3ºC
T.min:  15.5ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2008 às 01:22)




----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2008 às 02:06)

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *13,6ºC*
Hum: *90%*


----------



## ct5iul (8 Out 2008 às 02:32)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 07-10-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 07:39
O sol põe-se às: 19:10
Nascer da Lua: 15:49
Pôr da Lua: 00:40
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 57%
Temp actual 15.5ºC/ UTC 23:58
Temp Min: 15.3ºC/ UTC 23:00
Temp Max:21.6ºC / UTC 12:57
Temp Max ao sol: 23.7ºC/ UTC 11:14
Pressão: 1022.3Hpa UTC 23:58
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 6.7km/h UTC 23:58
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direção do Vento: E/SE UTC 23:58
Rajada max: 10,0KM/h UTC 23:27
Temperatura do vento: 15.3ºC UTC 23:58
Humidade Relativa: 83 % UTC 23:58
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 23:58
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: 5.5mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 BAIXO UTC 23:58
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Céu Pouco Nublado
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 21ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA 12ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado
-------------------------------------------
Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2008 às 07:16)

Bons Dias!

Por cá mais uma noite húmida, mas sem nevoeiro aqui, apenas na Serra... e com uma temperatura mínima de *12,2ºC*

Neste momento tenho 13,0ºC
Humidade a 98% (Acho que é o máximo da estação)
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h... tal como se tem mantido toda a noite, visto que o gráfico é uma recta...
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,7ºC


----------



## storm (8 Out 2008 às 08:11)

Temperatura actual: 14.2ºC

Céu limpo e sem vento


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2008 às 08:28)

Por cá mínima de 13.0ºC e muita humidade, agora estou com 14.8ºC o vento está fraco, mas há tarde a história será outra


----------



## vitamos (8 Out 2008 às 09:01)

Bom dia!

Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado, que começa agora a dissipar. Pressão em 1021hPa. A mínima foi muito mais alta do que esperava, mas de facto ao sair de casa não senti frio nenhum..


Tmin 15,2ºC


----------



## jpmartins (8 Out 2008 às 09:21)

Bom dia
Por aqui o nevoeiro cerrado também marca presença, temperatura actual 12.6ºC.

Temp. min. 11.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2008 às 09:39)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por cá foi de 12.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 14.5ºC e o céu está com nevoeiro misturado com nuvens altas


----------



## Kraliv (8 Out 2008 às 10:03)

Boas,


Ontem registei 4,5mm de 


Temperatura mínima registada esta manhã: 11,4ºC


Registo às 09.00:
Temp. 13,7ºC
Humid. 85%
Pressão 1022hPa
Vento 2,8km/h NW



Neste momento céu limpo e 14,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2008 às 11:01)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu nublado, e vento fraco a moderado de norte.
A temperatura está nos 19,0ºC.

A mínima hoje foi de 13,5ºC


----------



## ct5iul (8 Out 2008 às 11:34)

BOM DIA 

Temp actual 18.8ºC/ UTC 11:26
Temp ao sol: 21.7ºC/ UTC 11:26
Pressão: 1023.2Hpa UTC 11:26
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 5.4 km/h UTC 11:26
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direção do Vento: W/SW UTC 11:26
Temperatura do vento: 18.7ºC 11:26
Humidade Relativa: 59 % UTC 11:26
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 11:26
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado UTC 11:26
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste Momento o Céu esta Nublado há uma grande nuvem  em cima da ponte 25 de abril a mesma encontra-se carregada


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2008 às 12:04)

A minima desta noite foi de *12,6ºC*

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *19,6ºC*
Hum: *79%*
Pressao: *1023hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2008 às 12:16)

Eram cerca das 8:10, estava eu na escola (Cacém), quando caiu um aguaceiro fraco, lá... e até vi um Arco-Íris!

Mas parece que em Mira-Sintra a História foi outra... então não é que registei *1,1mm* ás 10:56

Deve ter sido um aguaceiro isolado...


Neste momento tenho 19,7ºC
Humidade a 53%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,2ºC


----------



## F_R (8 Out 2008 às 12:56)

Bom dia

Por cá a minina esta noite foi de *12.6ºC*

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco e *20.1ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2008 às 13:16)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento por cá estão 20.9ºC, e o céu está com muitas nuvens.


----------



## Teles (8 Out 2008 às 13:22)

Boa tarde! 
Por aqui céu pouco nebulado com uma temperatura a rondar os 23 graus


----------



## jpmartins (8 Out 2008 às 13:47)

Boa tarde
Por aqui o transito de cumulos congestus está bastante congestionado, o horizonte Este bastante carregado.
Tactual.20.2ºC


----------



## vitamos (8 Out 2008 às 13:51)

Por aqui céu alternando entre o pouco e muito nublado, sendo que algumas nuvens são bastante ameaçadoras. por aqui não chove mas pelos arredores é possível que se estejam a registar aguaceiros isolados!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2008 às 13:52)

Boas tardes por aqui de manhã o céu estava limpo mas ao longo do período têm vindo a ficar bastante nublado por nuvens médias o vento vai soprando fraco e a temparatura neste momento 18.9ºc a pressão está 1020hpa.

Até logo


----------



## Manuel Brito (8 Out 2008 às 13:59)

Boas. Faro acordou com 16ºC.
Tempo actual:

Temperatura: 24º
Orvalho: 11º
Humidade: 45%
Vento: N @ 13kt (N @ 26km/h)
Pressão: 1021Hpa
Visibilidade: > 10Km
Estado: Pouco nublado


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2008 às 14:22)

Neste momento tenho 19,7ºC, e a temperatura máxima foi de *20,3ºC*

Humidade a 47%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a *27,4 km/h* de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,8ºC


----------



## Kraliv (8 Out 2008 às 15:33)

Boas,




Às 15.00H:
Temp. 20,5ºC
Humid. 48%
Pressão 1020hPa
Vento 16,2km/h N


----------



## F_R (8 Out 2008 às 15:34)

Boas pessoal

Por cá céu continua com algumas nuvens e estão *21.2ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2008 às 15:39)

Boas tardes, pessoal. Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado para oriente e para sul, e um pouco mais carregado para ocidente e norte, mas nada que antecipe mau tempo por aí além. Segue o dia com 22.3ºC, e 1021 Hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Out 2008 às 16:07)

Por cá, a mínima foi de *12,5 ºC*.
A manhã foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
A tarde começou com algum vento, que entretanto já acalmou.
Até agora, a máxima foi de *22,4 ºC* e a temperatura já está a descer.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Out 2008 às 18:20)

Por aqui o céu tem algumas nuvens (altura média) e a temperatura vai descendo...

T: 17,1ºC (muito mais fresco que ontem pela mesma hora)
HR: 55%
P: 1018,3mb/hPa


----------



## Kraliv (8 Out 2008 às 18:30)

Boas,



Temperatura máxima registada hoje 21,5ºC 


Temp. actual 19,6ºC com céu practicamente limpo e vento fraco de NE


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2008 às 18:41)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 11,6 ºC (05h23); Temperatura máxima = 20,2 ºC (16h23); Temperatura actual = 17,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima = 9,4 ºC (dia 3); Temperatura máxima = 26,1 ºC (dia 1).

VALORES EXTREMOS EM ESTREMOZ (desde 1 de Maio de 2007):
Mês de Outubro: Temperatura mínima = 8,6 ºC (2007); Temperatura máxima = 26,1 ºC (2008).


----------



## F_R (8 Out 2008 às 18:48)

Boas por cá céu com algumas nuvens principalmente a norte e 18.3ºC

A máxima foi de 21.6ºC


----------



## amarusp (8 Out 2008 às 18:56)

Boa tarde 
o céu encontra-se muito nublado e a temperatura regista 11,8 graus, a minima foi de 9,4 graus (jonaslor)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2008 às 19:08)

Boas...por aqui a temparatura vai desçendo em grande velocidadeactual 16.1ºc.o céu esteve bastante nublado de tarde por nuvens médias ,agora por fim menos nublado,o vento vai soprando fraco de W


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2008 às 19:09)

Registei de maxima *21,4ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *15,4ºC*
Hum: *78%*

A minima e de *12,6ºC*


----------



## Nuno (8 Out 2008 às 19:23)

vitamos disse:


> Já agora acrescento: Não só o windguru como outros sites de previsao baseados em modelos tais como o accuweather e o freemeteo entre outros actualizam menos vezes ao dia do que os modelos que lhes servem de inspiração. Por isso, apesar de serem bons sites de consulta de previsões, têm que ser sempre analisados com atenção uma vez que podem estar constantemente desactualizados.



Boas,

Boas hoje por aqui teve um dia fresco, tive MIN de 15.7ºC e MAX de 25ºC, mas todo o dia soprou um ventinho de NO, agora tenho 19.2ºC a baixar . 

PS : O Windguru actualiza de 6 em 6 horas, oh seja actualiza quando a run´s dos GFS terminam. É um site extremamente fiável e seguro, falo por experiência propia, nunca me falhou ate hoje, mas claro é só a minha opinião e mais nada


----------



## squidward (8 Out 2008 às 19:31)

(08-10-2008)

T.max:  22.5ºC
T.min:  13.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2008 às 19:52)

Boa Noite

A Máxima de hoje cá foi de 22.3ºC, e o dia de hoje foi maracado pelo vento moderado de NO.
Neste momento estão 17.8ºC, algumas nuvens médias e o vento já acalmou.


T.Minima de Hoje: 12.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2008 às 20:03)

Após uma uma temperatura máxima bem beixa, com 20,3ºC, eis que a temperatura desce a bom ritmo, pelo que neste momento levo *16,2ºC*

Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h, de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,9ºC

Céu muito nublado por Cirrus e pouco nublado por Fractus...


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2008 às 20:04)

12,9ºC e céu limpo por aqui.


Extremos de hoje: 9,5ºC / 17,8ºC


----------



## *Dave* (8 Out 2008 às 20:12)

Por aqui já com com a magnifica temperatura de *14,5ºC*  (mesmo muito mais baixa que o costume).


----------



## Manuel Brito (8 Out 2008 às 20:42)

Ora boas. Neste momento 20ºC.
Para sábado e para o fim de semana em Faro parece que vai haver festa.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2008 às 20:47)

Extremos em Setúbal hoje:

Temperatura:

Mín.:*13,8ºC* (6:35)
Máx.:*25,3ºC* (16:40)

Humidade:

Máx.:*98%* (7:41)
Mín.:*33%* (8:10)

Actual:
*18,0ºC
69%HR
1022hpa
0,0km/h
Ponto de orvalho 12ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2008 às 21:06)

Neste momento já tenho *15,2ºC*

Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (8 Out 2008 às 21:14)

Por aqui a temperatura pouco desceu desde o último post.

T: 14,0ºC
HR: 62%
P: 1019,0mb/hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2008 às 21:28)

Ceu limpo, e 18º.2, 1022Hpa...


----------



## *Dave* (8 Out 2008 às 21:40)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Tmáx: *20,5ºC* 
Tmín: *11,1ºC* 

HRmáx: 76%
HRmín: 40%

Pmáx: 1020,5mb/hPa
Pmín: 1017,4mb/hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Out 2008 às 21:42)

Boa noite. 

Por aqui foi um dia quente e bastante humido, com céu muito nublado com abertas no periodo da tarde.

Tmin - 21,9ºC

Tmax - 26,7ºC

Actual - 23,7ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (8 Out 2008 às 22:08)

Boas. Tempo actual:

Temperatura: 18ºC
Orvalho: 12ºC
Pressão: 1020Hpa
Humidade: 69%
Vento: NW @ 08kt (NW @ 16km/h)
Visibilidade: > 10km
Estado: Limpo


----------



## squidward (8 Out 2008 às 22:26)

neste momento sigo com 16.0ºC


----------



## Teles (8 Out 2008 às 22:28)

Viva!
Boa noite.por aqui céu bem estrelado e uma temperatura de 15.3 C e algum vento


----------



## psm (8 Out 2008 às 22:34)

Nuno disse:


> Boas,
> PS : O Windguru actualiza de 6 em 6 horas, oh seja actualiza quando a run´s dos GFS terminam. É um site extremamente fiável e seguro, falo por experiência propia, nunca me falhou ate hoje, mas claro é só a minha opinião e mais nada





Uma coisa é certa, ao nivel da modelagem de mar é lá que o windguru vai buscar, e fazem cruzamento com os 2 modelos gfs e fnmoc ao nivel da precipitação


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2008 às 22:48)

Neste momento tenho 14,9ºC

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_





Na Tabela, está indicado um valor de 1,0mm, embora a estação marque *1,1mm*... e acho que é esse o valor que deve ser tomado em conta


Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma temperatura máxima de *20,9ºC*
As temperaturas mínimas vão sendo superadas... até agora é de *15,1ºC*

Neste momento, lá, a pressão encontra-se nos 1022 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2008 às 23:04)

Boas por hoje fico nos 13.7ºc céu estrelado e vento moderado ede NW a pressão nos 1020hpa 68%hr. 

Temparaturas de 11.0/20.8ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2008 às 23:17)

Por aqui noite de Outono.
A temperatura começou a descer rápido, mas encontra-se agora estagnada nos 15,9ºC.


*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 13,5ºC
Tmáx: 21,7ºC
Precipitação: 0,0mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Out 2008 às 23:21)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *12,5 ºC*
Tx: *22,4 ºC*
Precipitação: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Out 2008 às 23:23)

Agora estou com *14,7 ºC*, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Parece que esta noite irá ser mais fresca do que a anterior, mas ainda assim as mínimas são tímidas.


----------



## Nuno (8 Out 2008 às 23:43)

psm disse:


> Uma coisa é certa, ao nivel da modelagem de mar é lá que o windguru vai buscar, e fazem cruzamento com os 2 modelos gfs e fnmoc ao nivel da precipitação




Boa noite, por aqui estão 16.3ºC 74% 
O que é certo é que ele não me falha e é isso que  se quer


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2008 às 23:49)

Por aqui tenho 16,5ºc, 80%HR e 1022hpa


----------



## Rog (8 Out 2008 às 23:52)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
16,1ºC
85%HR

min 15,9ºC
max 21,8ºC
prec 1,0mm


----------



## ct5iul (9 Out 2008 às 00:06)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 08-10-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 07:39
O sol põe-se às: 19:10
Nascer da Lua: 16:20
Pôr da Lua: 01:40
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 66%
Temp actual 15.4ºC/ UTC 23:58
Temp Min: 13.3ºC/ UTC 05:32
Temp Max:21.0ºC / UTC 10:11
Temp Max ao sol: 24.6ºC/ UTC 14:49
Pressão: 1023.8Hpa UTC 23:58
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 8.6km/h UTC 23:58
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direção do Vento: W/SW UTC 23:58
Rajada max: 16,5KM/h UTC 17:54
Temperatura do vento: 13.8ºC UTC 23:58
Humidade Relativa: 78 % UTC 23:58
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 23:58
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 BAIXO UTC 23:58
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Céu Pouco Nublado subida da temperatura MAXIMA Vento Moderado
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 24ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA 13ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado
-------------------------------------------
Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2008 às 00:06)




----------



## Relâmpago (9 Out 2008 às 00:41)

Olá, boa noite

Por aqui, Lisboa, vamos com céu limpo;
vento fraco/moderado de N;
pressão atmosférica de 1022 hPa;
temperatura: 16º C


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Out 2008 às 00:58)

Por cá, estou com *14,2 ºC* e céu pouco nublado com vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2008 às 01:25)

Boa noite pessoal

Estão 9.2ºC aqui em Bragança segundo a minha estação. 

Ontem a minima foi de 9.6ºC e a maxima 19.0ºC o que é errado porque em comparação com o dan e o fil é muito alta mas penso que a minima já está proxima da realidade... 
As minhas maximas vão estar sempre inflacionadas pois a meu sensor fica no terraço que tem o chão em cimento e aquece bastante durante o dia, apesar de nunca apanhar com o sol directamente...


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Out 2008 às 05:54)

Aviso de alerta amarelo.
De vento nordeste.
Irá  soprar forte nas próximas horas a norte.
Por aqui , embora já fixo desse quadrante  , ainda sopra fraco(10 a 15 km/h).

Temperatura a subir desde a meia-noite.
Então 10,9º.
Agora 13.7º.
Céu com alguns cirros.
visibilidade superior a 30 Km.


----------



## Teles (9 Out 2008 às 07:09)

Bom dia! Aqui céu limpo e uma temperatura de10.3 graus


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2008 às 07:20)

Bons Dias!

Mais uma noite fresca por aqui, mas não tão fresca como a anterior... e com uma temperatura mínima de *12,8ºC*

Neste momento tenho 13,2ºC
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h, tendo chegados aos 24,8 km/h, hoje
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,9ºC

Apenas alguns Cirrus residem nos céus... embora ontem á noite fosse possível vislumbrar imensos Fractus na Serra


----------



## storm (9 Out 2008 às 07:42)

Temperatura actual: 12.6ºC

Sigo com céu limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Out 2008 às 09:23)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 10.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 15.3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## vitamos (9 Out 2008 às 09:23)

Bom dia!

Céu praticamente limpo e inexistência de vento. Pressão em 1022hPa.

Hoje tive mínima registada ás 4 da manhã! Curiosamente  a temperatura iniciou uma subida clara a partir daí 

*Tmin 12,7ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (9 Out 2008 às 09:40)

Bom dia
Céu praticamente limpo, só alguns cirrus andam a passear.
Tmin. 12.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2008 às 10:11)

Finalmente, uma minima de jeito *10,2ºC*

Céu limpo e evnto fraco
Temp: *15,0ºC*
Hum: *72%*
Pressao: *1023hPa*


----------



## Kraliv (9 Out 2008 às 10:18)

Boas,


Manhã de céu limpo com temperatura mínima de 12,6ºC ()


Registo às 09.00H
Temp. 14,8ºC
Humid. 56%
Pressão 1022hPa
Vento Raj. máx. 20,8km/h NE



Onde é que andam os Brigantinos??? *3ºC* de mínima hoje??


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2008 às 10:23)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu limpo e uma visibilidade que vai até ao limite do horizonte!
Vento fraco a moderado de NE e 18,7ºC.

A mínima foi de 14,4ºC.


----------



## Rog (9 Out 2008 às 11:38)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 17,3ºC
88%HR

min 15ºC
max 17,9ºC
prec 0,3mm


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2008 às 11:39)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens, algum vento e 13,5ºC.


Mínima de 3,4ºC. Alguma geada e orvalho gelado nos carros esta manhã.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Out 2008 às 12:03)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *13,1 ºC*.
A noite foi de céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (9 Out 2008 às 13:08)

Boas pessoal

Por cá céu limpo e 21.6ºC

A minima foi de 10.9ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (9 Out 2008 às 13:51)

Boas pessoal 

A minha minima foi de 13.4 ºC 
Por agora tao 20.4 ºC
Pressao 1021.1 hPa
Vento moderado A forte(21 km\h)
Rajada max de hoje 35.5 Km\h
Orientacao do vento 87º E 
Humidade Relativa 37 %
Ponto de orvalho 5.3 ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2008 às 14:18)

Boas tardes por aqui vamos com céu limpo ,o vento por vezes vai soprando com rajadas e  a temparatura essa vai nos 21.5ºc.

Máxima rajada de vento 30km/h.

Até logo


----------



## squidward (9 Out 2008 às 14:38)

Por aqui a mínima atingiu os 12.8ºC

por agora Céu limpo e 23.0ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (9 Out 2008 às 15:24)

Boas. Hoje acordou-se com 16ºC.
Temperatura actual 26ºC e pressão 1017Hpa.
Até logo.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2008 às 16:47)

Ora Muito Boa Tarde!



Gilmet disse:


> (...)Mais uma noite fresca por aqui, mas não tão fresca como a anterior... e com uma temperatura mínima de *12,8ºC*(...)



Afinal a temperatura mínima não foi de 12,8ºC, mas sim de *12,3ºC* ás 08:01

Neste momento tenho 22,1ºC, após uma temperatura máxima de *22,9ºC*

Humidade a 34%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 21,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,6ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (9 Out 2008 às 17:01)

Temperatura actual 26ºC e máxima de 27ºC.
Pressão 1016Hpa, céu limpo, humidade de 37%.
Vento de E @ 08kt (E @ 16km/h).


----------



## DRC (9 Out 2008 às 17:05)

Dia de céu limpo ou pouco nublado
em Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Neste momento sopra um vento em
geral fraco, e estão cerca de 23ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (9 Out 2008 às 18:25)

Boas,




Temperatura Máxima 23ºC hoje aqui pelo alentejo central.


Actualmente, 21,4ºC com céu limpo e vento bonançoso de NE


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Out 2008 às 18:54)

Boas .

Por aqui hoje a máxima foi de 23.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 20.1ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NE e o céu está limpo.

T.Minima de Hoje: 10.7ºC


----------



## amarusp (9 Out 2008 às 18:55)

Boa tarde
 neste momento  o vento é fraco e a temperatura é de 14,0 graus.
Maxima:17,1
Minima:8,2   jonaslor


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2008 às 19:12)

Neste momento a temperatura desce despressa... e estou com *17,9ºC*

Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,8ºC

Bastantes Cirrus no céu, especialmente a Oeste


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Out 2008 às 19:13)

E neste momento já estão 19.0ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2008 às 19:14)

Boas
Vim agora de um grande incêndio perto da minha casa  

A máxima aqui foi de 25,3ºC a a mínima foi de 14,5ºC...

Agora sigo com 21,8ºC, 32%HR, 1020hpa


----------



## *Dave* (9 Out 2008 às 19:21)

Por aqui já sigo com:

T: *16,4ºC*
HR: 43%
P: 1021,7mb/hPa


As diferenças já são óbvias... há um mês atrás, por esta hora, deveria estar com 21/22ºC .
Estes 3 dias ( 3, 4 e 5 de Outubro) vieram acelerar a chegada do Outono/Inverno...

Dia 1-10-2008
Tmáx: 28,1ºC
Tmín: 14,7ºC

Dia 8-10-2008
Tmáx: 20,5ºC
Tmín: 11,1ºC


----------



## Brunomc (9 Out 2008 às 20:19)

Boa Noite 

por aqui céu limpo e vento nulo..

estão 17,5ºC


----------



## F_R (9 Out 2008 às 20:20)

Boas pessoal.

Por cá céu limpo, vento fraco e *18.9ºC*

Até logo


----------



## *Dave* (9 Out 2008 às 20:37)

Por aqui o vento está moderado e o céu limpo.

T: *15,5ºC*
HR: 46%
P: 1022,0mb/hPa


----------



## ACalado (9 Out 2008 às 20:41)

boas por aqui dia com muito vento onde a minha "menina" aguentou uma rajada de 51km/h  por agora estão 14ºc.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Out 2008 às 20:55)

a temperatura aqui anda no sobe e desce 

agora tenho 18,0ºC 

20h20 - 17,5ºC
20h55 - 18,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Out 2008 às 21:26)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *23,8 ºC* e a tarde foi de céu limpo e vento fraco.
Agora a noite está agradável e a temperatura estagnou nos *17,3 ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Out 2008 às 21:35)

Tudo tranquilo, céu limpo, vento fraco, 20ºC, e 1020Hpa.


----------



## henriquesillva (9 Out 2008 às 21:42)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...........................................12.7º  (08h03m)
T máx..........................................20.2º  (15h56m)

H min..........................................34%
H máx.........................................68%

Pressão actual..............................1025 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (9 Out 2008 às 21:58)

Aqui a temperatura vai descendo devagar...
T: *14,8ºC*
HR: 47%
P: 1022,2mb/hPa


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2008 às 22:06)

Neste momento a Temperatura está a subir... pelo que estou com 16,7ºC após ter tido 16,4ºC...

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_






Por Coímbra, o nosso amigo Vitamos relata uma temperatura máxima de *21,2ºC*
Ás 20:20, lá, estvam 18,8ºC de Temperatura e 1021 hPa de Pressão


----------



## storm (9 Out 2008 às 22:12)

Temperatura actual: 15.6ºC

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Out 2008 às 22:15)

> Neste momento a Temperatura está a subir... pelo que estou com 16,7ºC após ter tido 16,4ºC...



Acho que já está a chegar a corrente de Leste...dai a temperatura subir um bocadinho.. 


Neste momento já se encontram nuvens altas em Vila Real de Santo António no Algarve..


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2008 às 22:17)

Por aqui 10,7ºC e um vento bem fresco.


Extremos de hoje: 3,4ºC / 17,4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (9 Out 2008 às 22:19)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *20,7ºC*
Tmín: *10,1ºC*

HRmáx: 67%
HRmín: 35%

Pmáx: 1023,8mb/hPa
Pmín: 1021,1mb/hPa


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2008 às 22:40)

Extremos de hoje:
Temp max: *20,7ºC*
Temp min: *10,2ºC*

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *14,4ºC*
Hum: *65%*
Pressao: *1024hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2008 às 22:50)

Boas...por aqui tudo calmo o vento vai soprando moderado de NW/N a temparatura parou há muito tempo 15.1ºc.

Temparaturas de hoje 11.0/22.0ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## João Esteves (9 Out 2008 às 22:59)

Boas Noites!

Impressionante a imagem de satélite sobre o sul de espanha. Deve ser um verdadeiro dilúvio.

Por cá temos o seguinte...

Portela: 18.9ºC / 37%
Nisa: 14.9ºC / 42%

[URL=http://img352.imageshack.us/my.php?image=logotipositenisain0.jpg]
	


[/URL]

E agora um pouco de publicidade pessoal  
O site não oficial da Vila de Nisa, um site extremamente interesaante e bem construído sobre a actualidade de Nisa, já conta com informação meteorológica na sua homepage, gentilmente cedida pela estação *meteoNisa *


----------



## Teles (9 Out 2008 às 23:09)

Ora muito boa noite a todos !
Por estas bandas, o céu está limpo, o vento praticamente nulo e uma temperatura de 14.5 com tendência a descer.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Out 2008 às 23:09)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 09-10-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 07:41
O sol põe-se às: 19:05
Nascer da Lua: 16:20
Pôr da Lua: 01:45
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 75%
Temp actual 18.1ºC/ UTC 22:58
Temp Min: 14.4ºC/ UTC 07:23
Temp Max:22.4ºC / UTC 16:38
Temp Max ao sol: 23.9ºC/ UTC 17:12
Pressão: 1021.0Hpa UTC 22:58
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 7.9km/h UTC 22:58
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direção do Vento: N/NE UTC 22:58
Rajada max: 20,8KM/h UTC 15:48
Temperatura do vento: 17.3ºC UTC 22:58
Humidade Relativa: 52 % UTC 22:58
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 22:58
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 BAIXO UTC 22:58
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Céu Limpo Passando a Pouco Nublado por volta das 18h00
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 27ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA 17ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 Moderado
-------------------------------------------
Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Out 2008 às 23:12)

Boa noite

Dia de céu nublado com boas abertas na Lagoa e em Ponta Delgada e dia de nevoeiros e chuva nas Furnas. Dia bastante quente e humido por toda a ilha
Tmin - 22,7ºC

Tmax - 27,1ºC

Actual - 23,9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Out 2008 às 23:40)

*Estremoz (dados de hoje):* 

TEMPERATURA
Mínima = 9,8 ºC (07h50)
Máxima = 20,9 ºC (16h12).

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 14,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa.

*Outubro segue como Setembro: Temperaturas abaixo dos valores esperados para esta época do ano.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 9,4 ºC (dia 3); Temp. máxima= 26,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Perfect Storm (9 Out 2008 às 23:58)

Boa Noite!!

Estou deveras impressionado com os acontecimentos meteorológicos que estão a ocorrer em Espanha neste momento.
Por aqui tudo muito calmo na Beira Litoral com céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp 15ºC (tendêcia descendente),
Hr 53%,
Pressão 1023 hpa. (estável)
Previsão para as proximas doze horas de céu nublado ou encoberto. Vamos ver se é desta que a depressão situada em Espanha anima por estas bandas os estados de tempo


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2008 às 00:07)

Céu limpo, 9,4ºC e o vento um pouco mais intenso.


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2008 às 01:30)

*Precipitação:*
0,3mm   Santana - Madeira (Rog)


----------



## squidward (10 Out 2008 às 01:47)

(09-10-2008)

T.max:  28.2ºC
T.min:  12.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2008 às 02:14)

Enquanto parte do país já está com temperaturas < 10ºC, por Lisboa o cenário é este:







Em Odivelas estou com 17,6ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Out 2008 às 02:24)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> A minha minima foi de 13.4 ºC
> Por agora tao 20.4 ºC
> ...



....


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2008 às 02:27)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> ....




Não vi Diogo! Desculpa.
Vou corrigir!


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2008 às 07:22)

Bom Dia!

Noite quente hein? Pois... por aqui a temperatura mínima ainda não desceu abaixo dos *16,3ºC* hoje, mas ainda há bastantes possíbilidades que desca...

Neste momento tenho 16,4ºC
Humidade a *44%*, sendo este o valor máximo para hoje, até agora... 
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a *24,8 km/h* de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,1ºC


*EDIT:* A Pressão desceu aos 1019 hPa, e a estação começou a indicar chuva, agora mesmo


----------



## vitamos (10 Out 2008 às 08:55)

Bom dia!

Céu praticamente limpo, pressão em 1021hPa.... O vento fez-se ouvir bem durante a noite mas pela manhã parou totalmente!

*Tmin 12,9ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Out 2008 às 09:35)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 12.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 16.2ºC e o céu está a ficar nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Kraliv (10 Out 2008 às 10:11)

Boas,


Vento, vento, vento e mais vento 

A mínima foi de 15.0ºC


Registo ás 09.00H:
Temp. 16,5ºC
Humid. 60%
Pressão 1020hPa
Vento Raj. Máx. 39,6km/h


Temp. actual 17,3ºC


----------



## jpmartins (10 Out 2008 às 10:18)

Bom dia

Céu limpo para estes lados, um dia muito agradável para grande parte da população de Aveiro 
T.min 12.7ºC


----------



## ct5iul (10 Out 2008 às 10:52)

BOM DIA 

Temp actual 18.4ºC/ GMT+1 10:35
Temp ao sol: 19.2ºC/ GMT+1 10:35
Pressão: 1020.1Hpa GMT+1 10:35
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado a Fresco 15.7 km/h GMT+1 10:35
Escala de Beaufort :3
Direção do Vento: NE GMT+1 10:35
Temperatura do vento: 17.7ºC GMT+1 10:35
Humidade Relativa: 51 % GMT+ 10:35
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm GMT+1 10:35
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado GMT+1 10:35
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2008 às 11:05)

Bom dia

Por aqui 13.5ºC e céu limpo. Tive uma minima de 8.6ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (10 Out 2008 às 12:16)

Bons dias. Vento e vento e mais vento!! É o que se sente aqui. Rajada máxima de 80km/h. 
Tempo actual:





É verdade: já choveu 
Até logo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Out 2008 às 12:25)

Por aqui o vento sopra moderado que por vezes é forte, o céu está nublado por nuvens altas e estão 23.8ºC.


----------



## storm (10 Out 2008 às 13:15)

Temperatura actual: 26.5ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco mas com rajadas moderadas


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2008 às 13:29)

Estremoz: Toda a manhã com vento moderado com rajadas de leste. A temperatura naturalmente está a disparar (já vai nos 22,4 ºC) e a pressão atmosférica está nos 1019 hPa.

Calor quanto baste para o Litoral Oeste.


----------



## ct5iul (10 Out 2008 às 13:43)

BOA Tarde

Temp actual 23.5.ºC/ GMT+1 13:35
Temp ao sol: 24.8ºC/ GMT+1 13:35
Pressão: 1017.5Hpa GMT+1 13:35
Intensidade do Vento: Brisa Ar Fresco  13.2km/h GMT+1 13:35
Escala de Beaufort :3  
Direção do Vento:N/NE GMT+1 13:35
Temperatura do vento: 21.9ºC GMT+1 13:35
Humidade Relativa: 45 % GMT+ 13:35
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm GMT+1 10:35
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 Moderado GMT+1 13:35
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento o Céu apresenta algumas nuvens a norte a temperatura e agradavel


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2008 às 13:49)

Céu limpo, vento de Leste e 20,3ºC.


Mínima de 8,8ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (10 Out 2008 às 13:59)

O céu continua limpo, o vento varia entre 10 a 25km/h.
A pressão está em queda, 1021.2hPa neste momento.


----------



## vitamos (10 Out 2008 às 14:07)

jpmartins disse:


> O céu continua limpo, o vento varia entre 10 a 25km/h.
> A pressão está em queda, 1021.2hPa neste momento.



É verdade! Quase um dia de verão, ou pelo menos "primaveril"


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2008 às 14:10)

Aqui a mínima foi de 15,2ºC...

Agora o dia está muito abafado com vento moderado de Este a temperatura é de 28,1ºC e 34%HR a pressão de 1016hpa e céu muito nublado na maioria por nuvens altas...


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2008 às 14:15)

Nova rajada 37,2km/h de Este e é um ar muito quente


----------



## F_R (10 Out 2008 às 14:18)

Boas pessoal

Por cá a minima hoje ficou-se pelos 15.3ºC

Neste momento céu um pouco nublado por nuvens altas, 26.8ºC, e vento muito vento a rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 67.5 km/h


----------



## squidward (10 Out 2008 às 14:45)

Por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos 14.7ºC 

Por agora, céu muito nublado por Nuvens altas e com 28.5ºC


----------



## storm (10 Out 2008 às 14:49)

Estão a aparecer muitas nuvens no céu e a temperatura desde a pouco que tem estado a subir assim como o vento.

Temperatura actual: 28.3ºC


----------



## squidward (10 Out 2008 às 14:54)

storm disse:


> Estão a aparecer muitas nuvens no céu e a *temperatura desde a pouco que tem estado a subir assim como o vento.*
> 
> Temperatura actual: 28.3ºC



Também tenho reparado nisso, o Vento aqui é bastante quente/abafado


----------



## Kraliv (10 Out 2008 às 15:25)

Boas,


O vento por cá continua irritante 



Registo às 15.00H:

Temp. 24,9ºC
Humid. 47%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento Raj. máx. 47,8km/h E



A ver vamos o que o sábado nos reserva


----------



## Manuel Brito (10 Out 2008 às 16:08)

Boas. Temperatura 28ºC, orvalho 14ºC. Humidade 43%. Pressão 1011hpa.
Vento E @ 20kt (E @ 40kt). Visibilidade > que 10km e condições são céu muito nublado.
Até logo.


----------



## Teles (10 Out 2008 às 16:15)

Boa tarde! Aqui tambem o vento sopra de moderado a forte e quente ,a temperatura nos 25.5 graus e céu a ficar muito nebulalo.
Hoje por voltas  das 06:15 estavam 12 graus +ou- e soprou uma baforada de ar quente ;bastante quente para a altura do dia o que me deixou espantado e os mais idosos comentavam que deveria vir ai grande temporal!


----------



## squidward (10 Out 2008 às 16:58)

teles disse:


> Boa tarde! Aqui tambem o vento sopra de moderado a forte e quente ,a temperatura nos 25.5 graus e céu a ficar muito nebulalo.
> Hoje por voltas  das 06:15 estavam 12 graus +ou- e soprou uma baforada de ar quente ;bastante quente para a altura do dia o que me deixou espantado e *os mais idosos comentavam que deveria vir ai grande temporal!*



a minha avó também me disse o mesmo há bocado....será que têm razão??


----------



## trepkos (10 Out 2008 às 17:10)

Aqui o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas, está vento moderado com rajadas, há bastante remoínhos de vento, e estão 28 graus.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2008 às 17:12)

squidward disse:


> a minha avó também me disse o mesmo há bocado....será que têm razão??




Tal e qual... sente-se uma grande apreensão nas ruas da parte dos mais idosos...

Á muito que não sentiam nada assim...

28ºC


----------



## Snifa (10 Out 2008 às 17:27)

]ToRnAdO[;89720 disse:
			
		

> Tal e qual... sente-se uma grande apreensão nas ruas da parte dos mais idosos...
> 
> Á muito que não sentiam nada assim...
> 
> 28ºC




Pois eu também hoje já ouvi comentários de pessoas mais idosas a dizerem que este tempo não é normal que vem borrasca pela certa...e que " Outubro quente traz o diabo no ventre"....Nota-se de facto na rua que as pessoas andam com " cara diferente" talvez por não estarem à espera deste calor.... 

De facto o tempo está "estranho"

Neste momento 27 ºc

Vento ENE 13 KMH 

Pressão : 1019 ( a descer rápidamente)


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2008 às 17:34)

*Estremoz (dados de hoje)*: 

TEMPERATURA
Mínima = 13,3 ºC (07h33)
Máxima = 24,8 ºC (16h13).

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 23,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 9,4 ºC (dia 3); Temp. máxima= 26,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2008 às 18:07)

Extremos em Setubal hoje:

Temperaturas:

Mín.:*15,2ºC* (6:20)
Máx.:*29,8ºC* (15:40)

Humidade:

Máx:*48%* (10:10)
Mín.:*31%* (16:58)

Rajada máxima: *38,1km/*

Actual:
*27,9ºC
33%HR
1014hpa
22,0km/h
Ponto de orvalho 11ºC*


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2008 às 18:39)

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 16.5ºC
Tmáx: 28.5ºC


Por agora, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de este e 26,2ºC.

Há minutos atrás:


----------



## Manuel Brito (10 Out 2008 às 18:55)

Boas. Maáxima 28ºC.
Tempo actual: muito nublado e 24ºC. Pressão 1012Hpa.
Algumas fotos do tempo actual:













Até logo.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Out 2008 às 19:34)

o velhos ditados costumam acertar, quer nos custe ou não pois têm muitos anos de observação, e de espanha nem bom vento nem bom casamento


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Out 2008 às 19:46)

Boa Noite

Por aqui hoje a temperatura máxima foi de 27.8ºC, foi um dia abafado e estranho, o vento era forte mas quente


T.Minima de Hoje: 12.5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (10 Out 2008 às 20:24)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *25,8ºC* (mais elevada dos últimos 7 dias)
Tmín: *10,0ºC*

HRmáx: 68%
HRmín: 36%

Pmáx: 1023,1mb/hPa
Pmín: 1018,1mb/hPa


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2008 às 20:50)

18,4ºC, continua o vento e começam a aparecer algumas nuvens.


Extremos de hoje: 8,8ºC / 22,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (10 Out 2008 às 20:57)

Ceu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *21,7ºC*
Hum: *51%*
pressao: *1016hPa*

Esta manha teve vento moderado

Extremos de hoje
Temp max: *26,0ºC* [ha 12 dias que nao tinha uma maxima a ultrpassar os 25º]
Temp min: *12,4ºC*


----------



## storm (10 Out 2008 às 21:02)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco e ar muito abafado.

Temperatura actual: 23.1ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Out 2008 às 21:31)

Boa noite

Hoje por aqui foi um dia extremamente quente e humido. Parece que regressamos ao mês de agosto.

Céu algo nublado com boas abertas

Tmin - 21,7ºC
Tmax - 28,1ºC

Actual - 24,3ºC

A humidade variou entre os 75% e os 87%


----------



## squidward (10 Out 2008 às 21:55)

(10-10-2008)

T.max:  30.7ºC
T.min:  14.7ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (10 Out 2008 às 22:14)

Boas.
Condições actuais:





E como se pode ver pela imagem já chove em Albufeira 
E venha a


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2008 às 22:17)

Por cá mínima de 16.4ºC e uma máxima de 26.7ºC   espetacular.

Rajada máxima de vento de 55.4 km/h.


----------



## Manuel Brito (10 Out 2008 às 22:26)

Bem já chove em Albufeira e em Faro ja troveja. Parece que a festa vai começar e...


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Out 2008 às 22:30)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.........................................14.2º
T máx........................................23.8º

H min.........................................39%
H máx........................................47%

Pressão actual.............................1020 hPa


----------



## Kraliv (10 Out 2008 às 22:51)

Boas,


Céu muito nublado e...vento, vento e mais vento   com Raj. máx. de 47,8km/h


A temperatura máxima foi de 26,5ºC.

Neste momento começaram a cair umas gotitas (pouco, pouco) e a temperatura está nos 22,5ºC


----------



## Teles (10 Out 2008 às 23:03)

Boa noite! Eu por aqui continuo a ter uma noite tropicál com um vento fraco quente e uma temperatura a esta hora de 24.5 graus


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2008 às 23:29)

Boas..por aqui o vento ainda não parou em todo o dia por vezes com rajadas fortes.o vento era quente durante o dia  esteve neste momento ainda continuo com a temparatura alta 20.9ºc.

temparaturas de hoje 11.4/26.6ºc.


----------



## ct5iul (10 Out 2008 às 23:39)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 10-10-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 07:40
O sol põe-se às: 19:00
Nascer da Lua: 17:10
Pôr da Lua: 03:50
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 83%
Temp actual 24.1ºC/ GMT+1 - 23:25
Temp Min: 15.9ºC/ GMT+1 - 07:15
Temp Max:27.5ºC / GMT+1 - 15:36
Temp Max ao sol: 29.4ºC/ GMT+1 - 15:48
Pressão: 1015.1Hpa GMT+1 - 23:25
Intensidade do Vento: 16.7km/h GMT+1 - 23:25
Escala de Beaufort : 3 - BRISA 
Direção do Vento: NE/E GMT+1 - 23:25
Rajada max: 38,4KM/h GMT+1 - 12:13
Temperatura do vento: 22.2ºC GMT+1 - 23:25
Humidade Relativa: 53 % GMT+1 - 23:25
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm GMT+1 - 23:25
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 BAIXO GMT+1 - 23:25
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Céu Nublado Aguaçeiros Fracos Descida da Temperatura Max
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 23ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA 18ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado

Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2008 às 23:48)

Neste momento tenho *23,8ºC*, precisamente o memso valor que tenho dentro de casa

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_







Por Coimbra, o nosso amigo Vitamos, relata uma Temperatura máxima de *27,1ºC*


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2008 às 01:00)

Ora aqui vai algo que não se vê todos os dias (nem todos os anos)

Às 0h locais, o *cabo Raso* estava com uns impressionantes *25,4ºC*





Por aqui sigo com 23,3ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2008 às 01:16)

*23,6ºC*, 48%HR e 1014hpa


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2008 às 02:13)

*Precipitação:*
0,6mm   Santana - Madeira (Rog)


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (11 Out 2008 às 03:26)

Boas noites 

Dia 10 de Outubro 

Temp min 16.3 ºC
Temp max 26.6 ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Out 2008 às 09:24)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 18.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 19.3ºC e o céu está encoberto


----------



## ct5iul (11 Out 2008 às 09:57)

BOM DIA 

Temp actual 18.7ºC/ GMT+1 09:45
Temp ao sol: 18.7ºC/ GMT+1 09:45
Pressão: 1014.5Hpa GMT+1 09:45
Intensidade do Vento:8.3 km/h GMT+1 09:45
Escala de Beaufort :2 Brisa Ligeira Ar Fraco
Direção do Vento: NE/E GMT+1 09:45
Temperatura do vento: 18.1ºC GMT+1 09:45
Humidade Relativa: 70 % GMT+ 09:45
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm GMT+1 09:45
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Fraco GMT+1 09:45
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento o Ceu esta muito Nublado mas não Chove a Temperatura e  Agradavel

                                                 ALERTAS

Beja e Evora / Amarelo =Chuva
Castelo Branco,Coimbra,Evora,Faro,Guarda,Leiria,Madeira,Porto Alegre e Viseu / Amarelo=Vento
Faro / Laranja=Chuva
Faro / Amarelo = Ondulaçao


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Out 2008 às 11:45)

Nova Minima de hoje 18.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (11 Out 2008 às 12:06)

Esta noite, a temperatura nao desceu além dos *19,7ºC*, mais de 7ºC em relação à ontem

Céu nublado e vento moderado
Temp: *24,7ºC*
Hum: *48%*
Pressao: *1025hPa*


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2008 às 14:04)

Boa tarde
O Norte está pelo menos para já, fora da rota da Fabiana
Por aqui a minima foi de 13.1ºC e actualmente registo 19.8ºC 
O céu está muito nublado


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2008 às 14:53)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde
> O Norte está pelo menos para já, fora da rota da Fabiana
> Por aqui a minima foi de 13.1ºC e actualmente registo 19.8ºC
> O céu está muito nublado


mas olha q ai aqueceu bastante visto que ja estiveste perto do ponto de congelação ainda ha poucos dias


----------



## ecobcg (11 Out 2008 às 17:03)

bOas tarde pessoal,

Alguém me pode confirmar os dados da pressão atmosférica aqui para este lados??
É que esta manhã a minha estação estava correcta, acusava 1012hPa, e agora fui ver e está nos 1006,9hPa!!!! Acho muito baixo (desceu dos 1013 para os 1006,9 em 2 horas!!)...deve ter avariado!!!


----------



## Dan (11 Out 2008 às 17:24)

Dia quente por aqui.

19,2ºC e céu nublado por agora.

Extremos de hoje: 12,9ºC / 20,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (11 Out 2008 às 17:32)

Hoje de tarde teve muito abafado

Temp maxima: *27,4ºC*

Ceu nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *25,5ºC*
Hum: *45%*
Pressao: *1012hPa*


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2008 às 17:40)

Extremos de hoje da minha estação :

temperatura minima 13.1ºC
temperatura maxima 21.0ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (11 Out 2008 às 18:37)

Boas. Chuva só de madrugada e trovoada também.
Máxima foi de 24ºC e neste momento 21ºC.
Imagens do presente tempo em Faro:

















Até logo e venha muita


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Out 2008 às 19:34)

Boa noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.0ºC
T.Minima: 18.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2008 às 20:00)

Por aqui muito nublado vento nulo e temp:17.6ºc.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2008 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, madrugada com aguaceiros fortes e trovoada.

Máxima: 24.6ºC
mínima: 15.0ºC
actual: 19.0ºC

Precipitação: 17 mm


----------



## ct5iul (11 Out 2008 às 21:06)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 11-10-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 07:41
O sol põe-se às: 19:01
Nascer da Lua: 17:12
Pôr da Lua: 03:55
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 90%
Temp actual 18.2ºC/ GMT+1 - 20:52
Temp Min: 17.6ºC/ GMT+1 - 11:36
Temp Max:24.0ºC / GMT+1 - 00:09
Temp Max ao sol: 23.4ºC/ GMT+1 - 13:53
Pressão: 1015.7Hpa GMT+1 - 20:52
Intensidade do Vento: 0.3km/h GMT+1 - 20:52
Escala de Beaufort : 0 - CALMO 
Direção do Vento: NW - GMT+1 - 22:52
Rajada max: 27,7KM/h GMT+1 - 12:22
Temperatura do vento: 18.2ºC GMT+1 - 20:52
Humidade Relativa: 74 % GMT+1 - 20:52
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm GMT+1 - 20:52
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: 0.5mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 BAIXO GMT+1 - 20:52
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Céu Nublado Nevoeiro entre as 06h e as 10h Aguaçeiros Descida da Temperatura Max e MIN
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 21ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA 14ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado

Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## *Dave* (11 Out 2008 às 21:31)

Extremos de hoje (até ao momento):

Tmáx: *21,4ºC*
Tmín: *17,8ºC* (actual)

HRmáx: 76% (actual)
HRmín: 48%

Pmáx: 1016,0mb/hPa (actual)
Pmín: 1013,6mb/hPa


Como podem ver, neste momento estou na "linha" da temperatura, da HR e da pressão, pelo que só mesmo ás 0:00 poderei postar os extremos de hoje .


----------



## Teles (11 Out 2008 às 21:46)

Boa noite! Por aqui o dia começou com chuva ora fraca ora forte, por volta das 14 hora começou a haver umas abertas e até que parou completamente de chover até ao momento a temperatura andou entre os 20 e 25 , neste momento esão 18.2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2008 às 22:53)

Boas..por aqui tudo calmo até de mais...o vento foi-se já não voltou a chuva dei meia volta tambem foi que mais nos espera talvez amanhãvamos esperar!
A temparatura vai nos 17.0ºc pressão 1018hpa 895HR.
Temparaturas de hoje 16.6/21.1ºc precipitação 1.5mm
Até amanhã


----------



## *Dave* (11 Out 2008 às 22:56)

Extremos de hoje (até ao momento):

Tmáx: *21,4ºC*
Tmín: *17,7ºC* (actual)

HRmáx: 81%
HRmín: 48%

Pmáx: 1016,2mb/hPa (actual)
Pmín: 1013,6mb/hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Out 2008 às 22:59)

Boa noite.
Continua o calor por aqui. Quente e humido com o céu hoje a estar muito nublado com algumas abertas. Chuveu algo durante a noite.

Tmin - 21ºC
Tmax -27ºC

Actual - 23ºC e 82% Hr


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2008 às 23:06)

Neste momento tenho 16,5ºC

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2008 às 23:06)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite.
> Continua o calor por aqui. Quente e humido com o céu hoje a estar muito nublado com algumas abertas. Chuveu algo durante a noite.
> 
> Tmin - 21ºC
> ...



com essas temperaturas porque é que voces plantam os ananases em estufas
ai o tempo deve estar magnifico no continente é muito mais extremado ou frio ou mto quente(embora mais suave no litoral S/SW essas temperaturas sao mesmo interessantes
boas a todos nesta noite bem mais fresca que a de ontem agora estao 19.5Cº


----------



## squidward (11 Out 2008 às 23:17)

hoje tive uma máxima de 27.0ºC
neste momento sigo com 19.4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (11 Out 2008 às 23:45)

Extremos de hoje (finais):

Tmáx: *21,4ºC*
Tmín: *17,4ºC*

HRmáx: 81%
HRmín: 48%


----------



## João Soares (12 Out 2008 às 00:11)

Extremos do dia [11.Outubro]
Temp max: *27,4ºC*
Temp min: *19,7ºC*

Caiu uma aguaceiro por volta das 23h, e outro durante a tarde


Por agora, ceu nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *21,0ºC*
Hum: *59%*
Preesao: *1015hPa*


----------



## squidward (12 Out 2008 às 00:59)

(11-10-2008)

T.max:  27.0ºC
T.min:  18.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2008 às 01:19)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima:23.6ºC

Mínima:17.8ºC

Algo me diz que vou ter nevoeiro de manhã  neste momento 17.1ºC.


----------



## JoãoDias (12 Out 2008 às 02:04)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Extremos do dia [11.Outubro]
> Temp max: *27,4ºC*
> Temp min: *19,7ºC*
> 
> ...



Curioso que aqui não caiu uma gota. Os extremos do dia foram 19.4ºC/23.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (12 Out 2008 às 02:30)

Céu muito nublado , vento fraco e abafado

Temp: *20,8ºC*
Hum: *61%*
Pressao: *1015hPa*


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2008 às 08:32)




----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2008 às 08:34)

*Extremos do dia 10 de Outubro:*
Tmin: 18,3ºC
Tmáx: 24,4ºC
Precipitação: 0,0mm

Hoje, o dia amanhece com chuva, que entretanto tem vindo a enfraquecer.
Vou com 1,0mm.

Estou agora com a mínima do dia: 16,3ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Out 2008 às 09:52)

Bom Dia

Hoje a Minima por aqui foi de 16.6ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (12 Out 2008 às 11:41)

Bons dias. Chuva e chuva e tempo fresco é o prato do dia em Faro. Cumulonimbus presentes 
Agora não chove mas deixo esta imagem de um bonito cogumelo  (vulgo cumulonimbus).





Até logo.


----------



## DRC (12 Out 2008 às 13:19)

Condições Actuais
em Póvoa de Santa Iria

Temperatura: 20ºC 
Vento: 8 km/hora
Humidade: 83%
Estado do Tempo: Céu muito nublado


----------



## ct5iul (12 Out 2008 às 13:37)

Boa Tarde 
Neste Momento estou em Almada, a temperatura é de 19.5º C e o vento sopra a 3,6km/h, começou a chuviscar e à pouco ouvia-se trovoada, com o céu muito nublado.
Barómetro-1024.5 hpa
Altitude-30m

Nota- As mediçoes metereológicas aqui apresentadas são baseadas em instrumentos móveis, com precisão limitada.


----------



## Manuel Brito (12 Out 2008 às 14:12)

Boas.
Tempo actual em Faro:

Temperatura 22ºC
Orvalho 17ºC
Humidade 74%
Pressão 1021Hpa
Vento SSE @ 05kt (SSE @ 10km/h)
Visibilidade > 10km
Tempo actual nublado com presença de cumulonimbus.

2 fotos ilustrativas:









Até logo.


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2008 às 14:23)

Está tudo de olhos postos na Fabiana, mas no Atlântico também há animação!

Alerta Amarelo no Grupo Ocidental dos Açores!






*Das 11h às 12h UTC:*
18,7mm no Corvo
7,5mm nas Flores


Também em Ponta Delgada, apesar das previsões apontarem para o dia de hoje para a ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos, o dia tem sido bastante chuvoso!


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2008 às 15:49)

*Grupo Ocidental dos Açores!*
*
Das 12h às 13h UTC:*
23,3mm nas Flores
16,2mm no Corvo

Não estou a conseguir ter acesso às webcams das ilhas!

Será que lá não há meteomalucos?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Out 2008 às 16:51)

Extremos do dia 11 de Outubro:

Tm: *17,3 ºC*
Tx: *23,9 ºC*
Precipitação: *0,2 mm*


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2008 às 16:56)

Enquanto o resto do país vai sendo regado , por aqui um dia de Verão. Até a mínima foi típica de uma noite de Verão.

Neste momento tenho bastante sol, umas pequenas nuvens e 21,2ºC.

Extremos do dia até agora: 13,6ºC / 21,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2008 às 19:04)

Boas por aqui está novamente a ficar bastante nublado por nuvens baixas vindas de SE pelas imagem de sat. espero mais.
Temparatura actual 15.3ºc.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Out 2008 às 19:40)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *14,7 ºC*
Tx: *21,7 ºC*
Precipitação: (em análise; só depois das 0h)


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2008 às 20:05)

Dia bem quente para esta altura do ano, principalmente nos valores mínimos. A precipitação acabou por se resumir a uns aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde que, pelo menos, serviu para baixar um pouco a temperatura. 

16,3ºC e céu nublado por agora.

Extremos de hoje: 13,6ºC / 21,4ºC


----------



## squidward (12 Out 2008 às 20:19)

(12-10-2008)

T.max:  23.0ºC
T.min:  16.9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2008 às 21:04)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com algumas abertas ao longo do dia, de manhã ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros moderados.

Máxima: 22.7ºC
mínima: 15.4ºC
actual: 18.4ºC

Precipitação: 3 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Out 2008 às 21:11)

Boa noite
Dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto com aguaceiros moderados durante a manhã. Abertas durante a tarde.

Tmin - 21,2ºC
Tmax - 25,6ºC

Actual - 23,3ºC

Precipitação - 15 mm


----------



## DRC (12 Out 2008 às 21:15)

Condições Actuais na Póvoa de Santa Iria

Temperatura. 18ºC
Vento: 5 km/hora
Humidade: 88%
Estado do Tempo: Céu muito nublado


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2008 às 21:17)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 16,3ºC e a máxima foi de 23,5ºC...

Agora sigo com 18,7ºC, 81%HR, 1022hpa o céu está coberto de nuvens...


----------



## henriquesillva (12 Out 2008 às 21:24)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..........................18.7º
T máx.........................23.1º

H min..........................49%
H máx.........................72%

Pressão actual..............1022 hPa


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2008 às 21:26)

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 16,2mm
Tmáx: 22,3ºC
Precipitação: 2,6mm

Por agora céu muito nublado e 17,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2008 às 21:41)

Boas...por aqui já está tudo calmo o vento mal se dei por ele hoje.o céu está pouco nublado...sente-se muita hulmidade no ar...a temparatura mal se mexe 14.ºc 93%hr.
Hoje devido ao manto de nuvens baixas a temparatura teve pouca oscilaçao entre max e min até agora 3ºc.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Out 2008 às 22:51)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 21.7ºC
T.Minima: 16.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Out 2008 às 22:59)

Por cá, choveu durante a tarde e acumularam-se ao longo do dia *2 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2008 às 23:30)

Boas..hoje fico por aqui com 13.4ºc...vento fraco de E o céu esta nublado por nuvens baixas...a pressão vai nos 1021hpa 93% hr.

Temparaturas de hoje 13.3/16.9ºc precipitação 6mm.

Até amanhã


----------



## *Dave* (12 Out 2008 às 23:32)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: *17,5ºC*
Tmín: *13,0ºC* 

HRmáx: 95%
HRmín: 76%


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2008 às 23:44)

Neste momento tenho *16,4ºC*, e o céu está Muito Nublado

*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## Rog (12 Out 2008 às 23:48)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 16,1ºC
96%HR

min 15,2ºC
max 20,5ºC


----------



## ct5iul (12 Out 2008 às 23:49)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 12-10-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 07:44
O sol põe-se às: 19:00
Nascer da Lua: 07:44
Pôr da Lua: 06:05
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 96%
Temp actual 16.8ºC / GMT+1 - 23:38
Temp Min: 16.1ºC / GMT+1 - 06:00
Temp Max:23.3ºC / GMT+1 - 12:35
Temp Max ao sol: 24.1ºC / GMT+1 - 12:43
Pressão: 1021.2Hpa GMT+1 - 23:38
Intensidade do Vento: 00.0km/h GMT+1 - 23:38
Escala de Beaufort : 0 - NULO 
Direção do Vento: N / GMT+1 - 23:38
Rajada max: 11,5KM/h GMT+1 - 12:13
Temperatura do vento: 16.8ºC / GMT+1 - 10:56
Humidade Relativa: 87 % GMT+1 - 23:38
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm GMT+1 - 23:38
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: 0.1mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 BAIXO GMT+1 - 23:38
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Céu Nublado Aguaçeiros Fracos Subida da Temperatura Max
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 24ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA 14ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado

Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2008 às 00:01)

Por cá,

Máxima:22.5ºC
Mínima:16.5ºC

Neste momento estou com 17.1ºC.


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2008 às 00:01)

*Extremos do dia [12.Outubro]*

Temp maxima: *25,0ºC*
Temp minima: *17,8ºC* (23h59)


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2008 às 01:30)




----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (13 Out 2008 às 01:51)

Boas noites 

Temp min 16.4 ºC
Temp max 18.2 ºC
Pressao atmosferica 1020.5 hPa
Base das nuvens 100 Metros 
Precipitacao 4.2 mm
Humidade relativa 95 %
Vento 8.1 Km\h Rajada 11.5 Km\h 
Direccao do vento 96º Este


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2008 às 08:41)

Bom dia

Manhã de nevoeiro com 13,0ºC neste momento.


Mínima de 12,5ºC.


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2008 às 09:16)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado com bancos de nevoeiro em alguns locais, provocando assim uma bonita manhã contrastante!

*Tmin 15,1ºC*


----------



## Rog (13 Out 2008 às 10:20)

Bom dia,
ceu pouco nublado
Por aqui 18,2ºc
93%HR

min 14,2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Out 2008 às 10:30)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 12.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 19.6ºC e está nevoeiro


----------



## Rog (13 Out 2008 às 11:45)

Sigo com ceu pouco nublado
19,1ºC
92%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2008 às 11:50)

O nevoeiro dissipou-se e agora o céu apresenta-se quase sem nuvens. A temperatura também subiu um pouco. 17,1ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2008 às 12:36)

Boas...por aqui com céu muito nublado e vento fraco e temp:actual 18.6ºc.


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2008 às 12:38)

Boa dia/tarde
Como o Dan disse o céu está quase limpo tive uma minima de 13.5ºC, neste momento 16.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Out 2008 às 13:05)

Noite de chuva.
Acordei com as ruas alagadas.
A mínima foi de *13,5 ºC* e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2008 às 13:19)

Começam a desenvolver-se alguns cumulus.


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2008 às 17:42)

Mais um dia quase de Verão por estas bandas.

Extremos de hoje: 12,5ºC / 20,5ºC

Por agora 19,2ºC, uns estratos em dissipação a leste e céu quase sem nuvens a oeste.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Out 2008 às 18:54)

Boas

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 22.5ºC
T.Minima: 12.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2008 às 19:14)

Ceu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *17,0C*
Hum: *77%*
Pressao: *1019hPa*

Extremos de hoje:
Temp maxima: *21,2ºC*
Temp minima: *14,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2008 às 19:17)

Extremos em Setúbal hoke!

Temperatura:

Mín.:*15,6ºC*
Máx.:*24,4ºC*

Humidade:

Máx.:*100%*
Mín.:*44%*

Precipitação:*10,5mm*

Actual:
*19,0ºC
87%HR
1021hpa
0,0km/h
Ponto de orvalho 17ºC*

PS: hoje por volta das 16horas caiu um aguaceiro de 20 minutos que ainda deu para correr muita agua na rua e fazer grandes possas de agua mas qual o meu espanto quando chego a casa e vejo que a estação não registou nem 1mm!! a minha mãe disse que não passou de uns pingos grossos e onde eu estava foi chover bem e posso dizer que não estava a mais de 1km de casa  what1


----------



## DRC (13 Out 2008 às 19:18)

A única chuva que caiu aqui, hoje
foi de noite.
Durante a tarde viu-se a Sul, 
Sudeste e Sudoeste a formação
de algumas nuvens prometedoras, mas nada
cá chegou.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2008 às 19:32)

*Estremoz (dados de hoje):* 

TEMPERATURA
Mínima = 13,5 ºC (06h14)
Máxima = 22,7 ºC (14h36).

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 17,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa.

Tarde de aguaceiros e trovoadas a sul da cidade.

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 9,4 ºC (dia 3); Temp. máxima= 26,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## squidward (13 Out 2008 às 19:42)

(13-10-2008)

T.max:  29.6ºC
T.min:  14.4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (13 Out 2008 às 20:52)

Por aqui tenho uma noite fresca e húmida... mas sem chuva .

T: *16,4ºC*
HR: *79%*
P: *1020,4mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *1002m*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2008 às 20:57)

Bem, parece que a Fabiana já deu de si...

Neste momento tenho *15,9ºC*... A noite já vai ser mais fria!

Humidade a 96%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2008 às 21:20)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com aguaceiros e trovoadas a norte da cidade.

Máxima: 23.6ºC
mínima: 16.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2008 às 21:21)

Ceu pouco nublado

Temp: *15,7ºC*
Hum: *82%*
Pressao: *1019hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2008 às 21:26)

Boas...por aqui tudo calmo sem vento, o céu estrelado e limpo e a temparatura vai descendo actual 16.4ºc pressão 1021hpa 74%hr.


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2008 às 21:30)

Por aqui a temperatura começou a descer rapidamente, mas agora estagnou.
Estou com 16,9ºC.


*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 15,1ºC
Tmáx: 23,2ºC
Precipitação: 4,0mm


----------



## henriquesillva (13 Out 2008 às 21:32)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...................................15.9º
T máx..................................20.9º

H min...................................59%
H máx..................................83%

Pressão actual......................1022 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (13 Out 2008 às 21:34)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo bastante rápido.

Neste momento:
T: *15,7ºC*
HR: *82%*
P: *1020,8mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *451m*


----------



## *Dave* (13 Out 2008 às 21:45)

Se isto continuar assim, não tarda irei ter nevoeiro...

T: *15,5ºC*
HR: *84%*
P: *1020,6mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *394m*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Out 2008 às 22:14)

Boa noite

Dia de céu muito nublado com neblinas e alguns nevoeiros

Tmin - 22,4ºC
Tmax - 26,7ºC

Actual - 24ºC e 85% Hr


----------



## Rog (13 Out 2008 às 22:19)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 16,3ºC
95%HR
1022hpa

min 14,2ºC
max 19,9ºC


----------



## *Dave* (13 Out 2008 às 22:27)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *22,8ºC* 
Tmín: *11,9ºC* 

HRmáx: 95%
HRmín: 56%


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2008 às 22:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Fabiana» - 10/13 Outubro 2008*

Por cá mínima de 15.3ºC e máxima de 23.7ºC agora estou com 16.0ºC e a humidade está nos 92%, há alguma neblina no ar.


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2008 às 23:01)

Por aqui o céu está totalmente coberto e a temperatura tem variado pouco. 16,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2008 às 23:06)

Boas...por hoje fico  por aqui visto estar tudo calmo fico pelos 15.7ºc e vento fraco com céu limpo.

Temparaturas de hoje 12.7/22.6ºc.

Até amanhã.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2008 às 23:10)

Há pouco, adquiri uma nova temperatura mínima para o dia de Hoje, com *14,7ºC* (É possível que ainda venha a descer)

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_






Por Coimbra, o nosso amigo Vitamos relata uma temperatura Máxima de *23,6ºC*
Ás 22:04, lá, estavam 17,2ºC de temperatura e 1021 hPa de Pressão...

Parece que a Fabiana lhe deu uma Gripe


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (14 Out 2008 às 00:52)

Boas noites 

Dia 13 de Setembro 

Temp min 14.1 ºC
Temp max 21.3 ºC
Precipitacao 2.8 mm


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2008 às 01:25)




----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2008 às 07:21)

Bons Dias!

A noite foi fresca, por aqui, embora esperasse que a temperatura descesse mais... 
A temperatura mínima foi de *14,0ºC*, há pouco

Neste momento tenho 14,2ºC
Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 12,3 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,0ºC


A Lua pôs-se... há pouco


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2008 às 08:07)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu limpo, vento nulo e 15,0ºC.
Há neblina lá em baixo no vale de Odivelas.


A mínima foi de 14,9ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2008 às 08:46)

Bom dia

O céu nublado durante a noite fez com que a a mínima (12,9ºC) voltasse a ser bem elevada para esta altura do ano. Agora o céu limpou e a temperatura já vai em 14,0ºC.


----------



## vitamos (14 Out 2008 às 09:10)

Bom dia! 

Nevoeiro tal como ontem, em bancos, que fazem aquele cenário engraçado do ora não se vê nada, ora já se vê tudo!

*Tmin 14,9ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Out 2008 às 09:36)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi um pouco mais baixa que ontém 12.5ºC
Neste Momento estão 15.9ºC e céu limpo


----------



## jpmartins (14 Out 2008 às 09:39)

Bom dia
Por aqui o nevoeiro também marca presença.
Tmin.13.9ºC


----------



## Rog (14 Out 2008 às 10:27)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 19,6ºC
ceu pouco nublado
82%HR
1023hpa

min 14,7ºc


----------



## João Soares (14 Out 2008 às 10:38)

Nevoeiro cerrado

Temp: *18,6ºC*
Hum: *82%*
Pressao: *1024hPa*

A temperatura minima foi de *13,4ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (14 Out 2008 às 11:05)

Bom dia,

Por aqui está um dia maravilhoso, muito sol, sem vento, a convidar para uma ida até à praia!!!

Por agora parece que a instabilidade se foi....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2008 às 12:33)

Boas tardes por aqui hoje acordou com um rico dia de sol e quente, o vento é fraco,o céu está limpo tirando algumas nuvens a decorar o céu e pouco mais.a temparatura vai subindo 23.1ºc.


----------



## João Soares (14 Out 2008 às 12:37)

O nevoeiro esta a dissipar-se

Temp: *19,6ºC*
Hum: *79%*
Pressao: *1023hPa*


----------



## F_R (14 Out 2008 às 12:55)

Boas

Por céu limpo e 23.6ºC

A minima foi de 12.8ºC


----------



## Rog (14 Out 2008 às 13:05)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui 21,7ºC
73%HR
1023hpa
ceu pouco nublado


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2008 às 13:36)

O dia vai aquecendo (20,2ºC por agora) e começam também a formar-se alguns cumulus.

Para amanhã o IM prevê um autêntico dia de Verão aqui na região, com extremos de 14ºC /22ºC


----------



## vitamos (14 Out 2008 às 13:58)

Por aqui sol também, apesar de se encontrar ainda alguma neblina! ás 12h30 tinha apenas 18ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2008 às 13:59)

Neste momento tenho 20,6ºC, após uma descida brusca dos 22,8ºC, devido ao Vento

Humidade a 67%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,4ºC


Ainda residem alguns Fractus, na Serra...


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2008 às 14:10)

Calor por aqui vou com 27,6ºC, 41%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2008 às 14:19)

Boas por aqui o termómetro vai subindo com 24.8ºc e vento fraco de E,o céu vai continuando praticamente limpo pressão está nos 1019hpa 46%hr.

Até logo


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2008 às 15:29)

Neste momento sigo com 21,9ºC... julgo já não ultrapassar a máxima até então, de *22,8ºC*

Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 14,8 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,1ºC

O céu está agora limpo...


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2008 às 16:42)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o céu está povoado de cumulos....
Tive mais uma minima alta para esta altura do ano (Minima13.3ºC)...


----------



## João Soares (14 Out 2008 às 17:25)

Hoje, a maxima nao ultrapassou dos *20,4ºC*

Céu limpo, e vento fraco
Temp: *18,6ºC*
Hum: *78%*
Pressao: *1021hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2008 às 18:44)

Parece que está tudo a dormir por aqui

Neste momento tenho 18,3ºC, após uma máxima de *22,9ºC* ás 16:05

Humidade a 78%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2008 às 18:56)

Boas hoje o dia foi de algum calor por estas bandas sentia-seo céu manteve-se pouco nublado mas pelo fim de tarde começou aparecer nuvens altas,o vento é fraco de E a temparatura vai descendo lentamente 21.3ºc com uma máxima de 25.0ºc.


----------



## BARROS (14 Out 2008 às 19:13)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas hoje o dia foi de algum calor por estas bandas sentia-seo céu manteve-se pouco nublado mas pelo fim de tarde começou aparecer nuvens altas,o vento é fraco de E a temparatura vai descendo lentamente 21.3ºc com uma máxima de 25.0ºc.



Calor tá é aqui.Agora(15:11) faz *33,3°* em São Paulo, umidade de 23%. Mas em Cuiabá, no centro-oeste é que tá o inferno:* 40,4°* 
Deve continuar assim até quinta, quando devem chegar de volta as chuvas que já nos deram abençoados 87mm neste começo de mês.


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2008 às 19:14)

Extremos em Setúbal hoje:

Temperatura:

Mín.:*15,3ºC*
Máx.:*29,4ºC*

Humidade:

Máx.:*93%*
Mín.:*37%*

Actual:
*22,4ºC
63%HR
1021hpa
9,9km/h
ponto de orvalho 15ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (14 Out 2008 às 19:39)

Por aqui o calor fez-se sentir bem , atingindo temperatura máxima de 27,6ºC.

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *20,2ºC*
HR: *55%*
P: *1020,3mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *1408m* (nuvens baixas)


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2008 às 20:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e agradável.

Máxima: 24.1ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC
actual: 19.2ºC


----------



## DRC (14 Out 2008 às 20:22)

Condições Actuais
na Povoa de Stª Iria

Temperatura: 20ºC
Vento: Fraco (10 km/hora)
Humidade: 75 %
Pressão Atmosférica: 1021.0 mb
Estado do Tempo: Céu limpo


----------



## trepkos (14 Out 2008 às 20:45)

Aqui estão 23 graus... Está uma noite de verão


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Out 2008 às 21:14)

Boa Noite

Por aqui a t.máxima de hoje foi de 24.8ºC
Neste momento estão 19.7ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N e o céu está limpo.


Minima de Hoje: 12.5ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2008 às 21:40)

Mais um dia quente por aqui.

Extremos de hoje: 12,9ºC / 21,6ºC

Por agora 17,2ºC e o céu quase sem nuvens.


----------



## henriquesillva (14 Out 2008 às 21:42)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.................................14.8º
T máx................................22.6º

H min................................50%
H máx...............................86%

Pressão actual....................1023 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (14 Out 2008 às 21:51)

Por aqui, embora a temperatura vá descendo, mas sente-se o peso dos 27,6ºC de máxima...

T: *18,4ºC*
HR:* 64%*
P: *1020,7mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *1042m* (nuvens baixas)


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2008 às 21:57)

Muitos Parabéns pelas 4000 Mensagens *Dan*!!


Por cá, neste momento tenho 15,8ºC
Humidade a 97%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,3ºC


----------



## *Dave* (14 Out 2008 às 22:10)

Parabéns *dan* , já gastas-te um teclado só para escrever no fórum .

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: *27,6ºC* 
Tmín: *12,8ºC*

HRmáx: 93%
HRmín: 39%

Pmáx: 1022,6mb/hPa
Pmín: 1018,5mb/hPa


----------



## Rog (14 Out 2008 às 22:54)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 16,6ºC
92%HR
1024hpa

min 14,7ºC
max 22,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2008 às 22:56)

Neste momento tenho *15,5ºC*

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_






Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma Temperatura máxima de *22,4ºC*
Ás 22:05, ele tinha 17,4ºC de Temperatura e 1022 hPa de Pressão


Aqui Fica um Tiemlapse do Anoitecer de Hoje...​


----------



## Hazores (14 Out 2008 às 22:58)

boas

vou colocar aqui o que tem feito por angra heroismo



Valores diários ( das 0:00 h às 24:00 h ) 
Data T_min T_med T_max RH_min RH_med RH_max Rd Rg Ins. DV VV_max VV_med Prec_tot 
13/10/2008 21.1 23.1 25.4 42 47 98 3253.5 4130.9 0.07 251 51.55 10.42 16.2 
12/10/2008 21.5 22.8 25.9 41 41 42 1721.7 1746.6 0.07 210 35.71 5.63 0 
11/10/2008 21 22.5 24.6 41 41 41 4695.7 6247.9 0.07 142 16.99 3.2 15.2 
09/10/2008 21.9 23.3 25.5 41 41 41 906.9 906.9 0.07 213 44.06 10.11 0 
08/10/2008 21.5 23.1 25.3 41 41 41 924.5 924.5 0.07 223 35.14 7.53 0.2 
07/10/2008 17.9 21.2 25.7 41 41 41 771.7 771.7 0.07 277 14.69 2.91 0 
06/10/2008 19.5 22.1 25.2 40 61 94 897 897 0.07 251 56.45 12.6 0.4 
04/10/2008 17.3 20 23.7 55 71 80 659 659 0.07 307 21.02 6.45 0 
03/10/2008 15.4 19.3 23.4 46 69 83 654.6 654.6 0.07 43 16.42 5.63 0 
02/10/2008 16.8 19.5 22.4 52 68 80 653.4 653.4 0.07 48 21.89 6.65 0 
01/10/2008 18.8 20.2 21.9 54 63 66 650.8 650.8 0.07 58 27.65 5.93 0 


Legenda
T_min:Temperatura mínima do ar(ºC) T_med:Temperatura média do ar(ºC) T_max:Temperatura máxima do ar(ºC) RH_min:Humidade relativa mínima(%) RH_med:Humidade relativa média(%) RH_max:Humidade relativa máxima(%) Rd:Integral da radiação solar difusa(Kj/m2) Rg:Integral da radiação solar global(Kj/m2) Ins.:Insol_tot(h) DV:Média vectorial da direcção do vento(º) VV_med:Velocidade média do vento(Km/h) VV_max:Velocidade máxima do vento(Km/h) Prec_tot:Precipitação acumulada no período(mm) 

fonte: CLIMAAT

em 2 dias choveu mais do dobro do que nos ultimos 2 anos (no mesmo intervalo de tempo cronologico)


----------



## *Dave* (14 Out 2008 às 23:08)

Por aqui sigo com:
T: *16,8ºC*
HR: *72%*
P: *1020,4mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *758m* (nuvens baixas)


Até amanhã


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2008 às 23:11)

Por cá mínima de 15.6ºC e máxima de 22.2ºC agora estou com 15.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (14 Out 2008 às 23:12)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp maxima: *20,4ºC*
Temp minima: *13,4ºC*


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2008 às 23:37)

Gilmet disse:


> Muitos Parabéns pelas 4000 Mensagens *Dan*!!





*Dave* disse:


> Parabéns *dan* , já gastas-te um teclado só para escrever no fórum .



 

16,2ºC e o céu quase sem nuvens.


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2008 às 23:46)

Parabéns Dan!
4000 é um número de gigantes! Foste o primeiro a chegar a tal patamar!

Bem, por aqui a noite segue tranquila.
Céu limpo, vento fraco de NE e 17,4ºC.


*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin:14,9ºC
Tmáx: 25,3ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2008 às 23:48)

Sigo com 18,6ºC, 70%HR, 1022hpa, 0,0km/h...

zzzzz


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Out 2008 às 23:52)

Boa noite. 

Aqui pela Lagoa e seu concelho o dia foi de céu muito nublado com neblinas e nevoeiros.

Tmin - 22,8ºC 
Tmax - 26,4ºC
A humidade variou entre os 80 e os 90%

Actual - 23,5ºC e 85% Hr


----------



## Gerofil (15 Out 2008 às 00:10)

*Estremoz (dados de Terça-feira): *

TEMPERATURA
Mínima = 12,8 ºC (07h57)
Máxima = 23,8 ºC (15h13).

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 16,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 9,4 ºC (dia 3); Temp. máxima= 26,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2008 às 00:14)

18,6ºC
68%HR
1022hpa
0,0km/h
Dew Point 13ºC

Ps: Está a dar um filme bom para qualquer meteolouco na RTP1


----------



## João Soares (15 Out 2008 às 00:20)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *13,8ºC*
Hum: *85%*
Pressao: *1021hPa*

Amanha, vai haver nevoeiro


----------



## AnDré (15 Out 2008 às 00:59)




----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2008 às 07:18)

Bons Dias!

Por cá, noite mais fresca que a anterior, com uma temperatura mínima de *13,5ºC*, pelas 6:24

Neste momento tenho 14,0ºC
Humidade a 95%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,4ºC


O céu está totalmente limpo, e a Lua brilha...


----------



## vitamos (15 Out 2008 às 09:12)

Bom dia!

Hoje nevoeiro intenso! Tive uma mínima alta registada ás 2h da manhã... a partir daí sempre a subir

*Tmin 16,1ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Out 2008 às 09:30)

Bom DIA

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 13.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 15.7ºC e ainda está algum nevoeiro


----------



## Rog (15 Out 2008 às 09:30)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 16,8ºC
94%HR
1023hpa
ceu nublado

min 14,5ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (15 Out 2008 às 10:54)

Bons dias.
Em Faro 23ºC, 70%RH e pressão 1023Hpa.
Céu limpo 
Até logo.


----------



## Perfect Storm (15 Out 2008 às 11:12)

Bom dia!
Por aqui muito frio e nevoeiro intenso. Visibilidade 10 metros.


----------



## João Soares (15 Out 2008 às 12:14)

Bom dia!!

Acordei com nevoeiro, e ele ainda ca persiste

Temp: *19,6ºC*
Hum: *82%*
Pressao: *1023hPa*

A minima desceu até aos *12,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2008 às 12:21)

Neste momento estou com 22,2ºC, após uma descida rápida dos *22,9ºC*, temperatura máxima do dia, até ao momento

Humidade a 52%
Pressão a *1025 hPa*
Vento a 13,3 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,4ºC

O céu encontra-se totalmente limpo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2008 às 12:29)

Boas tardes ora finalmente temos ADSL porque ontem há noite fiquei pendurado o dia por aqui acordou cheio de sol e mantem-se, a noite nem foi fria até tive calor durante a noite.
A temparatura vai subindo actual 23.9ºc o vento é fraco a pressão está alta 1022hpa.


----------



## fsl (15 Out 2008 às 12:45)

AnDré disse:


>



Congratulo-me com a recuperaçao deste projecto. Considero-o muito util. Desde já me disponibilizo para colaborar no que for preciso e estiver dentro das minhas possibilidades.
FSL


----------



## João Soares (15 Out 2008 às 12:55)

A temp*E*ratura tem vindo a descer

Temp: 19,2ºC
Hum: 80%
Pressao: 1023hPa
O nevoeiro ainda persiste


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2008 às 14:14)

Boas... dá impressão que o pessoal apanhou bom tempo e fugiram para a praia isto parece uma casa abandonada será.
Por aqui tambem faz bom tempo com o sol bastante quentecéu limpinho o vento é fraco temp:actual25.7ºc.
Até logo


----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2008 às 14:17)

Por cá, tenho agora 23,5ºC... e a máxima até ao momento foi de *23,9ºC*

Humidade a 54%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,7ºC


O céu continua limpo e há alguma "poeira" no ar...


----------



## jpmartins (15 Out 2008 às 14:17)

Bom dia
Céu limpo, um dia que mais parece Primaveril, mas o Outono também é feito de dias assim.
Temp. actual 20.2ºC
Tmin. 12.7ºC


----------



## Hazores (15 Out 2008 às 14:17)

boa tarde

comdições actuais em Angra Heroismo


24 ºC| 14.98 Km/h| 229 º(SW)|  


temperatura minima de hoje: 19.8
Humidade média: 93


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2008 às 14:22)

Por cá neste momento estou com 23.1ºC  vou pra escola totalmente há Verão, e o pessoal vai todo encasacado  sem qualquer tipo de motivo.

Ai ai este arrefecimento que baralha os climas todos


----------



## F_R (15 Out 2008 às 14:45)

Boas pessoal

Por Abrantes sigo com céu practicamente limpo e 23.1ºC

A minima foi de 11.7ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2008 às 15:49)

Por Grandola estão neste momento 25.1°C...A minima em Setubal foi de 14,9°C...


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2008 às 16:01)

hoje esteve e esta um dia de verao a minima aqui nos olivais foi de 16.6Cº e a maxima de 26.2Cº agora estao 25.9Cº
em sines tambem as temperaturas teem estado elevadas e hoje a max foi de 22.7Cº lá a max tem estado sempre acima de 19Cº desde maio e a minima tambem tem estado dentro da media ( talvez um pouco abaixo..)
é animadora a previsao do IM para 6ª e sabado


----------



## Rog (15 Out 2008 às 16:13)

Por aqui 20ºC
ceu pouco nublado
86%HR
1023hpa

min 14,5ºC
max 20,8ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2008 às 18:12)

Mais um dia quente por aqui, mas hoje com uma mínima mais baixa que nos dias anteriores. 

Extremos de hoje: 9,0ºC / 22,2ºC

Por agora 20,9ºC e o céu com poucas nuvens.


----------



## vitamos (15 Out 2008 às 18:16)

Fim de dia por aqui com céu limpo e alguma neblina!


----------



## *Dave* (15 Out 2008 às 18:20)

Ora por cá tenho aquilo que se chama de "Verão de S. Martinho", com um temperatura máxima de *28,7ºC* .

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *14,6ºC*
HR: *43%*
P: *1020,5mb/hPa
*
Base das nuvens: aprox. *2031m*

Pelo que mostra o _GFS Europe_, vamos estar sujeitos a uma depressão atmosférica (segundo o_ freemeteo_, deverei descer até aos 1013mb/hPa) lá para Sábado/Domingo.


----------



## squidward (15 Out 2008 às 19:04)

(15-10-2008)

T.max:  29.6ºC
T.min:  13.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (15 Out 2008 às 19:11)

A máxima nao foi além dos *20,2ºC*

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *16,8ºC*
Hum: *83%*
Pressao: *1024hPa*


----------



## F_R (15 Out 2008 às 19:16)

Depois de um dia bem quente
A noite chega com céu limpo e 22.8ºC

A máxima foi de 27.7ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2008 às 19:18)

Por Grandola a maxima foi de 25,2°C.agora ronda os 22°C uma bela noite pelo menos o inicio!


----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2008 às 19:19)

Uma temperatura máxima altinha, a de hoje, com *24,5ºC*

Neste momento tenho 17,6ºC
Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,6ºC



O nosso amigo Daniel, anda pelo Alentejo...

Ele teve uma temperatura máxima de 28,0ºC enquanto estava no Alandroal
Já em Évora, ás 17:11, estavam 26,5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Out 2008 às 19:35)

*Estremoz (dados de Hoje):* 

TEMPERATURA
Mínima = 14,8 ºC (05h27)
Máxima = 25,7 ºC (15h09).

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 16,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 9,4 ºC (dia 3); Temp. máxima= 26,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2008 às 19:46)

Boas...hoje por aqui levei com algumo sol era bastante quente,o céu esteve pintado com algumas nuvens devido ao aquecimento diurno mas neste momento já recolheramo vento hoje já vai soprando de W/NW, a temparatura de hoje dei nas vistas máxima 26.8ºc.
A pressão vai descendo 1020hpa 60%hr.a temp:actual 21.5ºc.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Out 2008 às 19:53)

Boa Noite 

por aqui céu limpo e vento nulo

estão 22.0ºC

duas fotos tiradas a pouco mais de meia hora [ céu a Este ]

desculpem a qualidade..lol


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2008 às 20:28)

Boa noite

Hoje esteve um dia de verão aqui por Bragança 

Minima: 10.6ºC


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2008 às 20:30)

boas agora estao 19.7Cº aqui nos olivais.


----------



## *Dave* (15 Out 2008 às 20:57)

Por aqui vai refrescando, mas devagar...

T: *19,9ºC*
HR: *60%*
P: *1020,1mb/hPa*


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2008 às 21:10)

e agora 19.3Cº( em casa tenho 24.3 ).
ceu totalmente limpo pelo q a Tmin hoje deverá baixar dos 15Cº coisa q nao tinha há uma semana....
a max hoje foi de 26.2Cº e a min na noite passada foi de 16.6Cº lisboa tem cá um clima.....até faz confusão ouvir o dan a dizer q teve uma noite de verão com 13Cºportugal tem climas muito interessantes.
boas a todos


----------



## Teles (15 Out 2008 às 21:27)

Viva! Por aqui uma temperatura de 17.2 graus  sem vento céu praticamente limpo excptuando uma nuvem a correr sobre a serra dos Candeeiros como se fosse uma serpente


----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2008 às 21:37)

Neste momento tenho *16,0ºC* de temperatura... esta vai descendo lentamente á medida que os fractus aumentam em número

Humidade a 95%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,1ºC


----------



## belem (15 Out 2008 às 21:40)

BARROS disse:


> Calor tá é aqui.Agora(15:11) faz *33,3°* em São Paulo, umidade de 23%. Mas em Cuiabá, no centro-oeste é que tá o inferno:* 40,4°*
> Deve continuar assim até quinta, quando devem chegar de volta as chuvas que já nos deram abençoados 87mm neste começo de mês.



Aqui também em certos locais excedeu os 30ºc.
Aproveite e actualize o tópico dedicado a S. Paulo.

Cumps


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2008 às 21:41)

Cá pela zona ainda só vamos nos 19.0ºc com vento fraco de W.


----------



## DRC (15 Out 2008 às 21:48)

Mais um dia de céu limpo
ou pouco nublado, com
temperaturas muito amenas.
Agora estão cerca de 19ºC 
e o céu continua limpo.


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2008 às 21:53)

belem disse:


> Aqui também em certos locais excedeu os 30ºc.
> Aproveite e actualize o tópico dedicado a S. Paulo.
> 
> Cumps


as minimas estao tb bastante agradaveis e estamos perto no inicio da estaçao fria quando a Tmed mensal baixa dos 15Cº( nov ate finais de março)....


----------



## *Dave* (15 Out 2008 às 21:57)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *28,7ºC*
Tmín: *14,1ºC*

HRmáx: 85%
HRmín: 37%


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2008 às 21:57)

só uma pergunta a T nunca pode baixar tanto q fique abaixo do ponto de condensação porquê?


----------



## Hazores (15 Out 2008 às 22:04)

dados actuais de Angra 

Baía de Angra  

22.5 ºC| 6.34 Km/h| 273 º(W)|


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2008 às 22:11)

stormy disse:


> só uma pergunta a T nunca pode baixar tanto q fique abaixo do ponto de condensação porquê?



Se a temperatura do ponto de condensação ou ponto de orvalho é a mesma que a temperatura do ar então a humidade relativa do ar é de 100% e não pode haver um valor de humidade relativa superior a 100%


----------



## Lightning (15 Out 2008 às 22:14)

O que eu queria mesmo era umas trovoadas assim ao final da tarde....

Daquelas secas e "GROSSAS"  Isso sim é que era muito 
Bons tempos já lá vão... Dias 11 a 27 de setembro de 2007... 

Eu por aqui não tenho dados, não tenho estação , desculpem


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2008 às 22:21)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> O que eu queria mesmo era umas trovoadas assim ao final da tarde....
> 
> Daquelas secas e "GROSSAS"  Isso sim é que era muito
> Bons tempos já lá vão... Dias 11 a 27 de setembro de 2007...
> ...



talvez tenhas chuva,por vezes moderada, na 6ª e sabado talvez um trovaozito
boas agora estou com 18.5Cº
no FDS nao vai dar p eu postar....vou p arruda e nao gosto de andar com  o portatil de um lado p outro nao vale a pena sendo tao pouco tempo.


----------



## Lightning (15 Out 2008 às 22:23)

stormy disse:


> talvez tenhas chuva,por vezes moderada, na 6ª e sabado talvez um trovaozito
> boas agora estou com 18.5Cº
> no FDS nao vai dar p eu postar....vou p arruda e nao gosto de andar com  o portatil de um lado p outro nao vale a pena sendo tao pouco tempo.



Stormy, eu já tinha visto quer no site do IM quer no Freemeteo. No ultimo site, prevêem 5 milímetros de chuva para aqui  nd de especial mas pronto. Sabes-me explicar o que é que se vai passar para o tempo no fim de semana ficar assim? É alguma depressão frontal?


----------



## *Dave* (15 Out 2008 às 22:42)

Por aqui sigo com:

T: *18,0ºC*
HR: *69%*
P: *1019,7mb/hPa*


A última _run_ do GFS Europe para o dia 18 aparece com um aumento na precipitação  . Vamos ver se a depressão chega forte (o _freemeteo _ mantém o valor de 1013,1mb/hPa para o mínimo da depressão para estes lados...)


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2008 às 22:45)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Stormy, eu já tinha visto quer no site do IM quer no Freemeteo. No ultimo site, prevêem 5 milímetros de chuva para aqui  nd de especial mas pronto. Sabes-me explicar o que é que se vai passar para o tempo no fim de semana ficar assim? É alguma depressão frontal?



é um cavamento/vale que resultará numa gota de ar frio com expressao á superficie gota essa que rapidamente se degenerará.
á superficie uma area de baixa pressao formar-se-á e originará precipitaçao na sexta e sabado por vezes moderada.
depois disso o ar frio manter-se-á em altitude e isto tudo vai dar num pantano barometrico q poderá originar mais aguaceiros fracos dispersos  ate ao inicio da prox semana.
depois é nortada( segundo esta saida do ecm ..é q ainda falta....ha mta incerteza)
no fundo nao é bem uma depressao frontal apesar de apresentar uma linha de instabilidade q nos atingira 6ª a tarde/ noite q pode ser considerada como frente fria pois introduzirá ar um pouco mais fresco mas nada de especial.


----------



## Lightning (15 Out 2008 às 22:52)

stormy disse:


> é um cavamento/vale que resultará numa gota de ar frio com expressao á superficie gota essa que rapidamente se degenerará.
> á superficie uma area de baixa pressao formar-se-á e originará precipitaçao na sexta e sabado por vezes moderada.
> depois disso o ar frio manter-se-á em altitude e isto tudo vai dar num pantano barometrico q poderá originar mais aguaceiros fracos dispersos  ate ao inicio da prox semana.
> depois é nortada( segundo esta saida do ecm ..é q ainda falta....ha mta incerteza)
> no fundo nao é bem uma depressao frontal apesar de apresentar uma linha de instabilidade q nos atingira 6ª a tarde/ noite q pode ser considerada como frente fria pois introduzirá ar um pouco mais fresco mas nada de especial.



Bgd pela explicação detalhada, Stormy.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2008 às 22:53)

Por cá mínima de 14.5ºC e máxima de 23.6ºC agora estou com 16.3ºC.

O Daniel Vilão relatava ás 22h47 estarem 15.0ºC em Sines.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Out 2008 às 22:54)

Boa Noite

A Máxima de hoje por aqui foi de 25.3ºC
Neste momento estão 18.3ºC e céu limpo.


T.Minima de Hoje: 13.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2008 às 22:54)

Neste momento tenho *15,6ºC*, o céu já está a encobrir e já há algum nevoeiro ao longe...

*Extremos de Hoje:*






Por Coimbra, o nosso amigo Vitamos relata uma temperatura máxima de *22,8ºC*
Ás 20:26, lá, estavam 17,9ºC de temperatura e 1022 hPa de pressão
Céu limpo, e alguma Neblina...



E deixo mais um Timelapse, desta vez, da Lua... No fim é possível observar os Fractus a aparecerem subitamente​

(Isto agora é todos os dias...)


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2008 às 23:10)

Excelente Timelapse. O de ontem também estava muito bom 


Céu limpo e 15,5ºC. Um pouco mais quente e parecia uma noite de Agosto


----------



## F_R (15 Out 2008 às 23:35)

Boas pessoal

Por cá noite agradável. Céu limpo e 16.1ºC

Em Tirana estão 8ºC mas de certeza que estão muito mais contentes que nós

Hasta


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2008 às 23:39)

Excelente time-lapse Gil.

Aqui tá um briol  por causa da nortada, estou com 16.0ºC e com nevoeiro a querer instalar-se.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2008 às 23:49)

Boas para a despedida ficamos pelos 17.3ºc e vento fraco de W 

Temparaturas de hoje 14.8/26.8ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## ct5iul (16 Out 2008 às 00:10)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 15-10-2008

Boa Noite 

O sol nasce às: 7:45
O sol põe-se às: 19:00
Nascer da Lua: 19:42
Pôr da Lua: 09:45
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 98%
Temp: 16.9ºC/ GMT+1 23:45
Temp Min: 13.8ºC/ GMT+1 07:42
Temp Max: 25.6ºC /GMT+1 14:38
Temp Max ao sol: 27.9ºC /GMT+1 14:58
Pressão:1023.8Hpa /GMT+1 23:45
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h - GMT+1 23:45
Direção do Vento: S - GMT+1 09:43
Rajada max: 17,6 KM/h - GMT+1 16:48
Escala de Beaufort :0 NULO
Temperatura do vento: 16.9ºC - GMT+1 23:45
Humidade Relativa: 75 % - GMT+1 23:45
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - GMT+1 23:45
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: -0.0mm
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu Limpo por vezes Nublado
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 24ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 16ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado

Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2008 às 01:47)

Boa noite

O céu está limpo e a temperatura actual é 14.7ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2008 às 02:05)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
Temperatura nos 16,8ºC.

*Extremos do dia 15 de Outubro:*
Tmin: 14,7ºC
Tmáx: 26,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2008 às 02:06)

*Precipitação:*
0,3mm Melgaço (Minho)


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2008 às 02:12)

Boas noites pessoal, por aqui noite um pouco fria com Céu Limpo, vento fraco e a temperatura a rondar os 17ºC!


----------



## Teles (16 Out 2008 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Por aqui céu muito nebulado a começar a chover tipo chuva molha todos e temperatura 20 graus


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Out 2008 às 09:03)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por cá foi de 13.2ºC.
Neste Momento estão 15.0ºC e está muito nevoeiro


----------



## vitamos (16 Out 2008 às 09:23)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto esta manhã, por enquanto ainda sem chuva. A temperatura mínima foi atingida à meia noite e a partir daí foi sempre a subir.

*Tmin 17,2ºC
*


----------



## mocha (16 Out 2008 às 09:38)

bom dia a todos por aqui de repente ficou uma escuridão 
venha ela


----------



## raposo_744 (16 Out 2008 às 10:17)

Por aqui aquilo que parecia já não é.O céu está a ficar azul e a temperatura está nos 18º


----------



## João Soares (16 Out 2008 às 10:44)

A minima não foi além dos *16,5ºC*

Chuviscos e vento fraco
Temp: *20.4ºC*
Hum: *83%*
Pressao: *1024hPa*


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2008 às 11:04)

Bom dia

16,0ºC e o céu nublado, mas ainda com algumas abertas.

Mínima de 12,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2008 às 12:29)

Boas tardes por aqui por enquanto ainda vamos com um rico dia de sol,com o céu totalmente azul,o vento vai soprando fraco.
A temparatura vai subindo com ela nos 23.8ºc.


----------



## ct5iul (16 Out 2008 às 12:59)

BOM DIA 

Temp actual 21.2ºC/ GMT+1 12:37
Temp ao sol: 23.1ºC/ GMT+1 12:37
Pressão: 1024.1Hpa GMT+1 12:37
Intensidade do Vento:3.4 km/h GMT+1 12:37
Escala de Beaufort :1 ARAGEM
Direção do Vento: N/NW GMT+1 12:37
Temperatura do vento: 20.9ºC GMT+1 12:37
Humidade Relativa: 67 % GMT+ 12:37
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm GMT+1 12:37
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado GMT+1 12:37
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento o céu encontra-se um pouco nublado


----------



## camrov8 (16 Out 2008 às 13:04)

omar pode atingir os Açores como Ts


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2008 às 14:29)

Boas...por aqui já começou a chegar algumas nuvens médias e altas vindas de W,a temparatura vai subindo 25.3ºc e vento fraco de W/NW.

Até logo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Out 2008 às 14:32)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui estão 24.7ºC e algumas nuvens


----------



## vitamos (16 Out 2008 às 15:17)

No início do dia o céu estava encoberto... agora encoberto está! Tirando uns bons minutos por volta do meio dia em que o sol espreitou, este tem sido um dia cinzentão e húmido! Húmido... mas sem chuva...


----------



## F_R (16 Out 2008 às 15:24)

Boas pessoal 

Por cá algumas nuvens e 24.5ºC

A minima foi de 14.6ºC


----------



## Teles (16 Out 2008 às 15:32)

Boas! Segundo o OPEFS  o furacão omar realmente  toma a rota em direcção aos Açores ;Quanto a sua velocidade è no momento de 185 Km  quanto a sua evolução de momento desconheço.


----------



## jpmartins (16 Out 2008 às 16:04)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui o céu também tem estado muito nublado ao logo do dia, já rendeu um chuvisco que quase nada molhou.

Tmin.14.7ºC


----------



## squidward (16 Out 2008 às 16:09)

Hoje a mínima atingiu os 15.5ºC


----------



## ct5iul (16 Out 2008 às 16:38)

BOA TARDE

Temp actual 22.4ºC/ GMT+1 16:35
Temp ao sol: 23.6ºC/ GMT+1 16:35
Pressão: 1022.3Hpa GMT+1 16:35
Intensidade do Vento: 8.7 km/h GMT+1 16:35
Escala de Beaufort :2 Brisa ligeira vento fraco
Direção do Vento: NW GMT+1 16:35
Temperatura do vento: 21.3ºC GMT+1 16:35
Humidade Relativa: 62 % GMT+ 16:35
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm GMT+1 16:35
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Fraco GMT+1 16:35
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste Momento o ceu esta limpo


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2008 às 16:43)

Boa Tarde!


Por cá, Noite de Nevoeiro e Manhã sem Internet
A tarde está a ser marcada por céu muito nublado por Cumulus, pouco definidos... a Serra é o local de maior concentração... e, embora estes não "toquem" no topo desta, não devem estar muito longe de tocar... (600m a 650m)

A Temperatura está nos 20,6ºC e a Humidade está alta, nos 73%

Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,6ºC


Última Imagem de Satélite:


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2008 às 17:51)

As Nuvens taparam o Sol... núvens que já causam nevoeiro na Serra, a partir de cerca de 300m de Altitude...

A Temperatura está a descer rápidamente, estando nos *18,9ºC*, agora!

Humidade nos 87%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
vento a 13,0 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Out 2008 às 18:04)

Boa tarde

Por aqui a Máxima de hoje foi de 25.3ºC( curiosamente igual a de ontém).
Neste momento estão 23.0ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas


T.Minima de Hoje: 13.2ºC


----------



## DRC (16 Out 2008 às 18:16)

Muito Boa Tarde!
Dia marcado pela presença de
algumas nuvens, sendo de
salientar que por voltas 08h00
o céu estava muito escuro e por
alguns minutos pensei que viesse
alguma coisa, mas não.

Temp. Actual: 22ºC
Humidade Actual: 71%
Vento Actual: Fraco (8 km/hora)
Pressão Actual: 1022.0 mb
Estado do Tempo Actual: Céu nublado


----------



## squidward (16 Out 2008 às 18:52)

(16-10-2008)

T.max:  25.3ºC
T.min:  15.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (16 Out 2008 às 18:56)

Tarde marcada por chuva fraca e um nevoeiro cerrado

Temp: *18,3ºC*
Hum: *84%*
Pressao: *1021hPa*

A maxima foi alta por causa da radiaçao difusa, *24,4ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Out 2008 às 19:08)

Boas... Em São Martinho do Porto, onde me encontro, de momento, está à beira de chover, estão 19º.4, e muita humidade...


----------



## *Dave* (16 Out 2008 às 19:25)

Por aqui a humidade sobe rapidamente ao contrário da temperatura, que assim que se pôs o Sol caiu cerca de 2,5ºC.

Neste momento:
T: *20,0ºC*
HR: *60%*
P: *1018,0mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *1204m* (nuvens de altura baixa)


----------



## camrov8 (16 Out 2008 às 19:34)

pelas imagens de satelite espera-se que venha alguma chuva cá por cima


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2008 às 19:39)

Por cá, neste momento tenho *17,9ºC*, e o céu está totalmente encoberto

Humidade nos 97%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 17,4ºC


Cá está mais um Timelapse... com o avanço das núvens...​

Se se prestar atenção, é possível observar a alatura das núvens a Diminuir...


----------



## camrov8 (16 Out 2008 às 19:39)

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at5+shtml/145247.shtml?tswind120#contents


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2008 às 19:51)

camrov8 disse:


> pelas imagens de satelite espera-se que venha alguma chuva cá por cima



Mas pelo radar ainda nada se aproxima


----------



## Hazores (16 Out 2008 às 20:00)

boas tardes

parace que vamos ter uma chuvazinha (nos Açores) e também fogo de artificio natural segundo freemeteo


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2008 às 20:25)

Boas
Por Grandola está uma noite agradavel 19°C...a minima foi de 13,7°C e a maxima de 23°C...


----------



## João Soares (16 Out 2008 às 20:39)

Continua a chuva fraca
E o nevoeiro tambem

Temp: *17,7ºC*
Hum: *86%*
Pressao: *1021hPa*


----------



## rijo (16 Out 2008 às 20:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por cá mínima de 14.5ºC e máxima de 23.6ºC agora estou com 16.3ºC.
> 
> O Daniel Vilão relatava ás 22h47 estarem 15.0ºC em Sines.



Às 20H00, quando cheguei a Queluz, caíram uns pingos (daqueles que não molham).


----------



## Hazores (16 Out 2008 às 20:53)

esta imagem foi captada à pouco (mas não é minha)








parece que se está a formar alguma coisa para amanhã


----------



## rijo (16 Out 2008 às 20:58)

*As últimas 24 horas:*


----------



## *Dave* (16 Out 2008 às 21:10)

A humidade relativa continua a subir bem!

T: *18,4ºC*
HR: *66%*
P: *1018,1mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *970m* (nuvens baixas)


----------



## Lightning (16 Out 2008 às 21:16)

Aqui: Céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas, também. Vento: (não tenho instrumentos, mas consigo fazer uma estimativa) entre o muito fraco - 10 km/h e o nulo.

Acompanho o tempo ao som de "The Box"


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2008 às 21:35)

Eram cerca das 20:15, caía um chuvisco, leve e contínuo... a olho... devem ter caído entre 0,07mm e 0,1mm

A Temperatura subiu e estagnou nos 18,0ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km(h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 17,7ºC

Algum nevoeiro...


_*Extremos de Hoje:*_





Por Terras de Coimbra, o nosso Amigo Vitamos relata uma Temperatura máxima de *23,8ºC*
Ás 19:51, também chovia fraco por lá...  (Chuva Molha Aqueles Que Não Estão Em Casa). Lá, estavam 20,7ºC de Temperatura e 1021 hPa de Pressão


----------



## ct5iul (16 Out 2008 às 21:43)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 15-10-2008

Boa Noite

O sol nasce às: 7:47
O sol põe-se às: 18:58
Nascer da Lua: 19:42
Pôr da Lua: 09:46
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 94%
Temp: 18.9ºC/ GMT+1 21:35
Temp Min: 14.2ºC/ GMT+1 06:20
Temp Max: 23.7ºC /GMT+1 12:56
Temp Max ao sol: 27.7ºC /GMT+1 13:11
Pressão:1021.0Hpa /GMT+1 21:35
Intensidade do Vento: 0.7 km/h - GMT+1 21:35
Direção do Vento: W/NW - GMT+1 21:35
Rajada max: 13,6 KM/h - GMT+1 13:28
Escala de Beaufort : 0 Calmo
Temperatura do vento: 18.8ºC - GMT+1 21:35
Humidade Relativa: 83 % - GMT+1 21:35
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - GMT+1 21:35
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: - 0.0mm
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu nublado por vezes muito nublado, Nevoeiro,chuva moderada,descida da Temperatura Maxima
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 21ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 16ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Fraco

Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## henriquesillva (16 Out 2008 às 21:52)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.....................................16.6º
T máx....................................18.7º

H min.....................................71%
H máx....................................94%

Pressão actual.........................1021 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (16 Out 2008 às 21:52)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: erro
Tmín: *13,6ºC*

HRmáx: 78%
HRmín: 36%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Out 2008 às 21:55)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *14,5 ºC*
Tx: *23,7 ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Out 2008 às 21:56)

Noite de céu limpo, com uma agradável temperatura de *18,4 ºC*.
É o desespero enquanto a Davis não vai para reparação.


----------



## Lightning (16 Out 2008 às 21:57)

*Dave* disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> Tmáx: erro



Erro?


----------



## *Dave* (16 Out 2008 às 22:02)

A temperatura vai baixando bem ...

T:* 17,8ºC*
HR: *68%*
P: *1018,1mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *897m*


----------



## *Dave* (16 Out 2008 às 22:03)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Erro?



A minha mãe andou a mexer no sensor ...


----------



## Lightning (16 Out 2008 às 22:05)

*Dave* disse:


> A minha mãe andou a mexer no sensor ...



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Out 2008 às 22:29)

Entrou nebulosidade e a temperatura subiu até aos *18,9 ºC*.
Agora estabilizou nos *18,8 ºC* já que o céu continua nublado.


----------



## *Dave* (16 Out 2008 às 22:33)

Neste momento:
T: *17,4ºC*
HR: *70%*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *827m*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2008 às 22:38)

Boas por aqui vamos com 17.2ºc céu limpo e o vento 10kmh de W.

Temparaturas de hoje 12.5/26ºc.

Até amanhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2008 às 22:39)

Por cá mínima de 15.4ºC e a máxima 21.1ºC agora estou com 18.4ºC  nojo pá, malditas nuvensss


----------



## Hazores (16 Out 2008 às 22:47)

boas 
eu hoje estou xato

mas é que está a chover aqui como quem se despede, ou seja torrencialmente, à 3 min, isto se auguenta assim durante nuito tempo, vai lá vai.


----------



## rijo (16 Out 2008 às 22:48)

A que horas é que chega ao continente?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Out 2008 às 22:51)

Boa noite a todos. Depois de um dia de ausencia, cá estou de volta.

Dia quente e humido com céu nublado com algumas abertas.

Tmin - 21,2ºC
Tmax - 27,2ºC

Actual - 23,8ºC


----------



## Teles (16 Out 2008 às 23:00)

Neste momento céu muito nebulado,vento fraco e temperatura de 18 graus


----------



## Hazores (16 Out 2008 às 23:09)

sou eu outra vez 

a chuva parou, foi chuva de pouca dura


----------



## Teles (16 Out 2008 às 23:31)

Agora mesmo começou uma chuva miudinha


----------



## Brunomc (16 Out 2008 às 23:33)

Boa Noite 

* Céu muito nublado
* Vento Fraco
* 18.0ºC 

- Sem Chuva


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2008 às 23:35)

*Estremoz (dados de Hoje):* 

TEMPERATURA
Mínima = 13,6 ºC (08h04)
Máxima = 23,2 ºC (16h03).

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 15,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 9,4 ºC (dia 3); Temp. máxima= 26,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2008 às 23:40)

Em Grandola estão agora 15,9°C


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2008 às 00:02)

Céu nublado e 15,2ºC.

Extremos do dia 16: 12,2ºC / 19,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2008 às 00:02)

Boa noite!

Por aqui céu encoberto por nuvens baixas.
Mas nada de chuva.
O vento está fraco de oeste.
A temperatura estagnada nos 18,8ºC.


*Extremos do dia 16:*
Tmin: 15,4ºC
Tmáx: 23,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2008 às 00:55)

*Precipitação:*
2,5mm  Trofa - Porto (vegastar)
2,0mm  Leça da Palmeira (MacFree)
1,5mm  Melgaço (Minho)
0,3mm  Abrantes (Meteoabrantes)


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2008 às 07:22)

Bons Dias!

Noite de céu Encoberto e Chuvisco, para além de algum Nevoeiro, por cá, e uma Temperatura Mínima alta, com *16,4ºC*

Neste momento tenho 16,5ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h 
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,2ºC


A Noite de Hoje






Últimas Imagens de Satélite:


----------



## vitamos (17 Out 2008 às 08:53)

Bom dia!

Hoje manhã de céu praticamente encoberto. Pressão em 1017hPa. Não chove e a temperatura entrou em estagnação completa desde a madrugada.

*Tmin 18,6ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Out 2008 às 09:09)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 18.1ºC.
Ne momento estão 19.2ºC e o céu está encoberto mas não há sinal de chuva.


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2008 às 09:25)

Bom dia

11,2ºC e nevoeiro.


10,3ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ct5iul (17 Out 2008 às 10:02)

BOM DIA 

Temp actual 18.6ºC/ GMT+1 09:55
Temp ao sol: 18.7ºC/ GMT+1 09:55
Pressão: 1019.5Hpa GMT+1 09:55
Intensidade do Vento:  4.6 km/h GMT+1 09:55
Escala de Beaufort :1 ARAGEM
Direção do Vento: W GMT+1 09:55
Temperatura do vento: 18.3ºC GMT+1 09:55
Humidade Relativa: 86 % GMT+ 09:55
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm GMT+1 09:55
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 FRACO GMT+1 09:55
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento o céu esta nublado por vezes fica muito nublado mas não chove


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2008 às 10:18)

Boas
A minima por Grandola foi de 15,9°C...agora estão 20,4°C e o céu esta muito nublado por nuvens muito escuras.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Out 2008 às 10:42)

Bom dia
O final do dia de ontem trouxe um chuvisco persistente, que ao fim de 3h (entre as +-/18h -21h), rendeu uns fabulosos 0.5mm
Tmin. 15.7ºC

Hoje céu mto nublado.


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2008 às 10:55)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, céu muito nublado, vento fraco de oeste.
Temperatura está nos 19,9ºC

Esta noite, por volta das 2h ainda caiu um borrifo fraco, mas nem chegou a molhar a estrada.
A temperatura mínima foi de 17,4ºC


----------



## Teles (17 Out 2008 às 12:19)

Bom dia a esta hora 12:18 temperatura de 22.6 graus , céu nebulado com boas abertas.


----------



## stormy (17 Out 2008 às 12:28)

este FDS vou c o meu pai ao algarve e penso q poderei apanhar algum aguaceiro ou,até, trovoada nem q seja fraca.
quanto á semana ainda esta tudo uncertain a partir de terça mas acho q vai entrar uma frente boazinha na terça e depois teremos fresco até  metade da semana ,a partir de 4ª uma ligeira subida da temperatura.
poderá formar-se uma cut-off na 5ª mas o mais certo é o vento forte de leste pelo menos nos 850hpa desde 3ª até 5ª.
 no entanto vale a pena ter esperança na tal cut-off


----------



## João Soares (17 Out 2008 às 12:35)

A minima desta noite foi de *14,1ºC*

Ceu pouco nublado, e vento fraco
Temp: *19,2ºC*
Hum: *79%*
Pressao: *1018hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2008 às 12:48)

Boas tardes ora por aqui começou o sol aparecer porque na zona onde eu moro tem havido neblinas e nevoeiro, o céu está nublado por nuvens baixas  a temparatura começou agora subir 19.5ºc 74%hr,o vento é fraco.


----------



## Rog (17 Out 2008 às 12:48)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu nublado por nuvens altas
20,5ºC
86%HR

min 15,5ºC


----------



## vitamos (17 Out 2008 às 12:50)

Por aqui o sol que andou envergonhado pela manhã, despontou agora vigoroso num céu que se encontra apesar de tudo nublado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Out 2008 às 13:11)

Boa Tarde 

Por aqui á nebulosidade está a diminuir e estão 24.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2008 às 13:18)

Por aqui muitos cirrus.
Mas o sol lá vai espreitando.
A temperatura está nos 22,4ºC.

Ao largo da costa ocidental, tem-se verificado um aumento da nebulosidade nas últimas horas:








Ainda o destaque para a quantidade de precipitação que caiu na Ilha do Pico entre as 9h e as 10h UTC: *17,5mm*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2008 às 14:15)

Manhã de céu Muito Mublado/Encoberto, por cá...

Neste momento tenho 19,8ºC, após já ter chegado aos *21,6ºC*, aquando de uma aberta...

Humidade a 67%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de ESE (112º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2008 às 14:20)

Boas... por aqui o céu já se abriu mais um bocado constituido por nuvens médias e altas.o vento continua fraco com a temp:actual 21.8ºc pressão 1015hpa.

Estamos quase de FS aleluia!

Até logo.


----------



## F_R (17 Out 2008 às 14:27)

Boas pessoal

por cá céu algo nublado e estão 23.6ºC

A minima foi de 16.4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (17 Out 2008 às 14:39)

Por aqui o céu está nublado com algumas abertas.

T: *23,5ºC*
HR: *54%*
P: *1016,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2008 às 14:48)

O céu está agora a encobrir, e a tempertaura está a descer

Neste momento tenho *19,2ºC*

Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 19,8 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,8ºC


----------



## ct5iul (17 Out 2008 às 14:51)

BOA TARDE 

Temp actual 22.6ºC/ GMT+1 14:45
Temp ao sol: 25.7ºC/ GMT+1 14:35
Pressão: 1016.8Hpa GMT+1 14:35
Intensidade do Vento: 7.6 km/h GMT+1 14:35
Escala de Beaufort :2 Brisa ligeira ar fraco
Direção do Vento: NW GMT+1 14:45
Temperatura do vento: 22.0ºC GMT+1 14:45
Humidade Relativa: 60 % GMT+ 14:45
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm GMT+1 14:45
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado GMT+1 14:45
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento o ceu esta nublado o sol bem tenta espreitar


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Out 2008 às 15:13)

Por cá, a noite foi de céu muito nublado, o que fez com que a mínima fosse alta.
A manhã foi de céu encoberto, mas sem chuva, e a mínima foi de *16,7 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Out 2008 às 15:18)

O céu está encoberto e a temperatura teima em não subir. 
Actualmente estão *22,6 ºC* e o vento sopra fraco, mas constante.


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2008 às 15:32)

Por aqui vai igualmente encobrindo.
A máxima foi de 23,4ºC.

Por agora 21,1ºC.


Bem, olhando para o radar... Esperemos que toda aquela precipitação não sejam ecos, ou que não se esfume à medida que se aproxima da costa.


----------



## CMPunk (17 Out 2008 às 16:05)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Boas Pessoal! 

Isto aqui tem andado muito parado não acham??

Bem acho que este Fim de Semana as coisas vão ser muito fracas e acho que não á motivos para preocupação.

Eu até espero que nao chova, agora que começou hoje a Feira de Sta. Iria não era muito agradável estragar os primeiros dias 

Acredito que poderá cair alguma chuva como o IM já referias mas acredito mais que seja no Centro e Norte do Pais.

Agora veremos como vai correr, mas como já disse deve ser coisa pouca porque como vejo no Satélite está tudo a descer para lados de África e o que apanha Portugal e vai apanhar é pouco, mas veremos.

Por Aqui em Faro o Céu está Muito Nublado, nada de chuva, nada de Trovoadas, Algum vento de Noroeste.

Veremos então como vai correr. 

E agora é só vicio na feria algarvio1980 !! 

Cumps


----------



## CMPunk (17 Out 2008 às 16:13)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, olhando para o radar... Esperemos que toda aquela precipitação não sejam ecos, ou que não se esfume à medida que se aproxima da costa.



Boas 

Essa macha que vem por ai acho que vai dar muito pouco, vai se deslocado para Noroeste.

Este Fim de Semana não espero grande coisa em relação a chuva.

Por Faro a Temperatura vai em 20.9º.
A presao está a descer, está neste momento a 1015.4 Milibares.
O vento agora mudou de Noroeste para Norte e Sopra a moderado a 24.1 Km/H.

Cumps


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2008 às 16:20)

O céu está totalmente Encoberto e a temperatura continua a descer

Neste momento tenho *18,5ºC*

Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,1ºC


----------



## stormy (17 Out 2008 às 16:51)

por agora ceu encoberto e temperatura agradavel nos 21.7Cº
este será o meu ultimo post em 65h


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2008 às 16:53)

Boas
De volta a Setubal 

Por aqui o céu está coberto e a ficar algo escuro a vir do lado do mar será que aquela linha de chuva que aparece no radar tem importancia?? O modelo não indica nada de chuva nesta ultima run para as proximas horas!! blink

A máxima foi de 24,3ºC em Setubal e a Mínima de 15,9ºC em Grândola...

Agora sigo com 22,4ºC, 58%HR, 1017hpa e vento a 0,0km/h o céu está coberto...


----------



## BARROS (17 Out 2008 às 16:54)

Por cá no Brasil, tivemos ontem um 'calorzinho' de *42°* em algumas localidades do Centro-Oeste. São Paulo teve *32,8°* ontem, e* 34,5°*(recorde do ano) na quarta. O estranho é que no Rio não esquentou tanto, as máximas ficaram em 34 tbm, quando o normal seia bater nos 40. Hoje tá nublado, com previsão de temporal pra tarde.


----------



## Lightning (17 Out 2008 às 16:58)

Por aqui: Céu completamente nublado, metade escuro  metade mais esbranquiçado, vento moderado (estimativa: 20, 25 km/h). O céu por aqui está cheio de contrastes


----------



## DRC (17 Out 2008 às 17:18)

Dia marcado, até agora,
pelo Sol que brilhou durante
a manhã e o céu encoberto durante
a tarde. Nada de chuva ou trovoada.

Temperatura Actual: 22ºC

Site da Estação Meteorológica Amadora da Póvoa de Stª Iria
BREVEMENTE
http://meteopovoa.no.sapo.pt/


----------



## Brunomc (17 Out 2008 às 17:42)

Boa Tarde 

* Céu encoberto
* Vento Fraco
* 22.0ºC

- sem chuva 


> aproxima-se alguma chuva fraca vinda de W


----------



## jpmartins (17 Out 2008 às 17:58)

Tarde de céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva.
Bom fim-de-semana


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Out 2008 às 18:02)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a Máxima de Hoje foi de 24.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 22.4ºC e o céu está totalmente encoberto por nuvens altas


T.Minima de Hoje. 18.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2008 às 18:29)

O céu continua Encoberto, e agora caem até uns pingos grossinhos

A Temperatura continua a descer... estando nos *17,4ºC*

Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de O (272º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Out 2008 às 18:38)

Por cá nada tudo na mesma, os nossos vizinhos espanhóis é que já tiveram outra vez festa


----------



## DRC (17 Out 2008 às 18:49)

Começam agora a cair algumas
pingas na Póvoa Stª Iria.
O Céu está encoberto e
muito escuro.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2008 às 19:26)

Agora a Chuva já cai com mais Intensidade, e a prova disso é que já há pessoas com Guarda-Chuva!

Temperatura nos *17,0ºC*
Humidade a 91%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Out 2008 às 19:38)

Em São Martinho do Porto, começou a chover perto das 18h30, e agora estamos em regime de aguaceiros fracos... Estão18.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2008 às 20:16)

Boas por aqui está muito nublado mas semo vento vai soprando de W moderado a temparatura vai nos 18.4ºc.

Por aqui já estamos de FS


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2008 às 20:25)

Boas, por aqui, dia com céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento moderado de Oeste.

Máxima: 23.3ºC
mínima: 16.3ºC
actual: 19.6ºC


----------



## Brunomc (17 Out 2008 às 20:26)

é impressão minha ou temos trovoadas no mar..alguém confirma??

a Oeste do Porto e até mesmo algumas pequenas células a W de Lisboa 

acho que já houve umas descargas a NW 



aqui está uma  
















por aqui ainda não pinga..


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2008 às 20:30)

Boas noites..por aqui vai chuviscando ja há quase 20 minutos..vento fraco variável e a temperatura ronda os 19ºC .


----------



## Lightning (17 Out 2008 às 20:33)

Brunomc disse:


> é impressão minha ou temos trovoadas no mar..alguém confirma??
> 
> a Oeste do Porto e até mesmo algumas pequenas células a W de Lisboa
> 
> ...



Pelo menos no mar, confirma-se.

Quem me dera estar debaixo daquele pontinho vermelho...


----------



## Brunomc (17 Out 2008 às 20:38)

> Quem me dera estar debaixo daquele pontinho vermelho...



isso sei eu...


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2008 às 20:38)

Brunomc disse:


> (...)aqui está uma  (...)



Pois é... tem tido um bom desenvolvimento nos ultimos _tempos_







O Detector de Trovoadas do IM nada acusa, mas o do AEMET, já acusa uma descarga no local, e outras três descargas mais a Noroeste...







Por cá, neste momento tenho *16,7ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (17 Out 2008 às 20:42)

> Pois é... tem tido um bom desenvolvimento nos ultimos tempos




Gilmet se reparares no satélite também a células muito pequenas a Oeste de Lisboa e Setubal  mas algumas aparecem e depois esfumam-se logo...

por enquanto a linha de instabilidade ainda tá no mar..ver se ela vem mais pra Este


----------



## *Dave* (17 Out 2008 às 20:49)

Por aqui não chove e o céu até tem muitas abertas ...

Neste momento:
T: *18,5ºC*
HR: *58%*
P: *1015,1mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *1269m* (nuvens de altura baixa)


----------



## *Dave* (17 Out 2008 às 21:09)

Uma vez mais grande parte do terreno espanhol está sob alerta, pelo o _Tiempo Severo_.


----------



## Redfish (17 Out 2008 às 21:13)

Ceu encoberto com pq pingos dispersos
Temperatura 21º


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2008 às 21:19)

Aqui ainda nem uma pinga para amostra...vamos ver com o deslocamento da baixa pressão para sul o que acontece... 18,9ºC, 79%HR. 1018hpa


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2008 às 21:24)

Céu com algumas nuvens e 14,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 10,3ºC / 20,0ºC


----------



## squidward (17 Out 2008 às 21:28)

por aqui a estrada já está molhada


----------



## Lightning (17 Out 2008 às 21:33)

miguel disse:


> Aqui ainda nem uma pinga para amostra...vamos ver com o deslocamento da baixa pressão para sul o que acontece... 18,9ºC, 79%HR. 1018hpa



"para o sul" como assim? Aqui para Corroios e isso, e depois para Setúbal? O deslocamento é de Norte para Sul, é isso que queres dizer? 

-------------


P.S.: Vejam o tópico do furacão Omar :assobio:


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2008 às 21:39)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> "para o sul" como assim? Aqui para Corroios e isso, e depois para Setúbal? O deslocamento é de Norte para Sul, é isso que queres dizer?
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...



Sim o deslocamento do centro da depressão que está a norte neste momento...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Out 2008 às 21:41)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu nublado com abertas pela tarde. Alguns aguaceiros fracos pela manhã.

Tmin - 21,2ºC
Tmax - 26,4ºC
Actual - 22,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2008 às 21:41)

Xau xau a frente a já lá vai, agora é uma frescurazita pós frente 

Estou com 17.0ºC e 90% nada de chuva, apenas umas pingas.


----------



## Lightning (17 Out 2008 às 21:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Xau xau a frente a já lá vai



A frente já lá vai, e agora é só esperar para ver como vai ser na quarta/quinta da proxima semana...


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2008 às 21:52)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> A frente já lá vai, e agora é só esperar para ver como vai ser na quarta/quinta da proxima semana...



A frente já lá vai mas isso já se sabia que não era importante a instabilidade ainda não acabou por ter passado essa frente  basta se reparar no litoral Norte neste momento com Células a crescerem perto do centro da depressão pouco profundo, com o deslocamento para sul vai se ver essas células a virem para sul também  quero dizer outras que ainda não se tão a ver no satélite mas que se vão ver não tarda  e até domingo!!

18,7ºC
81%HR
1018hpa
0,0km/h

PS:Post Nº 3 000


----------



## Brunomc (17 Out 2008 às 21:56)

Parabéns Miguel  post 3000


----------



## Lightning (17 Out 2008 às 21:57)

miguel disse:


> PS:Post Nº 3 000



Ontem escrevi o meu Post numero 100, mas não fiz "festa" 

Ainda tou no Post nº 114... ainda tenho MUITO que postar

Espero chegar pelo menos aos 1000


----------



## henriquesillva (17 Out 2008 às 22:09)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...................................15.7º
T máx..................................19.6º

H min...................................58%
H máx..................................94%

Pressão actual.......................1017 hPa


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2008 às 22:21)

Boas Estou de volta a Lisboa

Neste momento estão 18ºC por aqui e já esteve a chover
Quando saí de Bragança hoje de manha estava algum nevoeiro


----------



## Teles (17 Out 2008 às 22:31)

Viva! Por volta das 19 até as 20 horas aqui choveu ainda uns bons aguaceiros, de momento não chove e a temperatura é de 16.7 graus


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2008 às 22:38)

Antes de Mais, Quero Parabenizar o Miguel pelas *3000* Mensagens!!


Por cá, têm caído alguns Aguaceiros fracos... e a luz tem ido muitas vezes a baixo... (Parece que são _quedas_ Gerais)


Neste momento tenho 16,4ºC, após uma nova Temperatura Mínima, com *16,3ºC*
Humidade a 97%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 0,0km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,9ºC


*Extremos de Hoje:*





(É provável que a temperatura Mínima ainda seja Alterada)



Por Coimbra, eis que o nosso amigo Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de *22,8ºC*
Ás 18:25, lá, estavam 19,9ºC de Temperatura e 1016 hPa de Pressão, com céu Muito Nublado!


----------



## Brunomc (17 Out 2008 às 22:40)

é incrivel as células que á na costa norte e centro


----------



## *Dave* (17 Out 2008 às 22:43)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *24,9ºC*
Tmín: *14,0ºC*

HRmáx: 85%
HRmín: 53%

Este foi um dia marcado pela grande descida da pressão atmosférica.



Neste momento:

T:* 17,3ºC*
HR: *63%*
P: *1014,8mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (17 Out 2008 às 23:15)

Por aqui está tudo completamente estável 

T: *17,1ºC*
HR: *65%*
P: *1014,6mb/hPa*


Até amanhã


----------



## ct5iul (17 Out 2008 às 23:35)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 17-10-2008

Boa Noite

O sol nasce às: 7:49
O sol põe-se às: 18:52
Nascer da Lua: 21:27
Pôr da Lua: 12:16
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 85%
Temp: 17.2ºC/ GMT+1 23:25
Temp Min: 16.9ºC/ GMT+1 08:11
Temp Max: 24.4ºC /GMT+1 12:19
Temp Max ao sol: 28.1ºC /GMT+1 12:31
Pressão:1016.5Hpa /GMT+1 23:25
Intensidade do Vento: 0.1 km/h - GMT+1 23:25
Direção do Vento: NW - GMT+1 23:25
Rajada max: 10,0 KM/h - GMT+1 16:21
Escala de Beaufort : 0 CALMO
Temperatura do vento: 17.1ºC - GMT+1 23:25
Humidade Relativa: 83 % - GMT+1 23:25
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - GMT+1 23:25
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: - 0.1mm
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu nublado chuva Fraca 
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 23ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 16ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado

Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## Teles (17 Out 2008 às 23:39)

Por aqui a temperatura estagnou nos 16 graus e continua sem vento e sem chover!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2008 às 23:39)

Boas...por aqui começou a cair  mas em forma de aguaceiros o céu muito nublado com vento fraco de W a temp:actual 16.4ºc pressão 1015hpa 73%hr.

Temparaturas de hoje 13.8/23.2ºc.

Até amanhã bom FS a todos.


----------



## Rog (17 Out 2008 às 23:58)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 17,6ºC
98%HR
1021hpa
ceu nublado

prec 1,5mm
min 15,5ºC
max 21,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2008 às 00:34)

Extremos do dia 17.Outubro

Temp maxima: *22,5ºC*
Temp minima: *14,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2008 às 00:36)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *15,6ºC*
Hum: *85%*
Pressao: *1016hPa*


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 00:39)

Por cá mínima de 16.7ºC e máxima de 20.9ºC agora estou com 16.5ºC.


----------



## squidward (18 Out 2008 às 01:02)

(17-10-2008)

T.máx:  25.4ºC
T.min:  17.5ºC


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2008 às 02:01)

Boa noite.

Por aqui o céu está cada vez mais limpo.
O vento é nulo. A temperatura está nos 16,1ºC

Em relação ao dia 17, acabei por ter uma nova mínima às 23:59.
Assim sendo os extremos foram o seguinte:

Tmin: 16,7ºC
Tmáx: 23,4ºC


Ao final da tarde e inicio da noite, caíram um pingos, que chegaram a molhar a estrada. Mas nada foi contabilizado.


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2008 às 02:02)




----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2008 às 08:46)

Bons Dias!

A Temperatura Mínima de Ontem acabou por descer aos 16,1ºC, pelas 23:45

Já a Temperatura Mínima de Hoje desceu aos *14,1ºC*...

A noite foi de Nevoeiro e Chuvisco, embora fraco, mas que deu para molhar a estrada!

Neste momento, o Nevoeiro ainda não levantou totalmentente, e a Temperatura está nos 15,3ºC

Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 0,0km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Out 2008 às 09:03)

Bom Dia

Por cá a Minima de hoje foi mais fresquita 14.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 15.8ºC e está nevoeiro


----------



## Brunomc (18 Out 2008 às 10:43)

Bom dia :-)

* céu pouco nublado

* vento nulo 

* 18.0¤C  

- sem chuva ou aguaceiros


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2008 às 11:09)

Bom dia 


14,9ºC e algumas nuvens.


Mínima de 9,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Out 2008 às 11:21)

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *19,0ºC*
HR:* 75%*
P:* 1015,0mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *640m* (nuvens baixas)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2008 às 11:31)

Bom dia. 
Cheguei há pouco a Évora.
Neste momento a temperatura está nos *18,0 ºC*.
O céu está muito nublado e havia alguma neblina no Vale do Tejo, quando saí de casa.


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 11:38)

Boas,

Aqui acordei rodeado de torres bastante altas  mas que se estão a desfazer muito lentamente... 

Prevejo um Sábado bastante calmo....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2008 às 11:51)

Bons dias por aqui esta noite ainda caiu que rendeu 2.0mm,o dia acordou com nevoeiro,neste momento está nublado por nuvens baixas a temparatura vai nos 17.8ºc com vento fraco de S, a pressão vai nos 1015hpa 75%hr.


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 11:59)

Por aqui continua o céu muito nublado...


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2008 às 12:01)

Por aqui a noite foi sequinha e a mínima foi de 14,8ºC...

Agora o dia segue com muitas nuvens mas sempre com sol! e vou com 20,8ºC, 72%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco inferior a 5km/h...


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 12:03)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui a noite foi sequinha e a mínima foi de 14,8ºC...
> 
> Agora o dia segue com muitas nuvens mas sempre com sol! e vou com 20,8ºC, 72%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco inferior a 5km/h...



Miguel como é que consegues obter esses dados todos?


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2008 às 12:06)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Miguel como é que consegues obter esses dados todos?



Porque tenho uma estação proficional por assim dizer  uma Oregon WMR100 

21,8ºC
70%HR
1016hpa
0,0mm
4,3km/h W
Dew point 16ºC


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 12:08)

miguel disse:


> Porque tenho uma estação proficional por assim dizer  uma Oregon WMR100
> 
> 21,8ºC
> 70%HR
> ...



Achas que consegues ajudar-me, respondendo à minha dúvida que coloquei mais acima?


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2008 às 12:14)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Achas que consegues ajudar-me, respondendo à minha dúvida que coloquei mais acima?



É assim eu a minha comprei na Média Mark lá sei que tem estaçôes proficionais mais locais não te sei dizer! a não ser pela net...mas tens aqui no Forum um topico sobre onde comprar estações meteorologicas  

21,3ºC
71%HR
7,9km/h


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2008 às 12:18)

Por cá, manhã de céu Muito Nublado, e até com um Aguaceiro Fraco..., mas que nada contabilizou...

Neste momento tenho 22,0ºC
Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 3,8 km/h, de SO (225º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2008 às 12:21)

Neblina e vento fraco

Temp: *19,2ºC*
Hum: *82%*
Pressao: *1016hPa*

A temperatura minima foi de *13,6ºC*


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 12:23)

miguel disse:


> É assim eu a minha comprei na Média Mark lá sei que tem estaçôes proficionais mais locais não te sei dizer! a não ser pela net...mas tens aqui no Forum um topico sobre onde comprar estações meteorologicas
> 
> 21,3ºC
> 71%HR
> 7,9km/h



Obrigado Miguel. Já encontrei o tópico.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2008 às 12:43)

Já estou com *21,5 ºC* em Évora.
O céu continua muito nublado e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2008 às 13:13)

Está a Haver Grandes Desenvolvimentos Verticais, mesmo por cima da _Minha Cabeça_!






A Serra já tem Nevoeiro nos seus pontos mais altos...


Neste momento tenho 20,5ºC e Humidade nos 70%


----------



## DRC (18 Out 2008 às 13:40)

Acabou mesmo agora de cair
um aguaceiro rápido mas intenso.
Foi o suficiente para deixar
a minha rua cheia de poças de água.
O céu continua muito escuro e ainda caem
umas pingas muito grossas.
Quando o aguaceiro começou as pingas 
eram tão grossas, que os alarmes dos carros começaram
a apitar.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2008 às 13:40)

Começou a Trovejar!!!


Temperatura nos 18,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2008 às 13:42)

Gilmet disse:


> Começou a Trovejar!!!
> 
> 
> Temperatura nos 18,5ºC



Vinha exactamente dizer isso!
Acabei de ouvir um trovão na zona o Mário!


----------



## Brunomc (18 Out 2008 às 13:46)

> Começou a Trovejar!!!



Hoje a festa começa cedo...

* Céu muito nublado com boas abertas

* vento fraco

* 21.0ºC 



- sem chuva ou aguaceiros


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 13:48)

Olha que giro, está a chover e a trovejar


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 13:53)

92 mm/h


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 13:56)

QUE RAIVA!!! NÃO TENHO MÁQUINA FOTOGRÁFICA NEM NADA, E ESTÁ UMA CÉLULA G-I-G-A-N-T-E A VIR NA MINHA DIRECÇÃO!! Parece que o mundo vai acabar


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2008 às 13:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> 92 mm/h



 como assim ?


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2008 às 13:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> 92 mm/h




Impressionante! Por aqui nem uma Gota para a Amostra... enfim... mas a Trovoada Continua!!

Temperatura nos 18,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 13:59)

meteo disse:


>



Foi o ritmo a que chegou a chover, neste momento já está a baixar, pois a chuva está a parar está nos 72 mm/h.


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2008 às 14:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Foi o ritmo a que chegou a chover, neste momento já está a baixar, pois a chuva está a parar está nos 72 mm/h.


 aha é o diluvio ! aqui por P.Arcos pareceu-me ouvir o primeiro trovão!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 14:04)

Quanto isto acalmar irei postar fotos e videos do acontecimento, porque agora vai uma esteria aqui em casa


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2008 às 14:04)

Mais um!
Estou com um panorama excelente!
Toda a acção desenrola-se a sul de mim, mesmo sobre a cidade de Lisboa! Para a qual tenho uma boa vista!

Aqui, muito escuro, vento de NE mas sem chuva!

(Fotos mais logo...)


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 14:06)

Eu tou a tirar fotos mas é com o telemovel


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2008 às 14:08)

aqui em P.Arcos ouve-se trovões,mas não da para perceber de que lado veem..o céu esta a escurecer


----------



## Stormrider (18 Out 2008 às 14:09)

De facto foi um autentico diluvio de cerca de 15 minutos e ainda continua a chover relativamente bem


----------



## squidward (18 Out 2008 às 14:09)

Epa...também quero trovoadas 

nunca mais tive direito a uma por cima de mim desde o dia 18 de fevereiro


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2008 às 14:12)

aqui a festa que se ouve é o que há pelos lados de Sintra,Lisboa etc..porque em p.arcos hoje não choveu rigorosamente nada,e trovoadas até agora muito ao longe . passa-se tudo á volta!


----------



## Luis França (18 Out 2008 às 14:15)

Está uma bigorna monstruosa por cima de Sintra, estacionária, com mais 3 prós lados da Terrugem; já se ouvem os trovões e já caíram pingas grossas na zona da vila de Sintra. Algures, em Monserrate, até granizou....


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 14:17)

Por aqui............................... BASTANTES TROVÕES, mesmo ainda com sol 

Não vou registar nada... pois nao tenho equipamento...


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2008 às 14:18)

chuva fraca


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2008 às 14:21)

Aqui não se passa nada!! Sol e 22,1ºC com 66%HR e 1015hpa... mas para mim não é surpresa trovoada hoje nalguns locais já falei nisto ao tempo nos modelos...


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 14:22)

Miguel, calma que ela depois de passar por aqui segue para aí 

(Digo eu :P)


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2008 às 14:24)

miguel disse:


> Aqui não se passa nada!! Sol e 22,1ºC com 66%HR e 1015hpa...



ainda bem que não se passa nada,porque vou ai perto surfar e convem não haver trovoada


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2008 às 14:26)

É o diluvio sobre algumas zonas da capital!

2ª circular agora mesmo!


----------



## rijo (18 Out 2008 às 14:26)

meteo disse:


> aqui em P.Arcos ouve-se trovões,mas não da para perceber de que lado veem..o céu esta a escurecer



Acho que vieram daqui de Queluz onde se via clarões...


----------



## Luis França (18 Out 2008 às 14:27)




----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 14:27)

Quem é que tá a ser bombardeado neste momento? 

Ela aqui está a subir cada vez mais, mas muito lentamente. O sol já se foi...


----------



## Henrique (18 Out 2008 às 14:28)

Aviso já que o mar está sem ondas à cerca de 2 horas estava praticamente chão ^^.
Tirei fotos com o telemovel do dsenvolvimento da célula, meto aqui assim que poder...talvez logo à noite.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2008 às 14:28)

meteo disse:


> ainda bem que não se passa nada,porque vou ai perto surfar e convem não haver trovoada



Mas está a ficar escuro a vir do Oeste  nunca se sabe se daqui a meia hora já não tenho aqui uma pequena trovoada


----------



## rijo (18 Out 2008 às 14:31)

O que choveu por aqui. 

A estação de Mário Barros penso que já conta com mais de 9mm.


----------



## Fantkboy (18 Out 2008 às 14:31)

o céu começou agora a escurecer em Loures! Ouve se os trovões mas aqui nada!  Tambem quero!


----------



## redstone (18 Out 2008 às 14:32)

Boas!

Aqui na zona de Entrecampos em Lisboa caiu granizo como nunca tinha visto. Algumas pedras maiores que berlindes, durante pelo menos uns 10 minutos! Deve ter causado o caos!


----------



## Fantkboy (18 Out 2008 às 14:35)

Vejam a famosa célula!
http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=zoom&xas=75&yas=377


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2008 às 14:36)

Não sei se a celula vai chegar aqui ou não mas a escuridão sobre Lisboa é bem perceptivel. Oiço dessas bandas som de trovões quase sem interrupções.

Debaixo da celula deve estar um espectaculo bonito de se ver...


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 14:37)

Só espero que aqui eu seja premiado com alguma coisa 

O céu aqui tá praticamente preto... Estou rodeado de pequenas células, seguidas da maior de todas!

Este vai ser um sábado animado ^^


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2008 às 14:37)

Henrique disse:


> Aviso já que o mar está sem ondas à cerca de 2 horas estava praticamente chão ^^.
> Tirei fotos com o telemovel do dsenvolvimento da célula, meto aqui assim que poder...



no beachcam falava de meio-metro na costa,mas pode muito bem ter diminuido..obrigado


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2008 às 14:37)

Agora mesmo!
Sobre a capital!






Estou com vontade de destruir aqueles prédios!


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2008 às 14:39)

Aqui também já choveu e trovejou 
Parece que já acabou


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2008 às 14:39)

O céu continua a Abrir, e o Sol já brilha de novo..., embora ainda hajam Grandes Desenvolvimentos a NNE, e uns mais pequenos a O

Não registei qualquer Precipitação...

Neste momento tenho 19,2ºC de Temperatura e 73%, de Humidade!
Pressão nos 1016 hPa


----------



## Brunomc (18 Out 2008 às 14:40)

boa foto André 


* céu muito nublado

* vento fraco 

* 23.0ºC


- sem aguaceiros


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 14:42)

Consegui ver um relâmpago na parte mais escura da célula.

Entretanto, por aqui é melhor esquecer, pois está a abrir um buraco de céu limpo, a célula partiu-se ao meio, e eu fiquei exactamente no meio desse buraco. O sol está quase a voltar a espreitar. Boa sorte para os outros


----------



## Luis França (18 Out 2008 às 14:55)

Parece uma "explosão nuclear"....

Ainda não consegui sair de casa...







Dou rebuçados a quem comentar ...


----------



## rijo (18 Out 2008 às 14:58)




----------



## Brunomc (18 Out 2008 às 14:58)

14h30


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2008 às 14:58)

Grandes fotos Luis França 

Eu aqui estou mais perto não consigo ter esse panorama.

Aqui a humidade começou a aumentar e a temperatura a descer mas ainda longe de poder cair aqui alguma coisa.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 15:05)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos do sucedido  em breve colocarei os videos.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Out 2008 às 15:13)

Oi!
Por aqui também já trovejou e há grandes desenvolvimentos verticais!!
Estão por aqui 2/3 células em franco desenvolvimento!! Vamos ver o que vai dar!!


----------



## mocha (18 Out 2008 às 15:16)

boa tarde a todos, por aqui ainda não ha nada de especial so umas formaçoes a virem de lisboa, espero que ainda venha algo para ca
deixo vos com uma foto as 13h




e uma de agora:


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2008 às 15:19)

A célula de Lisboa já era. As que se estão a formar nas serras Algarvias é que são brutais. 

A formar-se algo também na zona da arrábida. Mas ainda é uma micro-célula ou como a nossa comunicação social a chamaria, mini-célula que pode trazer mini-tornados, etc.. e tal.


----------



## mocha (18 Out 2008 às 15:20)

e agora chove e faz sol ao mesmo tempo, tou a ver uma celula linda é pena a minha maquina não ter zoom


----------



## Luis França (18 Out 2008 às 15:21)

E continua a crescer, crescer e a ficar mais escuro. E, no entanto, a aviação comercial passa-lhe ao lado.


----------



## ACalado (18 Out 2008 às 15:22)

por aqui dia com algumas nuvens neste momento estão 20.6ºc


----------



## mocha (18 Out 2008 às 15:22)

que espetaculo de foto


----------



## ACalado (18 Out 2008 às 15:23)

Luis França disse:


> E continua a crescer, crescer e a ficar mais escuro. E, no entanto, a aviação comercial passa-lhe ao lado.



bem apanhado


----------



## Brunomc (18 Out 2008 às 15:28)

lá para o algarve também tem havido animação 
a célula de Lisboa já se esfumou quase toda...


----------



## ecobcg (18 Out 2008 às 15:33)

Algumas fotos desta tarde:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Out 2008 às 15:41)

Por aqui nada de trovoadas só ceu nublado e a temperatura está nos 22.6ºC.

Mas fica aqui então uma foto dessa trovoada


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 15:53)

Aqui está de novo a ameaçar chover, estou com 19.7ºC e a chuva já rendeu até agora 9 mm.

Aqui ficam os videos 




O sul está todo em alerta amarelo.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Out 2008 às 15:58)

Por aqui, embora tenha alguns cúmulos, não deve estar para chover tão depressa, se é que chove ainda.

T:* 24,1ºC*
HR: *50%*
P: *1013,4mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *1672m* (nuvens baixas)


Fotos acabadinhas de tirar (horizonte Sul):


----------



## rijo (18 Out 2008 às 16:01)




----------



## Luis França (18 Out 2008 às 16:09)

Elas não páram de nascer e crescer na zona de Sintra! 

Comunicaram-me que a 2ª circular está "fechada" devido a excesso de água e que o caos reina na zona da Gago Coutinho, Chelas e Olaias.






Uma delícia para os olhos.


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2008 às 16:11)

Boas tardes pessoal por aqui continuo rodeado de Cumulonimbus..por volta das 13h tive esperança que aquela enorme célula passa-se por aqui mas foi mesmo a " rasar " .. entretanto tirei algumas fotos que postarei aqui mais daqui a pouco  .


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2008 às 16:13)

Precipitação acumulada das 13h às 14h UTC:






26,2mm Gago Coutinho
16,5mm Estefânia
8,2mm Benfica


Das 12h às 13h UTC, a estação de Sacavém já tinha acumulado 5,6mm e a da Amadora 0,7mm


----------



## Fantkboy (18 Out 2008 às 16:19)

Última Hora
Tromba de água leva caos a Lisboa
Uma forte chuvada levou à interrupção das urgências no hospital de Santa Maria, devido a uma falha de energia, e a dificuldades de trânsito em Sete Rios, onde algumas viaturas foram empurradas contra montras de estabelecimentos

Realmente a cumunicação social é um quanto ou tanto exagerada! Tromba de água????   O problema deles é de não frequentarem o nosso forum 

Penso que a partir de agora não havemos de ver grande coisa! O fim de tarde se aprocima e com ela aprocima se tambem o fim da instablidade! I


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2008 às 16:25)

Não tenho animação por cima de mim, logo tenho uma visão priveligiada sobre o que se passa por perto.

As Células do momento:











Mais uma nuclear


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2008 às 16:28)

A sul há bastante animação!


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2008 às 16:28)

Entretanto da parte do I.M. já temos alerta amarelo para chuva nos distritos de Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2008 às 16:29)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos de há pouco...



























Neste momento tenho 19,7ºC, e um belo _Rasto de Célula_ a NE... com um Arco-Íris que já dura há cerca de 20 minutos...


----------



## Luis França (18 Out 2008 às 16:35)

Gilmet disse:


>



Estas estão muito bem conseguidas.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Out 2008 às 16:37)

por aqui :


* céu muito nublado e vento fraco
* sem aguaceiros

tenho uma célula a Sw


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2008 às 16:44)

Uma foto tirada a minutos virado para  Este de Setubal


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2008 às 16:46)

Cá estão então algumas fotos da enorme Célula das 13h! Peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos mas foram tiradas pelo telemóvel...


----------



## mocha (18 Out 2008 às 16:49)

mais umas fotos
norte:





Oeste, esta ta a desenvolver se rapidamente


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2008 às 17:04)

Não existe grande animação por aqui. O céu está meio encoberto e as trovoadas estão na serra conforme mostra o radar do IM... Não deve chegar cá nada.


----------



## rbsmr (18 Out 2008 às 17:21)

Vídeo da cheia na gare rodoviária de Lisboa (Sete Rios)


----------



## mocha (18 Out 2008 às 17:24)

e o IM ja pôs mais distritos em alerta amarelo


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2008 às 17:36)

Ceu pouco nubaldo, e vento fraco

Temp: *18,8ºC*
Hum: *75%*
Pressao: *1014hPa*

A maxima nao foi além dos *19,4ºC*

Que belo dia aí pelos arredores de Lisboa
Bons videos e belas fotos, que nos contemplaram
Muito bem, malta


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2008 às 17:39)

Consigo agora ver o topo das células que estão no Alentejo


----------



## Thomar (18 Out 2008 às 17:40)

Bem pessoal, hoje tive o prazer de presenciar uma carga de água como há já algum tempo não via!  

Foi mesmo brutal!  

Desde o post do *Gilmet* "Começou a Trovejar!!!" ás 13h40m eu olhei para o céu e em Lisboa (Penha de França) o céu estava pouco nublado, mas como hoje á tarde tinha de ir e fui a um funeral fui descansado sem guarda-chuva.
Assim que entro no carro (14h10m) grande surpresa , começa a cair uns pingões enormes acompanhados de granizo (diâmetro variável entre os 5 a 10 mm) assim foi durante 5 minutos, meto-me à estrada, e a carga de água aumenta de intensidade, volta a cair granizo com bastante intensidade, a Praça do Chile já estava bem cheia de água, e eu ia ficando com o carro "afogado" na alameda (como quem sobe para o Técnico junto ao metro), mas como Eu tinha de passar por entrecampos, não imaginam o caos que era nos túneis (carro quase afogado outra vez) e ruas circundantes , e isto ainda eram só 14h30m! 

Imaginem o resto noutras zonas problemáticas de Lisboa! 

Notas finais:
– De facto uma valente chuvada, como há muito não via!  
– Não pude fazer registos fotográficos, pois não levava a minha camera fotográfica e o meu telemóvel estava no limite da bateria... 
– Devido à intensidade com que caia a chuva (que deveria ser brutal durante os primeiros 15 minutos, talvez superior aos 93mm/h que o* Mário Barros* disse que caia em queluz) e há quantidade de granizo que caiu, era de todo impossível que por mais limpeza que houvesse nas sarjetas a água escoresse em condições, porque o granizo "descascou" as árvores e entopiu as sarjetas.


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Out 2008 às 17:44)

Olá

Cerca das 14,15 h caiu um forte aguaceiro de granizo na alta de Lisboa. Os grãos chegaram a ter mais de 1 cm de diâmetro. Pena não ter tido possibilidade de fotografar, quer os grãos de granizo, quer as diversas fases da célula que se formou na referida área.
Assim continuou, por mais de meia hora, misturado com chuva também forte. Inclusivamente, cheguei a ver alguns farrapos de neve molhada. Tive conhecimento, na altura, de algumas  inundações, como um troço na Avenida Gago Coutinho, que aí esteve cortada ao trânsito.

Edit: só como curiosidade, o granizo 'descascou' (adoptando o termo do Thomar) as jantes do meu carro, que tinham uma camada de poeira de 'ferodo' das pastilhas. Parecia que tinham sido picadas!


----------



## trepkos (18 Out 2008 às 17:50)

miguel disse:


> Consigo agora ver o topo das células que estão no Alentejo



Está uma do lado de Vendas Novas, quando fui à rua até me assustei 

Parece que Lisboa já teve animação.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2008 às 18:00)

Esta apareceu em 20 minutos a oeste


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2008 às 18:01)

Boas...o pessoal de lisboa e arredores tiveram uma tarde em cheio de andarem com olhos e máquinas a olharem para os céus quem diziaboas fotos parabéns aos meteoloucos.

Por aqui vai tudo mais calmo ainda apareceram grandes castelos mas deram em nada, a temparatura vai nos 18.6ºc o vento vai fraco de W ,o céu está a ficar limpo.


----------



## fsl (18 Out 2008 às 18:04)

Forte chuvada, tipo tropical, caiu em Lisboa na Av. do Aeroporto entre as 14:15 e as 14:45. A av. converteu-se num rio em que a corrente abrangia  ambos os passeios. Caiu grande quantidade de granizo, que perdurou algum tempo, atingindo cerca de 2cms de diametro   Ver a precipitaçao registada nas Estaçoes do Aeroporto.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2008 às 18:08)

Giro seria ver aquelas células do Alentejo subirem até  latitudes aqui de Setubal para ter um inicio de noite com trovoada ao longe  para a foto seria fixe!


----------



## ACalado (18 Out 2008 às 18:30)

Por aqui o céu está bastante nublado a ameaçar chuva vamos ver se cai algo.

os nosso vizinhos espanhóis  é que devem andar com a maquina em punho


----------



## ecobcg (18 Out 2008 às 18:32)

Final de tarde com MUITA CHUVA
Chove com intensidade desde as 17h mais ou menos!! Parece-me que estará bem pior a Este de mim! Pelo que observo daqui, Albufeira deve estar a levar com uma carga de água valente desde as 17:30h... temo que hajam inundações por lá...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2008 às 18:40)

Logo hoje que saí de Moscavide é que há chuva forte, trovoada e granizo por lá. 
Neste momento estou no Torrão, no concelho de Alcácer do Sal, onde chuviscou e tem estado a trovejar, embora a célula esteja um pouco longe.
Os relâmpagos vêem-se bem e o som ouve-se com um eco bastante pronunciado.


----------



## ACalado (18 Out 2008 às 18:48)

Agora sim chove torrencialmente por aqui


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2008 às 18:49)

A trovoada está a intensificar-se mas não chove.
A máxima foi de *22,5 ºC* por Évora.
Agora estou no Torrão com *21,5 ºC* e céu bem negro e trovoada.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2008 às 18:55)

Boas noticias essas Daniel  daqui e olhando para SE vejo isto! mais um pouco e devo ver claroes a vir dali!!


----------



## ecobcg (18 Out 2008 às 18:57)

Mais umas fotos de hoje:






















Já parou de chover, está em fase de dissipação agora...


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2008 às 19:05)

Acabei de ver um relâmpago a vir do Alentejo mas muito muito longe mesmo no horizonte  nem vai dar para a foto!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2008 às 19:17)

Excelentes Fotos Pessoal!


O Sol pôs-se com céu limpo... e a tempertaura desce bem... Neste momento tenho 16,7ºC

Humidade a 79%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a  13,3 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,0ºC


----------



## ACalado (18 Out 2008 às 19:20)

Por aqui continua a chover a bom ritmo 
temp 14ºc


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2008 às 19:21)

Continua os relâmpagos agora já dão para se ver melhor!


----------



## T-Storm (18 Out 2008 às 19:30)

Boas,

Bom nem sei por onde começar...o q presenciei hoje em Lisboa foi algo que penso nunca antes ter visto...

Eram cerca das 14h e estava na zona da cidade universitária a procura de um lugar para estacionar o carro qdo de repente se levantou um vento forte com algumas gotas de chuva gigantes à mistura...Qdo finalmente estaciono o carro e me preparo para sair parecia que o ceú estava a cair...eram pedras de gelo mto grandes (provavelemente algumas quase do tamanho de uma noz pequena), e tb chuva mto intensa a mistura...em 2mins ficou praticamente de noite.

Pensei que aquilo fosse passageiro...mas qdo dei por mim estive mais de 40min dentro do carro a assistir aquele espectaculo. Curiosamente so ouvi 2 ou 3 trovoes...

Com grande pena minha assisti aquele espectaculo todo sem a porcaria de uma maquina fotografica (e q nem no telemovel tenho camara).

Foi certamente uma fenomeno que nao esquecerei tao cedo e que certamente nao se repetira tao cedo aqui por estas bandas...


----------



## Redfish (18 Out 2008 às 19:37)

Olá a todos
Desde as 14:30 horas que chove, acompanhada de belas trovoadas...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Out 2008 às 19:41)

Aqui vão mais umas fotos deste final de tarde, pena que por cá não vieram.









Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.6ºC

T.Minima de Hoje: 14.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2008 às 20:04)

Começou o Telejornal, com abertura Focada na "Chuvada Forte", de Hoje, em Lisboa...

Imagens Impressionantes (Mais impressionante ainda foi eu não ter registado qualquer precipitação)



Por cá, neste momento tenho 16,1ºC
Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 20:11)

Boas fotos pessoal, encerro com 9.5 mm  uma rajada de 45.1 km/h antes da trovoada e uma mínima de 15.1ºC e máxima de 22.2ºC neste momento estou com 16.5ºC o céu está praticamente limpo.


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2008 às 20:18)

Uma tarde bem animada pela região de Lisboa que proporcionou estas magnificas fotos que alguns membros aqui deixaram 

Por aqui apenas um fraco aguaceiro esta tarde e que mal deu para molhar o chão.

Por agora céu nublado e 16,1ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 9,0ºC / 19,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2008 às 20:19)

Gilmet disse:


> Imagens Impressionantes (Mais impressionante ainda foi eu não ter registado qualquer precipitação)



Daqui a Alvalade não são mais que 5Km em linha recta.
Daqui a Queluz não devem ser mais que 10Km.
E daqui à Gago Coutinho/Sete Rios idem, idem...

Pois eu aqui em Odivelas, nem um pingo vi cair do céu! Um, um...
Hoje sim, sinto-me uma verdadeira bolha de ar seco


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2008 às 20:20)

Boas, por aqui, tarde de desenvolvimento de células a norte ainda consegui ouvir um ou dois trovões ao longe.
Algumas fotos desta tarde:


----------



## Teles (18 Out 2008 às 20:22)

Boa noite! por aqui o dia foi de muitos cumulos e chuva nem vela


----------



## storm (18 Out 2008 às 20:25)

Temperatura actual: 17.4ºC

Dia de céu limpo e algumas rajadas de vento moderado da parte da tarde.

Boas fotos e bons vídeos realmente é impressionante a força da natureza (só aqui é que não se vê animação ).
Ora vi a pouco na TV que a frente desloca-se de norte para sul, ora pelas 11:00 da manha ia eu para os lados do Cadaval (Bombarral-Cadaval) quando vi o Montejunto com nuvens de grande crescimento vertical, tinham um aspecto bastante ameaçador (parecia que a serra estava a ser engolida). Poderia estas nuvens terem ido com destino a Lisboa?


----------



## rbsmr (18 Out 2008 às 20:31)

T-Storm disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Bom nem sei por onde começar...o q presenciei hoje em Lisboa foi algo que penso nunca antes ter visto...
> 
> ...



Confirmo integralmente este cenário! Cerca das 14 horas tive que deslocar-me da gare do Oriente para a gare rodoviária de Sete Rios! Começou com uns pingos, espaçados, mas grossos ainda ia no prolongamento da Av. dos EUA! Quando chego ao cruzamento com a Gago Coutinho começaram a cair pedras de granizo bastante grandes e a chover intensamente. Ia a 20 km/h e não via nada (com o limpa para brisas no máximo). Parei cerca de um 1/2 minutos na passagem desnivelada com a Av. de Roma para deixar parar o granizo, onde já estavam outros automobilistas. No topo da Av. das Forças Armadas deparei outra vez com grandes dificuldades de visibilidade, novamente a 20 km/h devido à chuva intensa e forte granizo! Alguns carros estavam parados debaixo de árvores mas felizmente consegui com a rapidez possível chegar ao viaduto do Eixo/Norte junto a Sete Rios onde estive abrigado durante cerca de 5 a 10 minutos. Quando entrei no estacionamento da gare de Sete Rios deparei-me com o cenário que podem ver no vídeo da página 79!


----------



## Henrique (18 Out 2008 às 20:32)

Eis as fotos tiradas hoje da formação da incus formada sobre Lisboa tendo como ponto de vista a Fonte da Telha.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Out 2008 às 20:33)

Por aqui, quando comparado com as mesmas horas de ontem, está mais fresco...  é a preparação para quarta-feira .

T: *17,2ºC*
HR: *67%*
P: *1014,1mb/hPa
*
Base das nuvens: aprox.* 927m* (nuvens baixas)


----------



## DRC (18 Out 2008 às 21:02)

Por aqui está céu limpo
(estrelado) com vento fraco
e uma temperatura a rondar 
os 17ºC.
De salientar o início da tarde
(por volta das 2 horas) a queda
de um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## tempus_fugit (18 Out 2008 às 21:19)

Olá a todos! Que tarde meteorologicamente espectacular teve hoje Lisboa!

Só tinha o telemóvel para tirar fotos  Aqui está o aspecto da Praça de Espanha pelas 15h30m, sensivelmente:


----------



## tempus_fugit (18 Out 2008 às 21:21)

E cerca de uma hora antes, mesmo nesta foto de telemóvel, tem-se a percepção da intensidade da chuva e do granizo. Também foi tirada perto da Praça de Espanha.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Out 2008 às 21:25)

Por aqui o céu vai ficando mais limpo e o vento sopra fraco.

T: *16,7ºC*
HR: *69%*
P: *1014,1mb/hPa*


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2008 às 21:25)

Mínima hoje 14,8ºC
Máxima hoje 25,3ºC

Agora sigo com 17,9ºC, 73%HR, 1016hpa e céu limpo amanha veremos onde rebenta os bombons


----------



## Teles (18 Out 2008 às 21:33)

Por agora aqui estão 18 graus e céu nebulado  mas com abertas


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 21:34)

miguel disse:


> amanha veremos onde rebenta os bombons



 Espero que me orefeçam uns amanhã


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 21:49)

Pessoal, alguém me explica porque é que tiraram o alerta amarelo do centro e sul do país mesmo agora, e porque é que para a previsão de amanhã a tarde vamos ter aguaceiros e trovoadas, com vento fraco, nas mesmas regiões onde estava o alerta amarelo?

Já não perçebo nada...


----------



## tempus_fugit (18 Out 2008 às 21:59)

E este vídeo mostra a situação na Rua Tenente Espanca (a cerca de 200 metros da Praça de Espanha) por volta das 14h30m. A qualidade de imagem é péssima (e o realizador também não é grande coisa! ), mas mostra bem a intensidade da chuva e do granizo.

http://www.youtube.com/v/R2tEuPYkhuM&hl=pt-br&fs=1


----------



## tempus_fugit (18 Out 2008 às 22:01)

Caros amigos, podem dar-me uma ajuda? Conseguem ver o vídeo no meu post acima? Eu não. Mas quando cliquei na opção "Ver antes", imediatamente antes de postar, estava bem incorporado no post...


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2008 às 22:06)

tempus_fugit disse:


> Caros amigos, podem dar-me uma ajuda? Conseguem ver o vídeo no meu post acima? Eu não. Mas quando cliquei na opção "Ver antes", imediatamente antes de postar, estava bem incorporado no post...


----------



## henriquesillva (18 Out 2008 às 22:10)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min......................................14.4º
T máx.....................................21.6º

H min......................................55%
H máx.....................................82%

Pressão actual..........................1017 hPa

(Sem Chuva )


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2008 às 22:11)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Pessoal, alguém me explica porque é que tiraram o alerta amarelo do centro e sul do país mesmo agora, e porque é que para a previsão de amanhã a tarde vamos ter aguaceiros e trovoadas, com vento fraco, nas mesmas regiões onde estava o alerta amarelo?
> 
> Já não perçebo nada...



Isso foi porque esta noite já nada se vai desenvolver em principio devido ao arrefecimento da noite e amanha de dia com o aquecimento do dia se darem de novo condições propicias ao desenvolvimento de novas células no centro e sul...depois caso seja razão para isso vão voltar o colocar os alertas amarelos da hora x até a hora y...é o que eu entendo 

17,3ºC
76%HR


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Out 2008 às 22:20)

Boa noite a todos. Finalmente as noites tropicais por aqui terminaram. 

Dia de céu muito nublado com ligeiras abertas. Em algumas zonas da ilha caíram alguns aguaceiros.

Tmin - 18,4ºC
Tmax - 24,4ºC

Actual - 23,3ºC e 81% Hr


----------



## Teles (18 Out 2008 às 22:21)

Bem vi agora na RTP 2 as noticias, na zona de lisboa teve complicado esta tarde


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 22:26)

miguel disse:


> Isso foi porque esta noite já nada se vai desenvolver em principio devido ao arrefecimento da noite e amanha de dia com o aquecimento do dia se darem de novo condições propicias ao desenvolvimento de novas células no centro e sul...depois caso seja razão para isso vão voltar o colocar os alertas amarelos da hora x até a hora y...é o que eu entendo
> 
> 17,3ºC
> 76%HR



Pois, penso que tens toda a razão


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2008 às 22:41)

A Temperatura está baixinha... Neste momento já tenho *14,1ºC*, pelo que igualei a Mínima do Dia!

Humidade a 93%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (18 Out 2008 às 22:53)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *25,0ºC* 
Tmín: *13,3ºC*

HRmáx: 87%
HRmín: 56%


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 23:26)

Amanhã se a sorte estiver do nosso lado, será mais uma tarde agitada


----------



## Rog (18 Out 2008 às 23:34)

Boa noite,
Boas fotos e videos que os membros colocaram por cá sobre o evento de hoje em Lisboa

Por aqui, a madrugada foi de chuva por vezes forte a lembrar o Inverno, uma manhã de céu nublado com abertas com sabor a Outono e uma tarde de céu limpo como Verão... 
Ao anoitecer voltam as nuvens e já ocorreram alguns aguaceiros.
Por agora 16,3ºC
98%HR
1019hpa

min 15,8ºC
max 21,2ºC
prec 12,5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2008 às 23:35)

Vejam a descida brusca que ouve na altura do fenómeno metereológico depois do acontecimento a subida brusca do mesmo.
Dados da estação de lisboa g.coutinho
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/images/meteopt/editor/separator.gifa


----------



## *Dave* (18 Out 2008 às 23:36)

Neste momento:
T: *15,0ºC*
HR:* 75%*
P: *1015,2mb/hPa*


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 23:40)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Vejam a descida brusca que ouve na altura do fenómeno metereológico depois do acontecimento a subida brusca do mesmo.
> Dados da estação de lisboa g.coutinho
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/images/meteopt/editor/separator.gifa



 TENS A CERTEZA QUE O GRÁFICO ESTÁ CORRECTO???


----------



## ct5iul (18 Out 2008 às 23:49)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 17-10-2008

Boa Noite

O sol nasce às: 7:50
O sol põe-se às: 18:50
Nascer da Lua: 22:35
Pôr da Lua: 13:20
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 77%
Temp: 14.0ºC/ GMT+1 23:35
Temp Min: 13.9ºC/ GMT+1 22:46
Temp Max: 21.4ºC /GMT+1 16:05
Temp Max ao sol: 22.3ºC /GMT+1 16:17
Pressão:1015.5Hpa /GMT+1 23:35
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h - GMT+1 23:35
Direção do Vento: W - GMT+1 23:35
Rajada max: 12,2 KM/h - GMT+1 20:16
Escala de Beaufort : 0 NULO
Temperatura do vento: 14.0ºC - GMT+1 23:35
Humidade Relativa: 83 % - GMT+1 23:35
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - GMT+1 23:25
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: - 2.1mm
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu Limpo subida da temperatura Maxima Possiblidade de aguaçeiros fracos 
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 24ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 13ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado

Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2008 às 23:49)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Amanhã se a sorte estiver do nosso lado, será mais uma tarde agitada



Teria de ser muita sorte mesmo pois se tratam de aguaceiros muito localizados e bater a mesma porta dois dias seguidos não é facil!! amanha acredito que seja mais a sul e menos frequentes ainda que hoje! Segunda ainda tem potencial mas já vai ser mais complicado...

16,6ºC
77%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2008 às 23:53)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> TENS A CERTEZA QUE O GRÁFICO ESTÁ CORRECTO???



São dados do IM de portugal das suas estações há partida estarão corretos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2008 às 23:57)

Boas por hoje fico nos 15.5ºc com vento fraco e céu estrelado.

Temparaturas de hoje 11.9/22.5ºc precipitação 2mm

Até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2008 às 23:58)

Neste momento estou com 14,1ºC, após uma nova Temperatura Mínima, com *13,8ºC*

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_






Destaque para a GRANDE Subida da Humidade, num Curto espaço de Tempo... No Momento em que Começou a Trovejar






E ainda um Vídeo da Trovoada:

(Parace que já dá...)​


Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata os seguintes Extremos:

MÍNIMA: 15,1ºC
MÁXIMA: 22,6ºC

Ás 18:03, ele estava com 20,4ºC de Temperatura e 1014 hPa de Pressão


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2008 às 00:27)

Tá fresquinho pá  14.3ºC ontem tive uma mínima de 14.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2008 às 00:36)

Por aqui a noite segue igualmente fresca.
Sem vento, com céu limpo e Lua quarto-minguante.

Até já cheira a outono!
Por agora 14,8ºC.


*Extremos do dia 18:*
Tmin: 15,4ºC
Tmáx: 23.6ºC
Precipitação: *0,0mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Out 2008 às 00:43)

Passei às 0h na zona da mata do Forninho, 5 km a Oeste do Poceirão, onde tive *9,0 ºC*. 
NADA BATE O POCEIRÃO !!! 
Por cá, estou com *13,7 ºC*, o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2008 às 01:12)

Boa noite :-) 

* céu limpo 

* vento nulo 

* 13,5¤C


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Out 2008 às 01:30)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *14,6 ºC*
Tx: *22,0 ºC*


----------



## João Soares (19 Out 2008 às 02:00)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *14,4ºC*
Hum: *89%*
Pressao: *1015hpa*


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2008 às 02:59)

Ena pá estou com 13.3ºC  e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2008 às 03:38)




----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Out 2008 às 09:12)

Bom Dia.

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 11.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2008 às 09:27)

Ora Muitos Bons Dias!

Noite Muito fresca, e com Nevoeiro, por cá... não estava à espera de uma  Temperatura Mínima tão baixa... que foi de *11,7ºC*

Neste momento o fresquinho Continua... pelo que ainda estou com 14,5ºC!!

Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,0ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (19 Out 2008 às 09:39)

Dia 18 de outubro 

Temp min 12.8 ºC
Temp max 20.1 ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2008 às 10:45)

Bons dias por aqui o céu estava limpo de manhã  com vento fraco,mas neste momento está a ficar nublado por nuvens altas o vento já vai soprando  com a temparatura nos 17.9ºc pressão nos 1018hpa.


----------



## diogo (19 Out 2008 às 11:15)

Bom dia

Por aqui a noite foi bem fresca, com mínima de *10.2ºC*
Agora já está a aquecer bem, já tenho 19.7ºC

Extremos de ontem - *13.0º* / *23.3º*


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 11:38)

Bom dia!

Por aqui a mínima foi fresquinha com 13,6ºC...

Agora sigo com um céu limpinho apenas com nuvens muito ao longe para o interior e uma temperatura já de 21,1ºC, 63%HR e 1017hpa o vento é fraco...


----------



## *Dave* (19 Out 2008 às 11:51)

Bons dias

Por aqui a mínima desceu ao 11,3ºC .


Neste momento sigo com:
T: *17,6ºC*
HR:* 77%*
P: *1017,7mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *605m* (nuvens baixas)

O céu está nublado e o vento sopra de fraco a moderado.


----------



## *Dave* (19 Out 2008 às 12:07)

Estive agora a ver as imagens de satélite e há aqui umas formações, por isso tenho o céu nublado


----------



## DRC (19 Out 2008 às 12:39)

Tempo Actual em Póvoa de Santa Iria
        (Vila Franca de Xira)

Temperatura: 19ºC
Vento: Fraco (inferior de 10 km/hora)
Pressão: 1016.9 mb
Humidade Relativa: 76%
Estado do Tempo: Céu Limpo

(Espero que venha um ou dois aguaceiros para a tarde)


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2008 às 12:39)

Olá pessoal

Por aqui tenho céu limpo e 22ºC

Hoje vou voltar a ter uma viagensinha de 7 horas para Bragança


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 12:41)

Boas a todos

Gostava de ver um relâmpago ou ouvir uns trovões assim la mais para o final da tarde...

Para hoje há festa?


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 12:46)

*Dave* disse:


> Estive agora a ver as imagens de satélite e há aqui umas formações, por isso tenho o céu nublado



*Dave*, está aí um belo exército a formar-se 
Com sorte ainda sou premiado com alguma coisa!


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 12:46)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Boas a todos
> 
> Gostava de ver um relâmpago ou ouvir uns trovões assim la mais para o final da tarde...
> 
> Para hoje há festa?



Haver vai haver agora resta saber é onde! como as nuvens estão a vir de Este pode ser que aqui o litoral tenha alguma sorte...eu olhando para Este já vejo grandes cumulus muito bom sinal para a tarde  

23,7ºC
50%HR
1017hpa
3,6km/h


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2008 às 12:47)

Começam a surgir alguns Cumulus, que vão crecendo, na faixa Norte-Oeste!

Temperatura nos 22,5ºC
Humidade a 52%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de ESE (112º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,2ºC


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 12:47)

miguel disse:


> Haver vai haver agora resta saber é onde! como as nuvens estão a vir de Este pode ser que aqui o litoral tenha alguma sorte...eu olhando para Este já vejo grandes cumulus muito bom sinal para a tarde
> 
> 23,7ºC
> 50%HR
> ...



Miguel isso são boas notícias  eu se olhar em direcção ao interior, ainda não consigo ver cumulos, mas é perceptível uma certa "neblina escura".


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2008 às 12:50)

Boas...por aqui o céu já apresenta-se com algumas nuvens em formação,o vento vai soprando de E com a temparatura nos 21.8ºc.


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 12:53)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...por aqui o céu já apresenta-se com algumas nuvens em formação,o vento vai soprando de E com a temparatura nos 21.8ºc.



Que venham elas!


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 13:05)

Os cumulus a este já são torres enormes  na imagem de satélite já se consegue ver o desenvolvimento a Este de Setubal 
http://mural.uv.es/romona/Animacions/msg_s.htm

25,3ºC
45%HR


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2008 às 13:26)

Boa tarde...

já tenho alguns cumulos por cima da minha casa..


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2008 às 13:28)

Boa tarde!

Noite fresquinha, tarde quentinha!
Com alguns cumulos em desenvolvimento a oeste.

Hoje mínima de 13,0ºC.

Por agora 23,5ºC.
Vento nulo.


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 13:29)

Aqui já dá para ver o topo de um ou dois cumulos, amarelado e a subir cada vez mais a cada minuto que passa. Todos eles a este (interior)


----------



## DRC (19 Out 2008 às 13:42)

Começam a ver-se agora
algumas nuvens a virem
de Este e Sudeste, espero
que venha alguma coisa.
(Trovoada para o fim da tarde, quem me dera)


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2008 às 13:44)

Neste momento tenho 24,1ºC... e *Eles* vão crescendo...










O Maior está a Nordeste, e forma uma grande Torre!


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 13:49)

Acabadas de tirar agora (desculpem a qualidade, foram tiradas com o telemovel ):

Lado virado para Lisboa:






Lado virado para Este - Interior (só é perceptível o topo de algumas células no fundo da imagem)






(Tive que colocar este tamanho de imagem para se perceber melhor).


----------



## João Soares (19 Out 2008 às 13:56)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *20,8ºC*
Hum: *73%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*

Esta noite, a minima nao desceu além dos *13,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 13:59)

Dia de calor aqui 27,1ºC, 39%HR e grandes cumulus cada vez mais perto  clap


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 14:03)

Foto tirada agora mesmo para Este:


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 14:04)

miguel disse:


> Foto tirada agora mesmo para Este:



Miguel eu conheço essa zona onde moras. Essa foto é de uma zona que me é familiar... Não é ao pé do jardim, e tu estás naqueles prédios mais altos de todos?


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 14:06)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Miguel eu conheço essa zona onde moras. Essa foto é de uma zona que me é familiar... Não é ao pé do jardim?



É ao pé da escola do ciclo que é a que se consegue ver na foto e perto do jardim de vanicelos...

27,2ºC
40%HR
1016hpa
5,0km/h E


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 14:10)

miguel disse:


> É ao pé da escola do ciclo que é a que se consegue ver na foto e perto do jardim de vanicelos...
> 
> 27,2ºC
> 40%HR
> ...



Se calhar fiz confusão... De qualquer maneira tens aí um grande panorama  é melhor do que o que eu tenho...


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 14:14)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Se calhar fiz confusão... De qualquer maneira tens aí um grande panorama  é melhor do que o que eu tenho...



A vista é boa para Este sim e se for lá para tras da escola onde se consegue ver um descampado na foto então fico mesmo sem nada a frente fica muito bom para a foto...mas é perigoso porque é descampado e já ia ficando sem máquina 

28,2ºC
38%HR


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 14:17)

miguel disse:


> ...mas é perigoso porque é escampado e já ia ficando sem máquina



 A zona onde vives é "perigosa"???


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 14:19)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> A zona onde vives é "perigosa"???



Sim..

o calor aperta 28,4ºC
26%HR
0,0km/h


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2008 às 14:22)

Boas tardes..por aqui vou avistando para os lados de Setúbal e Lisboa algumas torres em desenvolvimento, o vento é fraco e a temperatura ronda os 24ºC..a ver vamos se há alguma animação por aqui hoje já que ontem foi tudo a " rasar


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 14:25)

criz0r disse:


> Boas tardes..por aqui vou avistando para os lados de Setúbal e Lisboa algumas torres em desenvolvimento, o vento é fraco e a temperatura ronda os 24ºC..a ver vamos se há alguma animação por aqui hoje já que ontem foi tudo a " rasar



criz0r és meu vizinho 

Vês alguma coisa de jeito para estes lados?


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2008 às 14:41)

Parece que sim  eheh..bem eu vivo num 4º andar felizmente com vista para quase tudo menos para a zona do barreiro..mas já consigo avistar umas belas torres lá para Lisboa e outras a desenvolverem-se rapidamente para os lados de Setúbal..mas por aqui continua tudo calmo..uma animaçãozita é que já se pedia visto que ontem foi tudo ao lado


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 14:55)

criz0r disse:


> Parece que sim  eheh..bem eu vivo num 4º andar felizmente com vista para quase tudo menos para a zona do barreiro..mas já consigo avistar umas belas torres lá para Lisboa e outras a desenvolverem-se rapidamente para os lados de Setúbal..mas por aqui continua tudo calmo..uma animaçãozita é que já se pedia visto que ontem foi tudo ao lado



Aqui na minha zona eu estou cada vez mais rodeado, para qualquer lado que olhe (nas traseiras da minha casa) só vejo é cumulos a desenvolverem-se, quer a Este, Oeste ou mesmo Sul da minha localização (se não me engano nas posições ).


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2008 às 14:58)

Por cá, está um rico dia de Verão, está um espétaculo nada como o aquecimento global para nos dar estes presentes.

Algumas nuvens no ar, mas que daqui a 2 horas se começarão a dissipar, estou com 22.1ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 14:59)

Mais uma tirada mesmo agora:

Este e SE:


----------



## meteo (19 Out 2008 às 15:04)

miguel disse:


> Sim..
> 
> o calor aperta *28,4ºC*
> 26%HR
> 0,0km/h


 bastante calor por ai


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 15:07)

meteo disse:


> bastante calor por ai



Sim está um dia quente por aqui agora tenho 28,3ºC mas já tive 29,2ºC  a humidade está nos 34% o vento é fraco...


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 15:22)

Meti o meu telemóvel em cima de um tripé improvisado  a filmar continuamente o desenvolvimento das torres a este de mim, para depois fazer um time lapse. O meu telemóvel dá para filmar durante uma hora ou até que a bateria se acabe, por isso ainda devo de conseguir alguma coisa


----------



## amarusp (19 Out 2008 às 15:33)

Boa tarde !
A norte de Loriga estão a formar-se umas nuves bens agradáveis
As montanhas são a Serra da Estrela!


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 15:35)

Mais uma imagem quase em tempo real do panorama por aqui


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2008 às 15:42)

Os Cumulus Congestus Reinam, nos céus... e a Temperatura não pára de subir, pelo que estou com *24,8ºC* neste momento...

Humidade a 41%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,6ºC


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 15:43)

miguel disse:


> Mais uma imagem quase em tempo real do panorama por aqui



Eu se tivesse máquina fotográfica já tinha tirado um monte delas... 

E já tinha uma foto-reportagem a meio...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2008 às 15:46)

Pela imagem de sat está entrar pela zona do estreito umas belas formações,vamos esperar mais um par de horas


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 15:54)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Pela imagem de sat está entrar pela zona do estreito umas belas formações,vamos esperar mais um par de horas



Tão muito longe! não acredito que chegem a fronteira ainda activas ainda por cima se chegarem seria já noite altura em que perdem força  mais depressa rebentaria uma assim do nada mais perto da fronteira 

28,7ºC
33%HR
1015hpa


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 15:59)

Mais uma foto...









27,7ºC
33%HR


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 16:14)

Esta nuvem tem chuva consigo ver os cordões de chuva 








O calor apertou mais ainda 29,6ºC e 31%HR


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2008 às 16:17)

> Esta nuvem tem chuva consigo ver os cordões de chuva



deve ter uns aguaceiros fracos ou não?? 

por aqui céu muito nublado com boas abertas e vento fraco 

ainda não pingou


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 16:23)

Brunomc disse:


> deve ter uns aguaceiros fracos ou não??
> 
> por aqui céu muito nublado com boas abertas e vento fraco
> 
> ainda não pingou



Sim tem tou a ver os fios de chuva a cair desta nuvem... não se aguenta estar ao sol tive dois minutos ao sol e estou a transpirar por todo o lado  

29,1ºC
31%HR


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2008 às 16:27)

> Sim tem tou a ver os fios de chuva a cair desta nuvem... não se aguenta estar ao sol tive dois minutos ao sol e estou a transpirar por todo o lado



também ja tive ao sol..é sol de trovoada 

agora deviam cair umas pinginhas por aqui..isso é que era 


as células tão a ir pra Nw


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 16:29)

Como ela ficou 









30,2ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 16:32)




----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 16:33)

Já pinga e que grandes pingos


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2008 às 16:33)

no radar do IM ve-se alguns focos de precipitação a NE e a SE de Setúbal..

Miguel será que hoje tens festa ai?? 

Miguel essa nuvem era a que vinha de SE não é??


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 16:38)

Parece granizo tal a grossura dos pingos!!! e a temperatura!! *30,4ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2008 às 16:39)

> Parece granizo tal a grossura dos pingos!!! e a temperatura!! 30,4ºC




30,4ºC 

tá bom pra formação de uma trovoada


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2008 às 16:40)

Neste momento tenho *21,9ºC* e os Cumulus congestus vão reduzindo... quer em tamanho como em quantidade...

A Temperatura Máxima subiu aos *25,1ºC*

Humidade a 59%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,4ºC


Boa Sorte Miguel


----------



## João Soares (19 Out 2008 às 16:40)

Esteve um dia primaveril
Com a maxima a ir aos *21,2ºC*


Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO
Temp: *20,5ºC*
Hum: *68%*
Pressao: *1015hPa*


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 16:45)

A chover ao tempo e mesmo assim ainda 28,5ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 16:48)

27,8ºC, 44%HR e pingos bem grossos


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 16:48)

Aqui finalmente começa-se a aproximar uma célula vinda do interior 

Tem a base escura e o topo do cumulo muito branquinho, olha que contraste


----------



## storm (19 Out 2008 às 16:53)

Fui a pouco a rua , cumulus mesmo aqui por cima e ao longe (Montejunto, lados do Cadaval, e cada formação  aquela que está aqui por cima já tem um grande aspecto .(vem tudo nesta direcção)

Temperatura actual:23.4ºC

A coisa de 1 hora estava 25.2ºC


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 16:57)

miguel disse:


> 27,8ºC, 44%HR e pingos bem grossos



Ainda continua?


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2008 às 17:00)

Torres enormes que consigo vislumbrar por cima de Setúbal..por aqui de realçar a tórrida tarde..mas nada de trovoada e chuva..temperatura nos 27ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Perfect Storm (19 Out 2008 às 17:01)

Boa tarde a todos!!
Neste momento aproxima-se um Brutal de Cumulo Vamos ver se dá alguma coisa.

Temp 20,6ºC
Hr 63%
Pressão 1016hpa (descendente)


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 17:01)

O bicho mesmo por cima de mim 








Os primeiros pingos gigantes 








E uma imagem refrescante depois de estarem 30,4ºC até soube bem 














Agora tenho 24,9ºC, 58%HR


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 17:14)

Não ficou fresco mas a temperatura deu uma grande queda!! agora 23,9ºC e 58%HR


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2008 às 17:22)

É agora possível ver novamente bastantes Cumulus Congestus a Este!

Temperatura nos 22,0ºC
Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,4ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 17:27)

De onde veio esta vem lá mais e parece muito melhor


----------



## Henrique (19 Out 2008 às 17:32)

Ainda se estam a desenvolver, talvez venha qualquer coisa para estes lados mas em principio não será de grande relevância, um simples aguaceiro julgo. Alentejo e algarve levam a "taça" para casa XD.


----------



## Perfect Storm (19 Out 2008 às 17:33)

Afinal dissipou-se!!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 17:45)

Tem bom aspecto o que vem ali


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2008 às 17:47)

já ouvi uns trovões de uma célula que tá a S/Sw da minha casa..


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 17:59)

Bem que belo aspecto!


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 18:01)

Reparem na carga de agua que está a cair do lado direito ao canto


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 18:16)

Lindo!


----------



## RMira (19 Out 2008 às 18:23)

É verdade Miguel, estou a ver aqui da minha janela e apercebo-me que está a vir ai algo!


----------



## Jopiro (19 Out 2008 às 18:28)

Neste momento chove um pouco nas Amoreiras- Lisboa e avista-se um lindo arco-iris a Este.
Estou rodeado de cúmulus por todos os lados excepto W que mantém o Sol a brilhar.
Quando era pequeno dizia-se: - A chover e a fazer sol e as bruxas a comerem pão mole.
Temp 22.7º


----------



## RMira (19 Out 2008 às 18:32)

Bonito!


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 18:32)

Lindo lindo o que está a vir de Este  e com o por do sol até mete respeito


----------



## ecobcg (19 Out 2008 às 18:34)

Boa tarde,

Esteve uma bela tarde por aqui, com temperaturas muito agradáveis.
Por volta das 15/16h tirei estas com o telemóvel:












Hoje não houve mais nada!!!


----------



## Jopiro (19 Out 2008 às 18:36)

miguel disse:


> Lindo!



Aí em Setúbal vai dar festa sim.
Atrás dessa formação vai outra muito mais alta e enorme.
Vai descarregar por aí quase de certeza.


----------



## Jopiro (19 Out 2008 às 18:44)

Bruno, como é?
O WetherPulse diz que está a chover "Light Rain Shower" aí em Vendas Novas, confirmas?

A festa tem andado mais a Sul...


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2008 às 18:45)

Dia de sol e calor por aqui.


Extremos de hoje: 9,9ºC / 21,1ºC 


Por agora: 19,2ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 18:47)

Pessoal, estamos em alerta amarelo 

Até amanhã às 8 da manhã!


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 18:49)

Que cores meu deus lindo mesmo a este está mesmo uma cor alaranjado com grandes torres lindo...


----------



## RMira (19 Out 2008 às 18:53)

Aí está!!! Fantástico!


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 18:55)

miguel disse:


> Que cores meu deus lindo mesmo a este está mesmo uma cor alaranjado com grandes torres lindo...



Não me digam nada... Não tenho máquina fotográfica nem nada, ESTOU A PERDER UM ESPECTÁCULO LINDO: CÉU COR DE ROSA, CHEIO DE TORRES ALTÍSSIMAS... 

Estamos em alerta, pode ser que esta noite isto melhore... Alguém vai ser premiado com alguma coisa...


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2008 às 18:58)

> Bruno, como é?
> O WetherPulse diz que está a chover "Light Rain Shower" aí em Vendas Novas, confirmas?



por aqui ainda nada de chuva...

tenho uma célula a Oeste da minha casa e uma brutal a Sul..


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 19:02)

Tirei muitas fotos mas agora não tenho tempo de as escolher...estou a espera dos raios :P


----------



## Teles (19 Out 2008 às 19:09)

Hoje de manhã o céu estava totalmente limpo , após o meio dia começou a festa das nuvens:


----------



## Henrique (19 Out 2008 às 19:09)

É pena estar ao pe do mar, pois a chegada das células à costa provoca dissipação =( a ver vamos.


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 19:13)

Pessoal, vão ao site do IM ou ao Sat24 e vejam o desenvolvimento da célula gigante que está ao lado do algarve e a vir na nossa direcção. Será que temos sorte hoje a noite? Penso que essa mesma célula é o motivo dos alertas amarelos todos, do centro e sul do país 

Será que chega cá ainda com alguma actividade?


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 19:13)

Aqui agora chove


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2008 às 19:16)

por aqui não chove..

na zona de Grândola,Alcácer do sal,comporta etc.. deve tar a chover bem


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 19:17)

Por aqui levanta-se vento à medida que as nuvens se aproximam (  n perçebo porquê)

Estão a subir cada vez mais, o céu aqui começa-se a cobrir  Mas não há relâmpagos ainda...


----------



## Teles (19 Out 2008 às 19:17)




----------



## RMira (19 Out 2008 às 19:21)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Pessoal, vão ao site do IM ou ao Sat24 e vejam o desenvolvimento da célula gigante que está ao lado do algarve e a vir na nossa direcção. Será que temos sorte hoje a noite? Penso que essa mesma célula é o motivo dos alertas amarelos todos, do centro e sul do país
> 
> Será que chega cá ainda com alguma actividade?



Penso que está a crescer à medida que entra cá! Esta noite promete! Em Setúbal, vem aí a célula maior! Agora é que vai começar, a primeira ameaçou mas passou...


----------



## rbsmr (19 Out 2008 às 19:25)

mirones disse:


> Penso que está a crescer à medida que entra cá! Esta noite promete! Em Setúbal, vem aí a célula maior! Agora é que vai começar, a primeira ameaçou mas passou...



A animação da imagem de satélite promete para a zona de setúbal e  lisboa (se continuar a progressão para Norte) qualquer coisa... 

Alguém aqui da zona de Elvas/Évora que possa confirmar a progressão (e estado do tempo) daquela célula junto à fronteira???


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2008 às 19:27)

> A animação da imagem de satélite promete para a zona de lisboa qualquer coisa...




ainda têem que passar por Setúbal primeiro..


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 19:28)

Em Ermidas do Sado sei de ter feito trovoada ao final da tarde...aqui ainda estou de olhos bem atentos mas não vejo relâmpagos


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 19:30)

Aqui pelo menos eu confirmo duas células bem grandes que vão passar por mim dentro de +/- 2 horas, e que de seguida vão para lisboa (estão a mover-se para este (da minha localização)).  Ainda não consigo ver relâmpagos nem ouvir nada


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 19:34)

RELÃMPAGOOOSSS


----------



## RMira (19 Out 2008 às 19:35)

miguel disse:


> RELÃMPAGOOOSSS




De que lado Miguel, ainda não vi nada!? De Tróia?


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 19:35)

mirones disse:


> De que lado Miguel, ainda não vi nada!? De Tróia?



Atras do Jumbo e da cadeia


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 19:36)

miguel disse:


> RELÃMPAGOOOSSS



JÁ OS VIIIIII


----------



## camrov8 (19 Out 2008 às 19:36)

espero que venha alguma coisa cá para cima


----------



## RMira (19 Out 2008 às 19:36)

miguel disse:


> Atras do Jumbo e da cadeia



Bolas, a minha casa não tem vista para esse lado!


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 19:39)

Um graandee este já dava uma foto fixe...bem vou tras do tripé


----------



## RMira (19 Out 2008 às 19:40)

TROVÃÃÃO AO LONGE! Começou


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2008 às 19:42)

por aqui nada..mas já vi relãmpagos a Sw e Oeste


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 19:45)

A mesma célula que está a produzir os relâmpagos aqui está a subir na minha direcção


----------



## DRC (19 Out 2008 às 19:48)

O Instituto de Meteorologia pôs em alerta *AMARELO*
devido á previsão de:
Aguaceiros Fortes , Trovoada e Granizo.

Os distritos de:

- Lisboa
-Santarém
-Setúbal
-Portalegre
-Évora
-Beja 
-Faro


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2008 às 19:49)

Bem o cenário promete para estes lados mas vamos ver..já tive bastantes desilusões nas ultimas semanas


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2008 às 19:50)

Cheguei agora de um belo passeio de Bicicleta, no qual vi um Mega Arco-Íris, e ainda apanhei com alguns pingos grossos em Cima!

Neste momento tenho 18,1ºC
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de SO (245º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,6ºC


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2008 às 19:56)

as células de Sueste tão a esfumar-se o kê..


----------



## rijo (19 Out 2008 às 19:56)

Gilmet disse:


> Cheguei agora de um belo passeio de Bicicleta, no qual vi um Mega Arco-Íris, e ainda apanhei com alguns pingos grossos em Cima!
> 
> Neste momento tenho 18,1ºC
> Humidade a 75%
> ...



Também o vi aqui em Queluz, mas não era apenas um. Eram vários.


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 20:03)

Tenho como panorama uma célula perfeita, redonda, com, sem exagero, 1 km de diâmetro e 2 ou 3 de altura. De vez em quando caem relâmpagos ao longe. Mesmo sendo de noite é MUITO perceptível onde está a chover (vêem-se aqueles "riscos" a saír da base da nuvem. MESMO LINDO 

É pena é não ter nada para registar este momento...


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2008 às 20:05)

estive no algarve e acabei de chegar aos olivais agora estao 20.5Cº e ceu com periodos de mto nublado.
no sul a trovoada foi uma constante as celulas e os brutais cumulus congestus foram uma visao comum entre as 12 e as 20 h tanto de sabado como de hoje.
na volta a trovoada e os violentissimos aguaceiros ( muito mais que 200mm/h) acompanharam-me .
as imagens tentarei expor ainda hoje mas sao de telemovel...
boas


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 20:16)

A carga de água que está a caír aqui neste preciso momento...... 

Ha muito que nao via destas...


----------



## redragon (19 Out 2008 às 20:16)

vem ai algo do lado de espanha...acho que vou ter sorte...esperemos...


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2008 às 20:20)

> A carga de água que está a caír aqui neste preciso momento......
> 
> Ha muito que nao via destas...



a granizo também??


----------



## RMira (19 Out 2008 às 20:24)

Chove CUPIOSAMENTE em Setúbal!


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 20:25)

Brunomc disse:


> a granizo também??



Agora já acabou. Granizo não caiu nenhum, era mesmo só chuva forte e algum vento.


----------



## Perfect Storm (19 Out 2008 às 20:27)

Por aqui como sempre nada de especial!!! Só dissipação
Temp 19ºC
Hr65%
Pressão 1017hpa (a subir)
Paciência tenho que me contentar


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 20:31)

Alguém ta a assistir a algum expectáculo com relâmpagos? É que de 10 em 10 min oiço trovões muito ao longe...


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 20:38)

Quanto a trovoada deu apenas 4 relampagos agora a mesma célula está a descarregar chuva aqui e tenho até agora 1,1mm de chuva e continua.


----------



## Henrique (19 Out 2008 às 20:39)

Céu limpo aqui por cima -.-', olho para sul, nuvens, olho para norte, nuvens, mas aqui, aqui está céu limpoooo!!!!!! GRRR
Não vejo clarões nenhuns.


----------



## DRC (19 Out 2008 às 20:43)

Não tenho grandes espectativas
para esta noite e a próxima madrugada,
á pouco uma célula passou-me ao lado
e a que se encontra no Alentejo, penso
que se irá dissipar dentro de pouco tempo.
Enfim, vou-me contentar com o que vi ontem.
Boa Noite a todos!


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2008 às 20:49)

estou numa localidade chamada Marconi..entre vendas novas e montemor..aqui estão muitas nuvens e cai agora um aguaceiro fraco..estão 20,5¤C


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2008 às 20:54)

Henrique disse:


> Céu limpo aqui por cima -.-', olho para sul, nuvens, olho para norte, nuvens, mas aqui, aqui está céu limpoooo!!!!!! GRRR
> Não vejo clarões nenhuns.



Aqui está muito nublado, mas é só fumo daquilo que já foram grandes células.
O vento mantém-se moderado de NE.
A temperatura está nos 20,5ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 20:55)

Continua a chover bem! trovoada nada   18,2ºC, 91%HR chuva acomulada até agora de 3,2mm


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 20:58)

miguel disse:


> Continua a chover bem! trovoada nada   18,2ºC, 91%HR chuva acomulada até agora de 3,2mm



Miguel qual é a tua estação meteorológica?


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 21:00)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Miguel qual é a tua estação meteorológica?



Oregon WMR100...

agora chove um pouco menos


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 21:05)

Agora chove forte


----------



## DRC (19 Out 2008 às 21:06)

Acham que vai chegar alguma coisa aqui?
Á Póvoa de Santa Iria, Vila Franca de Xira?


----------



## *Dave* (19 Out 2008 às 21:09)

Por aqui prepara-se mais uma noite fria!

T: *16,9ºC*
HR: *67%*
P: *1016,4mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *925m* (nuvens baixas)


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 21:09)

*4,2mm* de chuva e continua a cair!!

17,9ºC
94%HR


----------



## DRC (19 Out 2008 às 21:15)

Zonas de Forte Precipitação:


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 21:15)

miguel disse:


> *4,2mm* de chuva e continua a cair!!



Tu tens possibilidade de colocar o pluviómetro no telhado, pelos vistos... Não estou enganado pois não?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Out 2008 às 21:16)

Boa noite. 
Dia quente com céu muito nublado com abertas e aguaceiros durante a madrugada.

Tmin - 21,2ºC
Tmax - 26,3ºC
Actual - 23,6ºC

Precipitação - 20 mm


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 21:18)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Tu tens possibilidade de colocar o pluviómetro no telhado, pelos vistos... Não estou enganado pois não?



Ter tenho mas não o tenho no telhado  

*5,3mm*


----------



## Manuel Brito (19 Out 2008 às 21:18)

Boas. Temperatura actual 21º com ventinho espanhol  
Ou seja vento este com 28km/h (090º com 14kt)


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 21:21)

miguel disse:


> Ter tenho mas não o tenho no telhado
> 
> *5,3mm*



Colocaste-o aonde?

É que eu tenho o mesmo problema (tenho telhado mas a possibilidade de lá o colocar não...) e pensei em colocar o meu (quando comprar) na parte de fora de uma das varandas... Que achas?

E o catavento tens aonde?


----------



## henriquesillva (19 Out 2008 às 21:40)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min....................................15.4º  (08h57m)
T máx...................................22.4º  (16h47m)

H min....................................46%
H máx...................................74%

Pressão actual.......................1018 hPa


----------



## amarusp (19 Out 2008 às 21:41)

15,1 é a temperatura actual em Loriga.
Humidade de 71% e pressão de 1017 hpa jonalor

Boa Noite


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 21:46)

Desde ha 7 minutos para cá que ela não pára de caír. À mistura, algumas rajadas de vento, moderadas (Estimativa: já devem de ter caído uns 5 mm de chuva +/- e o vento deve de se situar nos 30 km/h)

Quando comprar a minha estação aí sim, os dados vão ser precisos


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2008 às 21:54)

O céu está Muito Nublado... restos de uma célula que se esfumou...

Temperatura nos 17,1ºC
Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NNO (338º)... Variável
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,1ºC


----------



## mocha (19 Out 2008 às 21:55)

boa noite a todos, por aqui tambem choveu e bem, sigo com 21ºc
o ceu continua muito nublado, não sei se virá mais


----------



## squidward (19 Out 2008 às 21:58)

(19-10-2008)

T.max:  31.0ºC
T.min:  11.9ºC


----------



## Teles (19 Out 2008 às 22:04)

Boa noite! Por aqui a minima foi de 12 graus e maxima de 27 graus, de manhã céu limpo, a tarde, céu aumentado de nebulusidade gradualmente dia com vento quase nulo


----------



## Thomar (19 Out 2008 às 22:13)

Boa noite! 

Aqui por Lisboa chuviscou  durante 1 minuto!

O céu encontra-se muito nublado a parcialmente nublado (nuvens muito desorganizadas), com quase total ausência de vento e uma temperatura a rondar os +20ºC.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 22:17)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Colocaste-o aonde?
> 
> É que eu tenho o mesmo problema (tenho telhado mas a possibilidade de lá o colocar não...) e pensei em colocar o meu (quando comprar) na parte de fora de uma das varandas... Que achas?
> 
> E o catavento tens aonde?



Tenho tudo colocado na varanda...não é o local mais indicado mas é o melhor que posso arranjar para já. mas o pluviometro está bem colocado e o anemometro e termometro está num ferro afastado quase 2 metros do prédio


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2008 às 22:19)

Thomar disse:


> O céu encontra-se muito nublado a parcialmente nublado (nuvens muito desorganizadas), com quase total ausência de vento e uma temperatura a rondar os +20ºC.



É verdade!
Estamos a levar com os restos da margem sul.
O vento é que esteve a soprar moderado de NE e de repente foi-se.

Por agora, céu muito nublado, vento nulo e 20,1ºC.
Sem qualquer vestígio de precipitação à vista.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 22:20)

Extremos de hoje...

Mínima: 13,6ºC
Máxima: 30,4ºC 

Hum máx:96%
Hum mín:31%

Precipitação:  5,3mm 

Actual:
17,8ºC
96%HR
1017hpa
0,0km/h


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 22:21)

miguel disse:


> Tenho tudo colocado na varanda...não é o local mais indicado mas é o melhor que posso arranjar para já. mas o pluviometro está bem colocado e o anemometro e termometro está num ferro afastado quase 2 metros do prédio



Miguel mandei-te uma MP, pensei que tinhas ido embora e que so voltavas amanhã. De qualquer maneira ja vi aqui uma parte do que queria saber. De qualquer maneira, lê a MP e se tiveres mais algo a acrescentar responde


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2008 às 22:26)

Aqui deixo algumas fotos tiradas aqui em Setúbal ao final da tarde cair da noite:


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2008 às 22:42)

Excelentes Fotos Miguel!!

Deixo Também algumas desta Tarde...




























Neste momento tenho 17,9ºC (A temperatura tem vindo a subir)

Humidade a 72%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,8ºC


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 22:47)

Belas fotos, Gilmet 

Como é que colocaste o nome e a data no fundo da foto? É através de um programa, certo?


----------



## *Dave* (19 Out 2008 às 23:14)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *25,2ºC*
Tmín: *11,6ºC* 

HRmáx: 88%
HRmín: 47%

Pmáx: 1017,7mb/hPa
Pmín: 1014,7mb/hPa 


Belas fotos _*GILMET*_ 


---------------------------------------------------------------

Neste momento:

T: *15,6ºC*
HR: *71%*
P: *1017,0mb/hPa*
Base das nuvens: aprox. *785m* (nuvens baixas)


----------



## Manuel Brito (19 Out 2008 às 23:17)

Boas. Tempo neste momento pouco nublado, com 19º de temperatura.
Pressão 1016 hpa humidade 84%. Vento 12 km/h.


----------



## squidward (19 Out 2008 às 23:21)

Fotos espectaculares


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2008 às 23:22)

Obrigado a Ambos

Neste momento tenho 17,6ºC

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_






Por Coimbra, o nosso Amigo Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Mínima de *14,1ºC*, e uma Temperatura Máxima de *24,8ºC*
Ás 17:48, ele estava com 23,3ºC de Temperatura e 1014 hPa de Pressão, com céu Muito Nublado


----------



## Perfect Storm (19 Out 2008 às 23:24)

Gilmet disse:


> Excelentes Fotos Miguel!!
> 
> Deixo Também algumas desta Tarde...
> 
> ...



Parabéns pelas fantasticas fotos!!


----------



## storm (19 Out 2008 às 23:24)

Temperatura actual: 17.5ºC


Fotos excelentes , por aqui continua tudo na mesma (céu limpo)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2008 às 23:34)

Boas...por aqui tudo calmo com vento nulo,com céu limpo e a temp:actual 17.2ºc.

Temparaturas de hoje 13.4/23.9ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## João Soares (19 Out 2008 às 23:34)

Neste momento, céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp*E*ratura: *16.0ºC*
Hum: *78%*
Pressao: *1017hpa*


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2008 às 23:41)

O céu vai limpando, e o vento mantém-se fraco.
A temperatura está nos 19,5ºC.

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 13,0ºC
Tmáx: 25,4ºC


Hoje ao pôr-do-sol:


----------



## Perfect Storm (19 Out 2008 às 23:44)

Por aqui o dia foi muito calmo, com muito sol e temperaturas agradaveis. Por momentos algums cumolos se aproximaram mas nada acabou por surgir
Neste momento céu limpo com:
Temp 17ºC
Hr72%
Pressão 1019hpa.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Out 2008 às 23:48)

Boa Noite 

por aqui :

23h45

* céu limpo com algumas nuvens a Este

* vento fraco

* 16.0ºC



-- cairam uns aguaceiros moderados por volta das 21h..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Out 2008 às 23:54)

Boa Noite.

Por aqui mais um dia de desilusão, o céu esteve coberto por cumulus toda a tarde mas não deram em nada

Extremos de Hoje: 

T.Máxima: 24.8ºC

t.Minima : 11.5ºc

Até amanhã


----------



## João Soares (20 Out 2008 às 00:04)

_Extremos de 19.Outubro_

Temp maxima: *21,2ºC*
Temp minima: *13,2ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2008 às 00:32)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *12,3 ºC*
Tx: *24,6 ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2008 às 00:41)

Por cá mínima de 13.1ºC e máxima de 22.9ºC agora estou com 18.2ºC.

Rico dia de Verão


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2008 às 00:51)

Boa noite cheguei à pouco a Bragança

Neste momento estão 12.5ºC por aqui...


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2008 às 00:59)

*Precipitação:*
20,0mm   Lagoa - Açores (MiguelMinhoto)
 5,4mm   Santana - Madeira (Rog)
 5,3mm   Setúbal - Norte (miguel)
 1,6mm   Moita - Setúbal (Hotspot)


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2008 às 07:15)

Bela Foto André! Que lindas Cores


Por cá, noite de céu variando entre Pouco Nublado e Muito Nublado, e com a Temperatura e a Humidade sempre aos saltos, daí a Mínima ter sido de *16,2ºC*, tendo já ido aos 18,5ºC

Neste momento tenho 17,3ºC
Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,2ºC


Um Bom Dia para todos, que eu só volto logo à noite...


----------



## vitamos (20 Out 2008 às 08:55)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu pouco nublado. Pressão em 1016hPa.

*Tmin 16,1ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Out 2008 às 09:11)

Bom Dia

Por aqui hoje a Minima foi de 14.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 16.1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Out 2008 às 10:21)

Boas,



Mínima de 15,7ºC e céu nublado com algumas nuvens vindas de Este.

Talvez a tarde traga  ...ontem andou no horizonte









Srs. Mods. editem s.f.f o post 1415 e corrijam o tamanho () da imagem


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Out 2008 às 12:07)

Neste momento por aqui o céu está ficar nublado e estão 24.0ºC


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2008 às 12:12)

Bom dia pessoal 

Aqui por Bragança tive uma minima de 9.2ºC, neste momento registo 15.7ºC. O céu por aqui apresenta algumas nuvens....


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2008 às 12:15)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado mas agora abriu mais, vamos lá ver prevêem festa para esta tarde, vamos ver concretiza-se, mais confiante no interior (serra algarvia) do que no litoral.


----------



## Lightning (20 Out 2008 às 12:20)

Boas a todos.

Aqui acordei com céu pouco nublado, as nuvens dispersaram-se, mas agora está a voltar a cobrir-se. Algumas delas são torres bastante altas, que se formam e se desfazem num ápice...

Agora: Céu pouco nublado, vento moderado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2008 às 12:33)

Boas tardes por aqui continuamos com o céu muito nublado por nuvens altas mas por fim já estão aparecer nuvens baixas,um dia de outonoo vento vai fraco com a temparatura a subir muito devagarinho 19.5ºc.


----------



## Teles (20 Out 2008 às 12:45)

Viva por aqui o céu tem-se mantido nebulado, o vento está fraco e a temperatura de momento é de 23 graus


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2008 às 12:53)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 14,6ºC...

Agora o dia está assim:








25,3ºC
51%HR
1018hpa
0,0km/h
Ponto de orvalho 15ºC


----------



## Lightning (20 Out 2008 às 13:01)

Pessoal, no site do sat24 vejo umas nuvens a formarem-se em espanha, a vir na direcção do norte e centro de Portugal. Mas não me parecem cumulos, são nuvens que se assemelham a "nevoeiro", nuvens quase transparentes e que se movem muito rapidamente. Alguém me sabe dizer o que são?


----------



## Hazores (20 Out 2008 às 13:25)

neste momento estão 26ºC 

otempo está assim:









nunca mais chega frio


----------



## vitamos (20 Out 2008 às 13:45)

Neste momento céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Como o vento não sopra está uma sensação de calor! Por quanto tempo, eis a questão!


----------



## *Dave* (20 Out 2008 às 14:00)

Aqui o céu está completamente nublado , mas até agora apenas caíram 0,8mm .

Sigo com:
T: *20,0ºC*
HR: *68%*
P: *1017,9mb/hPa*
Base das nuvens: aprox. *910m* (nuvens baixas)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2008 às 14:16)

Boas então por aqui não querem ver que começou a é verdadeo céu continua muito nublado mas sente-se o ar quente, com a temp:nos 20.9ºc e vento fraco.

Até logo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Out 2008 às 14:19)

Por aqui está o céu está muito nublado e estão 25.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Out 2008 às 14:27)

A minima desta noite foi de *14,4ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Mais, um belo dia de primaveril
Temp: *21,1ºC*
Hum: *67%*

Por agora, ja registei 22,4ºC de maxima


----------



## Rog (20 Out 2008 às 14:27)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 18,2ºC
86%HR
1018hpa

min 13,7ºC
prec 0,9mm


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2008 às 14:30)

O dia está quente e agora sem sol! 27,3ºC, 41%HR

Noto que hoje já não se desenvolvem aqueles grandes cumulos como nos ultimos dois dias, nada a ver mesmo...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Out 2008 às 14:33)

Neste momento está um pequeno aguaceiro a este de mim, e a temperatura já desceu um pouco estão 24.7ºC


----------



## Kraliv (20 Out 2008 às 15:42)

Boas,



Céu nublado, vento fraco e temperatura nos 24,9ºC

Acho que não vai dar nada a tarde de hoje


----------



## *Dave* (20 Out 2008 às 15:44)

Por aqui a temperatura mantém-se constante: *22,4ºC*

O céu está a ficar mais limpo, estando nublado apenas uma parte do céu, ainda cheguei a pensar em chuva ...


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2008 às 15:54)

Podem esquecer os aguaceiros por hoje..para mim já não vai dar nada as nuvens não estão a ter desenvolvimento ao contrario dos últimos dois dias, por aqui tudo o que aparece no interior ao se aproximar do litoral acaba por se desfazer...o dia de hoje já não tem potencial nem sei porque motivo o IM deu ainda aguaceiros e trovoada com granizo para alguma regiões hoje mas enfim...venha agora a frente fria de amanha ao final do dia e noite  

26,4ºC
45%HR
1017hpa


----------



## redragon (20 Out 2008 às 16:00)

Bem ontem ainda vi clarões ao longe, mas aqui nada. Hoje está-se a pôr muito cinzento com valente crescimento conveccional de nuvens. Espero que me calhe ainda alguma coisa...


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2008 às 16:26)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui está calorzito, estão 24ºC, o vento sopra de sueste, moderado, a puxar humidade, e a Norte de Lagoa, por cima da Serra de Monchique (e agora já se estendeu quase até aqui) estão umas células enormes, com grande desenvolvimento vertical!!! Não sei se vai chegar aqui alguma chuva/trovoada ou se se vai dissipar tudo!!! Para já, promete!!!


----------



## ct5iul (20 Out 2008 às 16:45)

Boa Tarde

Temp actual 24.8ºC/ GMT+1 16:40
Temp ao sol: 25.6ºC/ GMT+1 16:40
Pressão: 1014.9Hpa - GMT+1 16:40
Intensidade do Vento:3.7 km/h - GMT+1 16:40
Escala de Beaufort :1 ARAGEM
Direção do Vento: S - GMT+1 16:40
Temperatura do vento: 24.5ºC - GMT+1 16:40
Humidade Relativa: 57 % - GMT+ 16:40
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - GMT+1 16:40
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado - GMT+1 16:40
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste Momento o ceu esta limpo consigo ver algumas nuvens na zona Oeste


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Out 2008 às 17:28)

Olá pessoal, não sei se alguém já reparou, no site do IM, já existe previsão de possibilidade de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra, para a próxima 4ª feira... Será que vai ser aí que vai estrear a temporada de neve 2008-2009?...
Por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens, estão 24º.1, e 1016Hpa, estando a pressao estável.


----------



## storm (20 Out 2008 às 17:30)

Temperatura actual: 25.1ºC

Manha de céu limpo, tarde pouco nublado, neste momento a algumas rajadas de vento fraco/moderado e do lado do Montejunto vem uma grande camada de nuvens. Já caiu umas pingas, acho que é só aspecto ameaçador.


----------



## squidward (20 Out 2008 às 17:46)

(20-10-2008)

t.max:  28.0ºc
t.min:  15.1ºc


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Out 2008 às 18:00)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a Máxima de hoje foi de 26.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 23.0ºC e o céu está muito nublado, aliás esteve nublado toda a tarde mas não deu em nada foi tudo ao lado


T.Minima : 14.7ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2008 às 18:03)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Temperatura:

Mín.:*14,6ºC*
Máx.:*28,4ºC*

Humidade:

Máx:*97%*
Mín.:*39%*

Actual:
*24,9ºC
53%HR
1016hpa
0,0km/h*


----------



## João Soares (20 Out 2008 às 18:04)

Céu limpo e vento nulo

Temp: *20,1ºC*
Hum: *67%*

Uma tarde um pouco mais quente, mas mesmo assim os termometros nao ultrapassaram os *22,4ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (20 Out 2008 às 18:09)

Por aqui o Sol já está bem perto do horizonte e as nuvens voltam a aparecer no céu.

Neste momento:
T:* 21,1ºC*
HR: *60%*
P:* 1015,6mb/hPa*
Base das nuvens: aprox. *1214m* (nuvens baixas)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2008 às 18:22)

Boas...por aqui vamos com céu pouco nublado com nuvens altas e médias o vento vai soprando fraco de NW e a temparatura vai descendo 21.3ºc.


----------



## DRC (20 Out 2008 às 18:38)

O céu está tão negro,
o arco iris mesmo sobre o Rio Tejo
e o vento forte parecem querer dizer alguma coisa


----------



## Lightning (20 Out 2008 às 18:49)

Aqui: vento nulo, com duas células a virem na minha direcção. Espero que dê alguma coisa


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2008 às 18:58)

Céu nublado e 19,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 7,5ºC / 21,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2008 às 19:27)

http://www.sat24.com/images.php?country=eu&type=zoom&format=640x480001001&rnd=686944
Pela imagem no atlantico já se vê a massa de ar fria ha aproximar-se da PI.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2008 às 19:28)

Eis que o dia mais preenchido da Semana, "Chegou ao Fim"

Este dia foi marcado Por Cumulus Humilis, e Congestus, que preencheram o céu quase todo o Dia...

A Temperatura Máxima foi a mais alta do mês, com *25,3ºC*

Neste momento tenho 18,7ºC
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
vento a 7,9 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,0ºC

Bastantes Cirrus e Cirroestratus no céu, e alguns Cumulus Humilis, na região Este...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Out 2008 às 19:38)

Boa tarde. 

Hoje por aqui manhã de céu pouco nublado e tarde de céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros.

Tmin - 19,3ºC
Tmax - 25,3ºC

Actual - 23,5ºC e 79% Hr


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2008 às 19:46)

Por cá, tarde de céu pouco nublado, mas bastante quente.
A máxima foi de *26,5 ºC* e agora estão *21,2 ºC* com céu nublado a Este.


----------



## Lightning (20 Out 2008 às 20:17)

As células que se estavam a aproximar aqui, desapareçeram por completo após lhe terem cortado a sua segunda fonte de energia, o sol...

Por aqui prossigo com céu limpo, vento nulo e temperatura agradável


----------



## henriquesillva (20 Out 2008 às 21:30)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...................................16.1º  (08h30m)
T máx..................................23.7º  (16h11m)

H min...................................45%
H máx..................................76%

Pressão actual......................1018 hPa


----------



## Rog (20 Out 2008 às 21:41)

Boas
Por aqui a noite segue com céu pouco nublado
13,8ºC
95%HR
1019hpa

min 13,7ºC (deverá ainda ser batida até às 0h)
max 19ºC
prec 0,9mm


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (20 Out 2008 às 21:45)

Olá amigos de Portugal.

Vivo en Huelva, a 40 km do Algarve.
Mi estaçao está en Gibraleón (Huelva), 10 km ao norte da cidade de Huelva.
Desculpem mi Portugues....

Iré poniendo mis datos de tempo en tempo.

Dejo link (enlace), para que conozcan mi estaçao....

WWW.METEOHUELVA.BLOGSPOT.COM

Muito Obrigado


----------



## *Dave* (20 Out 2008 às 21:47)

Neste momento:
T: *18,8ºC*
HR:*67%*
P: *1015,1mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox.* 938m*


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (20 Out 2008 às 21:54)

Olá amigos de Portugal.

Vivo en Huelva, a 40 km do Algarve.
Mi estaçao está en Gibraleón (Huelva), 10 km ao norte da cidade de Huelva.
Desculpem mi Portugues....

Iré poniendo mis datos de tempo en tempo.

Dejo link (enlace), para que conozcan mi estaçao....

WWW.METEOHUELVA.BLOGSPOT.COM

Muito Obrigado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Out 2008 às 21:58)

Por aqui sigo com 18.8ºC e céu limpo


----------



## João Soares (20 Out 2008 às 21:58)

Ceu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *16,5ºC*
Hum: *73%*

PS: Bem-vindo(a), Huelva-Espanha
Contamos com os teus registos


----------



## Lightning (20 Out 2008 às 21:58)

Huelva-Espanha disse:


> Olá amigos de Portugal.
> 
> Vivo en Huelva, a 40 km do Algarve.
> Mi estaçao está en Gibraleón (Huelva), 10 km ao norte da cidade de Huelva.
> ...



Benvenido ao MeteoPT
Espero que gostes deste site. Muchas gracias por tu colaboracion. 

Desculpa mi español.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (20 Out 2008 às 22:03)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Benvenido ao MeteoPT
> Espero que gostes deste site. Muchas gracias por tu colaboracion.
> 
> Desculpa mi español.




Muito Obrigado...Frank_Tornado


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Out 2008 às 22:14)

Huelva-Espanha disse:


> Olá amigos de Portugal.
> 
> Vivo en Huelva, a 40 km do Algarve.
> Mi estaçao está en Gibraleón (Huelva), 10 km ao norte da cidade de Huelva.
> ...



boas

bem vindo ao fórum 

já agora sabes  se passou alguma coisa  a ESTE de Huelva no satélite  marcava uma boa célula.

no vosso radar também 







abraços


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2008 às 22:20)

Sê Muito Bem-Vindo/a ao MeteoPT, *Huelva-Espanha*!!

A Temperatura tem estado a subir nos últimos minutos, após, esta, ter estagnado nos 18,4ºC...

Neste momento tenho *18,9ºC*


_*Extremos de Hoje:*_





Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de *24,7ºC*
Por lá, ás 20:16, estavam 20,4ºC de Temperatura e 1016 hPa de Pressão...


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (20 Out 2008 às 22:24)

Muito Obrigado a todos....

Ayer (Domingo, primera feira), una gran traboada pasó por Huelva,
tengo fotos, en mi blog....

Pueden verlas, fue increible...

WWW.MeteoHuelva.blogspot.com

Fotos de la tormenta (traboada), un gran Arcus, desde Huelva cidade.

Obrigado


----------



## Lightning (20 Out 2008 às 22:28)

Pessoal, estou a achar MUITO ESTRANHO MESMO o facto de a temperatura estar a subir aqui 

É que tipo, tenho um termómetro daqueles antigos na varanda, abocado estavam 22 graus. Agora estão 24!!!!!

Ou o termómetro está avariado ou então já nao perçebo nada!!!


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (20 Out 2008 às 22:31)

Amigos do Portugal, aqui la tormenta en Huelva,
ayer Domingo (primera feira):








*22 mm *de chuva, en Huelva en 30 minutos....


----------



## camrov8 (20 Out 2008 às 22:34)

estamos a ficar internacionais


----------



## Lightning (20 Out 2008 às 22:36)

Huelva-Espanha disse:


> Amigos do Portugal, aqui la tormenta en Huelva,
> ayer Domingo:
> 
> 
> ...



 Belo registo, Huelva-Espanha. Bela foto, também.


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2008 às 22:40)

Un forero Onubense...  Lastima por el Recre... 

Enhorabuena!



Pelos algarves, algumas trovoadas dispersas durante a tarde. Pena que se tenham formado já depois das 15 h. A convecção não foi tão intensa como no fim de semana. 

Não sei se existem algumas imagens do radar do IM ainda do dia de domingo. Uma das trovoadas que andou por Aljezur terá provocado um pequeno incêndio florestal...


----------



## *Dave* (20 Out 2008 às 22:41)

Sê bem vindo *Huelva-Espanha*.

----------------

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *23,4ºC*
Tmín: *13,1ºC*

HRmáx: 82%
HRmín: 57%

Pmáx: 1019,0mb/hPa
Pmín: 1015,2mb/hPa

Precipitação: 0,8mm


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2008 às 22:44)

Oliá!Bienvenidio Huelva-Espanha!!

Ispierio qui giosties di niossio fiorium!!!
Disculpia mi espanhiolio!!!

PS: Bem vindo Huelva-Espanha!
Será interessante termos alguém nessa zona, que tão boas células tem tido nos últimos tempos!!


----------



## Lightning (20 Out 2008 às 22:57)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Pessoal, estou a achar MUITO ESTRANHO MESMO o facto de a temperatura estar a subir aqui
> 
> É que tipo, tenho um termómetro daqueles antigos na varanda, abocado estavam 22 graus. Agora estão 24!!!!!
> 
> Ou o termómetro está avariado ou então já nao perçebo nada!!!



Não cheguei a perceber o que se passou , a temperatura subiu aqueles dois graus, mas agora fui la ver outra vez e desceu 3, passou dos 24 para os 21 graus. Enfim... também não se pode confiar muito num termómetro com mais de 5 anos... que ainda é daqueles que se consegue ver o mercúrio a subir e a descer 

Hoje fico por aqui. Amanhã espero que haja alguma acção. Boas a todos


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2008 às 23:02)

Buenas 

Por aqui sigo com 20,4ºC, 65%HR, 1018hpa, 0,0km/h e céu limpo...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2008 às 23:08)

Imagem maravilhosa é pena que não seja uma iso de -10ºC ali "escondida"  mas já é bom, ao inicio da manhã o Minho já vai refrescar.





Por cá mínima de 16.9ºC e máxima de 23.9ºC agora estou com 18.8ºC.


----------



## João Soares (20 Out 2008 às 23:12)

_Extremos do dia 20.Outubro_

TempEratura máxima: *22,4ºC*
TempEratura minima: *14,4ºC*

Por agora, 
Céu pouco nublado e vento nulo
Temp: 16,2ºC
Hum: 74%
Que venha o frio, que eu tou ca a espera


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2008 às 23:12)

Boas..por aqui a temparatura teima em não baixar devido ao céu estar muito nublado ainda só vou nos 19.0ºc,amanhã por esta esta hora espero ter temp:bem diferentes.
O vento vai soprando fraco de NW/W a pressão nos 1016hpa 64%hr.

Temparaturas de hoje 15.0/23.7ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2008 às 23:16)

*20,4ºC* não sai disto  amanha a esta hora a frente vai estar a passar por estas zonas e só depois se nota o ar mais fresco...ar fresco que se vai notar mais nas mínimas de quinta e sexta, de dia como está sol não se sente tanto o fresco.


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2008 às 23:21)

Eu desci agora a baixo dos 20ºC.
Estou com 19,9ºC

O céu está a limpar, e o vento sopra em geral fraco de NE.

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 16,4ºC
Tmáx: 26,6ºC


----------



## Teles (20 Out 2008 às 23:28)

Bienvenido a nuestro foro Huelva-Espanha



Hei malta! Há algo aqui que não bate certo no espaço de 3 minutos a temperatura subiu dos 17 aos 21 graus e derrepente está a baixar bruscamente já vai nos 16 graus


----------



## Rog (20 Out 2008 às 23:42)

Boas
Vou nos 13ºC
1019hpa
ceu limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2008 às 23:44)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *14,8 ºC*
Tx: *26,5 ºC*
Precipitação: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2008 às 23:46)

Por cá, a noite segue com céu muito nublado.
A temperatura está nos *19,8 ºC* e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2008 às 00:01)

Acabo de ter a mínima do dia 12,9ºC
ceu pouco nublado


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2008 às 00:16)

*Precipitação:*
0,9mm  Santana - Madeira (Rog)
0,8mm  ASM - Idanha-a-Nova (*Dave*)
0,2mm  Moita - Setúbal (Hotspot)


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 00:22)

Por aqui a temperatura finalmente baixou dos 20 e agora está nos 19,5ºC e humidade 70% ...até amanha pessoal


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2008 às 07:11)

Bons Dias!

Após a Temperatura ter chegado aos 19,0ºC, após o meu último post, eis que se iniciou uma bela descida por aí abaixo...

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *14,2ºC*, há pouco, mas ainda existem probabilidades desta ser batida, visto que neste momento tenho 14,3ºC


O Mais espantoso é o Nevoeiro que por aqui vai... tão denso... (Já não consigo ver as matrículas dos carros cá da rua...)

Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 14,8 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,0ºC


----------



## Brunomc (21 Out 2008 às 07:42)

Bom Dia 

céu limpo e vento nulo

estão 13.0ºC


----------



## fsl (21 Out 2008 às 09:01)

AnDré disse:


> *Precipitação:*
> 0,9mm  Santana - Madeira (Rog)
> 0,8mm  ASM - Idanha-a-Nova (*Dave*)
> 0,2mm  Moita - Setúbal (Hotspot)



*Considero muito util a publicaçao diaria deste "report" nacional, pois dá para ter uma visao comparativa e evolutiva. Permitirá tambem fazer estudos analiticos em situacoes concretas.
Mais uma vez, os meus parabens ao André.
FSL*


----------



## vitamos (21 Out 2008 às 09:02)

Bom dia!

Manhã de nevoeiro, relativamente alto, com visibilidade ainda bastante apreciável. Pressão em 1015hPa.

*Tmin 16,4ºC*


----------



## vitamos (21 Out 2008 às 09:05)

fsl disse:


> *Considero muito util a publicaçao diaria deste "report" nacional, pois dá para ter uma visao comparativa e evolutiva. Permitirá tambem fazer estudos analiticos em situacoes concretas.
> Mais uma vez, os meus parabens ao André.
> FSL*



Concordo, parabenizo o André pelo esforço que tem tido ( e sei que não é fácil devido à agitação do dia a dia  , e que só a sua dedicação tem tornado possível a inclusão diária dos quadros)
No entanto acho que é justo dar os parabéns não só ao André mas a toda a equipa MeteoPT nomeadamente ao Rog que primeiro avançou com estes resumos diários! E que grande ideia foi


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2008 às 09:06)

Gilmet disse:


> O Mais espantoso é o Nevoeiro que por aqui vai... tão denso... (Já não consigo ver as matrículas dos carros cá da rua...)



Ihihihi, viva a entrada do ar frio  aqui está-se a passar a mesma coisa.

Mínima de 14.7ºC quase de certeza que ainda vai ser batida  agora estou com 15.4ºC

Para onde foi a chuva que o GFS se previa ??


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Out 2008 às 09:15)

Bom Dia

Hoje a minima por cá foi de 13.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 15.4ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Hazores (21 Out 2008 às 09:37)

bons dias

por aqui a massa de ar frio tambem se faz notar, mas não se pode comparar ao continente, mas hoje ao acordar já se sentia um ar mais fresco.

gráfico com as temperaturas médias das ultimas horas


----------



## Kraliv (21 Out 2008 às 09:38)

Boas,


Temperatura mínima de 14,8ºC.


Céu limpo e vento fraco neste momento.


Temp. 20,4ºC
Humid. 69%
Pressão 1015hPa


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Out 2008 às 09:47)

Neve na Serra Nevada: http://montanhasemdirecto.blogspot.com/2008_02_01_archive.html


----------



## João Soares (21 Out 2008 às 10:26)

A tempratura minima foi de *13,6ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *19,1ºC*
Hum: *81%*


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2008 às 10:58)

fsl disse:


> *Considero muito util a publicaçao diaria deste "report" nacional, pois dá para ter uma visao comparativa e evolutiva. Permitirá tambem fazer estudos analiticos em situacoes concretas.
> Mais uma vez, os meus parabens ao André.
> FSL*






vitamos disse:


> Concordo, parabenizo o André pelo esforço que tem tido ( e sei que não é fácil devido à agitação do dia a dia  , e que só a sua dedicação tem tornado possível a inclusão diária dos quadros)
> No entanto acho que é justo dar os parabéns não só ao André *mas a toda a equipa MeteoPT nomeadamente ao Rog que primeiro avançou com estes resumos diários! E que grande ideia foi*



Agradeço a força e o agradecimento prestado!
Às vezes não é muito fácil encontrar todos dos dados. Especialmente em dias em que o seguimento chega a ter bastantes páginas. Por isso é normal que às vezes me falhe um ou outro registo.
Mas também já faz parte da rotina, antes de me deitar, vir até cá fazer a recolha.

No entanto destaco aquilo que o *vitamos* disse. Os agradecimentos não devem ser feitos só a mim. 
A equipa MeteoPT não pára, acreditem.


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2008 às 10:59)

Mas voltando ao seguimento meteorológico.

Por aqui alguns cirrus.
O vento sopra fraco de NE e a temperatura está nos 20,0ºC.

A temperatura mínima foi de 15,6ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Out 2008 às 11:07)

Bom dia
Nevoeiro cerradíssimo marca as primeiras horas da manha. Neste momento ceu mto nublado.
Temp. min.15ºC.


----------



## Perfect Storm (21 Out 2008 às 11:18)

Bons dias!
Por aqui o nevoeiro já dissipou, resta saber se a frente vinda do atlãntico se manifesta.

Temp: 16ºC
Hr: 94%
Pressão: 1017hpa com parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Perfect Storm (21 Out 2008 às 11:57)

Cá está ela a chegar!!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Out 2008 às 12:07)

Olá

Por aqui neste momento o céu está pouco nublado e estão 21.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Out 2008 às 12:10)

E ja chove por aqui

Temp: *19,7ºC*
Hum: *78%*


----------



## Fantkboy (21 Out 2008 às 12:25)

La vem ela! Espera se chuva fraca com periodos moderada! Vamos sentir um aumento do vento com descida da temperatura!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2008 às 12:32)

JPS Gaia disse:


> E ja chove por aqui
> 
> Temp: *19,7ºC*
> Hum: *78%*



Bem, o vento vai mandar um estoiro depois a frente passa ui ui 

Aí vem ele  estou com 20.1ºC 



Perfect Storm disse:


> Cá está ela a chegar!!



Tu podes redimensionar a imagem no paint e até encolhe-la no imageshack 

Olha aqui...é que isso assim tá ENORMEEEE.

Só precisas de carregar no rize image  no imagesack, antes de fazer upload.





Ou então tiras essa parte toda branca no paint, que não tá aí a fazer nada.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 12:35)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de *14,9ºC*...

Agora sigo com céu limpo e 21,2ºC, 69%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco! o meu aparelho dos ventos não apanha os ventos de Norte por isso não vou sentir grandes efeitos do vento por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2008 às 12:40)

Boas por aqui o céu está cada a ficar muito nublado a temparatura vai nos 22.0ºc o vento é fraco de E.

Por aqui vamos esperar que ela chegue


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2008 às 12:45)

17,0ºC e o céu parcialmente coberto por nuvens altas por aqui.


Mínima de 11,5ºC esta manhã.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 13:00)

Aqui 22,3ºC, 66%HR e ainda céu limpo com uma neblina ao longe...


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2008 às 13:02)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui ceu limpo
20,4ºC
min 11,4ºC
78%HR
1019hpa


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Out 2008 às 13:23)

Bem, fantástico (ir a Stadium Sup)

http://www.cetursa.es/En Pista/WEB C A M S


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2008 às 13:43)

O vento já deu o pulo  estou com 19.7ºC a temperatura já se resentiu, ela vem aí


----------



## jpmartins (21 Out 2008 às 13:44)

Boa tarde
O céu continua muito nublado, ainda não há registo de precipitação por aqui, mas não deve faltar muito.
O vento tem tido um aumento lento de intensidade, neste momento anda na casa dos 20km/h.


----------



## JoãoDias (21 Out 2008 às 13:46)

7ºC na Torre neste momento, vamos a ver se neva mesmo


----------



## ACalado (21 Out 2008 às 14:00)

Por aqui tudo calmo por enquanto a banda nublusa começou a entrar agora, está irá trazer precipitações generalizadas.
interessante ver o ar frio atrás dela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2008 às 14:08)

Boas...por aqui estamos a ficar cada vez mais com o céu muito nublado e o vento já virou para W/NW com mais intensidade a pressão já começou a descer 1012hpa a temp:está nos 22.3ºc.

Só falta começar talvez mais logo!:assobio:


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2008 às 14:09)

Boas.

Aqui o céu começa-se a cobrir cada vez mais, por nuvens altíssimas  aquelas nuvens chamadas de "ovelhas" mas a uma altura que nunca tinha visto.

Começa-se a levantar vento, neste momento ainda moderado, de norte (da minha localização).


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2008 às 14:16)

chove no noroeste e a massa de ar frio fez com q em viana do castelo estejam uns gelidos 13.5Cº as 12h com RH elevada e vento moderado.
no radar aparecem ja manchas de precipitaçao moderada a NO  do continente.
a chuva vira com mais força q o previsto pois a frente alimentar-se-á do ar quente e da radiaçao solar maxima que se fazem sentir no centro e sul do pais.


----------



## dgstorm (21 Out 2008 às 14:43)

Agora fiquei impressionado com a temperatura lá fora... 11,4ºC
O vento sopra forte e bem gelado, chove moderado, completamente tocada a vento... eu diria que está um perfeito dia de Inverno


----------



## vitamos (21 Out 2008 às 14:58)

Aqui céu praticamente encoberto e bem negro! A chuva não deve tardar!


----------



## dgstorm (21 Out 2008 às 14:59)

11,1ºC e a descer


----------



## RMira (21 Out 2008 às 15:00)

Bonita imagem! Que saudades que tinha disto! 

http://www.sat24.com/images.php?country=eu&type=zoom&format=640x480001001&rnd

Fonte: http://www.sat24.com


----------



## jpmartins (21 Out 2008 às 15:00)

vitamos disse:


> Aqui céu praticamente encoberto e bem negro! A chuva não deve tardar!



Por aqui também confirmo, o orizonte W está bem carregado. A nossa amiga não deve tardar.


----------



## JoãoDias (21 Out 2008 às 15:05)

Por aqui chove com alguma intensidade, 15.1ºC. Em Lamas do Mouro 6.2ºC às 14h


----------



## Kraliv (21 Out 2008 às 15:11)

Boas,


Passou uma nuvem e caíu umas pingas  


Temperatura actual 21,7ºC ; Humidade 61% ; Pressão 1012hPa ; Vento 9,7 km/h W



Arrisco a dizer que a Temp. Máx. já terá sido atingida, e foi de 24.4ºC


----------



## dgstorm (21 Out 2008 às 15:23)

E sigo com 10,9ºC


----------



## mocha (21 Out 2008 às 15:27)

boas, aqui estou eu na minha terrinha de tempo tropical , pareçe que estou bem longe do norte, por aqui o sol ainda brilha, mas as nuvens ja aí andam, o vento ainda é fraco sigo com 24ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Out 2008 às 15:32)

Por aqui sem surpresas: chove há 2 horas entre o fraco e o moderado  e desceu a temperatura significativamente (12,8º)depois da rotação do vento para norte.
A única surpresa desta frente é que só começou a chover depois do vento ter rumado para norte que é normalmente quando acaba de chover. Mas como diz o Adagiário português meteorológico: -Quando Deus queria até do Norte chovia...
Hoje Deus assim o quis...


----------



## vitamos (21 Out 2008 às 15:41)

Céu totalmente encoberto agora e vento já bem moderado com algumas rajadas significativas!


----------



## ACalado (21 Out 2008 às 15:43)

a diferença de temperatura da torre 6ºc para aqui 19ºc é algo de significativo, não me admirava que durante a noite caísse algo  

vento a aumentar de intensidade, pressão a descer, a chuva deve estar para breve


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2008 às 15:46)

Ora Boas Tardes!

A neblusidade aumentou consideravelmente, principalmente a baixa, que já cobriu o céu, quase totalmente


Vinha há pouco no Autocarro, e iam duas senhoras na conversa, à minha frente... e uma dela diz:

- Poça, o tempo mudou de repente... era bom se caísse uma chuvada...

Quando já vinha aqui na minha rua, oiço mais uma vez, duas senhoras na conversa... e, no preciso momento em que eu ia a passar, veio uma rajada de vento... então, uma das senhoras diz para a outra:

- Ai que friiooo...


Enfim, é sempre agradável ouvir isto!


A temperatura está então a descer... e o vento a aumentar...

Neste momento tenho *18,6ºC*
Humidade a 70%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 24,8 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,4ºC


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (21 Out 2008 às 15:52)

Olá amigos do Portugal:

En Huelva (Espanha), tenemos un dia agradable,
ata cálido, T. Min 16.4º T. max 24.9º, agora 22.1º, y poca neblusidade.


----------



## Perfect Storm (21 Out 2008 às 15:54)

Com o vento a soprar forte, a chuvinha não tarda
Com a pressão e temperatura a descer a grande velocidade só falta mesmo esperar um pouco
Com esta imagem não restam duvidas!!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Perfect Storm (21 Out 2008 às 16:01)

Neste momento:
Temp: 19ºC
Pressão: 1015hpa (a descer)
Hr: 72%
Previsão na estação: Chuva para as próxima 6 horas


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2008 às 16:03)

Boa tarde pessoal!

Por aqui vai encobrindo!
E o vento aumentando de intensidade!
19,9ºC agora.

Às 14h UTC Lamas de Mouro estava com *5,9ºC!*


----------



## Redfish (21 Out 2008 às 16:24)

Chove por aqui com alguns aguaceiros bem fortes....
Temperatura a rondar os 24º.


----------



## vitamos (21 Out 2008 às 16:31)

Também já chove por Coimbra, embora fraco!


----------



## Brunomc (21 Out 2008 às 16:36)

> Chove por aqui com alguns aguaceiros bem fortes....
> Temperatura a rondar os 24º.




Enquanto esperas pela frente..ficas ai entretido com uns aguaceiros fortes..


por aqui céu muito nublado e vento moderado..

estão 21,5ºC  

vejo o céu muito escuro a Oeste e Noroeste


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2008 às 16:39)

Por aqui temperatura agradável, o sol até aquece bastante. 

Vento moderado, também a aumentar cada vez mais de intensidade. De vez em quando o céu tapa-se todo de nuvens, e depois limpa, e assim sucessivamente. 

Até se tapar de vez, e deixar de haver sol..


----------



## Brunomc (21 Out 2008 às 16:40)

tá giro..bela frente 

imagem do radar
16h


----------



## Redfish (21 Out 2008 às 16:43)

Foto obtidas ás 15:30 no meu monte


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2008 às 16:45)

Redfish disse:


>



A nuvem mais proxima do solo mais parece um tornado em formação


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 16:46)

Pois bela frente só espero que não comesse a se desfazer para a noite como mostra o GFS e fico na queima para ver pouco mais de 2 ou 3mm de chuva  mas como parece que está a vir mais rápida do que mostra o modelo pode ser que deixa mais chuva do que mostra o modelo 

22,1ºC
60%HR
1014hpa
Vento fraco o vento só se vai notar mais forte de noite e madrugada...


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2008 às 17:12)

Às *15h UTC,* Lamas de Mouro um pouco mais fresco com 5,7ºC.
A frente fria estava também já a fazer sentir-se em Montalegre que viu já a temperatura cair para os 6ºC.






Imagem de satélite actual:


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2008 às 17:16)

AnDré disse:


> A frente fria estava também já a fazer sentir-se em Montalegre que viu já a temperatura cair para os 6ºC.



6 GRAUS???  Não quererás dizer 16????


----------



## João Soares (21 Out 2008 às 17:17)

Teve a chover toda a tarde entre fraco a moderado
O vento ja se fez sentir, agora ta um pouco mais calmo

Céu muito nublado e ainda cai uma pingas

Fiquei muito supreendidoquando olho po termometro e marcava *11,3ºC* a esta hora
Hum: 95%
Pressao: 1018hPa

A maxima foi de *19,7ºC*

E vou tendo minima consecutivas, com *11,2ºC* a momentos atras


----------



## Perfect Storm (21 Out 2008 às 17:20)

Por aqui já chove moderadamente!! Fantástico

Ora vejam só!






[/URL][/IMG]

E isto ainda não é nada!! O que vem a seguir faz lembrar um dia belo de Inverno.


----------



## storm (21 Out 2008 às 17:23)

Temperatura actual: 18.3ºC 

Livra que levantou-se uma ventania, dá cá uma sensação de frio , já caiu umas pingas, mas está bem ameaçador.

Começa a chover fraco


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2008 às 17:26)

Depois de sermos "varridos" por esta superfície frontal de intensidade moderada, podemos esperar aguaceiros dispersos. 







Os aguaceiros são os pequenos pontinhos brancos, logo atrás da superfície frontal.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2008 às 17:26)

O céu está agora Muito Nublado, mas as núvens médias já taparam totalmente o Sol

A Temperatura está a descer lentamente, pelo que neste momento está nos *17,8ºC*
Vento a 27,0 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2008 às 17:34)

Muito bonita a chegada desta frente bem delineada o que nem sempre acontece, enorme variedade de nuvens no céu, ainda algum sol a brilhar e a frente a chegar de Oeste bem mais escura. Temperaturas a descer.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Out 2008 às 17:36)

A zona de Lisboa também vai na onda das cidades que apanharão com a superfície?

Era bom que chovesse mais um pouco por aqu para as árvores novas crescerem mais um pouco da rua do metro


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2008 às 17:38)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> 6 GRAUS???  Não quererás dizer 16????



Não, são mesmo 6ºC.
E ainda deve descer mais qualquer coisa







Relembro que tanto Lamas de Mouro como Montalegre são localidades a uma altitude que ronda os 1000m.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Out 2008 às 17:38)

Por aqui a chuva não tem sido muita, o vento atingiu o pico por volta das 16:30 com rajadas entre os 60-70km/h (só à noite poderei confirmar este valor. Neste momento tudo mais calmo.


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2008 às 17:39)

PedroAfonso disse:


> A zona de Lisboa também vai na onda das cidades que apanharão com a superfície?
> 
> Era bom que chovesse mais um pouco por aqu para as árvores novas crescerem mais um pouco da rua do metro



Sim, a superfície vai varrer Portugal de Norte para Sul (alguém que me emende, se eu tiver dito alguma coisa mal ).

Aqui finalmente já se vê alguma coisa a aproximar. É uma "barra" azul escura, que tem um comprimento bruto  até onde o olhar alcança


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2008 às 17:41)

jpmartins disse:


> É perfeitamente normal na situação em questão. A massa de ar frio está a entrar pelo país de norte para sul.
> 
> Por aqui a chuva não tem sido muita, o vento atingiu o pico por volta das 16:30 com rajadas entre os 60-70km/h (só à noite poderei confirmar este valor. Neste tudo mais calmo.



Jpmartins, a julgar pelas estimativas que disseste, achas que esta superfície se pode classificar como uma superfície de intensidade moderada a forte, em vez de "moderada" apenas?

Pelo que já passaste aí, achas que se pode avaliar isso?


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2008 às 17:48)

Por aqui o céu está nublado e até já caíram algumas gotas. A temperatura tem estado a baixar e já vai em 12,4ºC. 

Extremos de hoje: 11,5ºC / 17,7ºC. É provável que ainda registe hoje um valor mais baixo que o desta manhã.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 17:49)

Isto para mim não vai passar de uma frente de fraca a moderada aqui na zona de Lisboa e para sul de Lisboa...não espero ter mais de 5mm quem me dera ser agradavelmente surpreendido 

20,9ºC 
62%HR
1015hpa
Vento fraco ainda


----------



## jpmartins (21 Out 2008 às 17:53)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Jpmartins, a julgar pelas estimativas que disseste, achas que esta superfície se pode classificar como uma superfície de intensidade moderada a forte, em vez de "moderada" apenas?
> 
> Pelo que já passaste aí, achas que se pode avaliar isso?


Por aqui a nível de precipitação foi mto fraca, o vento soprou forte, digamos que entre fraco e o moderado. 
É uma situação normalíssima para esta altura do ano.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 18:05)

Tal como temia a frente está-se a desfazer aos poucos   5 mm seria já bom de mais se calhar nem vejo 1mm  enfim nada que não estivesse já a contar, ela ia se quebrar mesmo aqui nesta zona  é uma frentezinha tenho saudades de uma frente fria a sério daquelas muito activas isso sim 

20,7ºC
64%HR
1015hpa 
vento fraco


----------



## JoãoDias (21 Out 2008 às 18:13)

Parou a chuva por aqui, estão 9.8ºC 

Na Torre 5ºC e chuva.


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2008 às 18:26)

Bonita a animação de satélite:





http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp&sat=ir


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2008 às 18:27)

Por aqui já chuvisca, mas com uma intensidade tão fraca que mal dá para molhar o chão.

11,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gongas (21 Out 2008 às 18:29)

Por Coimbra ceu muito nublado e  Chuva e nota-se um arrefecimento do ar. ta mais fresco sim senhora.


----------



## squidward (21 Out 2008 às 18:29)

por aqui tive uma máxima de 25.1ºC

Por agora o céu encontra-se encoberto de nuvens e ameaça chuva não tarda ela vai chegar


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2008 às 18:32)

miguel disse:


> Tal como temia a frente está-se a desfazer aos poucos   5 mm seria já bom de mais se calhar nem vejo 1mm



Realmente ela parece que está a perder força à medida que entra em terra. Mas é porquê??


----------



## Brigantia (21 Out 2008 às 18:32)

Por Leiria alguma (pouca) chuva para já...
A temperatura essa deve ter descido bastante


----------



## Teles (21 Out 2008 às 18:35)

Por aqui ,chove embora fraco mas continuo, a temperatura baixou em duas horas drasticamente desculpem não ter valores mas não estou em casa e o vento aumentou bastante e com ele a sensação de frio


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2008 às 18:38)

A chuva aumentou de intensidade e a temperatura desceu mais um pouco. 11,4ºC por agora.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Out 2008 às 18:40)

se arrefecer mais um bocado pode nevar na torre


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2008 às 18:40)

Por aqui vão caindo os primeiros pingos.
A temperatura é que em 5 minutos deu um trambulhão de 2ºC.

Estou com 16,1ºC.

O vento sopra moderado de NE!


----------



## Kraliv (21 Out 2008 às 18:42)

Boas,



Confirmo a *temperatura máxima de 24,4ºC* cerca das 14h...neste momento a temperatura é de 19,5ºC (nada mau)

Humidade 68% ; Pressão 1011hPa ; Vento Raj.máx. 25,2km/h NW



Pela imagem do sat. não se prevê chuva por aqui tão cedo


----------



## João Soares (21 Out 2008 às 18:45)

De vez em quando, caiem un pingos

Temp: *10,8ºC*
Hum: *95%*

Os primeiros floquinhos de Outubro, podem acontecer ja esta noite, na Torre... e quem sabe nos pontos mais altos do Gerês


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2008 às 18:45)

É impressionante a queda que a Temperatura deu, desde que começou a chover fraco...

Neste momento já estou com *14,2ºC*


Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1016hPa
Vento a 24,1 km/h, de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Out 2008 às 18:46)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a Máxima de hoje foi de 24.8ºC
Neste momento estão 19.9ºC e o céu está muito nublado a ameaçar chover.


T.Minima de Hoje: 13.8ºC


----------



## amarusp (21 Out 2008 às 18:47)

Boa noite.
Por aqui o céu esta totalmente tapado e ameaça chover, a temperatura está nos 12,1 e espero ver (se a previsão se concretizar) os picos da Estrela Brancos.


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2008 às 18:48)

Está frio! 

Penso que a frente estará a passar, já se vê sobre o mar uma linha de céu sem nuvens e com as côres do pôr do sol a aproximar-se cada vez mais...Vamos ver se o ar pós frontal trás muitos aguaceiros ou não...

temperatura actual 9.2 Cº ( foi uma descida mesmo brusca tendo em conta que a máxima registada foi de 18.3 cº) e para amanhã deve descer mais ainda! Então se o céu limpar agora ao principio da noite e assim se mantiver até de manhã.....

O Vento: actual 22 km/h direcção NNE rajada máxima 52 km/h ás 17:03h direcção N

Precipitação: a frente não trouxe nada de "especial" "apenas" 6 mm...

Pressão actual 1017 hpa com subida muito lenta.


----------



## ACalado (21 Out 2008 às 18:56)

Por aqui chuva nem vê-la ainda neste momento estão 14ºc


----------



## fsl (21 Out 2008 às 18:59)

Em Oeiras ainda nao chove , mas a Humidade está a aumentar __79%__ e as ruas a ficarem humidas.


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2008 às 18:59)

Céu MUITO nublado, e levantou-se uma ventania tal que tive que fechar as janelas. Vejo sacos de plástico e folhas a voarem por todo o lado. Isto aqui passou de 8 a 8000 em 5 minutos


----------



## ACalado (21 Out 2008 às 19:07)

Estou convicto que poderá cair os primeiros flocos de neve durante esta noite


----------



## *Dave* (21 Out 2008 às 19:12)

Por aqui o vento começou a soprar mais forte e o céu está nublado.

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *16,8ºC* 
HR:* 66%*
P:* 1012,4mb/hPa* 

Base das nuvens: aprox.* 959m*


A temperatura mínima até agora é de 14,6ºC que deverá ser batida muito antes das 24:00.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2008 às 19:14)

Impressionante! A Temperatura já vai nos *13,2ºC*... pelo que estou a ter Mínimas do Dia consecutivas

Vento a *38,2 km/h* de NNE (22º)






O Mais frio da região...


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2008 às 19:17)

O céu está todo coberto, mesmo a 100%, está BASTANTE vento, mas de chuva ainda nada. Não perçebo porquê, a humidade do ar até aumentou, nota-se nos carros. Só falta mesmo alguém abrir o chuveiro 

Continuo à espera dos primeiros pingos, ao som de um bom PMRS.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2008 às 19:19)

Boas por enquanto nada de o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas o vento vai soprando moderado de W/NW.

A temparatura vai descendo em grande rtimo 16.8ºc com a pressão nos 1011hpa e 70%hr.

Quanto há chuva espero vê-la cair nem que seja fraquinha.


----------



## Perfect Storm (21 Out 2008 às 19:20)

Por aqui neste momento a chuva fraca é uma constante, de resto a sensação de frio é bem presente!
Temp: 12ºC
Pressão 1014hpa.


----------



## amarusp (21 Out 2008 às 19:22)

..e continua a descer, 11,4!


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 19:24)

Por aqui ainda estou a espera da chuva! na próxima hora chega aqui! sigo com 19,1ºc, 69%HR, 1014hpa e vento fraco


----------



## JoãoDias (21 Out 2008 às 19:25)

Em Montalegre 4.3ºC às 18h com 0.4mm de precipitação. É possível que tenha caído alguns flocos no Larouco


----------



## redragon (21 Out 2008 às 19:25)

aqui por elvas suspeito que mais uma vez este evento será um fiasco. à cerca de 1 hora conseguia-se ver uma forte chuvada lá para os lados de olivença e badajoz...por aqui só mm o arco iris ao longe...AZAR!!!


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 19:25)

Penso que esta frente se destaca apenas pela queda brusca das temperaturas e pouco mais...a ver o quanto baixa aqui, agora 19,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2008 às 19:26)

Às 17h UTC.

Lamas de Mouro com 4,7ºC
3,8mm acumulados e vento moderado de NE.

À mesma hora, Montalegre com 4,3ºC.

A neve deve andar próxima do Larouco e dos pontos mais altos da Peneda-Gerês!


----------



## Perfect Storm (21 Out 2008 às 19:28)

Já viram a massa de ar frio que acompanha a frente!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2008 às 19:36)

Por aqui estão 15.6ºC, vão caindo apenas umas gotas soltas mas já cheira finalmente a Outono com as folhas a voarem com o vento, até apetecia daqui a bocado fazer-me a umas castanhas assadas acompanhadas dum bom Douro ou Dão


----------



## Fantkboy (21 Out 2008 às 19:39)

miguel disse:


> Penso que esta frente se destaca apenas pela queda brusca das temperaturas e pouco mais...a ver o quanto baixa aqui, agora 19,0ºC


 
Acho que o melhor da festa ainda vem ai


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 19:39)

Vince disse:


> Por aqui estão 15.6ºC, vão caindo apenas umas gotas soltas mas já cheira finalmente a Outono com as folhas a voarem com o vento, até apetecia daqui a bocado fazer-me a umas castanhas assadas acompanhadas dum bom Douro ou Dão



Aqui daqui a pouco já vou ter esse valor também! vou agora com 18,1ºC e 70%HR e se calhar não vou mesmo chegar a ter 1mm


----------



## storm (21 Out 2008 às 19:40)

Bem a temperatura esta a descer bem, vou com 14.7ºC, vento moderado com rajadas fortes


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2008 às 19:45)

Por aqui a temperatura já está estagnada nos 13,5ºC
O vento mantem-se forte de NE.

Os pingos foram caindo, mas só acumulei 0,2mm.
Por agora deixou de pingar.


----------



## diogo (21 Out 2008 às 19:45)

Está uma noite fresquinha e com alguns pingos, que ainda vão caindo
*12.2ºC* neste momento!

Máxima de 22.2ºC hoje


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2008 às 19:50)

O céu abriu um pouco, mas ainda chove fraco! e o vento continua a aumentar...

Neste momento tenho *12,7ºC* de Temperatura, e 19,1 km/h de Vento, tendo este chegado aos *45,7 km/h*, há pouco...


----------



## amarusp (21 Out 2008 às 19:52)

Começou a chover com alguma intensidade, a temperatura já está nos 10.7


----------



## ACalado (21 Out 2008 às 19:53)

Tenho andando com os olhos em cima do radar e das imagens de satélite e está difícil chover por aqui  
temperatura em queda neste momento  13.7ºc


----------



## HotSpot (21 Out 2008 às 19:59)

Aqui "ainda" 15,5ºC. Desceu exactamente 3ºC na última hora.

Começam a cair os primeiros pingos, poucos, e o vento segue moderado a aprox. 30 km/h com a rajada máxima de 45 km/h.

Nada de especial para já.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 20:04)

Vou agora com 16,5ºC, 70%HR, 1016hpa e vento agora sim moderado a forte de Norte


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2008 às 20:07)

Chuva moderada e 9,7ºC por aqui.


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2008 às 20:09)

Boas noites..por aqui vai chuviscando há cerca de 20m..está a pôr-se uma noite bastante fria em comparação com as anteriores..o vento é moderado de Norte e a temperatura cheira os 14ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (21 Out 2008 às 20:27)

Estas nuvens estão a dar cabo de mim , podia baixar mais, mas não passei além dos 16ºC....

T: *16,0ºC*
HR: *68%*
P: *1012,7mb/hPa*


----------



## ACalado (21 Out 2008 às 20:31)

o radar deve estar marado  ainda nem caiu aqui uma pinga e ele coloca precipitação na zona da Covilhã


----------



## *Dave* (21 Out 2008 às 20:34)

spiritmind disse:


> o radar deve estar marado  ainda nem caiu aqui uma pinga e ele coloca precipitação na zona da Covilhã



Tal como aqui também não..... . Resta-nos esperar


----------



## ACalado (21 Out 2008 às 20:35)

*Dave* disse:


> Tal como aqui também não..... . Resta-nos esperar



bem isto deve ser a pedido  que seja começou agora a chover


----------



## HotSpot (21 Out 2008 às 20:38)

Aqui o vento deu um esticão a a rajada máxima já é de 49,9 km/h. Chuva é que continua um pingo aqui e outro acolá...


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 20:39)

Caem as primeiras gotas de chuva por Setúbal 

*15,3ºC*
70%HR


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2008 às 20:42)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
16,2ºC
89%HR
1020hpa

min 11,4ºC
max 21ºC

Algumas fotos do pôr do sol de hoje:


----------



## *Dave* (21 Out 2008 às 20:47)

Começaram agora a cair as primeiras pingas  e o resto da noite promete !

Neste momento:
T: *15,8ºC*
HR:* 69%*
P: *1012,4mb/hPa
*
Base das nuvens: aprox. *851m*


----------



## mocha (21 Out 2008 às 20:48)

Rog que fotos espetaculares
por aqui tambem ja pinga timidamente


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2008 às 20:50)

Magníficas fotos Rog 


Por aqui continua a chuva, mas já está mais fraca. A temperatura lá desceu mais um pouco. Registo agora 8,9ºC.


----------



## DRC (21 Out 2008 às 20:56)

Alguns chuviscos por aqui, 
céu muito nublado e vento forte.
De salientar a diferença das
temperaturas comparada com os outros dias.

*Condições Actuais*

Temperatura: 14ºC
Vento: 38 km/hora
Humidade: 87%
Pressão: 1015.9 mb
Estado do Tempo: Chuviscos


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2008 às 21:00)

Rog disse:


> Algumas fotos do pôr do sol de hoje



Mais uns belos postais para a colecção 


Por aqui apenas a registar a ausência de chuva e a temperatura que estabilizou nos 14.5 °C


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2008 às 21:02)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado neste momento, tudo calmo.

Máxima: 23.8ºC
mínima: 16.9ºC
actual: 19.8ºC


----------



## RMira (21 Out 2008 às 21:05)

Boas,

Já viram a evolução do radar? Parece que agora vai ser festa da grossa a sul do Tejo 

Venha ela...


----------



## Minho (21 Out 2008 às 21:07)

Brutais as fotos Rog . Excelentes exposições, no ponto 


Por Melgaço o  outono, com alguns jeitos de inverno, chegou em força.
Precipitação até ao momento 16 litros, temperatura actual 9.0ºC, 66% HR 

O trambolhão com a passagem da superfície frontal fria é bem visível no gráfico


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2008 às 21:09)

aqui esta frio e vento tambem chuvisca e a T é de 15.2Cº ja tendo chegado aos 14.9Cº


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 21:10)

Tenho neste momento a mínima do dia igualada com 14.9ºC  vai pingando mas nem molha o chão


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Out 2008 às 21:14)

boas

rog boas fotos, mais umas 

belas nuvens neste final de tarde, neste momento aqui em Sesimbra, vento moderado com rajadas, chuva fraca e algum frio.

então essa neve, sempre é hoje  já há ai pessoal que não vai dormir  

já estou farto do prof salpico 

abraços


----------



## RMira (21 Out 2008 às 21:15)

miguel disse:


> Tenho neste momento a mínima do dia igualada com 14.9ºC  vai pingando mas nem molha o chão



Dou meia hora para mudar isso miguel 








Fonte: http://www.meteo.pt


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2008 às 21:16)

Por aqui 13,1ºC e 0,6mm acumulados.
O vento mantém-se moderado a forte de Norte e vai pingando!

*Às 19h UTC*,
3,8ºC em Montalegre e 0,3mm acumulados.
4,1ºC em Lamas de Mouro e 0,3mm acumulados.

Grandes fotos,* Rog*!


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2008 às 21:17)

upa upa será que é hoje finalmente que Almada e Arredores vai ter festa? Espero que sim..


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2008 às 21:20)

ajrebelo disse:


> já estou farto do prof salpico



Realmente é verdade! Já somos dois! 

Cada vez que entro no site do IM oiço esse gajo... mas sou tão rápido a fechar logo essa janela pequena que só tenho tempo de ouvir: OLÁ! 

Por aqui já choveu, continua a chover e o vento sopra forte com rajadas.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Out 2008 às 21:24)

Aqui o vento agora tem estado calmo, 15km/h e começa a chuviscar mas ainda não deu para molhar completamente o chão. Pelo radar parece que a intensidade da precipitação vai aumentar.


----------



## henriquesillva (21 Out 2008 às 21:26)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...................................................12.5º
T máx..................................................19.5º

H min..................................................64%
H máx.................................................80%

Pressão actual......................................1018 hPa


----------



## RMira (21 Out 2008 às 21:29)

Para comemorar a chegada da chuva estou a fazer castanha assada...quem quiser comer já sabe, tem é de vir a Setúbal 

P.S. Já molha o chão!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Out 2008 às 21:30)

Boa noite.

Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros fracos.
Dia ligeiramente mais fresco

Tmin - 18,8ºC

Tmax - 25,3ºC

Actual - 19,4ºC

Precipitação - 2 mm


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 21:35)

Vai pingado mais agora já deu para molhar um pouco o chão, sigo com 14,7ºC, 73%HR e 1017hpa o vento é fraco a moderado...


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2008 às 21:35)

aqui arrefeceu imenso agora mesmo
agora estao 14.1Cº a descer rapidamente.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Out 2008 às 21:50)

Por aqui já chove mas é fraco e estão 16.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2008 às 21:55)

Boas por aqui ajá fez o seu registo para aí há meia hora assim como está devia estar toda a noite era uma santaa temparatura já ultrapassou a minima da noite passada 13.9ºc.com vento fraco de W/NW.

Até agora 0,5mm de


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 21:55)

Pessoal de Lisboa chove bem ai agora?? o radar mostra que sim!


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2008 às 21:55)

Por aqui chove finalmente qualquer coisita. Fraco para já.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Out 2008 às 21:57)

Aqui cada vez chove com mais intensidade. primeiros 0,2 mm no "penico"


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2008 às 21:57)

Magníficas Fotos *Rog*... Cores fantásticas...


Finalmente tenho os primeiros *1,1mm* do Dia!!

A Chuva cai, agora mais forte, e a Temperatura está nos *12,2ºC*

Humidade nos 87%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 32,8 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,2ºC


*Extremos de Hoje:* (É provável que a temperatura Mínima desca um pouco mais...)







Por Coimbra, o nosso Amigo Vitamos também levou com o frio! Por lá, a Temperatura Máxima foi de *21,8ºC* ás 13:45, e a Temperatura Mínima foi de *12,9ºC* ás 18:45
Ás 19:50, lá, estavam 14,1ºC de Temperatura e 1014 hPa de Pressão, sem Chuva!


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 22:05)

A frente ainda tinha uma ultima surpresa afinal  pode ser que consiga o meu 1 mm


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2008 às 22:07)

frio e chuva e vento é o q temos aqui nos olivais, a chuva nao para desde as 18h e agora cai moderada a temperatura desceu até aos 12.9Cº e continua a descer a bom ritmo talvez bata a barreira dos 10Cº o vento é moderado com rajadas.


----------



## RMira (21 Out 2008 às 22:10)

Chove moderado em Setúbal.


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2008 às 22:14)

Por aqui vai pingando bem!

Vou com 2,1mm acumulados!
A temperatura está 12,2ºC
O vento mantem-se forte de norte!
*
Às 20h UTC*
3,6ºC em Montalegre
3,8ºC em Lamas de Mouro


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Out 2008 às 22:14)

Boas a todos!Depois deste dia encorajador fui agora verificar as condições na serra da estrela (torre) e por lá estão 3ºC e chove...Nos piornos estão apenas 5ºC, mas esperam-se os primeiros flocos para esta madrugada   No Marão estão 5ºC mas está o céu pouco nebulado! 
Continuação de um bom dia fresquinho (o primeiro sabe sempre tão bem...!)


----------



## João Soares (21 Out 2008 às 22:15)

Tenho a temperatura estagnada nos *10,3ºC* desde as 21h00

Céu pouco nublado, e o vento ja se sente
Hum: *94%*
Temp: *10,3ºC*


----------



## Perfect Storm (21 Out 2008 às 22:18)

Parabéns Rog!! As fotos são espectaculares, simplesmente fantásticas 
A zona de Lisboa vai ou já está a ser afectada pela passagem da Frente Fria:





[/URL][/IMG]

Aqui o vento sopra com grande intensidade e a temperatura voltou a descer
Vem algo de positivo.
Temp: 12ºC
Pressão 1015hpa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2008 às 22:21)

Por aqui continua a cairfazendo mais barulho nas telhas visto que o meu estáminé é no forro com divisão,a temp:vai descendo 13.1ºc.

Já rendeu 1mm de


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (21 Out 2008 às 22:22)

Boa Noite amigos:

Aqui en Huelva (Espanha) cerca do Algarve,
agora mismo 19º cielo con muitas nuves, pero
sin chuva.


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2008 às 22:26)

com certeza que ja deve haver neve ou sleet no geres e na estrela esta para breve.
agora uns gelidos 12.6Cº devido ao vento e chuva.


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2008 às 22:26)

Confesso que também já esgotei a paciência para o Prof. Salpico 
Senhores do IM, não teria sido melhor pôr um cookiezito para só mostrar o anuncio uma vez ?


----------



## Teles (21 Out 2008 às 22:27)

Aqui a temperatura estagnou nos 12 graus e de momento um borraço constante


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 22:32)

O prof. Salpico  eu já nem meto som no pc para não o ouvir  

Aqui cai de forma continua mas ainda não registei nada 

13,7ºC
86%HR


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2008 às 22:37)

Huelva-Espanha disse:


> Boa Noite amigos:
> 
> Aqui en Huelva (Espanha) cerca do Algarve,
> agora mismo 19º cielo con muitas nuves, pero
> sin chuva.



temperatura agradable non?...me gusta mucho andalucia es un lugar mui bonito de españa.
la lluvia se acerca  de tu ciudad pero llegara mui debil...


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Out 2008 às 22:38)

boas

grande imagem Vince   

bem por aqui já chove bem, o vento está moderado com rajadas 

 

abraços


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2008 às 22:39)

Vince disse:


> Confesso que também já esgotei a paciência para o Prof. Salpico
> Senhores do IM, não teria sido melhor pôr um cookiezito para só mostrar o anuncio uma vez ?



cool loool


----------



## *Dave* (21 Out 2008 às 22:43)

Por aqui começa agora o "desce, desce"... o céu continua nublado e a chover, mas a temperatura vai caindo bem .

Neste momento:
T: *13,4ºC*
HR: *77%*
P: *1012,9mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *588m*


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2008 às 22:45)

Vince disse:


>







Aqui continua a chuva, por agora moderada, com 8,5ºC.


----------



## amarusp (21 Out 2008 às 22:48)

A temperatura caiu para os 9.1, cairam tambem 3,8 mm de chuvinha


----------



## psm (21 Out 2008 às 22:54)

Bem é espectacular o ar frio em altitude(polar)




http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/SDDI/cgi...=2,n=6,d=1,v=400,pp=0,t=200810212100#controls


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 22:59)

Bem estava a ver que não registava nada com esta frente!! finalmente *1,0mm*  o primeiro e único mm acredito! o frio vai aumentando agora tenho *13,3ºC*, 89%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco.


----------



## *Dave* (21 Out 2008 às 23:05)

Tal como disse, aqui a temperatura está no "desce, desce" e já vou com *12,8ºC*


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2008 às 23:06)

Continua a chover e a temperatura também continua a baixar. 7,5ºC por agora.


----------



## Thomar (21 Out 2008 às 23:09)

Vince disse:


> Confesso que também já esgotei a paciência para o Prof. Salpico
> Senhores do IM, não teria sido melhor pôr um cookiezito para só mostrar o anuncio uma vez ?



    Fabuloso!  

Também sou da opinião que o Prof. Salpico aparece vezes demais.

E por Lisboa vai chovendo fraco, com vento moderado (uuuii este wind-chill).


----------



## João Soares (21 Out 2008 às 23:12)

Ja ta a começar a descer
Temp: *10,1ºC*
Hum: *90%*

Esta um frio lá fora, por causa do vento


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2008 às 23:15)

aqui a temperatura estabilizou nos 12.6Cº
BOAS


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2008 às 23:18)

Continua caindo mas mais devagar com o vento fraco a temp:12.9ºc.

A pressão já começou a subir 1013hpa e já caiu de2.0mm

Temparaturas de hoje 12.7/23.8ºc.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 23:21)

Aqui continua a chover de forma persistente mas fraca ainda vou com 1,0mm mas se cair mais um não me admiro! até porque já não deve tardar em marcar mais um mm porque que o ultimo já foi a meia hora e continua a chover da mesma forma 

*12,9ºC
90%HR
1018hpa
1,0mm
3,6km/h*


----------



## *Dave* (21 Out 2008 às 23:21)

Por aqui começou a chover agora com mais alguma intensidade....

T: *12,4ºC*
HR: *80%*
P: *1013,6mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *498m*


----------



## Chuvento (21 Out 2008 às 23:24)

Thomar disse:


> Fabuloso!
> 
> Também sou da opinião que o Prof. Salpico aparece vezes demais.
> 
> E por Lisboa vai chovendo fraco, com vento moderado (uuuii este wind-chill).



Boa noite, pessoal do Fórum,

Também estou de acordo, chega de salpico (quando aparece calo-o logo) 

Aqui pelo Entroncamento, também continuam os salpicos (com piso já molhado), nem dá para "aquecer"; nas últimas semanas tem sido assim, muita promessa ... 

Temperatura exterior continua a descer: neste momento 12,2 

Nunca mais chega o Inverno a sério ! ! !      

Continuação de Boa Noite


----------



## Brunomc (21 Out 2008 às 23:29)

Boa Noite 

por aqui tenho céu muito nublado e chuva moderada...

o vento agora está fraco a moderado

começou a pingar aqui eram 21h30..

estou com 12.0ºC  


Deixo aqui algumas temperaturas registadas no dia de hoje :

7h - 13.0ºC

12h - 20.0ºC

13h - 22.0ºC

14h30 - 22.5ºC

16h - 21,5ºC

21h - 14,5ºC

23H30 - 12.0ºC


Temp.Hoje

T.max  : 22.5ºC
T.min   : 13.0ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Out 2008 às 23:37)

Ja passei a barreira psicologica dos 10ºC

Temp: *9,8ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (21 Out 2008 às 23:39)

Depois desta descida toda, a temperatura parou agora nos *12,0ºC* para descansar um pouco .


----------



## *Dave* (21 Out 2008 às 23:46)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *22,9ºC*
Tmín: *11,9ºC* 

HRmáx: 83%
HRmín: 54%


----------



## Manuel Brito (21 Out 2008 às 23:47)

Boas. 19º e muito nublado. Vento NE 18km/h. A ver se chove 
Inté.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2008 às 23:50)

Por cá mínima de 11.9ºC e máxima de 21.0ºC e acumulei 2 mm.

Neste momento estou com 12.3ºC e já não chove.


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2008 às 23:52)

Continua a chuva e a descida da temperatura. 6,9ºC por agora.


----------



## ct5iul (21 Out 2008 às 23:52)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 21-10-2008

Boa Noite

O sol nasce às: 7:53
O sol põe-se às: 18:45
Nascer da Lua: 00:55
Pôr da Lua: 15:30
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 44%
Temp actual: 11.8ºC/ GMT+1 23:45
Temp Min: 11.0ºC/ GMT+1 23:37
Temp Max: 24.7ºC /GMT+1 14:03
Temp Max ao sol: 27.6ºC /GMT+1 13:48
Pressão:1016.4Hpa /GMT+1 23:45
Intensidade do Vento: 12.5 km/h - GMT+1 23:45
Direção do Vento: NW  - GMT+1 23:45
Rajada max: 19,4 KM/h - GMT+1 19:56
Escala de Beaufort : 3 Brisa ar Fresco
Temperatura do vento: 9.3ºC - GMT+1 23:45
Humidade Relativa: 84 % - GMT+1 23:45
Chuva Precipitação: 3.2mm - GMT+1 23:45
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: - 3.5mm
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu nublado Aguaçeiros Fracos descida da Temperatura Maxima e Minima
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 19ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 12ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Fraco

Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2008 às 00:25)

Extremos do dia 22.Outubro

Temp Maxima: *19,6ºC*
Temp Minima: *9,8ºC*

Por agora, ceu quase limpo e vento fraco mas gelido
Temp:  *9,6ºC*
Hum: *86%*


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2008 às 00:41)

Por aqui, já deixou de chover.
Mas continua o vento moderado de Norte.
A temperatura, depois de ter chegado aos 12,2ºC, vai subindo devagarinho.

Estou agora com 13,0ºC.


*Extremos do dia 22:*
Tmin: 12,2ºC
Tmáx: 23,3ºC
Precipitação: 3,8mm


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2008 às 01:26)




----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (22 Out 2008 às 02:49)

Dia 22 de outubro

Temp actual 12.5 ºC
Rajada max 69.2 Km\h


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Out 2008 às 05:09)

Por aqui e por muito Norte ,a madrugada mais fria dos últimos 6 meses (por aí). A adicionar aos 9,4º actuais, um  vento norte ainda moderado (30 Km/h).
Será, ao que tudo indica , uma entrada fria efémera...


----------



## storm (22 Out 2008 às 07:06)

Temperatura actual: 12.5ºC

Bem foi uma noite de loucos, vento forte com mais vento forte, já a muito que não ouvia o vento com tanta força, caiu uns aguaceiros fracos/moderados.


----------



## Teles (22 Out 2008 às 07:28)

Bom dia! Por aqui o dia comecou com céu praticamente limpo,temperatura na casa dos 10 graus.
O vento que de momento é fraco soprou toda a noite bastante forte e a foi  
fraca mas a cair toda a noite.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2008 às 07:29)

Ora Bons Dias!

A Noite foi marcada pelo Vento Forte que se faz sentir... tendo chegado aos *53,7 km/h*, e por alguma Precipitação, dado que acumulei *1,1mm*

No entanto... a Temperatura manteve-se estável a Noite inteira... Com tantas espectativas que estava Ontem... 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *11,7ºC*, há pouco...


Neste momento tenho 11,8ºC
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 36,7 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,4ºC


Últimas Imagens de Satélite...









A Torre vai bem Fria!






Já nas Observações do IM, quem ia á frente, ás 5h UTC, era as Penhas Douradas, com 1,5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (22 Out 2008 às 07:31)

Por aqui sigo com:
T: *8,5ºC* (já desceu aos 8,4ºC)
HR: *78%*
P: *1014,2mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: *541m*

Precipitação:* 4,6mm*


----------



## Manuel Brito (22 Out 2008 às 07:58)

Bons dias! Em Faro começa bem o dia. 14ºC e um vento norte noreste ... 
Céu muito nublado e pressão 1013hpa.
Até logo e votos de temperaturas baixas.


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2008 às 08:36)

faz frio em lisboa devido ao windchill e a temperatura de 13.1Cº
A maxima nem chegará a 20Cº


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2008 às 08:40)

A temperatura desta noite foi de *8,6ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *9,3ºC*
Hum: *76%*
Pressao: *1026hPa*


----------



## amarusp (22 Out 2008 às 08:55)

Bom dia.
Vento forte, precipitação nos pontos mais altos da serra da estreta e uma temperatura de 8.0, são hoje as condições em Loriga


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Out 2008 às 08:58)




----------



## PDias (22 Out 2008 às 09:02)

Bom dia a todos, sou o Paulo vivo no concelho de Alenquer, numa aldeia perto da Serra de Montejunto, e esta madrugada tivemos por aqui um vento gelado e muito forte, às 06.30H quando saí de casa para o trabalho tinha uma temperatura de 8,4ºC.


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2008 às 09:04)

Parece que a Serra da Estrela teve os seus primeiros flocos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Out 2008 às 09:10)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 12.3ºC mas eu estava á espera que fosse mais fria mas enfim...!
Neste momento estão 12.9ºC, o céu está nublado mas com tendencia para limpar e o vento sopra fraco de Nordeste


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Out 2008 às 09:12)

Por aqui a temperatura ronda os 12.9 C O vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes  A sensação termica é bastante desagradavel! como se custuma dizer! "Até corta"  Bom dia!


----------



## mocha (22 Out 2008 às 09:39)

bom dia a todos, ontem ainda caiu uma boa carga de agua por volta das 22h, e tal era a ventania que batia na janela e fazia ca um barulho
por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens, muito vento e sigo com 13ºC


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (22 Out 2008 às 09:50)

Bom dia:

En Huelva agora mismo *13.7º *y cielo con muita nublosidade,
esta manhana *0.2 mm* , vento do Noroeste moderado,
sensaçao de 9º-10º, por fin fresco


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Out 2008 às 09:55)

Boas pessoal. Depois de uma noite fresquinha (não sei a mínima porque, para não variar, a minha estação passou-se) e chuvosa, segue agora com céu limpo para norte, ainda algumas nuvens a sul, vento forte, e 14º.1 e 1016Hpa.
E já neva na Serra....


----------



## Lightning (22 Out 2008 às 10:09)

Bom dia 

Vim agora mesmo da rua... simplesmente não sinto o nariz e as orelhas também não 

Por aqui, vento forte com rajadas, e céu limpo.

Estimo que estejam +/- nesta altura uns 5 graus.

O que se segue agora?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2008 às 10:15)

V.R.S.A

Raio de ventania gelida que se instalou por aqui e a registar 14.7C 

Deverá ser a manha mais fria desde Maio...

Já não estou habituado a estes ares nortenhos... Detesto!! quero calor...


----------



## HotSpot (22 Out 2008 às 10:15)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Estimo que estejam +/- nesta altura uns 5 graus.
> O que se segue agora?



Estimas mal porque devem estar por aí uns 14ºC e um windchill que vai variando entre os 11 a 12ºC


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2008 às 10:19)

Que friooo!! E que venha mais e melhor

Céu limpo e vento fraco e uma sensaçao termica de frio 
Temp: *12,8ºC*
Hum: *69%*
Pressao: *1025hPa*


----------



## Manuel Brito (22 Out 2008 às 10:21)

Bom dia. Update: ás 10:20 Faro segue com 15ºC, 68% RH, pressão 1014Hpa e vento entre o N e o NE com uma sensação de 
Céu pouco nublado.
Até logo.


----------



## vitamos (22 Out 2008 às 11:02)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado de manhã, com vento por vezes moderado. Pressão em 1017hPa. E um certo "ar de inverno" do qual tinha muitas saudades 

*Tmin 10,0ºC*


----------



## ct5iul (22 Out 2008 às 11:07)

BOM DIA 

Temp actual 13.7ºC/ GMT+1 10:35
Temp ao sol: 14.0ºC/ GMT+1 10:35
Pressão: 1015.8Hpa GMT+1 10:35
Intensidade do Vento: 42.6 km/h GMT+1 10:35
Escala de Beaufort :6 VENTO FORTE VENTO MUITO FRESCO
Direção do Vento: N GMT+1 10:35
Temperatura do vento: 9.9ºC GMT+1 10:35
Humidade Relativa: 60 % GMT+ 10:35
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm GMT+1 10:35
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 FRACO GMT+1 10:35
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste Momento o Céu esta limpo o vento esta muito forte


----------



## jpmartins (22 Out 2008 às 11:26)

Bom dia
Neste momento ceu pouco nublado. Durante a noite já não choveu mas por vezes o vento ainda soprava forte.
Rajada max. 59.8km/h.

Tmin. 9.6ºC


----------



## Lightning (22 Out 2008 às 11:27)

Aqui o sol ja aquece mais, mas o vento continua forte com rajadas.


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2008 às 11:35)

O vento ta a aumentar de intensidade
Continuaçao de ceu limpo

Temp: *14,8ºC*
Hum: *61%*


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2008 às 11:47)

Boas

Como ontem a noite não consegui meter no fórum os meus extremos de ontem devido a uma falha no fórum vou meter agora os meus extremos de ontem em Setúbal...

Extremos em Setúbal: (22/10)

Temperatura:

Mín.:*12,8ºC*(23:55)
Máx.:*23,2ºC* (11:39)

Humidade:

Máx.:*93%* (23:57)
Mín.:*57%* (11:40)

Precipitação Total: *2,1mm*


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (22 Out 2008 às 11:47)

Olá amigos:

En Huelva vento do Norte moderado (20-30 km/h), y *15.5º*,
sensaçao de 10º, por fin Outonho, esta amanha *0.2 mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Out 2008 às 11:48)

Por aqui agora estão 17.5ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens, o vento sopra moderado a forte de Nordeste

Finalmente que está um dia assim de frio já tinha saudades


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2008 às 11:49)

A mínima de esta noite foi de *12,4ºC*...

Agora sigo com *16,6ºC* , 48%HR, 1017hpa e vento moderado a forte mas como é de norte não consigo apresentar valores correctos


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (22 Out 2008 às 12:04)

Bom dia 

Estao actualmente 15.5 ºC
A minima ate agora foi de 11.6 ºC as 8:00
Vento 66.6 Km\h 
Rajada max 74 Km\h 
windchill  -0.4 ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2008 às 12:07)

O Sol Brilha... e a Temperatura sobe, mas não sobe muito...

Neste momento tenho *15,7ºC*

Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1018 hPa

Vento a 37,4 km/h de NNO (338º), tendo já chegado aos *58,3 km/h*, pelas 10:25

Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2008 às 12:25)

Ceu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *15,7ºC*
Hum: *58%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2008 às 12:26)

Boas tardes isto por aqui não se pode andar na rua com este vento a sensação deaté faz gelar os ossosesta noite o penico ainda rendeu mais 1.5mm no total desta passagem rendeu um total 3.5mm de chuva.

O céu continua nublado o vento não para de soprar de N a máxima rajada foi de 50kmh foi ás 06:40 desta manhã,a minima ficou-se pelos 9.4ºc actual 13.8ºc pressão nos 1016hpa.


----------



## squidward (22 Out 2008 às 12:32)

Céu limpo e com 17.1ºC

a mínima de hoje foi de 11.4ºC mas estava à espera de mais frio.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Out 2008 às 12:33)

Boas..

por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento forte 

estou com 16.0ºC



hoje a minima foi 10,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2008 às 12:34)

A Temperatura está a descer! Neste momento tenho *15,3ºC*

O Vento sopra forte! Neste momento está nos *45,7 km/h*

O Wind Chill está nos 6ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2008 às 12:41)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e um fresquinho nada que um algarvio não esteja habituado, aqui não é só sol, calor e praia também faz frio, .
Tive de mínima 13.0ºC e neste momento sigo com 16.0ºC sabe tão bem o friozinho.

Estou triste o prof. Salpico já não aparece , desapareceu tadinho


----------



## Lightning (22 Out 2008 às 12:42)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Rajada max 74 Kmh



TANTO??? 

Agora que a superfície já passou, aqui começam-se a aproximar nuvens vindas de este da minha localização (ou seja, as nuvens vêm do interior aqui para o litoral). O vento continua forte com rajadas.


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2008 às 12:51)

Por aqui segundo o MeteoOeiras estão 17.9 Cº, Wind chill de 15.3 Cº e a mínima foi de 13.3 °C
A frente deixou cerca de 4.1mm, praticamente todos até à meia noite.

Pode não ter deixado muito mas foi certamente uma das frentes mais bonitas do ano, com os seus muitos milhares de quilómetros de extensão.


----------



## Lightning (22 Out 2008 às 12:56)

Vince disse:


> Pode não ter deixado muito mas foi certamente uma das frentes mais bonitas do ano, com os seus muitos milhares de quilómetros de extensão.



Realmente concordo contigo. A vista de satélite é muito bonita mesmo. A frente parece um "chicote" gigante. É uma das mais longas que alguma vez vi


----------



## jpmartins (22 Out 2008 às 13:26)

Por aqui o vento continua a soprar moderado, com algumas rajadas, o que torna o WindChill terrivelmente bom
Temp. actual 17.3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2008 às 13:27)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui está FRIO E céu parcialmente nublado!!
Passou-se de manga curta (ontem) para manga comprida e casaco em cima (hoje) muito rapidamente!!!
O vento sopra moderado, o que provoca ainda maior sensação de frio!!!
Parece que o tempo das castanhas assadas e frio se instalou de vez!!!


----------



## Teles (22 Out 2008 às 13:30)

Eu sei que nã é o local indicado para postar esta mensagem por isso peço desculpa! Noticia TVI segundo o telejorna na Australia houve uma tempestade brutal com ventos superiores a 100 km hora com muitos raios (um verdadeiro espectaculo); mas o mais estranho foi o frote nevão ke caiu em seguida


----------



## ct5iul (22 Out 2008 às 13:33)

Boa Tarde

Temp actual 17.1ºC/ GMT+1 13:28
Temp ao sol: 18.6ºC/ GMT+1 13:28
Pressão: 1016.3Hpa GMT+1 13:28
Intensidade do Vento:  22.7 km/h GMT+1 13:28
Escala de Beaufort :4 BRISA MODERADA
Direção do Vento:N/NE GMT+1 13:28
Temperatura do vento: 15.8ºC GMT+1 13:28
Humidade Relativa: 50 % GMT+ 13:28
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm GMT+1 13:28
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado GMT+1 13:28
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste Momento o Céu esta a ficar pouco nublado


----------



## vitamos (22 Out 2008 às 13:38)

jpmartins disse:


> Por aqui o vento continua a soprar moderado, com algumas rajadas, o que torna o WindChill terrivelmente bom



Esta tua expressão causaria arrepios também ao leitor menos meteolouco que a visse 

Não obstante a loucura subscrevo! É que sabe mesmo bem o briol na espinha  E confirmo por aqui também o vento moderado. O céu está pouco nublado e o nariz entupido pelo menos está feliz congelado!


----------



## *Dave* (22 Out 2008 às 13:47)

Por aqui a ventania é forte e constante. O céu está nublado com poucas abertas.

Depois da mínima de 8,4ºC, a temperatura só subiu 4,9ºC até agora.

T: *13,3ºC* 
HR: *59%*
P: *1017,1mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: *1185m*

------------------------------



teles disse:


> Eu sei que nã é o local indicado para postar esta mensagem por isso peço desculpa! Noticia TVI segundo o telejorna na Australia houve uma tempestade brutal com ventos superiores a 100 km hora com muitos raios (um verdadeiro espectaculo); mas o mais estranho foi o frote nevão ke caiu em seguida



Também vi essa notícia. Havia mesmo bocados de gelo em cima dos carros...


----------



## amarusp (22 Out 2008 às 13:48)

Temperatura-9,1 graus
Precipitação- 0,30 mm
rajada de vento mais forte: 64,4 Km/hora
Precipitou sobe forma de neve no alto da Serra da Estrela


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2008 às 14:09)

teles disse:


> Eu sei que nã é o local indicado para postar esta mensagem por isso peço desculpa! Noticia TVI segundo o telejorna na Australia houve uma tempestade brutal com ventos superiores a 100 km hora com muitos raios (um verdadeiro espectaculo); mas o mais estranho foi o frote nevão ke caiu em seguida





É do aquecimento global, na Austrália tem andado a cair muitos nevões devido ao CO2, (embora neste caso tenha sido mais uma mega granizada) até já andaram a apagar incêndios no Verão e de um momento para o outro começa a nevar  sem dúvida o aquecimento a fazer das suas.

Por cá rajada máxima até agora de 77.4 km/h estou com 16.7ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Out 2008 às 14:09)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui estão 17.3ºC, o céu está muito nublado e o vento continua a soprar moderado a forte


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2008 às 14:13)

Céu com algumas nuvens, bastante vento e 13,2ºC.

Mínima de 6,0ºC.

Esta manhã era possível ver a Sanábria com neve a partir, mais ou menos, dos 1500m. Foi a primeira nevada da temporada.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2008 às 14:16)

Neste momento tenho 16,7ºC e a Temperatura Máxima até agora foi de *16,9ºC*

Humidade a 47%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 43,6 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,3ºC

O céu está a Nublar rápidamente!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2008 às 14:23)

Boas..por aqui o vento continua com rajadas fortes o céu continua muito nublado com a temparatura nos 14.3ºc.

Até logo


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2008 às 14:33)

Por aqui vou com 18,1ºC, 42%HR, 1015hpa e céu coberto o vento é moderado a forte...


----------



## Manuel Brito (22 Out 2008 às 14:45)

Boa tarde. Por aqui em Faro sigo com 16º, pressão 1012hpa e vento norte frio. 
Humidade 73% e céu mt nublado.


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2008 às 15:05)

teles disse:


> Eu sei que nã é o local indicado para postar esta mensagem por isso peço desculpa! Noticia TVI segundo o telejorna na Australia houve uma tempestade brutal com ventos superiores a 100 km hora com muitos raios (um verdadeiro espectaculo); mas o mais estranho foi o frote nevão ke caiu em seguida


neve nao!!!!!granizo notava-se perfeitamente pelas imagens
agora aqui nos olivais estao 18Cº q é ate agora a maxima do dia.


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2008 às 15:18)

teles disse:


> Eu sei que nã é o local indicado para postar esta mensagem por isso peço desculpa! Noticia TVI segundo o telejorna na Australia houve uma tempestade brutal com ventos superiores a 100 km hora com muitos raios (um verdadeiro espectaculo); mas o mais estranho foi o frote nevão ke caiu em seguida



Algumas imagens das trovoadas e granizo estão no tópico da Australia. 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html#post92099

Para falar do assunto usem esse tópico por favor.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (22 Out 2008 às 15:32)

Sorpresa en Huelva, chuva forte durante 10 minutos ,
a temperatura 17ºc.


----------



## mocha (22 Out 2008 às 15:32)

por aqui começou a pingar


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Out 2008 às 15:40)

Olá a todos.
O dia ontem pelo distrito de Santarém foi bastante fresco, com algum vento e chuva, que começaram por volta das 18h, começando por uns chuviscos fracos que foram aumentando de intensidade pela noite fora.
A máxima foi de cerca de 23,0 ºC pela Chamusca, perto de Tancos, onde passei a tarde.
Estavam já 15,0 ºC em Santarém por volta das 19h e 13,0 ºC no Cartaxo, mais tarde, quando lá cheguei.
Regressei a Moscavide às 23:10h com *11,0 ºC* e muita chuva. 


----


Esta noite acordei às 4:27h com rajadas de vento muito fortes, que certamente tocaram nos 75 km/h, pelo barulho que se ouvia de coisas a voar e partirem-se no chão.
De resto, toda a noite foi repleta de imensa chuva e vento que se prolongaram até ao amanhecer.


----------



## Kraliv (22 Out 2008 às 15:42)

Boas,


Até ao momento:

Temp. min. 9,8ºC
Temp.máx 14,3ºC


Vento Raj.máx. 30,9km/h ; Humid. 69% ; Pressão 1013hPa


Está, ligeiramente, desagradável  como no resto do país


----------



## redragon (22 Out 2008 às 16:06)

um bonito dia de outono. alguns chuviscos mas nada demais. a sensação de frio é que merece maior destaque


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Out 2008 às 17:40)

Dia fresco de Outono.
Até agora, a máxima foi de *18,3 ºC* e o vento acalmou.
O céu parece querer limpar, começando a abrir a Norte.


----------



## Lightning (22 Out 2008 às 17:44)

Boas

O céu tapou-se todo por volta das 3 da tarde, e até agora ainda não se viu um bocado de sol. A velocidade do vento aumentou.

Fui dar uma volta, cheguei a casa mesmo abocado. Não fui muito agasalhado... Resultado: fartei-me de espirrar, e já estou com uma constipação das bonitas em cima...


----------



## Brigantia (22 Out 2008 às 17:56)

Boas,

Leiria: céu limpo e vento moderado a forte. A sensação térmica é bastante baixa.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Out 2008 às 17:59)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã era possível ver a Sanábria com neve a partir, mais ou menos, dos 1500m. Foi a primeira nevada da temporada.



Boa notícia


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Out 2008 às 18:06)

Boa Tarde

A Máxima de Hoje por aqui foi de 19.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 17.7ºC, céu muito nublado e o vento já sopra fraco


T.Minima de Hoje: 12.3ºC


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (22 Out 2008 às 18:20)

En Huelva tenemos 1 hora de chuva moderada a veces forte.

Cielo cubierto y *12 mm* hoje, 10 en la ultima hora. (Desculpem mi Potugues)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2008 às 18:28)

Boas por aqui continua o festival de vento ainda com a continuação do céu muito nublado com a temparatura nos 13.9ºc

Por aqui no estámine já estamos de fonte de calor ligado para manter ambiente mais confortável


----------



## trepkos (22 Out 2008 às 18:35)

Por cá estão 14 graus, vento e céu muito nublado, toda a gente me chamou maluco por ir de t-shirt, mas, de facto está calor


----------



## camrov8 (22 Out 2008 às 18:47)

se a previsão de chuva para sexta se mantiver poderam cair as primeiras neves


----------



## *Dave* (22 Out 2008 às 18:50)

Por aqui está frio ,o vento sopra de moderado a forte e o céu está nublado de um lado e com algumas abertas de outro.

Depois de ter tido uma temperatura máxima de 15,6ºC , sigo com:

T: *12,7ºC*
HR: *57%*
P: *1 018,5mb/hPa* (tem vindo a subir... bom para as baixas temperaturas)

Base das nuvens: aprox. *1 295m* (nuvens baixas)


Esta noite vai ser fria


----------



## amarusp (22 Out 2008 às 18:51)

Ba Noite!
O vento sopra de este com rajadas de 50km/hora, a temperatura é de 10,2 graus(18.30h) jonaslor
Máxima de hoje: 10,4


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2008 às 18:57)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Temperaturas:

Mín.:*12,4ºC* (8:23)
Máx.:*19,0ºC* (14:06)

Humidade:

Mín.:*41%* (14:44)
Máx.:*93%* (0:19)

Actual:
*17,4ºC
45%HR
1016hpa
9,4kmh*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2008 às 18:58)

Por cá mínima de 12.1ºC e máxima de 17.7ºC agora estou com 16.3ºC e muitas nuvens, desconfio que foram as nuvens as causadoras da quase paragem do vento 

Rajada máxima de 77.4 km/h ás 4:24, certamente foi mais, infelizmente o meu anemómetro está com uns problemas técnicos  mas já foi bem positivo 





Aqui ficam umas fotos do fim da tarde aqui pelo bairro


----------



## Perfect Storm (22 Out 2008 às 19:03)

Boa tarde!!
O dia de hoje foi praticamente todo com sol (pelo menos de tarde), o vento esse soprou bastante forte, no entanto, agora é praticamente inexistente.
Para minha supresa registo de Hr 36%! É possivel? Vocês também registam estes valores?


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2008 às 19:05)

camrov8 disse:


> se a previsão de chuva para sexta se mantiver poderam cair as primeiras neves



Vai ser difícil chover na sexta  a chover mais este mês será nos últimos dias  

17,3ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2008 às 19:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por cá mínima de 12.1ºC e máxima de 17.7ºC agora estou com 16.3ºC e muitas nuvens, desconfio que foram as nuvens as causadoras da quase paragem do vento
> 
> Rajada máxima de 77.4 km/h ás 4:24, certamente foi mais, infelizmente o meu anemómetro está com uns problemas técnicos  mas já foi bem positivo



Não Mário o vento está previsto mesmo acalmar a partir deste final de tarde  terça está de volta em força 

17,3ºC


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (22 Out 2008 às 19:24)

Boa cantidade de chuva en Huelva, *19 mm* hoje,
casi toda por la tarde.

Agora cielo muito nuvoso, y 16ºc.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2008 às 19:26)

Bonitas Fotos Mário!

Por cá, a Temperatura Máxima não passou dos *17,5ºC*, o que a torna a mais baixa do mês

Neste momento tenho 15,6ºC, após já ter tido 15,4ºC
Humidade a 53%
Vento a 28,1 km/h de NNE (22º), a reduzir...
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,0ºC´


Sei que já vão um pouco tarde, mas cá ficam as fotos do Nevoeiro de dia 21


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2008 às 19:29)

A maxima foi aos *18,4ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado e gelido
Temp: *15,0ºC* [ontem ja tinha -4ºC a esta hora]
Hum: *54%*
Pressao: *1025hPa*


----------



## Teles (22 Out 2008 às 19:34)

Boa noite por aqui o dia foi ventoso e a temperatura a rondar os 19 graus, neste momento estão 16 e o céu esta a começar ficar muito nebulado vindo de sul


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (22 Out 2008 às 19:49)

Boas tardes ...

O vento acalmou a temperatura vai descer na terça vem mais vento ...xD

Temp min 11.6 ºC
Temp max 17 ºC
Hr 45%
Pressao 1016.9 hPa
Vento 15 Km\h
Precipitacao 3.4 mm


----------



## HotSpot (22 Out 2008 às 19:50)

A máxima foi de *18,8ºC* 

Curiosidades sobre este dia:

- Primeira máxima abaixo de 20ºC desde 15 de Maio
- Em 2007, no pós-verão, a primeira máxima abaixo de 20ºC foi só a 17 de Novembro.
- O vento médio do dia a esta hora é de 25,5 km/h com tendência a descer um pouco. Desde que tenho registos (1/10/2007) é o dia com vento médio mais elevado.


----------



## *Dave* (22 Out 2008 às 20:13)

Por cá a temperatura estabilizou nos *12,2ºC*, embora já esteja bem fresquinho espero que comece a descer e que antes das 0:00 já esteja com pelo menos 10ºC .


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2008 às 20:20)

Aqui a temperatura não sai disto 17,4ºC e pode parecer mentira mas anda nisto desde o meio da tarde ate agora


----------



## ACalado (22 Out 2008 às 20:31)

por aqui já tinha saudades de um dia assim pela manha estavam 7ºc com muito vento onde atigui os 63km/h  (coitada da minha estação  )
por agora estão 10ºc com vento forte 22.2 km/h valor da ultima rajada


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2008 às 20:38)

Boas pessoal!

Por aqui muito vento! Sopra moderado a forte de NE/E.
Provavelmente hoje deverá ser batido um novo record nacional diário de produção de energia eólica!
Ainda dizem que não há vento...

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 12,3ºC
Tmáx: 18,1ºC

Sigo com 17,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2008 às 20:47)

Boas por aqui vamos com 13.1ºc céu muito nublado e o vento forte ajudar fazer muito


----------



## amarusp (22 Out 2008 às 20:51)

Maio rajada de vento: 80,4 Km às 20.13 h, com a temperatura de 10,2, o desconforto térmico é elevado.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2008 às 21:01)

A Temperatura está completamente estagnada nos *15,5ºC*

Humidade a *45%*
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,7ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (22 Out 2008 às 21:16)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.............................10.6º   (07h34m)
T máx............................17.7º   (16h04m)

H min............................38%
H máx...........................75%

Pressão actual...............1023 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2008 às 21:45)

Neste momento tenho 15,4ºC

*Extremos de Hoje:*






O Vitamos ainda não me enviou a Temperatura Máxima... e eu tenho mesmo de me ir embora agora... amanhã tenho de acordar cedo... portanto, amanhã de manhã, se já tiver recebido os registos, logo postarei...


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2008 às 21:47)

Boas

Esteve fresco hoje em Bragança 
Por agora 9.2ºC

Minima: 6.8ºC
Maxima: 14.5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (22 Out 2008 às 21:48)

Por aqui salienta-se o vento que sopra forte e o frio que se sente lá fora  (já não estava habituado)

Neste momento:
T: *11,5ºC*
HR: *56%*
P: *1019,7mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *1283m*


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2008 às 21:48)

Ceu limpo e vento moderado

Temp: *13,4ºC* (podia tar um pouco mais frio, mas o vento nao ajuda muito...)
Hum: *57%*


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2008 às 21:55)

Boa noite!

Por aqui cairam umas pingas durante a tarde.
A temperatura está agora nos 14,4ºC!!


----------



## *Dave* (22 Out 2008 às 22:11)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *15,6ºC* 
Tmín: *8,4ºC* 

HRmáx: 88%
HRmín: 51%

Pmáx: 1019,7mb/hPa
Pmín: 1013,0mb/hPa

Precipitação: 4,6mm


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (22 Out 2008 às 22:12)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Olá amigos en Huelva *19 mm* finalmente.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2008 às 22:16)

Afinal ainda recebi a Mensagem a Tempo...

Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de apenas *17,7ºC*
Neste momento, por lá, estão 15,2ºC de Temperatura e 1020 hPa de Pressão...


Por cá, estou com 14,9ºC, e Vento nos 25,6 km/h de NE (45º)


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (22 Out 2008 às 22:20)

En Huelva agora mismo tenemos 15,5º, céu muito nuboso,
hoje la chuva fue *19 mm* 

Boas noites


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2008 às 22:22)

Registo a esta altura 16,8ºC, 45%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2008 às 22:34)

Boas..por aqui o vento já acalmou o céu vai limpando para que a temparatura começe a descer actual 11.9ºc a pressão vai subindo 1020hpa 57%hr.

Temparaturas de hoje 9.4/ 16.5ºcprecipitação 1.5mm.

Até amanhã


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2008 às 22:42)

noite bem mais quente que ontem agora em lisboa 16.2Cº


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2008 às 23:05)

Boas, por aqui, um dia de céu muito nublado com um aguaceiro apanhado entre Faro e Olhão ao fim da tarde, o que surpreendeu mais foi a descida súbita da temperatura máxima de ontem para hoje cerca de 7ºC e assinalar que foi a máxima mais baixa que registei desde 2002 para o mês de Outubro .

Máxima: 16.7ºC
mínima: 13.0ºC
actual: 14.9ºC


----------



## Teles (22 Out 2008 às 23:13)

Boas.. aqui a temperatura estagnou nos 14 graus


----------



## Manuel Brito (22 Out 2008 às 23:14)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Boas.
Temperatura e orvalho: 15ºC/14ºC
Humidade 95%
Vento: 030º 08kt (NNE 16 km/h)
Ceu pouco nublado 
Pressão 1015hpa
E viva o 

Até amanhã boa noite


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2008 às 23:28)

Extremos de hoje: 6,0ºC / 13,9ºC


Por agora: céu limpo e 6,9ºC. O vento é que não abranda e por isso a temperatura também não deve descer muito esta noite.


----------



## Thomar (23 Out 2008 às 00:33)

Esta noite na Serra da Estrela as temperaturas, vão ser bem baixas!

Ás 22 UTC, segundo o site do IM, a temperatura nas *Penhas Douradas* era de *+2,8ºC!*

No site do Estradas de Portugal, o mesmo indicava *0.0ºC* em *Piornos* e *-3,0ºC *na *Torre!*

Ainda no site do IM, a temperatura em *Montalegre* era de *+4,0ºC,**Chaves* ficava-se por *+5,5ºC!*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Out 2008 às 00:51)

Boa noite

Dia de céu nublado e algo fresco.

Tmin - 16,1ºC
Tmax - 22,8ºC

Actual - 19,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2008 às 02:35)

Por cá estou com 14.0ºC  e céu limpo.


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2008 às 02:37)

E eu com 13,9ºC.
O vento mantém-se forte de NE.

Às 0h UTC,
Penhas Douradas 1,3ºC
Montalegre 2,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2008 às 02:59)

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *10,3ºC*
Hum: *63%*
Pressao: *1023hPa*


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2008 às 03:28)




----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2008 às 07:28)

Bons Dias!

A noite foi mais calma... e a Temperatura Mínima desceu aos *12,4ºC*

Neste momento tenho 12,5ºC
Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NNE (22º), tendo atingido os *40,3 km/h* ás 2:48
Ponto de Orvalho nos 1,8ºC

Ás 6h, o IM mostrava este cenário, no Norte... 






(Os valores podem vir a ser mais baixos, aquando da actualização das 7h)


Já as Estradas De Portugal, mostram alguma Inversão Térmica, na Serra da Estrela...


----------



## amarusp (23 Out 2008 às 08:48)

Bom dia.
Depois de uma noite tempestiva a nível de vento, a manhã acordou com vento fraco e céu limpo.
Temperatura actual 6,1


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Out 2008 às 09:09)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 12.1ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.8ºC, o vento sopra fraco e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## mocha (23 Out 2008 às 09:50)

bom dia a todos por aqui ainda algum vento, nao tanto como o de ontem, ausencia de nuvens, e algum cieiro sigo com 14ªC


----------



## vitamos (23 Out 2008 às 10:00)

Bom dia!

Hoje manhã de céu limpo! Ontem o vento soprou muito forte nas primeiras horas da noite tendo acalmado posteriormente!
Pressão em 1020hPa.

*Tmin 11,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2008 às 10:27)

A minima desta noite foi e de *9,3ºC*

Ceu limpo e vento moderado, e uma sensaçao termica
Temp: *13,8ºC*
Hum: *54%*
Pressao: *1028hPa*


----------



## Kraliv (23 Out 2008 às 10:54)

Boas.


Manhã bastante mais agradável hoje aqui pelo alentejo central, com a temperatura mínima a ficar pelos 10.8ºC.


Registo às 09.00:

Temp. 12,9ºC
Humid. 60%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento 17,6km/h NE


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2008 às 11:20)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e 9,5ºC.


Mínima de 4,7ºC com algum orvalho gelado esta manhã.


----------



## Teles (23 Out 2008 às 11:46)

Bom dia a todos!  Por aqui céu totalmente limpo,uma temperatura de 17 graus e vento nulo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2008 às 11:53)

Bom dia. 


Extremos de ontem:

Tm: *10,9 ºC*
Tx: *18,3 ºC*
Precipitação: *5,2 mm* (Gago Coutinho)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Out 2008 às 11:57)

Neste momento estão 18.3ºC e céu pouco nublado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2008 às 11:59)

A mínima de hoje foi de *11,5 ºC*.
O céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento fraco a moderado.
Dia agradável de Outono com muito sol.


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2008 às 12:18)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, mínima de 12,6ºC.


Nas EMA's do IM, Chaves foi aparentemente a única estação que desceu esta madrugada a baixo dos 0ºC.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2008 às 12:23)

Dia muito mais agradável do que o de ontem como já era de esperar   tive uma mínima de *11,7ºC*...

Agora o céu está completamente limpo e sigo com 19,3ºC, 41%HR, 1020hpa e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2008 às 12:28)

Boas tardes ora por aqui hoje temos céu limpo,esta noite fez algum minima 7.9ºc o vento vai fraco a temparatura vai nos 17.1ºc a prssão nos 1020hpa.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Out 2008 às 12:34)

Bom dia
Por aqui céu limpo, o vento sopra fraco.
Ontem ainda registei ás 14.41 uma rajada de 61.7 km/h, nada mau.
Tmin. 10.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2008 às 13:00)

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *16,0ºC*
Hum: *50%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2008 às 14:19)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*

Continuação de céu limpinho com o vento fraco com a temparatura nos 19.9ºc.

Até logo


----------



## Rog (23 Out 2008 às 14:20)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui ceu nublado
18,5ºC
1021hpa

min 13,4ºC

Minha estação na net: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN160


----------



## Kraliv (23 Out 2008 às 15:19)

Boas,




Por cá estão 21,2ºC com vento a 7,2km/h NE


----------



## Manuel Brito (23 Out 2008 às 15:52)

Boas. Neste momento em Faro:
21º de temperatura e máxima de 23º
Minima à volta dos 15º ou 16º
Pressão 1016hpa.
Até logo.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (23 Out 2008 às 16:22)

Dia tranquilo en Huelva, ceu con nuvems y sol, vento suave,
y temperatura de *21º*, Tª Min de 14,6º.


----------



## vitamos (23 Out 2008 às 16:36)

Tarde morna, agradável e com o céu totalmente limpo. o vento está fraco por vezes mesmo inexistente!


----------



## Brunomc (23 Out 2008 às 16:43)

Boa Tarde 

por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco

estão 21,5ºC


algumas temperaturas registadas hoje :

7h30 - 10.0ºC

12h - 16,5ºC

13h30 - 18.0ºC

16h - 21,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2008 às 16:54)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *21,9ºC*

Neste momento já tenho 19,2ºC
Humidade a 44%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,6ºC


Céu Pouco Nublado por Cirrus...


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2008 às 17:21)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Temperatura:

Mín.:*11,7ºC* (8:13)
Máx.:*24,7ºC* (16:53)

Humidade:

Máx:*56%* (8:07)
Mín.:*34%* (17:18)

Actual:
*24,0ºC
35%HR
1017hpa
3,6km/h
Ponto de orvalho 8ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (23 Out 2008 às 17:37)

Máxima de *23,6ºC*

Dia solarengo com vento fraco de norte.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2008 às 17:41)

Aqui está a grande subida de ontem para hoje aqui em Setúbal...







Fonte:http://www.meteo.p

agora vou com 23,5ºC, 35%HR, 1017hpa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Out 2008 às 18:01)

Boa Tarde

Temperatura Máxima de Hoje por cá foi de 21.0ºC
Neste momento estão 20.0ºC, vento fraco e céu com poucos cirrus


T.MInima de Hoje: 12.1ºC


----------



## squidward (23 Out 2008 às 18:37)

(23-10-2008)

T.MAX:  28.4ºC
T.MIN:  11.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2008 às 18:49)

A Temperatura está a descer a Bom Ritmo... pelo que já levo *16,6ºC* neste momento

Humidade a 51%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento nos 12,2 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2008 às 18:59)

A maxima de hoje foi de *18,7ºC*

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *14,0ºC*
Hum: *53%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2008 às 19:07)

Depois da mínima de *11,5 ºC*, sucede-se uma máxima de apenas *21,4 ºC*.
O céu apresentou-se limpo e o vento fraco a moderado, durante toda a tarde.


----------



## storm (23 Out 2008 às 19:49)

Temperatura máxima: 21.7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 10.5ºC
Temperatura actual: 15.7ºC

Dia de céu limpo e algum vento fraco .


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2008 às 19:55)

A Temperatura Continua a Descer bem...
Neste momento estou com *14,5ºC*

Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (23 Out 2008 às 20:54)

Por aqui sigo com:
T: *13,0ºC*
HR: *52%*
P: *1017,3mb/hPa* (desceu bem)

Pôr do Sol por aqui:


----------



## henriquesillva (23 Out 2008 às 21:25)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min....................................10.6º
T máx...................................18.4º

H min....................................33%
H máx...................................51%

Pressão actual........................1021 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (23 Out 2008 às 21:29)

Neste momento:

T: *12,7ºC*
HR:* 53%*
P: *1 019,6mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *1 415m*


----------



## dgstorm (23 Out 2008 às 21:34)

Temp: 9,4ºC
Humidade: 77%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2008 às 22:15)

Boas por aqui foi um dia calmo com céu limpo com o vento fraco.
Neste momento a temparatura vai nos 14.4ºc pressão 1019hpa 48%hr.

Temparaturas de hoje 7.9/21.2ºc.

Até amanhã depois entra FS


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2008 às 22:16)

Neste momento tenho *13,6ºC*... a Temperatura vai descendo suavemente...

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_






Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de *19,4ºC*

Ás 19:08, por lá, estavam 17,6ºC de Temperatura e 1018 hPa de Pressão
Ás 21:41, por lá, estavam *13,5ºC* de Temperatura


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2008 às 22:19)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> *Temparaturas* de hoje 7.9/21.2ºc.



Hey albimeteo é temperatura  

Por cá mínima de 12.7ºC e máxima de 20.7ºC agora estou com 14.2ºC

Algo me diz que tá mais frio do que aquilo que os modelos dizem


----------



## ecobcg (23 Out 2008 às 22:26)

Boa noite!

Sigo agora com 17,8ºC. O dia esteve mais quentinho que ontem!!

Os extremos de hoje foram:
Temp Máx: 21,0ºC
Temp Min: 13,9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Out 2008 às 23:01)

Boa noite
Dia de céu nublado com abertas

Tmin - 19,2ºC
Tmax - 24,8ºC

Actual - 21,9ºC


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (23 Out 2008 às 23:13)

Olá amigos:

En Huelva, bom dia con algunas nuvems y sol.
Vento flojo do Norte, a temperatura maxima fue de 22º,
agora mismo 17º y ceu limpio.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Out 2008 às 23:37)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *19,9ºC*
Tmín: *6,5ºC* 

HRmáx: 68% 
HRmín: 43%

-----------------------------------

Agora sigo com:
T: *11,4ºC*
HR:* 54%*


----------



## Teles (23 Out 2008 às 23:46)

Boa noite !
 Boa fotografia Dave ai com o planeta Vénus no horizonte:thumbsup


Por aqui o dia foi de sol e pouco vento a temperatura maxima foi de 24 graus neste momento está a 13.5 graus


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2008 às 23:51)

Céu limpo e 7,1ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 15,9ºC / 4,8ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (23 Out 2008 às 23:52)

Boas. 
Sigo com 17ºC. Orvalho nos 15. Humidade 89%, céu limpo e pressão 1018. Vento Norte!! 
Até amanhã.


----------



## Fil (24 Out 2008 às 00:06)

Boas. Aqui tenho neste momento 6,8ºC com céu limpo e vento em calma, os ingredientes necessários para que a temperatura desça bem durante a noite. A máxima hoje foi de 14,3ºC e a mínima de 4,1ºC.

Por volta das 23h medi com o carro 3ºC junto ao São Lázaro, a temperatura mais baixa do meu percurso.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2008 às 00:07)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,5 ºC*
Tx: *21,4 ºC*
Precipitação: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2008 às 00:08)

Por cá, estou com *14,0 ºC* e céu limpo.
O vento está fraco e tem vindo a acalmar progressivamente.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2008 às 00:17)

Tudo calmo por aqui com 17,1ºC, 48%HR, 1020hpa e vento nulo...


----------



## Brunomc (24 Out 2008 às 00:35)

Boa Noite 

por aqui céu limpo e vento nulo

tenho 12,5ºC 


a temperatura minima hoje deve de ir aos 11,5ºC ou 12.0ºC

ontem a minima foi de 10.0ºC


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2008 às 00:43)

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *10,8ºC*
Hum: *68%*


----------



## Brunomc (24 Out 2008 às 00:47)

sou eu que tou a ver mal..houve umas descargas electricas no norte por volta das 19h e 21h também...e umas a NE e SE do Algarve..


deve ser alguma avaria nos radares...pelo menos as descargas no norte

porque acredito nas outras..embora hoje não tenha estado a acompanhar o estado do tempo com atenção..


----------



## Kraliv (24 Out 2008 às 01:07)

Boas,



Máxima de ontem: 21,9ºC


Neste momento Temperatura nos 15,1ºC ; Humid. 59% ; Pressão 1017hPa; Vento 3,2km/h NE




Finalmente SEXTA


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2008 às 03:24)




----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2008 às 03:28)

Boa noite!

Por aqui a temperatura vai subindo.
Estou com 15,4ºC. Mas já estiveram 14,6ºC.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NE.
O céu está praticamente limpo.


*Às 1h UTC:*
1,6ºC Carrazêda de Ansiães
2,3ºC Lamas de Mouro
3,0ºC Bragança

Penhas Douradas estava com uns amenos 9,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2008 às 05:52)

Bons Dias! (Que cedoo...)

Por cá... a Temperatura desceu bem durante a Noite!

A Temperatura foi, até agora, de *10,7ºC*

Neste momento tenho 10,7ºC
Humidade a 90%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,2ºC

Dando uma olhadela para as Temperaturas ás 4h, Mogadouro ia á frente, com *2,1ºC*, seguindo-se Lamas de Mouro e Carrazeda de Ansiães, com 2,2ºC e 2,3ºC, respectivamente!


Bem... vou estar todo o Dia, e só devo chegar amanhã pelas 01:00... por isso, até lá, e um Bom Dia a todos!


----------



## Manuel Brito (24 Out 2008 às 07:17)

Bom dia.
Ora acordo com 17º de temperatura e 14º de orvalho.
Céu limpo, vento variavel. Pressão 1018hpa e humidade 84%
Até logo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2008 às 07:31)

Bons dias por aqui está começar a nascer o dia com céu muito nublado por nuvens médias com o vento fraco a temp:vai nos 11.4ºc 1019hpa 51%hr.

Até logo


----------



## Teles (24 Out 2008 às 07:39)

Bom dia por aqui céu somente nebulado a Este , temperatura actual 7.3 graus


----------



## Brunomc (24 Out 2008 às 08:20)

Bom Dia 

afinal enganei-me quanto a temperatura minima..pensava que descia pouco..mas não..desceu muito em relação aos outros dias..hoje tinha 7,5¤C ás 7h30   

agora está céu limpo e vento fraco..estou com 8.0¤C


----------



## HotSpot (24 Out 2008 às 08:23)

Mínimo Hoje:  *8.1 ºC *(07:48) 

Vai ser um lindo dia de sol com vento fraco e uma máxima a rondar os 25ºC


----------



## vitamos (24 Out 2008 às 08:59)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco  nublado e vento fraco numa manhã fresquinha!

*Tmin 10,3ºC*


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2008 às 09:29)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e 5,0ºC.


Mínima de 1,7ºC com alguma geada.


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2008 às 09:34)

A minima desta noite foi de *8,4ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *11,0ºC*
Hum: *67%*

Pelas 07hUTC


----------



## Kraliv (24 Out 2008 às 09:48)

Boas,


Por aqui amanheceu com algumas nuvens (tinha umas fotos mas ficaram "at home"   )

Temperatura mínima 12,7ºC


Registo ás 09.00H

Temp. 13,9ºC
Humid. 68%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento 2,8km/h E




SEXTA...mais nada


----------



## jpmartins (24 Out 2008 às 10:25)

Bom dia
Mais um dia de ceu limpo.
Hoje registei uma min. de 5.9ºC  Será possível?
A zona onde vivo costuma ser fria devido a ser um vale e estar rodeado de pinhais, mas...


----------



## jpmartins (24 Out 2008 às 10:27)

JPS Gaia disse:


>



Afinal é possível, vivo mto perto daquele 4.1ºC (+-10Km)


----------



## vitamos (24 Out 2008 às 10:30)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> Mais um dia de ceu limpo.
> Hoje registei uma min. de 5.9ºC  Será possível?
> A zona onde vivo costuma ser fria devido a ser um vale e estar rodeado de pinhais, mas...



Sim é possível  Já tinha reparado nas diferenças brutais de temperatura hoje em poucos Km. Um dia em que as zonas baixas tiveram mínimas bem interessantes


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Out 2008 às 10:34)

Bons dias .
-Por aqui a mínima mais baixa desde 25 Março : 6,7º .
Agora já 15,1º e ao contrário da previsão do IM para  o Minho e Douro Litoral que apontava para a possibilidade de algum chuvisco para estas regiões agora durante a manhã , o céu mantém-se praticamente limpo apenas com alguns cirros e altocúmulos a noroeste.


----------



## Perfect Storm (24 Out 2008 às 10:34)

Bom dia!!
Por aqui o belo dia de sol com um inicio de manhã bastante FRIO 4,5ºC
Neste momento registo:
Temp 8,5ºC
Hr 85%
Pressão 1022hpa (estável)


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2008 às 11:22)

Continuo a achar que está mais frio do que aquilo que os modelos ditam  

Por cá estou com 16.8ºC, segundo os modelos deveria atingir os 21ºC, mas não me parece que passe dos 19ºC.


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2008 às 11:46)

La se foi a previsao do IM, quando previa periodos de chuva fraca

Céi completamente limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *14,7ºC*
Hum: *61%*
Pressao: *1024hPa*

Hoje a maxima nao deve alem dos 17,5


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Out 2008 às 11:57)

Bom Dia

A  Minima de Hoje por cá foi de 8.9.
Neste momento estão 17.4ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (24 Out 2008 às 12:10)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Olá amigos:

Hoje tenemos sol y boa temperatura, 
agora mismo 21.5º en Huelva.
La minima 14.6º con muita humedade.
O vento flojo do Norte/Noroeste.


----------



## dgstorm (24 Out 2008 às 12:20)

Minima de 4,4ºC
Sigo com 14.7ºC
Humidade: 62%
Pressão: 1022.1hpa


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2008 às 12:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Continuo a achar que está mais frio do que aquilo que os modelos ditam



A temperatura que os modelos previam para hoje às 7h aos 850hPa, no interior norte e centro do continente era de 8ºC.
E como podes ver pelo mapa das observações que o JPS Gaia postou, às 7h UTC, Penhas Douradas estava com 9,1ºC


Por aqui, a mínima não foi além dos 13,4ºC.
O vento manteve-se a noite inteira, fraco a moderado de Nordeste.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2008 às 12:33)

AnDré disse:


> A temperatura que os modelos previam para hoje às 7h aos 850hPa, no interior norte e centro do continente era de 8ºC.
> E como podes ver pelo mapa das observações que o JPS Gaia postou, às 7h UTC, Penhas Douradas estava com 9,1ºC



A 850hpa não a 2 metros do solo  e todo o resto do interior norte ?? com mínimas de 2ºC e 3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2008 às 12:34)

Boas...por aqui continuamos de céu limpo com vento fraco de SE, com a temparatura a subir 20.3ºc 1020hpa 32%hr.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2008 às 12:42)

Boas

A mínima por aqui foi de 12,7ºC...

Agora tenho 22,4ºC, 33%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2008 às 12:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> A 850hpa não a 2 metros do solo  e todo o resto do interior norte ?? com mínimas de 2ºC e 3ºC.









Pena não ter para as 7h UTC!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2008 às 12:52)

AnDré disse:


> Pena não ter para as 7h UTC!



Continuo a achar que durante a noite o interior norte esteve sobre a influência de uma Iso de 4ºC, mas ok, são opniões.

Neste momento estou com 19.1ºC.


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2008 às 12:53)

Ainda registo *15,4ºC*
Hum: *59%*

Ceu limpo


----------



## vitamos (24 Out 2008 às 13:44)

Sol, muito sol e céu quase limpo. Uma tarde primaveril depois de uma fria manhã


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2008 às 13:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Continuo a achar que durante a noite o interior norte esteve sobre a influência de uma Iso de 4ºC, mas ok, são opniões.



ISO de 4ºC é completamente impossível Mário.Tens é fenómenos de inversão, etc.






Uma resposta cientifica com dados reais a explicar porque não: 

*Corunha: Sondagem real às 00z vs. Previsão GFS às 06z*

500hPa: -13.1ºC  vs.  -14.5ºC
850hPa:  11.8ºC  vs. 11.2ºC


*Madrid: Sondagem às 00z vs. Previsão GFS às 06z*

500hPa: -14.5ºC  vs.  -14.6ºC
850hPa: 6.8C vs. 6.0ºC

Para teres ISO de 4ºC terias em Madrid muito mais baixo de acordo com a situação sinóptica (ver imagem) e em Madrid foi 6.8ºC aos 850hPa medidos à meia noite. Os modelos podem mentir, mas as sondagens não. E como vês, mesmo descontando a diferença horária, até estão muito aproximados, neste caso o GFS. (E a sondagem da meia noite só é ingerida pelo GFS no run das 12z, pelo que n influenciou o run das 6z)


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2008 às 13:56)

Boas pessoal. Tenho andado desaparecido ultimamente, em negócios  mas trago boas notícias.

Primeiro, para não fugir ao assunto deste tópico, aqui tenho céu limpo (mais limpo não há ) e vento fraco. O sol aquece bastante. 

Já pude observar que as temperaturas minimas e maximas vao subir nos proximos dias.

As boas notícias são que para a semana vão poder contar com mais uma estação meteorológica. Entra em funcionamento a minha estação mais ou menos para o meio da semana que vem. Mal posso esperar para lhe pôr as mãos em cima 

Até lá vou estudar a melhor maneira de como montá-la e onde.

Irei postar aqui os dados todos completos, como é óbvio, e espero que esses dados contribuam para que este fórum sobre o seguimento mês a mês fique mais completo e fiável. 

Cumps
Frank_Tornado


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2008 às 14:02)

Um lindo dia de verão é o que tenho por aqui este fim de semana até está bom para a praia  tenho 26,1ºC, 27%HR e 1021hpa o vento é muito fraco para não dizer nenhum...


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2008 às 14:05)

25,0ºC baixou porque o vento levantou um pouco  mas inferior a 10km/h 28%hR


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2008 às 14:10)

24,4ºC  agora não para de cair não devia ter falado em um belo dia de verão


----------



## *Dave* (24 Out 2008 às 14:22)

Por aqui há alguns _Cirrus_ no céu e o vento sopra fraco.
Salientar a baixa HR, já não vinha até tão baixo desde dia 6 deste mês.

T: *22,2ºC*
HR: *30%*
P: *1019,4mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *2797m* (nuvens de altura média)


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2008 às 14:24)

O *Gilmet* encontra-se hoje por Abrantes.
Diz ele que está junto ao rio Tejo, a aproveitar a tarde agradável de sol.

No entanto relata que de manhã sentiu bastante frio, na zona de Santarém.
Diz ele que às 9h não deviam estar mais que 11ºC.


Por aqui a tarde segue soalheira e estou com 22,2ºC.
O vento está fraco de norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2008 às 14:25)

Boas por aqui continuamos com céu limpo e vento fraco.

A temparatura vai nos 23.1ºc e 22%hr muito baixa

Até logo estamos quase de FS


----------



## squidward (24 Out 2008 às 14:35)

hoje obitve a mínima do mês---- *9.5ºC*

há já alguns meses que não registava temperaturas abaixo dos 10ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2008 às 14:35)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a noite foi fresca e já se nota um maior arrefecimento nocturno desta zona em relação às zonas mais elevadas.
Senão vejamos, a minha mínima foi de *11,2 ºC* e Lisboa teve *13,4 ºC* de mínima.
Hoje de manhã, o carro marcava *11,0 ºC* em Moscavide, quando seguia para a escola.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2008 às 14:37)

Agora estou com *21,5 ºC*, o vento está calmo, mas constante, e o céu limpo.
Bom exemplo de um dia de Outono.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2008 às 14:49)

Aqui deixo um bom exemplo de um dia de verão:

27,3ºC
23%HR
1021hpa
5,8km/h
Dew point 5ºC
Heat index 26ºC
céu limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2008 às 15:12)

A temperatura estagnou nos *21,7 ºC*.
Não me parece que passe dos *22 ºC* hoje, apesar do céu limpo.


---


*Miguel*, já que de uma forma ou de outra o anemómetro da tua estação está abrigado e não regista vento, é preferível orientares a tua estação a Norte, para que não apanhe sol e as temperaturas sejam mais representativas da realidade.
Já se sabe que as Oregon WMR100 dão problemas com o sol e, ainda por cima, para além de estar ao sol, está numa varanda de um prédio orientada a Sul, o que não é nada recomendável.
Não sei se haverá algum inconveniente em relação a fios, mas parece que é tudo wireless.
Sinceramente tenho achado as tuas máximas muito altas quando comparadas com as estações oficiais de Setúbal, quando tu antigamente tinhas máximas até mais baixas do que as estações de Setúbal e te queixavas disso. 



Às 14h, segundo a EMA de Setúbal:


----------



## BARROS (24 Out 2008 às 15:34)

Esses últimos dias têm sido bem típicos de verão. Choveu forte terça(rajadas de 54km/h, granizo), quarta(apenas na grande são paulo) e ontem caiu um forte temporal na zona norte da cidade. Tivemos granizo de novo, fortes rajadas de vento e 28,4mm. Com isso já superamos a média pluviométrica do mês que é de 129,9mm.
Foto do tempo ontem à tarde





Pra hoje a previsão é de novas pancadas de chuva. Agora São paulo tem* 28,5°*, e *928hpa*.


----------



## Kraliv (24 Out 2008 às 15:40)

Boas,



Tarde bastante acolhedora aqui pelo alentejo central 

Temperatura 22.9ºC ; Humid. 35% ; Pressão 1018hPa ; Vento fraco NE





Adiantando-se ao muito frio  que pode (ou não) estar para vir, o meu fornecedor de madeira para a salamandra...vez o favor de me estragar o sábado com cerca de 3 mil quilos de azinho para arrumar 

Resumindo: Ele  que venha


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2008 às 15:44)

Eu nem acho que marque assim tão mal mesmo estando voltada a sul sem apanhar vento de Norte claro que poderia marcar menos uns 2ºC mas por exemplo agora tenho 26,0ºC e a norte marca 20/21ºC acredito mais no que marca na Oregon que nas outras eu vou a rua e dá para se andar de manga curta sem ter frio nenhum ainda agora vim da rua de manga curta  se tivessem os 21ºC que marca a norte eu ia ter frio!! e eu prefiro a estação de areias que marcava as 14h 23,3ºC e que é a que se aproxima mais aos meus valores e mesmo assim não tenho total confiança nas estações do IM depois de ter visto cair quantidades grandes de chuva em Setúbal e nem uma nem outra estação ter registado chuva  e outra factor quando a humidade está muito baixa como hoje e o vento está nulo é quando marca mais a sul porque quando a humidade está média ou alta a estação marca rigorosamente o mesmo que a Norte  claro que a preferia ter no terraço mas sei que não vou poder por isso nem pergunto se posso a colocar lá em cima  e monta-la a norte também não dá!
Há e outra coisa a estação está na varanda mas é como se não estivesse porque está num mastro a mais de 1 metro da varanda e a cerca de dois metros do prédio!!

Dados de agora da oregon:

26,0ºC 
23%HR
1020hpa
8,6km/h
ponto de orvalho 5ºC

O termómetro de mercúrio que está na varanda marca 33ºC


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2008 às 15:51)

Boa tarde 

Aqui em Bragança tive uma minima 3.0ºC, havia também alguma geada, a primeira que vejo neste outono em Portugal
Por agora céu limpo e vento fraco...


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2008 às 16:16)

E *Daniel* como podes ver a diferença também não é assim tão grande como isso! A estação do IM de areias marcava as 15h 24,7ºC 25ºC arredondando e até pode ser mais! tive 27ºc não vejo grande problema nisso e como sabes as temperaturas dão grandes diferenças de uns lados para outros em curtas distancias! 








tenho agora 26,7ºC, 26%HR, 1020hpa...


----------



## *Dave* (24 Out 2008 às 16:24)

Neste momento sigo com:

T: *22,6ºC*
HR: *25%*
P: *1018,9mb/hPa*


Há membros do fórum que dizem estar a ter um belo dia de "Verão", pois eu aqui estou a ter um belo dia de "Primavera"... sempre que saio à rua passa-me pela cabeça várias recordações dos meus tempo da primária


----------



## lsalvador (24 Out 2008 às 16:31)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depois de arrumares isso tudo, bem pode vir frio que não deves ter de certesa, isso ainda vai levar umas horitas


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (24 Out 2008 às 16:31)

Olá amigos:

En Huelva a temperatura maxima chegou ata 24.3º,
hoje tuvimos muito sol, y vento suave.

Agora a temperatura es de 21.6º, esta noite puede
baixar ata 12º.


----------



## Rog (24 Out 2008 às 17:27)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
18ºC
70%HR
1024hpa


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2008 às 17:43)

Boas
A mínima foi de 12,7ºC a máxima foi de 27,4ºC  

Agora sigo com 24,2ºC, 27%HR, 1020hpa e vento nulo...

Ps:a estação já está a sombra desde as 16:30 horas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2008 às 17:55)

miguel disse:


> E *Daniel* como podes ver a diferença também não é assim tão grande como isso! A estação do IM de areias marcava as 15h 24,7ºC 25ºC arredondando e até pode ser mais! tive 27ºc não vejo grande problema nisso e como sabes as temperaturas dão grandes diferenças de uns lados para outros em curtas distancias!



Ok, mas não te esqueças que essa é uma RUEMA.
De qualquer forma, uma diferença de 5 a 6 ºC do sensor que tens a Norte para o que tens a Sul é muito grande, mas nem é por aí.
Vê se falas com a administração do prédio para colocar a estação no telhado para vermos essas rajadas.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2008 às 18:02)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Ok, mas não te esqueças que essa é uma RUEMA.
> De qualquer forma, uma diferença de 5 a 6 ºC do sensor que tens a Norte para o que tens a Sul é muito grande, mas nem é por aí.
> Vê se falas com a administração do prédio para colocar a estação no telhado para vermos essas rajadas.



A ver o que se pode fazer! mas as estações a norte ou não tão boas ou não entendo porque a máxima não foi alem dos 21 e 22ºc e ora nem o IM marcou tão pouco!!enfim..

Agora 22,4ºC, 28%HR


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2008 às 18:06)

aqui sol e ceu totalmente limpo Tactual 19.7Cº
vou para a lagoa de sto andre esta tarde dentro de 1 ou 2 h.


----------



## Brunomc (24 Out 2008 às 18:53)

por aqui :


* céu limpo e avisto algumas nuvens a Sul

* vento nulo

* 19,5ºC

bem vou até Setubal..a terra do Miguel

Ate logo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Out 2008 às 18:56)

Boa Noite

A Máxima de hoje foi de 21.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 18.3ºC e céu pouco nublado.


T.Minima de Hoje: 8.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2008 às 19:30)

Boas hora mais um dia passado com céu limpo e temparaturas agradáveis e dias seguintes pelo menos o FS, porque para a semana que vem a história é outraassim se espera.

Neste momento o vento vai soprando moderado de NW/N a temp:actual 19.1ºc 1020hpa 27%hr hoje esteve baixa 18% como minima.


----------



## João Esteves (24 Out 2008 às 19:40)

miguel disse:


> A ver o que se pode fazer! mas as estações a norte ou não tão boas ou não entendo porque a máxima não foi alem dos 21 e 22ºc e ora nem o IM marcou tão pouco!!enfim..
> 
> Agora 22,4ºC, 28%HR



Boa sorte para falares c/ a admisnistração.

De qualquer modo, acho que o Daniel tem razão. Não vale a pena uma pessoa estar a basear-se em dados erróneos (ou de fiabilidade duvidosa), se tens a possibilidade de minimizar o próprio erro, ao colocares a estação no topo do prédio.

Uma varanda virada a sul é uma autêntica caixa de estufa. Falo com conhecimento de causa, pois antes de ter a Davis, em 2002/2003, tinha uma bar938hg com o sensor de temperatura, (abrigado do sol) instalado numa varanda a sul. Obtinha sempre valores em muito superiores ao correcto (4-5ºC). Já para não falar da tão mencionada por vós "radiação difusa", que ainda mais contribui para um incremento nos valores, se bem que não sei se a tua estação tem abrigo.

Depois de passar por isso tudo e quando finalmente me apercebi que a única solução era ir para "cima", para o telhado, falei directamente com o administrador do prédio, onde na altura residia, que colocou a minha intencão de instalar uma estação no topo do prédio, à consideração de todos os condóminos.
Há sempre quem torça o nariz, mas lá consegui o que queria.
No primeiro ano, qq interferência na TV ou telefone wireless era atribuída ao facto de eu possuir um potente equipamento de rádio transmissão no telhado 

Mas, claro, é tudo psicológco. Até cheguei a fazer a seguinte experiência: simulei que tinha "desligado" a estação e perguntei novamente se estavam a conseguir realizar chamadas sem interferências, ao que me foi dito que, e passo a citar _ "agora sim, afinal era do aparelho". Nem te vou dizer qual a reacção das pessoas qd lhes disse que afinal não tinha desligado.

Enfim, lentamente se foram habituando à ideia, e olha que o prédio onde tenho a estação instalada tem 20 apartamentos, todos eles habitados.

Agora, já ninguém estranha e até aparentemente acham alguma piada.


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2008 às 20:15)

A maxima de hoje foi de *17,8ºC*

Ainda caiu umas pingas as 18h45

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *13,2ºC*
Hum: *70%*
Pressao: *1025hPa*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2008 às 20:24)

João Dias disse:


> Frio há que chegue pelo menos pelos últimos dados que temos. A precipitação apenas aparece na 4ªfeira, mas pelas características próprias de uma entrada deste género é com a precipitação que nos temos que preocupar e não com a falta de frio...



O frio ainda não chega, aliás, ainda nem sequer está o frio da época, apenas está parte 

Por cá mínima de 11.8ºC e máxima de 20.4ºC.

Durante a tarde levantou-se muito vento  algumas janelas da escola davam cada estoiro.


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Out 2008 às 20:32)

O membro em questão perguntou sobre 3ª e 4ªfeira, aí não me parece que falte frio para uns passeios na neve, pelo menos de acordo com as últimas saídas dos modelos 

Já agora, se possível, pedia a um moderador que mova estes últimos posts, seriam mais adequados ao tópico das previsões do que ao seguimento.


----------



## henriquesillva (24 Out 2008 às 20:49)

João Dias disse:


> Já agora, se possível, pedia a um moderador que mova estes últimos posts, seriam mais adequados ao tópico das previsões do que ao seguimento.



*Apoiado*

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...................................10.8º  (08h08m)
T máx..................................19.4º  (15h10m)

H min..................................34%
H máx.................................52%

Pressão actual......................1023 hPa


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2008 às 21:11)

Boas

Neste momento a temperatura é de 16,1ºC a humidade de 43%HR e a pressão de 1022hpa...

PS:a minha estação tem um alcance  de 100metros em campo aberto duvido que faça comunicação do telhado até a minha casa! o meu prédio tem 9 andares e eu moro no segundo  amanha vou até lá acima! ou melhor até onde posso ir! levo a estação principal a ver se regista dados...


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2008 às 21:20)

Por aqui céu limpo e 11,2ºC (um pouco mais quente que ontem por esta hora).


Extremos de hoje: 1,7ºC / 17,0ºC


----------



## Rog (24 Out 2008 às 21:20)

Boa noite
Por aqui ceu nublado 
14,6ºC
88%HR
1025hpa


----------



## DRC (24 Out 2008 às 21:32)

Condições Actuais

Temperatura: 16ºC
Vento: Fraco (5 km/hora)
Pressão: 1023.0 mb
Humidade: 55%
Estado do tempo: Céu limpo (estrelado)


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2008 às 21:38)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx:21,6ºC
Tmin:15,4ºC


----------



## Teles (24 Out 2008 às 21:41)

Boa noite por aqui o céu manteve-se limpo durante toda o dia e a temperatura maxima não ultrepassou os 24 graus


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Out 2008 às 21:47)

Boa Noite

Por aqui estão 15.6ºC e céu limpo.


T.Máxima de Hoje: 21.7ºC
T.Minima de Hoje: 8.9ºC


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2008 às 21:51)

Boas

Céu limpo, vento nulo e estimativa de temperatura a rondar os 14-16 graus.

Amanhã a amplitude térmica vai ser maior, e no domingo maior ainda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2008 às 22:08)

Boas..por aqui o vento aumentou de velocidade de N com a temperatura a descer devagar 15.8ºc a pressão a subir 1022hpa  37%hr.


----------



## *Dave* (24 Out 2008 às 22:35)

Por aqui já sigo com:

T: *13,5ºC*
HR: *42%*
P: *1021,8mb/hPa*

--------------------------

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *23,0ºC*
Tmín: *9,4ºC* 

HRmáx: 55%
HRmín: 25% (mais baixa do mês)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Out 2008 às 22:45)

Boa noite.
Dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas durante a tarde. Aguaceiros fracos e dispersos pela madrugada

Tmin - 20,6ºC
Tmax - 25,3ºC
Actual - 20,9ºC


----------



## Kraliv (24 Out 2008 às 22:56)

Boas,



Temp. Máx. 24,0ºC



Registo actual: 16,6ºC ; 45%; 1021; 7,5 N


----------



## Manuel Brito (24 Out 2008 às 23:07)

Boas.
Tempo em Faro:
Temperatura 17ºC, orvalho 11ºC.
Humidade 69%, céu limpo vento variável 6km/h.
Pressão 1021hpa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2008 às 23:22)

Por hoje fica-se por aqui.

Ficamos pelos 14.3ºc e vento fraco.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.1/23.8ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2008 às 23:50)

A máxima hoje foi de *22,9 ºC*.
A tarde foi de céu limpo e vento fraco.
Agora o vento continua calmo e há alguma nebulosidade a Oeste.
A temperatura estagnou (temporariamente) nos *15,6 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2008 às 23:51)

Por aqui algumas nuvens.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de norte.
A temperatura está estável nos 16,1ºC.


*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 13,4ºC
Tmáx: 22,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2008 às 23:51)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,2 ºC*
Tx: *22,9 ºC*
Precipitação: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (25 Out 2008 às 00:01)

Boas Pessoal 

Dia 24 de outubro 

Temp min 13.1 ºC
Temp max 21 ºC


----------



## João Soares (25 Out 2008 às 00:05)

*Extremos do dia 24.Outubro*

Temp maxima: *17,8ºC*
Temp minima: *8,4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2008 às 00:47)

Hoje, pela primeira vez, a tabela de ranking MeteoPT, chegou à barreira dos 40 dados, obtidos na coluna da Temperatura mínima!
Até tive que a esticar!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2008 às 00:48)

Boas Noites!

Estou de Volta de um dia passado pela Região de Abrantes-Almourol, numa Visita de Estudo!

O Dia, lá, foi de céu Pouco Nublado, por Cirrus, e Vento fraco... (Agradeco ao *André*, ter relatado os meus "Dados")


Por cá, o dia resumiu-se a isto:

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_





(Afinal, hoje, tive a Temperatura Mínima do Mês!)


Neste momento tenho 14,2ºC... a Temperatura tem estado a subir...

O vento está Moderado (28,8 km/h) de NNO (338º)


----------



## squidward (25 Out 2008 às 01:01)

(24-10-2008)

t.max:  24.2ºC
t.min:  9.5ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2008 às 01:16)

A temperatura estagnou nos 15,2°C...ate logo!


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2008 às 03:42)

Por aqui, ainda 15,7ºC.
A temperatura aqui anda num sobre e desde.
Desde as 0h já variou entre os 15,4ºC e os 16,9ºC.


Às 1h UTC a localidade mais fria de Portugal era Arouca com 4,3ºC.


----------



## storm (25 Out 2008 às 08:06)

Temperatura mínima: 10.1ºC
Temperatura actual: 10.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Out 2008 às 09:32)

Bom Dia

T.Minima de Hoje:8.1ºC
T.Actual: 11.4ºC
Céu limpo


----------



## Manuel Brito (25 Out 2008 às 10:23)

Bom dia. Em Faro temperatura minima 14ºC.
Neste momento 20º, 11 de ponto de orvalho e céu limpo.
Pressão 1023 e vento NNE.
Até logo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2008 às 10:45)

Bons dias por aqui acordamos com céu limpo com o sol radiante corre uma ligeira brisa com a temperatura já em alta 17.7ºc pressão 1026hpa 36%hr.

Bom FS a todos


----------



## Teles (25 Out 2008 às 10:57)

Bom dia aqui a minima esta noite foi de 6.3 graus neste momento céu limpo e temperatura actual 19.5 graus


----------



## João Soares (25 Out 2008 às 11:00)

A temperatura desta noite, foi só de *10,2ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado
Temp: *17,2ºC*
Hum: *50%*


----------



## ecobcg (25 Out 2008 às 11:32)

Bom dia,

Minima de 14,0ºC esta noite!!
Por agora sigo com 17,6ºC!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2008 às 11:45)

Olá a todos. 
Por Moscavide, a mínima foi de *10,4 ºC*.
A noite foi de céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2008 às 11:49)

Ora Bons Dias!

A Noite de Hoje, foi calma... a temperatura foi descendo, mais lentamente que ontem...

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *11,0ºC*


Por agora, já faz calor aqui... Tenho 21,0ºC
Humidade a 34%
Pressão a *1026 hPa*
Vento a 17,6 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2008 às 11:50)

Agora por Cabrela, concelho de Montemor-o-Novo, estou com *19,5 ºC*.
O céu está limpo, o vento está fraco e o sol bastante forte, apesar da frescura.
Dentro de horas ainda vou seguir para o Norte Alentejano, zona de Mora/Avis e, depois disso, sigo para o Ribatejo, para a zona de Coruche/Azervadinha.
Vou relatando enquanto tiver bateria suficiente no portátil.


----------



## squidward (25 Out 2008 às 12:05)

hoje tive uma mínima com +0.1ºC em relação a ontem--- *9.6*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2008 às 12:18)

Neste momento já tenho *22,1ºC*

Humidade a 34%
Pressão a 1026 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,2ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2008 às 12:19)

Aqui a mínima foi de 12,8ºC...

Agora o dia segue com muito sol o vento é fraco! temperatura de 22,4ºC, 35%HR e *1026hpa*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Out 2008 às 12:20)

Por aqui estão 20.6ºC e muito sol


----------



## João Soares (25 Out 2008 às 12:27)

Ceu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *19,4ºC*
Hum: *44%*


----------



## fsl (25 Out 2008 às 12:39)

Em OEIRAS

Qondi��es actuais   (actualizado �s 25-10-08 12:33) 
Temperatura: 23.6�C Wind chill: 23.6�C Humidade: 40%  Ponto Condensação: 9.2�C  
Pressão: 1025.6 mb Vento: 1.6 km/hr  E  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2008 às 12:56)

Por aqui a temperatura já vai nos 22.0ºc com vento fraco.Céu limpo


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2008 às 13:35)

Vou neste momento com 25,6ºC, 32%HR, 1025hpa...

Estive perto do telhado com a estação base e ela consegue detectar os sensores que estão lá em baixo ou seja 7 andares abaixo, moro no segundo que equivale a um terceiro andar ...


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2008 às 14:01)

miguel disse:


> Vou neste momento com 25,6ºC, 32%HR, 1025hpa...
> 
> Estive perto do telhado com a estação base e ela consegue detectar os sensores que estão lá em baixo ou seja 7 andares abaixo, moro no segundo que equivale a um terceiro andar ...



Fixe, isso é bom sinal. É sinal que a estação é boa 

Por aqui sigo com uma tarde de primavera autêntica, com o sol a aquecer bastante, e com vento fraco (dscpem nao ter dados para vos dar mas isso vai mudar já na próxima semana... )


----------



## Brunomc (25 Out 2008 às 14:13)

Boa Tarde 

por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco

estou com 24,5ºC


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2008 às 14:53)

Boa tarde

Por aqui a minima foi um pouco mais alta que a de ontem, foi de 3.5ºC
O céu está totalmente limpo não ha vento e registo 18.4ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2008 às 14:54)

Sigo por aqui com uma linda tarde e a estação marca a esta altura 26,8ºC, 31%HR, 1024hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2008 às 15:53)

Está bastante Calor por aqui... Neste momento já tenho *25,1ºC*

Humidade a 30%
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Vento a 14,8 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2008 às 16:10)

Uma tarde de Outono bem quentinha, com várias estações a ultrapassarem os 25ºC, em especial na zona centro do continente.

Às 14h UTC o cenário era este:






Por aqui vou com 25,7ºC
E nem uma nuvem no céu!


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2008 às 16:18)

Dia hoje sim de verão  máxima até agora de 28,0ºC...

Agora sigo com 27,4ºC, 30%HR.1023hpa e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h


----------



## fsl (25 Out 2008 às 16:38)

Em OEIRAS , continua o VERAO :

 Qondi��es actuais   (actualizado �s 25-10-08 16:33) 
Temperatura: 26.9�C Wind chill: 26.9�C Humidade: 31%  Ponto Condensação: 8.3�C  
Pressão: 1023.3 mb Vento: 14.5 km/hr  NNE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2008 às 17:16)

Por Cabeção, Mora, estou com *25,0 ºC* e vento fraco.
A máxima deve ter rondado os 26 ºC e agora a temperatura está estável.
Nota-se alguma homogeneidade nas temperaturas, pois quase nada variaram desde Montemor-o-Novo até aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2008 às 17:44)

Boas...hoje o dia esteve agradável quanto ás temperaturas máxima 24.5ºc,com céu limpo todo o santo dia.o vento foi fraco e continua.

Temperatura actual 23.8ºc pressão 1023hpa 30%hr.


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2008 às 17:49)

Extremos de hoje:

Minima: 3.5ºC
Maxima 21.1ºC


----------



## meteo (25 Out 2008 às 18:21)

fsl disse:


> Em OEIRAS , continua o VERAO :
> 
> Qondi��es actuais   (actualizado �s 25-10-08 16:33)
> Temperatura: 26.9�C Wind chill: 26.9�C Humidade: 31%  Ponto Condensação: 8.3�C
> Pressão: 1023.3 mb Vento: 14.5 km/hr  NNE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm



Oeiras,27 graus ?  nem metade dos dias de Verão chegam a essa temperatura..


----------



## JoãoDias (25 Out 2008 às 18:39)

Algumas máximas na zona do Porto a confirmar as minhas expectativas para estes dias. E amanhã será ainda mais quente.

Pedras Rubras - 24ºC
Oliveira do Douro - 25ºC
Massarelos - 27.5ºC (amanhã conto com pelo menos 29ºC)

E o IM previa 21ºC de máxima


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2008 às 18:46)

Mín.:*12,8ºC*
Máx.:*28,0ºC*

Hum:
Mín.:*30%*
máx.:*52%*

Actual:
*23,9ºC
34%HR
1024hpa
*


----------



## João Soares (25 Out 2008 às 18:54)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp maxima: *22,2ºC*
Temp minima: *10,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (25 Out 2008 às 18:55)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *18,0ºC*
Hum: *45%*
Pressao: *1027hPa*


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2008 às 19:26)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e uma temperatura agradável, ainda dizem que o Algarve é sol e calor, não será mais Setúbal 

Máxima: 22.4ºC
mínima: 15.9ºC
actual: 18.2ºC


----------



## squidward (25 Out 2008 às 19:30)

(25-10-2008)

t.max:  30.1ºC
t.min:  9.6ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2008 às 19:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e uma temperatura agradável, ainda dizem que o Algarve é sol e calor, não será mais Setúbal
> 
> Máxima: 22.4ºC
> mínima: 15.9ºC
> actual: 18.2ºC



Setúbal é uma terra muito quente mas quando tem de fazer frio é muito fria isso vai se ver bem a partir de terça 

Agora vou com 23,0ºC, 35%HR, 1024hpa


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2008 às 19:36)

miguel disse:


> Setúbal é uma terra muito quente mas quando tem de fazer frio é muito fria isso vai se ver bem a partir de terça
> 
> Agora vou com 23,0ºC, 35%HR, 1024hpa




O verdadeiro frio vai estar em Bragança na proxima semana. Mas hoje teve um dia de sol e temperatura bem agradavel. 

Neste momento ainda estão 14.9ºC por aqui...


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2008 às 19:37)

Após uma Temperatura Máxima de *25,3ºC*, eis que a temperatura desce, estando nos 18,4ºC, neste momento!

Humidade a 38%
Pressão nos 1026 hPa
Vento a 19,8 km/hd e NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,8ºC



E Já estamos Quase nos *2000* posts!


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2008 às 19:38)

MSantos disse:


> O verdadeiro frio vai estar em Bragança na proxima semana. Mas hoje teve um dia de sol e temperatura bem agradavel.
> 
> Neste momento ainda estão 14.9ºC por aqui...



O frio vai haver por todo o lado mas claro lá sempre é mais 

22,9ºC


----------



## ct5iul (25 Out 2008 às 19:44)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 25-10-2008

O sol nasce às: 7:57
O sol põe-se às: 18:42
Nascer da Lua: 04:20
Pôr da Lua: 16:50
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 10%
Temp actual: 20.8ºC/ GMT+1 19:30
Temp Min: 15.3ºC/ GMT+1 03:12
Temp Max: 24.3ºC /GMT+1 17:15
Temp Max ao sol: 26.9ºC /GMT+1 16:48
Pressão:1023.3Hpa /GMT+1 19:30
Intensidade do Vento: 5.7 km/h - GMT+1 19:30
Escala de Beaufort :1 ARAGEM
Direção do Vento: W - GMT+1 19:30
Rajada max: 24,1 KM/h - GMT+1 09:16
Temperatura do vento: 20.1ºC - GMT+1 19:30
Humidade Relativa: 45 % - GMT+1 19:30
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - GMT+1 19:30
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: - 0.0mm
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu Limpo subida da Temperatura Maxima
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 26ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 14ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado

ATENÇAO
Os ponteiros do relógio recuam esta noite 60 minutos, quando forem duas horas da madrugada, dando mais uma hora de descanso aos portugueses. É o início da hora de Inverno, que se aplica a toda a União Europeia.
Esta mudança inscreve-se na legislação comunitária que determina que os países da União Europeia devem adoptar a hora de Inverno, no último dia de Outubro e a hora de Verão no último dia de Março, independentemente do fuso horário, para se ajustarem ao tempo universal coordenado (UTC) - tempo médio de Greenwich (GMT). Com a hora de Inverno regressa-se à hora solar real,um abraço a todos e bom descanso 

Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## Hazores (25 Out 2008 às 19:48)

boas 

bem por cá, isto está muito bom,para quem gosta de sol, pois parece Verão ainda não acabou,  não fez dia que seja de inverno, já nem parece os Açores.

ainda hoje fo registado uma média de 22ºC, já lá vai o tempo em que diziam que o primeiro de Agosto era o primeiro de inverno.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Out 2008 às 20:01)

por aqui :

céu limpo e vento nulo

estão 20.0ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (25 Out 2008 às 21:34)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.................................14.5º  (08h00m)
T máx................................22.0º  (16h23m)

H min.................................26%
H máx................................62%

Pressão actual....................1027 hPa


----------



## Teles (25 Out 2008 às 21:38)

Por aqui céu limpo,sem vento e temperatura de 15.4


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2008 às 21:38)

Por aqui, céu limpo, vento nulo (até parece que tou a copiar isto por alguém ) e uma noite aconchegada (sabe bem estar na varanda, não se sente nem calor nem frio, está-se realmente bem fora de casa ).


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2008 às 21:40)

E Já Ultrapassámos os *2000* posts!!


Neste momento tenho *16,8ºC*
A Humidade está bem baixa, nos 39%


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2008 às 21:41)

Tenho 20,5ºC, 34%HR  e 1025hpa


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2008 às 21:48)

Gilmet disse:


> E Já Ultrapassámos os *2000* posts!!



Isto dá muito que falar


----------



## DRC (25 Out 2008 às 22:14)

Condições Actuais
Póvoa de Stª Iria - Vila Franca de Xira

Temperatura: 17ºC
Vento: Moderado (15 km/hora)
Humidade: 36 %
Pressão: 1025.1 mb
Estado do Tempo: Céu Limpo


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Out 2008 às 22:39)

Boa noite a todos.

Por cá mais um dia de céu nublado com boas abertas pela tarde.

Tmin - 20,4ºC

Tmax - 23,5ºC

Agora - 20,8ºC e 77% Hr


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2008 às 23:11)

Por aqui a temperatura baixou mas pouco, não há vento, o céu está limpo.

Nem parece que daqui a 2 dias isto tudo se vai transformar...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Out 2008 às 23:30)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima de Hoje: 23.7ºC
T.Minima de Hoje: 8.1ºC

Neste momento estão 15.2ºC e céu limpo.


até Amanhã


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2008 às 23:33)

Por cá mínima de 13.4ºC e máxima de 24.1ºC agora estou com 18.8ºC.

Oremos...o frio, sim, o frio, está a chegar   é só aguentar mais amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2008 às 23:43)

Neste momento tenho *16,1ºC*, após uma descida aos 15,6ºC

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2008 às 23:44)

Por hoje ficamos pelo céu estrelado e vento fraco de NW/N a temperatura vai nos 16.5ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.6º/24:5ºc.

Até amanhã.


----------



## Teles (25 Out 2008 às 23:45)

Neste momento 10.6 graus e céu limpo sem vento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2008 às 23:46)

Por cá, máxima de *26,0 ºC* e a tarde foi de céu limpo.
Agora está a arrefecer a bom ritmo e estou já com *16,4 ºC*.
O céu está limpo, o vento está fraco e o ar seco, o que são óptimos prenúncios para mais uma mínima fresca.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2008 às 23:48)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *10,4 ºC*
Tx: *26,0 ºC*
Precipitação: *0,0 mm*


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2008 às 00:08)

Vim agora da rua!
Está uma noite óptima por aqui!
Céu limpo, vento nulo e *19,7ºC*.

Extremos do dia 25:
Tmin: 14,4ºC
Tmáx: 25,7ºC


----------



## Fil (26 Out 2008 às 00:42)

Boas. Por aqui tenho 9,1ºC, 54% e 1032 hPa com céu limpo e vento em calma. Por volta das 22h medi 5ºC num bairro da cidade (Bairro da Devesa). A máxima do dia foi de 17,6ºC e a mínima de 4,3ºC.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2008 às 00:56)




----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 01:08)

Estou agora com *15,8 ºC* e o céu continua limpo e o vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2008 às 03:16)

Ceu limpo e vento moderado

Temp: *12,9ªC*
Hum: *54%*
Pressao: *1027hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2008 às 08:17)

Bons dias por aqui vamos com céu limpo vento fraco e a temperatura já vai subindo 16.3ºc pressão 1025hpa 45%hr.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2008 às 08:25)

Ora Bons Dias!

A Temperatura foi descendo lentamente, com mais pronunciação entre as 4h, e as 5h... mas, ainda assim, a Mínima foi alta, com *14,5ºC*

Neste momento tenho 19,7ºC

Humidade a 42%
Pressão a 1026 hPa
Vento a 19,8 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,4ºC


O Céu está Totalmente Limpo!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Out 2008 às 08:42)

Bom Dia

A mInima de Hoje foi de 9.9ºC
Neste momento estão 14.1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2008 às 09:42)

Bom dia!

Tive mínima de 17,5ºC.
Já estive a ver se está tudo bem com a estação e o sensor e aparentemente está tudo bem. O sensor já não sai daquele sitio há meses. A estação a mesma coisa.
Enfim, noite de verão por aqui!

E a manhã segue igualmente quente.
Estou neste momento com 20,4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2008 às 09:43)

Alguns Cirrus povoam o Céu... e tenho *21,0ºC* de Temperatura

Humidade nos 38%
Pressão a 1026 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,2ºC
Subida de Temperatura nos +1,1ºC/h
Índice de Calor nos 25,0ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (26 Out 2008 às 09:45)

Bom dia. Hoje a mínima foi de 17ºC  
Neste momento céu limpo, 23ºC e vento NNE. Pressão 1022HPa e 51% RH.
Até logo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 10:19)

Bom dia. 
Por cá, a noite foi de céu limpo e vento fraco.
A mínima foi de uns surpreendentes *13,6 ºC*.


----------



## DRC (26 Out 2008 às 10:54)

Tempo Actual
PÓVOA DE SANTA IRIA

Temperatura: 21.5 ºC
Vento. Fraco (9 km/hora)
Humidade: 40 %
Pressão 1025.9 mb
Estado do Tempo: Céu Limpo


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2008 às 11:46)

Mínima de 15,2ºC...

Agora já vou com 25,1ºC, 34%HR, 1025hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2008 às 11:58)

A minima deste noite foi de *11,3ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *18,8ºC*
Hum: *51%*
Pressao; *1028hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 12:04)

A temperatura sobe a bom ritmo.
O céu está limpo, o vento está fraco e estão *23,1 ºC*.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Out 2008 às 12:06)

Ontem não me foi possível postar os extremos, pelo que os deixo aqui:

Tmáx: *24,9ºC*
Tmín: *9,9ºC*

HRmáx: 54%
HRmín: 30%

----------------------------------------

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco e:

T: *22,8ºC*
HR: *34%* 
P: *1026,3mb/hPa*


Em preparação para terça-feira


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2008 às 12:09)

Neste momento tenho 24,9ºC, embora já tenha chegado aos *25,0ºC*

Humidade a nos 32%
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,2ºC
Subida de Temperatura de 1,5ºC/h
Índice de Calor nos 25,4ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (26 Out 2008 às 12:45)

Boas.
Por aqui, em Faro, segue-se com céu limpo, pressão 1021HPa, vento NE.
RH 45% e temperatura... 26ºC  
Até logo. (Isto está bom é para ir para a praia )


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 12:55)

A temperatura já vai nos *24,7 ºC*.
O céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2008 às 13:11)

Ate agora, a temperatura tem vindo a descer

Dos 19,3ºC (a maxima ate ao momento)
Pra os actuais *18,2ºC*

Hum: *54%*
Pressao: *1026hPa*

Céu limpo e vento calmo


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2008 às 13:40)

E Já vou com *26,3ºC*

O Vento, que é fraco, tem facilitado a subida da temperatura...

A Humidade está bastante baixa, nos 30%
Pressão nos 1024 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de ONO (292º)... Sendo a direcção Variável...
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,6ºC
Subida de Temperatura nos +0,3ºC/h
Índice de Calor nos 26,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2008 às 13:48)

Também já ultrapassei os *26ºC*.

De momento vou com 26,4ºC.
Com vento fraco de Este.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 13:48)

Por cá, continua o céu limpo e o vento fraco. 
A temperatura continua a subir bastante e vai já nos *25,7 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2008 às 13:56)

Aqui vou com uns quentes 28,1ºC, 30%HR, 1023hpa e vento muito fraco...


----------



## Manuel Brito (26 Out 2008 às 13:58)

Boas. Isto está Verão autêntico 
27ºC neste momento e pressão 1020hpa. Vento variavel.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Out 2008 às 14:19)

estou em Setubal e tenho 27,5¤C


----------



## vitamos (26 Out 2008 às 14:37)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento pela Guarda. Tarde de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. Algum fresco habitual por estas bandas, mas no entanto um dia até agradável!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 14:44)

Estou já com *26,5 ºC* e a temperatura mantém o ritmo de subida.


----------



## DRC (26 Out 2008 às 14:44)

Vitamos, és da Guarda?
Por aqui tenho 26 ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2008 às 14:53)

Tudo com temperaturas na ordem dos 23-27º

E eu aqui, em Gaia
Anida registo *18,8ºC*
Hum: *55%*

Ceu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2008 às 14:55)

Céu limpo, temperatura bastante alta, vento fraco.


----------



## Perfect Storm (26 Out 2008 às 15:00)

Estou em s-pedro de moel com um mar fantástico e uma temperatura registada pelo carro de 22 C. Está um dia de praia com vento fraco.


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2008 às 15:40)

Boa tarde! Por aqui a temperatura minima foi de 5.9 graus, neste momento estão 22 graus céu limpo e começou agora um vento moderado


----------



## zemike (26 Out 2008 às 16:00)

Boas a todos, por aqui neste momento céu limpo temperatura 29.4ºC vento de O 273º média de 2.6 Km/h pressão a 1020 humidade 11%.

Máxima de hoje 29.6ºC às 15:22
Minima de hoje 7.4ºC às 6:24


----------



## fsl (26 Out 2008 às 16:10)

Em OEIRAS continua o Verao . Hoje TEMP MAX 26.6 e

agora :


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 26-10-08  16:02) 
Temperatura:  25.3�C  
Humidade: 28%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 5.5�C  
Vento: 8.0 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1021.6 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 19.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  19.2mm 
Wind chill:  24.7�C  
Indíce THW:   23.8�C  
Indíce Calor:  24.5�C


----------



## meteo (26 Out 2008 às 16:24)

Em Paço de Arcos belo dia,nem no verão!


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2008 às 16:28)

Boa tarde

Se não fosse pela minima (4.4ºC) diria que hoje está um dia de Verão, Céu limpo, vento fraco e 20.5ºC
Amanha já começa a chegar o frio


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2008 às 16:43)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp maxima: *19,3ºC* (e o IM marcava 23º po Porto)
Temp minima: *11,3ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *17,3ºC*
Hum: *60%*
Pressao: *1023hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 16:44)

Por cá, máxima de *27,2 ºC* e sol bastante forte. 
Agora está um vento mais fresco de NO, mas ainda estão *25,4 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2008 às 17:12)

Já não falta muito para o Sol de Por... e após uma Temperatura Máxima de *26,7ºC*, eis que levo 21,9ºC

Humidade a 32%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,4ºC

O Céu, apenas apresenta alguns Cirrus...


----------



## *Dave* (26 Out 2008 às 17:19)

Por aqui continua o tempo ameno...
T: *22,2ºC*
HR:* 32%*
P: *1023,4mb/hPa*

Céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2008 às 17:22)

Setubal:

Mín.:*15,2ºC*
Máx.:*29,2ºC*  toohot

Humidade:

Máx.:*53%*
Mín.:*27%*

Actual:
*25,7ºC* 
*30%HR*
*1021hpa*


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2008 às 17:29)

Neste momento registo 18.8ºC, céu limpo...

Extremos de Hoje:

Minima: 4.4ºC
Maxima:23.0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (26 Out 2008 às 17:43)

O Sol acabou de se pôr e sigo com:

T: *21,0ºC*
HR:* 34%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 18:41)

Já é de noite e estou com *20,5 ºC*.
Está já algum vento de NO a soprar continuamente.


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2008 às 18:41)

Por aqui agora 17.5 e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2008 às 18:42)

Ainda vou com 22.1ºC, 32%HR, 1022hpa


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2008 às 18:46)

Tá a descer rapidamente

Temp: *13,8ºC*
Hum: *67%*
Pressao: *1023hPa*

Ceu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 18:59)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *13,6 ºC*
Tx: *27,2 ºC*
Precipitação: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2008 às 19:13)

Céu limpo e 15,6ºC


Extremos de hoje: 20,9ºC / 2,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2008 às 19:13)

MSantos disse:


> Extremos de Hoje:
> 
> Minima: 4.4ºC
> Maxima:23.0ºC



Não deve ter andado muito longe disso:






Por aqui, e após uma tarde bem quentinha, com máxima de 27,0ºC, a temperatura vai descendo a bom ritmo.
Vou com 19,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2008 às 19:43)

Após algum tempo estagnada, eis que a Temperatura já desce de novo, pelo que neste momento tenho *16,7ºC*

Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h, de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,5ºC
Descida de Temperatura de -0,5ºC/h


----------



## ACalado (26 Out 2008 às 20:09)

bem isto promete  -99ºc na guarda meus amigos assim não há cota de neve que resista


----------



## storm (26 Out 2008 às 20:18)

Temperatura actual: 15.8ºC

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco da parte da tarde.

-99.0ºC isso é muita fruta, toca a distribuir


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2008 às 20:25)

temperatura actual 14.5, vento nulo e céu limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 20:27)

A temperatura desce devagar e está agora nos *19,2 ºC*.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NO, mas agora tende a acalmar.


----------



## henriquesillva (26 Out 2008 às 20:37)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.........................................14.1º
T máx........................................22.5º

H min.........................................32%
H máx........................................47%

Pressão actual............................1024 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (26 Out 2008 às 20:37)

Por aqui já arrefeceu muito, desde que se pôs o Sol, já desceu cerca de 5ºC.

Neste momento sigo com:

T: *16,3ºC*
HR: *43%*
P: *1022,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 21:04)

A temperatura estagnou nos *19,2 ºC* e o ar está seco.
O vento está definitivamente calmo e o céu continua limpo, sem neblina.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2008 às 21:10)

Valores actuais aqui:
20.4ºC
36%HR
1022hpa
3,6km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Out 2008 às 21:16)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.4ºC
T.Minima : 9.9ºC

Neste momento estão 16.3ºC e céu limpo


----------



## *Dave* (26 Out 2008 às 21:22)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *25,5ºC*
Tmín: *12,0ºC*

HRmáx: 53%
HRmín: 28%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2008 às 21:26)

Boas por aqui hoje céu limpo todo o dia,com vento fraco.
Temperatura actual 18.0ºc 1021hpa 39%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.2/25.2ºc.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 21:36)

A temperatura está misteriosamente a subir e está nos *19,5 ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2008 às 21:47)

Aqui: céu limpo, vento nulo e tempo abafado


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2008 às 22:06)

Por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor a fazer lembrar o Verão.

Máxima: 27.0ºC
mínima: 17.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2008 às 22:14)

Por cá mínima de 15.9ºC e máxima de 25.2ºC agora estou com 18.9ºC  nojo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Out 2008 às 22:15)

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui foi mais um dia ameno ainda com cheiro a verão, com céu muito nublado.

Tmin - 17,9ºC
Tmax - 24,8ºC
Actual - 21,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2008 às 22:36)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> *19,5 ºC*





Mário Barros disse:


> *18.9ºC*




Estranho... Por cá, a Temperatura ainda não parou de descer...

Neste momento tenho *14,6ºC* (Havendo hipóteses de bater os 14,5ºC de Mínima)

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_





O Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de *24,1ºC*, e uma Temperatura Mínima de *12,8ºC*
Ás 21:41, ele tinha 15,8ºC de Temperatura, e 1022 hPa de Pressão


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2008 às 22:41)

Ceu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *12,6ºC*
Hum: *75%*
Pressao: *1022hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (26 Out 2008 às 22:44)

Neste momento sigo com:

T: *15,0ºC*
HR: *45%*
P: *1021,5mb/hPa*

Por aqui está a arrefecer bem...


----------



## Brunomc (26 Out 2008 às 22:44)

Boa Noite 

por aqui :

céu limpo e vento nulo

estou com 14.0ºC


alguns registos do dia de hoje :

13h - 26.0ºC

14h15 - 27,5ºC [ Setúbal ]

17h30 - 25,5ºC 

21h - 16.0ºC

22h30 - 14.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2008 às 22:51)

Por hoje fico por aqui, tudo calmo a temperatura esteve estagnada durante algum tempo mas começou novamente descer 17.3ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 23:01)

Por cá, despeço-me com a temperatura num sobe e desce constante.
Está agora relativamente estagnada nos *18,8 ºC* e o vento sopra fraco de NO.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Out 2008 às 23:03)

Por aqui sigo com:
T: *14,9ºC*
HR: *46%*
P: *1021,9mb/hPa*

Por hoje é tudo, até amanhã


----------



## Manuel Brito (26 Out 2008 às 23:05)

Boas.
Por aqui 19ºC temperatura, 15ºC de ponto de orvalho e 79% RH.
O céu está limpo, o vento W 08km/h (270º 04kt) e a pressão 1020Hpa.
Até amanhã.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (26 Out 2008 às 23:32)

Olá amigos de Portugal:

En Huelva hoje, calor, ata 27.4º chegou el termometro.....

Vaya outono....


----------



## fsl (26 Out 2008 às 23:38)

Em OEIRAS, TEMP a cair. mas nao muito:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 26-10-08  23:32)
Temperatura: 	17.3°C 
Humidade: 	52%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	7.4°C 
Vento: 	8.0 km/hr NW
Pressão: 	1021.9 mb
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	19.2 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 19.2mm
Wind chill: 	 17.3°C 
Indíce THW: 	 16.4°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 16.4°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 15.0°C às   1:19 	 26.6°C às 15:19
Humidade: 	 27%  às  16:13 	 59%  às   1:04
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 4.4°C às  16:13 	 12.2°C às  12:50
Pressão: 	 1021.4mb  às  15:41 	 1025.6mb  às   8:23
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 38.6 km/hr  às  19:24
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 15.0°C às   1:03 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 26.1°C às  15:19


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2008 às 00:04)




----------



## ct5iul (27 Out 2008 às 00:11)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 26-10-2008

Boa Noite

O sol nasce às: 06:55
O sol põe-se às: 17:40
Nascer da Lua: 05:21
Pôr da Lua: 16:38
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 4%
Temp actual: 20.2ºC/ UTC 23:55
Temp Min: 17.0ºC/ UTC 06:00
Temp Max: 25.4ºC/UTC 13:49
Temp Max ao sol: 27.4ºC /UTC 16:45
Pressão:1020.6Hpa - UTC 23:55
Intensidade do Vento:  3.2 km/h - UTC 23:55
Escala de Beaufort : 1 ARAGEM
Direção do Vento: SW - UTC 23:55
Rajada max: 22,3 KM/h - UTC 20:48
Temperatura do vento: 20.1ºC - UTC 23:55
Humidade Relativa: 45 % - UTC 23:55
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - UTC 23:55
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: - 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0  - UTC 23:55
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu pouco nublado vento moderado a forte apartir das 16h00
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 25ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 17ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado

Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## João Soares (27 Out 2008 às 01:15)

A temperatura tem vindo a descer muito lentamente *11,6ºC*
Hum: *76%*

Vento fraco


----------



## amarusp (27 Out 2008 às 07:05)

*Re: Resumo do Mês – Setembro de 2008*

Bom dia!
O céu encontra-se praticamente limpo!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2008 às 07:08)

Bom Dia!

Ontem a Temperatura até desceu bastante! A Mínima chegou aos *13,2ºC*

A partir de cerca das 3h, a Temperatura estagnou... pelo que a Mínima de hoje foi de *12,1ºC*

A noite foi de Algum Nevoeiro, que agora já se começa a Dissipar...

Neste momento tenho 12,5ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1020, com tendencia de descida (A Estação já indica chuva)
Vento a 19,1 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura de 0,0ºC/h


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2008 às 07:44)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2008*

bons dias
a chuva e o vento por vezes fortes e a descida acentuada da temperatura já ninguem nos tiram.
os cenarios ( principalmente do ECMWF) são muito animadores e é daquelas poucas vezes em que todos vao receber um pouquinho do que querem.


----------



## vitamos (27 Out 2008 às 08:55)

Bom dia!

Hoje o dia amanheceu com uma situação de "nevoeiro molhado"  . Agora céu encoberto e chuvisco. Vento muito frio esta manhã, aliado à chuva causa uma sensação térmica desconfortável.

*Tmin 12,0ºC*


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2008 às 09:01)

Bom dia!

Por aqi o calor também já se foi.
Se ontem a Tmin foi de 17,5ºC, hoje já caíu para os 13,3ºC.

Por agora 15,8ºC e vento moderado de norte.


----------



## Teles (27 Out 2008 às 09:13)

Bom dia! por aqui céu  limpo a este da Serra de Candeeiros e totalmente nebulado a oeste da serra, temperatura actual 13.8 humidade de 84% e vento a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## jpmartins (27 Out 2008 às 09:27)

Bom dia
Por aqui o nevoeiro misturado com um chuvisco  marcam presença.
As temperaturas mínimas deste fim-desemana foram baixas.
Sexta - Sábado:6.5ºC
Sábado - Domingo: 5.9ºC
A min. matimal de hoje foi 11.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2008 às 09:32)

Bom dia

Por aqui algumas lenticulares e 8,4ºC

Mínima de 4,2ºC


----------



## Brunomc (27 Out 2008 às 09:36)

Bom Dia 

por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco..estou com 12,5¤C 

tive uma minima de 9.0¤C


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (27 Out 2008 às 09:36)

Bom dia

En Huelva, céu despejado, temperatura min. 14.1º,
agora 20º.


----------



## Manuel Brito (27 Out 2008 às 09:44)

Bons dias. Minima hoje de 16º 
Segue-se com céu limpo, 23ºC e pressão 1019Hpa.
Humidade 61%, ponto de orvalho nos 15ºC e vento ESE 8km/h (110º 04kt).
Até logo.


----------



## Kraliv (27 Out 2008 às 09:47)

Boas,



Manhã de céu limpo e vento fraco de NE, com temperatura mínima de 14,7ºC



Registo às 09.00h:

Temp.19,9ºC
Humid. 58%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento 3,8km/h NE


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2008 às 10:07)

resumo do FIM DE SEMANA  na lagoa de sto andre:
sabado Tmin 10.5Cº ( a min absoluta do mes até agora)
Tmax 27.1cº( com vento quente e seco de este e RH de 30%)
domingo:Tmin 15.7Cº
Tmax 25.9Cº( com vento moderado de NE)


----------



## vitamos (27 Out 2008 às 10:17)

Por aqui volta a passar de céu encoberto a nevoeiro, que não sendo muito cerrado, não permite contudo uma visibilidade por aí alem! Neste momento cai algo que nem se pode elevar á categoria de chuvisco


----------



## filipept (27 Out 2008 às 11:33)

Boas,

Por aqui já chove. Vou com 12ºC, 58%hr e uma pressão de 1015hpa (continua a descer)


----------



## ct5iul (27 Out 2008 às 11:44)

BOM DIA 

Temp actual 18.2ºC/ UTC 11:36
Temp ao sol: 21.7ºC/ UTC 11:36
Pressão: 1018.6Hpa UTC 11:36
Intensidade do Vento: 11.4 km/h UTC 11:36
Escala de Beaufort : 2 Brisa Ligeira,Ar Fraco 
Direção do Vento: N/NW UTC 11:36
Temperatura do vento: 17.8ºC 11:36
Humidade Relativa: 75 % UTC 11:36
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 11:36
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado UTC 11:36
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste Momento o céu esta limpo a temperatura e agradável espera-se para a parte da tarde ventos moderados a fortes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2008 às 12:29)

Boas tardes por aqui tudo na mesma por enquanto nada de novo.
Céu limpo o vento vai soprando fraco com a temperatura nos 23.3ºc pressão 1015hpa 35%hr.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Out 2008 às 12:40)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o céu está com alguns cirrus e estão 23.6ºC
Hoje a temperatura Minima foi de 8.0ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2008 às 13:16)

Mínima por aqui de 14,3ºC...

Neste momento tenho 25,6ºC, 42%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco...

PS:Já tenho autorização para montar a estação no topo do prédio  não sei é como colocar o pluviometro já que não posso abrir furos para os parafusos


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2008 às 13:17)

Depois de uma máxima de 17,4ºC o céu tem vindo a ficar nublado e a temperatura a descer.

Por agora céu bastante nublado, 14,5ºC e começa também a chover.


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2008 às 13:28)

Boas

Aqui em Bragança estão 14.5ºC, começou à pouco a chover

Extremos de hoje até agora:

Minima: 5.6ºC
Maxima: 16.6ºC


----------



## vitamos (27 Out 2008 às 13:37)

Por aqui volta a desaparecer o nevoeiro, mas o céu continua encoberto. Já não chove à largos minutos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Out 2008 às 13:42)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *12,8 ºC*.
A noite foi de céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Out 2008 às 13:43)

Por aqui o ceu continua muito nublado, para além do chuvisco que ainda molhou a estrada até +/- ás10h, nada mais aconteceu. Vento fraco.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (27 Out 2008 às 13:48)

En Huelva céu despejado, vento fraco y 23º,
a proxima noite tenemos fresco con 12º,
viene o frio.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Out 2008 às 14:16)

Máximo Hoje:  23.3 ºC (12:22) 
Mínimo Hoje:  7.8 ºC (05:46) 

Máxima e minima baixo da média para o mês. E de amanhã para a frente ainda vai estar mais fresco.

Logo à noite vai começar o vento forte...


----------



## F_R (27 Out 2008 às 14:17)

Boas pessoal

Por Abrantes minima de 8ºC e agora 20.4ºC

Começa a aparecer nuvens de W


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2008 às 14:22)

Boas..por aqui ainda continuamos de céu limpo mas se vê uma faixa de nuvens médias e altas a virem na direção W/NW .
Temperatura vai nos 24.6ºc o vento jà vai soprando de W mas lá mais para o fim do dia deve mudar de rumo e intensificar-se,a pressão vai descendo 1012hpa 33%hr.

Esta semana vai ser interessante quanto ao!


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2008 às 14:27)

13,6ºC e continua a chover.


----------



## ct5iul (27 Out 2008 às 14:31)

BOM TARDE 

Temp actual 20.1ºC/ UTC 14:26
Temp ao sol: 24.9ºC/ UTC 14:26
Pressão: 1017.1Hpa UTC 14:26
Intensidade do Vento: 18,5 km/h UTC 14:26
Escala de Beaufort :3 Brisa Ar fresco
Direção do Vento: NW UTC 16:26
Temperatura do vento: 19.2ºC 16:26
Humidade Relativa: 80 % UTC 16:26
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 16:26
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado UTC 16:26
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento a temperatura e agradável o céu apresenta algumas nuvens mas nao chove o vento esta moderado


----------



## *Dave* (27 Out 2008 às 14:35)

Por aqui o céu começa a mostrar algumas nuvens carregadas, principalmente do lado norte...

Sigo com:
T: *25,8ºC*
HR: *30%*
P: *1015,9mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *2871m*


----------



## João Soares (27 Out 2008 às 14:35)

Esta a chover desde as 9h30
Tambem esta nevoeiro 

Esta noite a minima foi aos *10,4ºC*

Chuva e nevoeiro, com vento fraco
Temp: *16,4ºC*
Hum: *78%*
Pressao: *1018hpa*

A maxima foi aos *18,3ºC*


----------



## vitamos (27 Out 2008 às 14:40)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Chuva e nevoeiro, com vento fraco
> Temp: *16,4ºC*
> Hum: *78%*
> Pressao: *1018hpa*
> ...



É esse frio que se começa a notar aqui por Coimbra. A minha máxima não deve ter sido muito mais alta que esse valor... lá fora está bastante desagradável, e o frio a sério ainda não nos está a visitar!


----------



## jpmartins (27 Out 2008 às 14:42)

Por aqui começou novamente a chuviscar, mas com mais vontade do que o chuvisco matinal.


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Out 2008 às 14:53)

Por aqui ,desde que começou a precipitar já cá cantam 4,1mm.
E continua a chuva fraca e/ou chuvisco.







[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Nestas imagens poder-se-á ver o país dividido em dois: a sul, céu praticamente limpo; a norte nuvens a vários níveis de altura .Em breve as nuvens baixas abandonarão o norte que vão avançando para sul.


----------



## *Dave* (27 Out 2008 às 15:01)

Por aqui o céu vai ficando cada vez mais nublado....

T: *24,9ºC* (a descer rápido)
HR: *31%*
P: *1012,7mb/hPa*


----------



## raposo_744 (27 Out 2008 às 15:05)

Estou de fim de semana aqui na região centro(Alváres) e hoje pela manhã o tempo estava soalheiro e sem vento.Agora ao escrever este topico tive que fechar as janelas porque o vento chegou e está a aumentar de intencidade,o céu  a ficar branco de nuvens e algumas mais escuras ameaçam regar-me o jardim,


----------



## *Dave* (27 Out 2008 às 15:08)

Olhando no site do IM conclui-se que a região de Castelo Branco está a "aparecer" uma depressão...


----------



## Paulo H (27 Out 2008 às 15:15)

Boa tarde a todos!

Por Castelo Branco, o céu ainda se encontra pouco nublado, com nuvens dispersas e mais carregadas a N/NW, tal como o meu conterrâneo AlbiMeteo frisou e bem! 

Faz calor, custa acreditar no que vai acontecer durante a semana.. Ficaria desde já feliz, se fossem batidos os recordes de temperatura para Outubro, e é bem provável que sejam quebrados pelo menos algures em Portugal.

Recorde a bater em Castelo Branco na madrugada de 4ªfeira: 

Tmínima de 3.2ºC registada em 26 de Outubro de 1941

É a temperatura baixa que me chama maior atenção, porque de precipitações em princípio devem dissipar-se ao chegar aqui, terei de esperar 4ª à noite/5ª feira para precipitações relevantes.

São condições meteorológicas fora de tempo, mas também às portas de Novembro não serão muito certos os adágios populares de Outubro. A ver vamos..


----------



## Paulo H (27 Out 2008 às 15:33)

*Dave* disse:


> Olhando no site do IM conclui-se que a região de Castelo Branco está a "aparecer" uma depressão...



Bem visto, Dave! 

Observando as pressões à volta, há algo de errado (estranho), até podia ser depressão térmica, mas assim a tão pequena escala duvido!

Covilhã e Castelo Branco têm a mesma pressão atmosférica, estando o distrito rodeado de pressões superiores.. E até o mapa de ventos, indica um movimento ciclonico (depressão), com vento em Castelo Branco/Proença-a-Nova e Idanha a Nova de W, Sabugal de SW, e Covilhã de N.

Não deve ser nada de duradouro..

Mas lembro-me duma situação em que uma mini-depressão localizada na Serra da Gardunha em 1999 em que tal ocorreu, uma pequena depressão em altitude e que condicionou um pouco as condições meteorológicas no distrito, tendo mesmo caído uns flocos perdidos por Castelo Branco.


----------



## Kraliv (27 Out 2008 às 15:41)

*Dave* disse:


> Olhando no site do IM conclui-se que a região de Castelo Branco está a "aparecer" uma depressão...




Boas,


Eu também tenho 1013hPa 




Tarde de sol e  


Registo às 15.00h:
Temp. 24,4ºC
Humid. 35%
Pressão 1013hPa
Vento 7,5km/h SW


A Temp. máx foi de 25,8ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Out 2008 às 15:53)

so um off..

acho k mediante  a situaçao metereologica dos proximos dias justificava-se a abertura de um topico


----------



## Vince (27 Out 2008 às 16:05)

*Dave* disse:


> Olhando no site do IM conclui-se que a região de Castelo Branco está a "aparecer" uma depressão...



Está previsto no GFS uma queda da pressão



*Castelo Branco*

GFS#                                                      
 Latitude: 39.82 Longitude:  -7.50 &               
 DATA INITIAL TIME: 27 OCT 2008 06Z&
 CALCULATION STARTED AT: 27 OCT 2008 06Z&
 HOURS OF CALCULATION:  84 &

FIELD  MSL PRESSURE  
LEVEL           
UNITS      HPA  
 HR
+  0.   1020.1
+  3.   1019.4
+  6.   1017.1
*+  9.   1014.4* (15:00 horas)
*+ 12.   1012.7* (18:00 horas)
+ 15.   1012.8
+ 18.   1012.1
+ 21.   1010.8
+ 24.   1010.3
+ 27.   1011.6
+ 30.   1011.7
+ 33.   1011.0
+ 36.   1012.7
+ 39.   1015.5
+ 42.   1016.7
+ 45.   1016.5
+ 48.   1017.0


*Lisboa*

GFS#                                                      
 Latitude: 38.77 Longitude:  -9.13 &               
 DATA INITIAL TIME: 27 OCT 2008 06Z&
 CALCULATION STARTED AT: 27 OCT 2008 06Z&
 HOURS OF CALCULATION:  84 &

FIELD  MSL PRESSURE  
LEVEL           
UNITS      HPA  
 HR
+  0.   1020.4
+  3.   1020.1
+  6.   1018.8
*+  9.   1016.6* (15:00 horas)
*+ 12.   1014.8* (18:00 horas)
+ 15.   1015.1
+ 18.   1014.9
+ 21.   1013.7
+ 24.   1013.3
+ 27.   1014.2
+ 30.   1014.3
+ 33.   1013.7
+ 36.   1015.0
+ 39.   1017.2
+ 42.   1017.7
+ 45.   1017.3
+ 48.   1017.4


----------



## vitamos (27 Out 2008 às 16:17)

Chove miudinho mas com alguma intensidade neste momento!


----------



## Brunomc (27 Out 2008 às 17:15)

por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco..

estão 19,5ºC 


vejo muitas nuvens a virem de NW/N  

ele vem ai


----------



## squidward (27 Out 2008 às 17:22)

céu muito nublado e com 19.1ºC

tive uma máxima de 23.1ºC


----------



## Teles (27 Out 2008 às 17:27)

Por aqui tambem começou agora uma chuva miudinha e vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Out 2008 às 17:37)

Depois de uma manhã de céu limpo, fresca mas agradável, eis que surge, vinda do norte, uma nebulosidade que indicia chuva para mais logo. Estão neste momento 19º.4, e 1015 Hpa, ambos a descer...


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2008 às 17:57)

Hoje em Setúbal:

Mín.:*14,3ºC*
Máx.:*25,6ªC*

Humidade:

Máx.:*?*
Mín.:*36%*

Actual:
*19,4ºC
72%HR
1015hpa
5,8km/h*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Out 2008 às 18:09)

Boa Noite

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NO/N e estão 19.5ºC, e que venha a chuva que faz tanta falta.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.0ºC
T.Minima: 8.0ºC


Já agora um aparte alguém me consegue indicar um site onde se possa adquirir Barómetros


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2008 às 18:23)

Extremos de hoje: 4,2ºC / 17,4ºC


Por agora: céu com muitas nuvens e 12,2ºC.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (27 Out 2008 às 18:26)

En Huelva agora 20º y céu despejado.

Amanha o dia sera miuto diferente, con frio.

http://meteohuelva.blogspot.com/2008/10/importante-descenso-de-las-temperaturas.html

En Huelva a maxima sera de 16º, en a 4ª feira, a temperatura minima
chegara ate 8º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2008 às 18:35)

Boas...isto por aqui mudou do dia para a noite parecia que ía contar com alguns aguaceiros fracos começou a cair com força17h.15m e já levo 4mm de  a temperatura vai nos 15.6ºc pressão 1011hpa 85%hr.
Vamos esperar calmamente pelos proximos episódios.


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2008 às 20:37)

Boa noite
Alguma chuva ao inicio da tarde A temperatura tem estado a baixar a um bom ritmo, neste momento 10.1ºC.

Of TOPIC:Hoje foi dia de festa aqui em Bragança, foi o desfile dos caloiros do IPB Tivemos a principal avenida de da cidade por nossa conta.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Out 2008 às 21:02)

Oi!

Os extremos de hoje foram:

Tmáx:21,5ºC
Tmin:16,0ºC (a ver se até às 23:59h não fica mais baixo que isto!!)


----------



## henriquesillva (27 Out 2008 às 21:12)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..........................................13.2º
T máx.........................................18.1º

H min.........................................47%
H máx........................................83%

Pressão actual.............................1015 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Out 2008 às 21:53)

Boa noite.

Dia com duas partes distintas. Manhã quente com céu nublado com boas abertas e tarde fresca com céu muito nublado a encoberto e aguaceiros fracos em algumas zonas do concelho da Lagoa.

Tmin - 17,6ºC
Tmax - 26,4ºC (Atingida ás 11h47)

Actual - 20,8ºC


----------



## *Dave* (27 Out 2008 às 22:35)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: 26,0ºC
Tmín: 10,1ºC

HRmáx: 85%
HRmín: 28%


----------



## ct5iul (27 Out 2008 às 22:50)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 27-10-2008

Boa Noite 

O sol nasce às: 06:58
O sol põe-se às: 17:43
Nascer da Lua: 05:25
Pôr da Lua: 16:30
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 7%
Temp actual: 14.4ºC/ UTC 22:40
Temp Min: 12.2ºC/ UTC 07:05
Temp Max: 20.6ºC/UTC 11:04
Temp Max ao sol: 27.3ºC /UTC 11:53
Pressão:1013.3Hpa - UTC 22:40
Intensidade do Vento: 22.2 km/h - UTC 22:40
Escala de Beaufort : 4 Brisa Moderada
Direção do Vento: NW - UTC 22:40
Rajada max: 38,3 KM/h - UTC 21:16
Temperatura do vento: 12.4ºC - UTC 22:40
Humidade Relativa: 74 % - UTC 22:40
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - UTC 22:40
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: - 0.5mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 - UTC 22:40
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu  nublado vento moderado a forte Descida da temperatura Maxima
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 18ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 12ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado

Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2008 às 23:02)

Por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 23.0ºC
mínima: 15.1ºC
actual: 16.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2008 às 23:06)

Neste Momento tenho *13,8ºC*

*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2008 às 23:10)

Boas..por aqui céu muito nublado com o vento a aumentar de velocidade de W.

Temperatura vai caindo 12.9ºc pressão 1010hpa 83%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.6/25.7ºc precipitação 5.0mm.

Até amanhã


----------



## meteo (27 Out 2008 às 23:10)

Aqui em Oeiras já se sente fresquinho 
Serra da estrela,já saraiva  e pelo freemeteo na sexta de manha tempestade de neve


----------



## Minho (27 Out 2008 às 23:15)

Dia invernal por Melgaço, com chuva a partir das 10h com uma acumulação total de 7.58mm

Temp. Actual 9.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Out 2008 às 23:16)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *20,7 ºC* e a tarde foi de céu limpo até as 16h, até que começou a encobrir.
Chuviscou ao início da noite e chegou a chover até há pouco tempo, embora com fraca intensidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Out 2008 às 23:17)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *12,8 ºC*
Tx: *20,7 ºC*


----------



## Manuel Brito (27 Out 2008 às 23:32)

Boas. 
Sigo com 18ºC e céu limpo. 
Orvalho nos 15º e 84% RH. Pressão 1012hpa. Vento NW.
Extremos de hoje: Minima 16º e máxima de 24º.
Até amanhã.


----------



## João Soares (28 Out 2008 às 00:00)

_Extremos do dia 27.Outubro_

Temp maxima: *18,3ºC*
Temp minima: *9,9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2008 às 00:56)

*NOTA*
Mais uma vez, gostaria de pedir a todos os membros que postassem os extremos diários das suas estações meteorológicas: Temperatura máxima, mínima, precipitação acumulada, etc, aqui no tópico do *Seguimento - Outubro 2008*.


----------



## Manuel Brito (28 Out 2008 às 08:48)

Bom dia.
 Está fresquinho. Sigo com 14º e céu nublado. Pressão 1012hpa e 68% Rh. Vento NW.
Minima de hoje 13ºC
Até logo.


----------



## vitamos (28 Out 2008 às 09:30)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin 12,0ºC
Tmax 18,6ºC 

Hoje:
Pressão 1011hPa
*Tmin 9,7ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Out 2008 às 09:40)

T.Minima de Hoje: 10.8ºC
T.Actual: 15.5ºC


----------



## Kraliv (28 Out 2008 às 09:51)

Boas,



Céu limpo e Temperatura mínima de 7,8ºC...com um Wind Chill de -0,8ºC  


Registo às 09.00h:

Temp. 10,3ºC
Humid. 73%
Pressão 1008hPa
Vento Raj. máx. 33,4km/h N




De referir que ontem à noite ainda registei 2,5mm de


----------



## Paulo H (28 Out 2008 às 10:31)

Boas, por aqui esteve a chuviscar até agora, o vento sopra e o céu continua bem carregado.

Condições às 9h:

TºC____ 9.0ºC
%HR___ 78%
Patm___1010.3hPa
Prec___0.3mm
Vento__19.8km/h

A mínima foi de 7.5ºC, bem bom, desceram 18.1ºC desde ontem (Max 25.6ºC)!

O IM prevê 18ºC para Castelo Branco, não deviam estar a prever estes aguaceiros matinais, pois para mim, hoje não passará dos 15ºC quando muito!

E na próxima madrugada, se verá quanto irá descer, já não acredito que se bata o record (últimos 60anos, 3.2ºC) mas andará perto à volta de 4ºC!


Neste momento, o ambiente continua desagradável, ventoso e fresco, ainda não se atingiram os 10ºC de certeza.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Out 2008 às 10:41)

AnDré disse:


> *NOTA*
> Mais uma vez, gostaria de pedir a todos os membros que postassem os extremos diários das suas estações meteorológicas: Temperatura máxima, mínima, precipitação acumulada, etc, aqui no tópico do *Seguimento - Outubro 2008*.



Ok
Bom dia
Tmin.9.8ºC


----------



## ct5iul (28 Out 2008 às 11:55)

BOM DIA  

Temp actual 14.7ºC/ UTC 11:50
Temp ao sol: 15.8ºC/ UTC 11:50
Pressão: 1012.9Hpa - UTC 11:50
Intensidade do Vento:  29.7 km/h - UTC 11:50
Escala de Beaufort : 5 Vento Moderado Vento Fresco 
Direção do Vento: NW - UTC 11:50
Temperatura do vento: 11.7ºC - UTC 11:50
Humidade Relativa: 53 % - UTC 11:50
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - UTC 11:50
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado - UTC 11:50
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste Momento o ceu esta limpo o vento esta Moderado a forte tendo registado a rajada maxima de 47.3km/h as 11:44


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Out 2008 às 12:39)

E já nevou na Serra.... 
Por aki, muito vento, céu pouco nublado, 16.4 ºC, 1012 Hpa. A mínima esta noite foi de 13.1ºC... fraquinha...


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (28 Out 2008 às 14:19)

En Huelva forte baixada da temperaturas:

Ontem máxima de *25.8º*, hoje *16º* y céu muito nuvoso,
tamben *8 mm* de chuva durante a noite.

Minima de 12º graus, ¿14.1º? en a lista, no es buen dato.
Bon dia de otonho.


----------



## Manuel Brito (28 Out 2008 às 14:37)

Boas. Até ao momento máxima de 19º e minima 13º.
Neste momento céu muito nublado, 18ºC e vento NNW a 37km/h (330º 20kt).
Pressão 1009Hpa.
Orvalho 06º e 46% RH.
Até logo e  a brava.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 14:38)

Extremos de ontem:

Tm: *12,8 ºC*
Tx: *20,7 ºC*
Precipitação: *0,5 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 14:39)

A mínima de hoje foi de *11,5 ºC* e houve muito vento durante toda a noite e manhã.
A tarde está a ser muito ventosa, mas solarenga, com apenas *15,9 ºC* e sem chuva alguma.


----------



## BARROS (28 Out 2008 às 14:41)

Bom dia. Hoje São Paulo amanheceu nublada e feia, com mínima de *17°*. Ontem, entretanto, a cena foi outra. Pra minha imensa alegria, registramos uma madrugada tropical, a mínima as 6:00 da manhã, hora mais fria, foi de *24,3°*, a mais quente do ano. Foi muito difícil dormir com esse calor, mas eu adorei, pois raramente temos madrugadas quentes, porque estamos a 760m do nível do mar. Isso tem uma explicação lógica, a do aquecimento pré-frontal, mas o estranho é que no Rio de Janeiro, ao nível do mar, a mínima ficou em *19,9°*, 5 graus mais fresco!!!


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2008 às 15:27)

Huelva-Espanha disse:


> Minima de 12º graus, ¿14.1º? en a lista, no es buen dato.
> Bon dia de otonho.



Olá *Huelva-Espanha*!

As temperaturas na tabela do ranking referem-se aos extremos de ontem, dia 27 de Outubro.
E ontem, tu disseste que a tua mínima foi de 14,1ºC, no *post das 9:36*



Huelva-Espanha disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> En Huelva, céu despejado, temperatura min. 14.1º,
> agora 20º.



Até podia ter sido um erro meu de leitura, mas desta vez não foi.


----------



## Kraliv (28 Out 2008 às 15:39)

Boas,


Dia _embrulhado_  Não chove nem faz sol 



Às 15.00h os dados eram os seguintes:

Temp. 13,4ºC ; Humid. 52%; Pressão 1008hPa ; Vento Raj. Máx. 47,5km/h N


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 16:08)

Sigo com muito vento e céu a nublar neste momento.
A temperatura continua baixa e desce agora para os *15,3 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2008 às 16:49)

Min.:*12,4ºC*
Máx.:*18,0ºC*

HUmidade:

Mín.:*36%*
Máx.:*82%*

Actual.:
*15,7ºC
44%HR
1013hpa
*


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (28 Out 2008 às 17:20)

AnDré disse:


> Olá *Huelva-Espanha*!
> 
> As temperaturas na tabela do ranking referem-se aos extremos de ontem, dia 27 de Outubro.
> E ontem, tu disseste que a tua mínima foi de 14,1ºC, no *post das 9:36*
> ...



Obrigado, creia que era de hoje.

Agora mismo tenemos *13.8º* i vento moderado do Norte,
sensaçao de 9º, céu con algunas nuves.

Hoje *8 mm *de chuva tamben.


----------



## Teles (28 Out 2008 às 17:40)

Por aqui uma temperatura de 12 graus e vento muito forte


----------



## João Soares (28 Out 2008 às 17:45)

_Extremos de hoje:_

Temp maxima: *16,0ºC*
Temp minima: *8,6ºC*


----------



## fsl (28 Out 2008 às 18:02)

Em OEIRAS, forte ventania durante o dia,com rajada max de 77 km/hr.
A minha Estaçao foi afectada pois o Tank do Pluviometro caiu, tendo provocado o descontrolo dos reports de chuva,que aingiram 250 mm... mas com Ceu Limpo. 
Agradeço ao VINCE por me ter alertado e assim provideciar a reparaçao da anomalia.
A pluviosidade total aqui foi apenas de 3,3mm, caida de madrugada. Att André favor considerar aquele valor no Ranking.

Condições actuais (actualizado a 28-10-08  17:47) 
Temperatura:  14.0°C  
Humidade: 58%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 5.9°C  
Vento: 30.6 km/hr WNW 
Pressão: 1014.1 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 3.3 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 19.4 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  19.4mm 
Wind chill:  10.6°C  
Indíce THW:   9.8°C  
Indíce Calor:  13.2°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  11.8°C às   6:29  16.7°C às 14:05 
Humidade:  43%  às  14:06  81%  às   6:47 
Ponto de Orvalho:  3.9°C às  13:21  11.1°C às   1:43 
Pressão:  1012.4mb  às  14:01  1014.7mb  às  10:00 
Precipitação mais intensa:  0,3
Maior Rajada Vento:   77.2 km/hr  às  12:08 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  8.9°C às   6:03  
Maior Indíce Calor   15.6°C às  13:12


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2008 às 18:13)

Extremos de hoje: 

4,9ºC / 12,2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Out 2008 às 18:49)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 18.7ºC

T.Minima: 10.8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2008 às 19:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e algum frio com o vento dava uma sensação desagradável, durante a madrugada ainda choveu bem.

Máxima: 18.1ºC
mínima: 10.3ºC
actual: 13.8ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (28 Out 2008 às 19:07)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2008*

Agora mesmo en Huelva, céu con poucas nuves,
vento moderado do Norte, y *13º*, la sensaçao es de 10º.

A proxima noite a temperatura pode baixar até 7º.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (28 Out 2008 às 19:51)

Boas noites 

O dia foi frio e sem grande amplitude termica 

Temp min 11.8 ºC
Temp max 14.0 ºC
Rajada maxima 94.9 Km\h 
Humidade Relativa 64 % 
Pressao 1014 hPa
Pt de orvalho 5.2


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2008 às 20:08)

E o vento continua a soprar forte, por vezes muito forte e com rajadas.
A temperatura está estagnada nos 12,3ºC

*Extremos de Hoje:*
Tmin: 11,4ºC
Tmáx: 15,3ºC**
Precipitação: 0,0mm

**Máxima mais fresca desde 24 de Março.



*NOTA*
Além dos extremos diários referentes à temperatura e à precipitação, hoje seria interessante, que quem tiver anemómetros, deixasse também a sua rajada máxima de vento


----------



## DRC (28 Out 2008 às 20:16)

Póvoa de Santa Iria - Vila Franca de Xira

(NOTA: Nenhum destes registos é oficial.)

Temperatura actual: 13,4 ºC

28 DE OUTUBRO DE 2008

Temp. Mínima: 12,8 ºC
Temp. Máxima: 16,2 ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 20:25)

A temperatura está agora nos *12,5 ºC*.


----------



## storm (28 Out 2008 às 20:55)

Temperatura actual: 12.4ºC

Dia de céu pouco nublado, vento forte e algum sol


----------



## henriquesillva (28 Out 2008 às 21:15)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min........................................10.2º
T máx.......................................14.5º

H min........................................38%
T máx.......................................73%

Pressão actual............................1016 hPa


----------



## DRC (28 Out 2008 às 21:26)

Ás 20h00 a capital de distrito
com a temperatura mais baixa
era a *GUARDA*, com apenas 3ºC.

 Venha mais frio!


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (28 Out 2008 às 21:40)

En Huelva agora 12.8º i vento moderado do Norte
no deja bajar a temperatura.

O dia dejo 8 mm, vento moderado/forte.
A minima por o momento 12.0º.Maxima de 16.9º


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2008 às 21:53)

Neste momento tenho *11,7ºC* e o Vento sopra Moderado, de Norte...

*Extremos de Hoje:*





Julgo que o Valor de 1,1mm deve ser levado em consideração, porque o valor de 4,3mm foi influenciado por oscilações no Pluviómetro, resultantes do Grande Vendaval, e estes 1,1mm foram registados durante um aguaceiro de madrugada, que eu presenciei

()


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Out 2008 às 22:04)

Olá a todos. Bem que dia! Hoje atravessei a Vasco da Gama de autocarro, bem, só andava aos "sss" E nunca tinha visto o rio como o tinha visto hoje: barrento e parecia o mar tal era a ondulação.

Bom,

Neste momento, registo cá em cima 12.1ºC

Lá mais em baixo na Anselmo de Andrade está mais quentinho, mas mesmo assim...


 TEMPERATURA 13.2 °C   
   HUMIDADE 40 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1017 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 7.2 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Out 2008 às 22:43)

Boa noite. Dia frio aqui na Ilha de São Miguel, eu registei menos cerca de 7º graus em relação a ontem no valor das máximas. Céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Tmin - 16,7ºC
Tmax - 19,9ºC

Actual - 17ºC

Precipitação acumulada nas ultimas 24 horas - 1,5 mm


----------



## Manuel Brito (28 Out 2008 às 22:55)

Boas.
A temperatura máxima foi de 19ºC e a temperatura minima até ao momento é de 13ºC 
Ponto de orvalho 05ºC, temperatura actual 13ºC e pressão 1014hpa
RH 59% e céu limpo. Vento NNO (340º 13kt).
Até amanhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2008 às 22:57)

Boas..continuamos de céu limpo com vento fraco de W/NW.

Temperatura vai nos 8.2ºcpressão 1014hpa 52%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.0/14.5ºc precipitação 1.0mm.

A diferença entre as máximas de ontem e hoje ouve uma descida de 11.2ºc

Até amanhã


----------



## Hazores (28 Out 2008 às 23:04)

boa noite 

tempo frio para os açores (ilha terceira), isto é só para meter inveja(mas não mete a nenhum meteo louco

dados actuais

Data do registo: 28/10/2008 22:04:40 
Temperatura do ar 15.2 ºC 
Direcção do vento 44 º 
Radiação solar difusa 0.43 w/m2 
Radiação solar global 0.43 w/m2 
 fonte :Climaat


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 23:34)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,1 ºC*
Tx: *16,1 ºC*
Prec.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 23:40)

Agora o vento continua bastante activo e sopra forte, de Norte.
Hoje foi um óptimo dia para recordar o frio e os dias frescos que se avizinham.
Destaque para as rajadas máximas de hoje a «roçar» os 100 km/h nalguns pontos, especialmente nas zonas mais altas da região de Lisboa.
Por cá, desconfio que deve ter andado na casa dos 80 km/h, a avaliar pelos efeitos que causou.
A temperatura está temporariamente estagnada graças ao vento, que esperemos que acalme a meio da noite para bem das nossas mínimas.


----------



## zemike (28 Out 2008 às 23:49)

Extremos de Hoje

T Max: 17.9º  13:37
T Min: 10.4º 5:58
Pluviosidade: 0.0
Rajada mais forte: 32.4 Km/h NNW

Actual 

T: 10.7º
H: 37%
Média vento: 5.8 Km/h N
Pressão: 1015 Hpa


----------



## ecobcg (28 Out 2008 às 23:51)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: 17,6ºC
Tmin: 12,8ºC (neste preciso momento)


----------



## Kraliv (28 Out 2008 às 23:56)

Boas,



Extremos de hoje:

Temp. máx. 13,6ºC

Temp. min. 7,6ºC (registada agora mesmo)




Esta noite vai ser  aqui pelo interior


----------



## João Soares (28 Out 2008 às 23:57)

_Extremos do dia de hoje_

Temp maxima: *16,0ºC*
Temp minima: *7,9ºC*


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2008 às 23:58)

Extremos de hoje:

4,5ºC / 12,2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Out 2008 às 23:59)

A minima do dia passou a ser 16,6ºC


----------



## ct5iul (29 Out 2008 às 00:01)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 28-10-2008

Boa Noite 

O sol nasce às: 06:59
O sol põe-se às: 17:38
Nascer da Lua: 07:36
Pôr da Lua: 17:34
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 0%
Temp actual: 11.3ºC/ UTC 23:55
Temp Min: 11.2ºC/ UTC 23:52
Temp Max: 15.1ºC/UTC 10:23
Temp Max ao sol: 16.5ºC /UTC 10:36
Pressão:1015.8Hpa - UTC 23:55
Intensidade do Vento: 7.2 km/h - UTC 23:55
Escala de Beaufort : 2 Brisa Ligeira Ar Fraco
Direção do Vento: W - UTC 23:55
Rajada max: 47,3 KM/h - UTC 11:44
Temperatura do vento: 11.1ºC - UTC 23:55
Humidade Relativa: 67 % - UTC 23:55
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - UTC 23:55
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: - 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 - UTC 23:55
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu nublado vento moderado aguaceiros fracos descida da temperatura minima
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 15ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 10ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Fraco

Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## squidward (29 Out 2008 às 00:21)

*(28-10-2008)
*
*t.max:  16.1ºC*
*t.min:  11.3ºC*


----------



## Teles (29 Out 2008 às 00:37)

Vento ainda forte temperatura maxima 18 e minima de 6.5


----------



## Teles (29 Out 2008 às 00:38)

Desculpem de ontem


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2008 às 00:51)

Hoje, e por ter sido um dia excepcionalmente ventoso, foram inseridos na tabela de ranking a intensidade das rajadas de vento de algumas estações.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Out 2008 às 00:58)

Estremoz (dados de Terça-feira): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 13,2 ºC (14h47)
Mínima  =  7,6 ºC (07h26).

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 6,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa.

*Dia marcado por períodos de céu muito nublado ao longo de todo o dia, com vento moderado a forte durante a manhã. Descida acentuada da temperatura máxima.*

Dados (Temp. mínimas e máximas):

Sexta-feira (dia 24): 12,3 ºC; 21,9 ºC;
Sábado (dia 25): 11,6 ºC; 22,6 ºC;
Domingo (dia 26): 12,6 ºC; 24,1 ºC;
Segunda-feira (dia 27): 14,4 ºC; 23,3 ºC;
Terça-feira (dia 28): 7,6 ºC; 13,2 ºC.

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = *6,9 ºC* (dia 29); Temp. máxima= 26,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Sueste (29 Out 2008 às 07:12)

Olá bom dia!

Por cá, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Neste momento estou com 9.3ºC e tive uma temperatura minima de 8.6ºC.


Cumprimentos


----------



## Manuel Brito (29 Out 2008 às 07:16)

Boas. Acordo com uma sensação de frio incrivel!! 
Temperatura actual 10ºC é a minha nova minima. Ponto de orvalho nos 03ºC.
Pressão 1016hpa, céu limpo e 63% RH.
Vento variável 06km/h.
Até logo


----------



## Teles (29 Out 2008 às 07:38)

Bom dia! Por aqui céu pouco nebulado,sem vento e uma temperatura de 6 graus


----------



## Manuel Brito (29 Out 2008 às 08:05)

Actualização. Temperatura actual e nova minima: 09ºC 
Até logo.


----------



## storm (29 Out 2008 às 08:10)

Temperatura mínima: 8.8ºC


Céu limpo, vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2008 às 08:23)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de uns incríveis *8,2 ºC*.
Agora a temperatura sobe a bom ritmo e estou já com *11,6 ºC*.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Out 2008 às 09:26)

Bom dia
A min. de ontem ainda foi batida ás 23:43  9.4ºC e ali se manteve até ás 00h.
Hoje ceu limpo, sem vento.

T.min. 5.7ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2008 às 09:31)

Bom Dia

Hoje a Minima por aqui foi de 5.0ºC
Neste momento estão 13.2ºC e céu limpo


----------



## vitamos (29 Out 2008 às 09:46)

Bom dia! 

Actualização aos dados de *ontem*:

Tmin 9,2ºC (23h45m)
Tmax 15,0ºC (máxima mais baixa do mês)


HOJE:

*Tmin 6,6ºC* (mínima mais baixa do mês)


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2008 às 09:54)

Bom dia!

Hoje mínima de *10,0ºC*.
O vento enfraqueceu, mas ainda assim manteve-se ao longo de toda a noite.


----------



## ct5iul (29 Out 2008 às 11:32)

BOM DIA 

Temp actual 14.7ºC/ UTC 11:26
Temp ao sol: 15.8ºC/ UTC 11:26
Pressão: 1018.4Hpa UTC 11:26
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 15.7 km/h UTC 11:26
Escala de Beaufort :3 Brisa Ar Fresco
Direção do Vento: NW/N UTC 11:26
Temperatura do vento: 12.1ºC 11:26
Humidade Relativa: 60 % UTC 11:26
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 11:26
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado UTC 11:26
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento o ceu esta limpo apresenta algumas nuvens de oeste o vento sopra moderado espera-se vento forte a partir das 17h00


----------



## squidward (29 Out 2008 às 12:10)

por aqui a mínima foi de 8.6ºC, agora há alguns cumulos no céu. Temperatura actual: 15.5ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (29 Out 2008 às 12:18)

Boas.
Temperatura actual 17º, orvalho 02º
Pressão 1017 e céu limpo.
Máxima 17º e minima 09ºC. Vento N 24km/h (350º 13kt).
Até logo.


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2008 às 14:07)

Boa tarde

Minima de 4.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2008 às 14:19)

Boas..  por aqui o céu está a ficar muito nublado.o vento está aumentar de velocidade de NW/N.
A temperatura minima chegou aos 5.5ºc actual 14.2ºc.

Até logo.


----------



## Teles (29 Out 2008 às 14:28)

por aqui o vento encontra -se moderado temperatura 14 graus e começou a aparecer carneirinhos


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2008 às 15:47)

Dia histórico para a minha estação acabei de a montar no terraço!

Está em teste neste momento a maior dificuldade que estou a detectar para já é uma maior dificuldade de sinal já que demora um pouco mais a mudar os dados  para o vento é que pode ser mais grave!!

Dados actuais:
16,2ºC
43%HR
1016hpa
16,9km/h NW

Rajada máxima a pouco de 32,4km/h de N


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2008 às 15:55)

miguel disse:


> Dia histórico para a minha estação acabei de a montar no terraço!
> 
> Está em teste neste momento a maior dificuldade que estou a detectar para já é uma maior dificuldade de sinal já que demora um pouco mais a mudar os dados  para o vento é que pode ser mais grave!!
> 
> ...



Depois de ela se ambientar a essa posição do sinal volta ao ritmo do costume. 
Parabéns pela instalação no telhado, não te vais arrepender com as medições do vento e da temperatura.


----------



## ct5iul (29 Out 2008 às 15:55)

BOA TARDE

Temp actual 14.3ºC/ UTC 15:46
Temp ao sol: 14.8ºC/ UTC 15:46
Pressão: 1016.2Hpa UTC 15:46
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 13.9 km/h UTC 15:46
Escala de Beaufort : 3 Brisa Ar fresco 
Direção do Vento: NW UTC 15:46
Temperatura do vento: 13.8ºC 15:46
Humidade Relativa: 50 % UTC 15:46
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 15:46
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Fraco UTC 15:46
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento o céu apresenta algumas nuvens mas não chove a temperatura esta a diminuir lentamente

PARABÉNS Miguel  PELA TUA NOVA ESTAÇÃO


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2008 às 15:58)

Por cá, depois da bela mínima, estou com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
A temperatura está nos *16,0 ºC* e a máxima foi de *16,6 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2008 às 16:17)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Depois de ela se ambientar a essa posição do sinal volta ao ritmo do costume.
> Parabéns pela instalação no telhado, não te vais arrepender com as medições do vento e da temperatura.



Pois espero mesmo que seja isso  que estou a ficar preocupado depois de tanto trabalho a montar lá em cima e se não apanha sinal é um problema  na varanda apanha sinal logo, meto em casa já leva muito tempo a detectar e umas vezes apanha outras deixa de apanhar bah já me estou a passar  se apanha umas vezes teria de apanhar sempre 

agora está a dar!!
15,9ºC
21,2km/h NE
41%HR
1017hpa


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2008 às 16:41)

Agora parece estar a dar não lhe toco mais  demora mais mas paciência... 

15,0ºC
42%HR
1017hpa
30,2km/h NNW

Vou tirar umas fotos lá em cima...


----------



## Kraliv (29 Out 2008 às 16:46)

Boas,


Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.


Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura mínima 4,2ºC

Temperatura máxima 15,9ºC




Actualmente o vento começou a aumentar e vêem-se algumas nuvens (poucas) 

Vai ficar novamente desagradável


----------



## jpmartins (29 Out 2008 às 16:49)

miguel disse:


> Agora parece estar a dar não lhe toco mais  demora mais mas paciência...
> 
> 15,0ºC
> 42%HR
> ...



Miguel pode ser problemático para o pluviómetro (se o tiveres,não sei qual é a tua estação). Tive um problema do género, comecei a reparar que nem sempre registava a precipitação. A experiência que tive é que quando o sensor enviava o valor da precipitação e falhava o envio, já não registava. O resto dos valores é difícil dar pela falta, porque se não envia agora, envia depois.

Por aqui o céu já esteve mais carregado, o vento sopra moderado.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2008 às 17:10)

jpmartins disse:


> Miguel pode ser problemático para o pluviómetro (se o tiveres,não sei qual é a tua estação). Tive um problema do género, comecei a reparar que nem sempre registava a precipitação. A experiência que tive é que quando o sensor enviava o valor da precipitação e falhava o envio, já não registava. O resto dos valores é difícil dar pela falta, porque se não envia agora, envia depois.
> 
> Por aqui o céu já esteve mais carregado, o vento sopra moderado.



O pluviometro ainda não o tenho lá em cima está onde sempre esteve nem sei se o mude...a estação é uma oregon WMR100 

As fotos logo tiro amanha...umas vezes apanha outras não


----------



## HotSpot (29 Out 2008 às 17:31)

miguel disse:


> O pluviometro ainda não o tenho lá em cima está onde sempre esteve nem sei se o mude...a estação é uma oregon WMR100
> 
> As fotos logo tiro amanha...umas vezes apanha outras não



Tenta manter a consola a uns 5 cm da parede. O sinal geralmente fica mais forte.

Agora que ficas com isso em excelentes condições está na altura dos dados irem para a net


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2008 às 17:52)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e um bocado de frio e uma mínima baixa.

Máxima: 17.8ºC
mínima: 8.9ºC
actual: 16.1ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Out 2008 às 18:12)

Mínima: 5.1ºC (a geada já era bem visível na minha zona)
Máxima: 17.4
Neste momento: 11.2ºC

Tenho que mudar o sensor de localização o mais rapidamente possível


----------



## Manuel Brito (29 Out 2008 às 18:26)

Boas.
Minima 09º e máxima 19ºc.
Dados actuais:
16ºC
60%HR
1017hpa
24km/h WNW
Pouco nublado


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2008 às 18:43)

Muitas horas depois parece que encontrei um bom local com sinal  vai estar em teste até amanha 

Dados actuais:
13,0ºC
55%HR
27,4km/h N
1017HPA


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2008 às 19:04)

Céu com poucas nuvens e 6,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

3,5ºC / 10,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2008 às 19:04)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp maxima: *14,9ºC*
Temp minima: *6,0ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2008 às 19:08)

Bom Dia

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 18.7ºC
T.Minima: 5.0ºC

Neste momento estão 12.9ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Gerofil (29 Out 2008 às 19:09)

*Estremoz (dados de Terça-feira)*: 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 14,9 ºC (13h54)
Mínima = 4,2 ºC (06h43).

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 9,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa.

*Aumento da intensidade do vento durante a tarde.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = *4,2 ºC* (dia 29); Temp. máxima= 26,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2008 às 19:18)

Boa noite hoje a tarde ainda esteve bastante nublado mas para o final da tarde  limpou completamente
Neste momento céu limpo a temperatura a descer 9.3ºc,o vento vai soprando moderado de W.

A pressão 1015hpa 66%hr.


----------



## fsl (29 Out 2008 às 19:24)

*Em OEIRAS , hoje o dia já foi mais calmo mas frescote:


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 29-10-08  19:16)
Temperatura: 	12.9°C 
Humidade: 	66%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	6.7°C 
Vento: 	6.4 km/hr NNW
Pressão: 	1019.5 mb
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	19.4 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 19.4mm
Wind chill: 	 12.8°C 
Indíce THW: 	 12.2°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 12.4°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 11.0°C às   5:00 	 18.1°C às 13:36
Humidade: 	 47%  às  14:20 	 69%  às   5:25
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 4.4°C às   1:23 	 8.3°C às   9:45
Pressão: 	 1016.3mb  às   3:26 	 1019.6mb  às  18:50
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 40.2 km/hr  às  16:47
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 9.4°C às   0:51 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 17.2°C às  12:01

*


----------



## DRC (29 Out 2008 às 19:36)

PÓVOA DE SANTA IRIA - VILA FRANCA DE XIRA

Temperatura actual: 12,5 ºC

Registos (Não oficiais)
29 de Outubro de 2008

Mínima: 11,7ºC
Máxima: 18,3 ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (29 Out 2008 às 20:32)

Boas noites 


Temp min 9.1 ºC 
Temp max 14.8 ºC
Vento rajada Max 66.6Km\h
Windchill -0.8 ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2008 às 20:39)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *8,2 ºC*
Tx: *16,6 ºC*
Prec.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (29 Out 2008 às 21:12)

Hoje en Huelva i Gibraleón:

Huelva: *7.5º/18.0º* Pouco nuvoso, vento fraco o moderado do Noroeste

Gibraleón: *6.2º/17.9º* Pouco nuvoso, vento moderado do Noroeste.

Agora en Huelva, céu despejado, 12º y vento fraco do Noroeste.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Out 2008 às 21:16)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *15,2ºC*
Tmín: *3,8ºC* 

HRmáx: 69%
HRmín: 38%


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2008 às 21:19)

Estou relativamente contente com o sinal porque umas vezes está bom outras vezes encrava e deixa de dar  se eu tiver a segurar na estação por baixo ao pé da janela é quando funciona normalmente 

Dados actuais:
11,9ºC
66%HR
1017hpa
17,6km/h N pelo menos nisto melhorou pois dantes não saia dos 0km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2008 às 21:24)

miguel disse:


> Estou relativamente contente com o sinal porque umas vezes está bom outras vezes encrava e deixa de dar  se eu tiver a segurar na estação por baixo ao pé da janela é quando funciona normalmente
> 
> Dados actuais:
> 11,9ºC
> ...



Tenta colocar a consola o mais junto à janela possível, para que a comunicação seja melhor e mais eficiente.
Assim, como vês, já tens belas rajadas e máximas mais certas. 
É só resolveres esse problema e fica num brinco, irrepreensível.


----------



## henriquesillva (29 Out 2008 às 21:29)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.................................8.1º  (06h50m)
T máx...............................13.5º  (13h30m)

H min...............................45%
H máx..............................67%

Pressão actual..................1017 hPa


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2008 às 21:37)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Tenta colocar a consola o mais junto à janela possível, para que a comunicação seja melhor e mais eficiente.
> Assim, como vês, já tens belas rajadas e máximas mais certas.
> É só resolveres esse problema e fica num brinco, irrepreensível.



Ela está mesmo junto a janela, é a única forma de dar, mas nem sempre dá!! isso é que me preocupa  

Eu é que sei o que passei para a montar lá em cima tenho vertigens   e o vento mesmo que moderado metia medo porque sempre empurra  

Amanha vou lá a cima e tiro fotos da vista para os 4 cantos da rosa dos ventos  se tiver vento tenho de ir quando não tiver vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2008 às 21:43)

Vamos com céu limpo, com vento moderado de  W/NW faz com a sensação deseja maior ui!
A temperatura vai desçendo devagar actual 7.8ºc a pressão vai mantêm-se quieta 1016hpa com 70% hr.


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2008 às 21:50)

Melgaço


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2008 às 22:07)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: 16,3ºC
Tmin: 10,0ºCcold:

PS: Quando será que teremos aqui no Algarve novamente temperaturas negativas????


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2008 às 22:11)

Neste Momento tenho *10,3º**C* (Assustou-se com o que eu disse no meu último post)

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_







Por Coimbra, o nosso Amigo Vitamos Registou uma Temperatura Máxima de Apenas *14,4ºC*
Ás 18:47, ele já ia com 10,7ºC de Temperatura, e 1016 hPa de Pressão


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2008 às 23:24)

Por aqui o vento aumentou de intensidade.continuamos de céu limpo.
A temperatura vai nos 7.0ºc 

Temperaturas de hoje 5.5/14.7ºc .

Até amanhã


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Out 2008 às 23:30)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado com abertas e aguaceiros fracos.

Tmin - 16ºC (É também a minima do mês de outubro)
Tmax -23ºC

Agora - 16,8ºC

Precipitação das últimas 24h - 2 mm


----------



## jPdF (29 Out 2008 às 23:52)

*Carregal do Sal*
Dia *29-Out-2008*
Máxima: *13.9ºC*
Mínima: *1.7ºC*


----------



## ct5iul (29 Out 2008 às 23:53)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 29-10-2008

Boa Noite 

O sol nasce às: 07:01
O sol põe-se às: 17:37
Nascer da Lua: 08:38
Pôr da Lua: 18:08
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 1%
Temp actual: 9.7ºC/ UTC 23:45
Temp Min: 8.9ºC/ UTC 07:07
Temp Max: 16.5ºC/UTC 10:30
Temp Max ao sol: 19.1ºC /UTC 10:43
Pressão:1018.6Hpa - UTC 23:45
Intensidade do Vento: NULO 0.0 km/h - UTC 23:45
Escala de Beaufort : 0 CALMO
Direção do Vento: W - UTC 23:45
Rajada max: 25,2 KM/h - UTC 15:03
Temperatura do vento: 9.7ºC - UTC 23:45
Humidade Relativa: 72 % - UTC 23:45
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - UTC 23:45
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: - 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 - UTC 23:45
Altitude: 110Metros

Nos ultimos minutos a temperatura tem estado a baixar rapidamente 9.2ºC - UTC 23:53
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu  nublado passando a muito nublado pelas 10h00 chuva com vento moderado
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 16ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 09ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Fraco

Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2008 às 00:01)

*Extremos do dia 29 de Outubro:*
Tmin: 10,0ºC
Tmáx: 16,4ºC

Agora 10,2ºC.
Quase na mínima outra vez.


----------



## Manuel Brito (30 Out 2008 às 00:03)

Boas.
Céu limpo. 12ºC e vento N 10km/h. Pressão 1019hpa
T.máx: 19ºC
T.min: 09ºC
Raj. máx: 30km/h
Vamos lá a ver o que reserva o dia de amanhã


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2008 às 00:20)

Boas

Vou agora com 11,0ºC, 68%HR e vento fraco 7,9km/h NNO


----------



## Kraliv (30 Out 2008 às 00:39)

Boas,




Aqui pelo interior alentejano está bem  a noite promete ser fria.

Temp. 5,1ºC; Humid. 79%; Pressão 1016hPa; Vento 4,6km/h


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2008 às 00:40)

Penso que o problema da estação não receber os dados está ultrapassado 

Ela infelizmente não dá em intervalos inferiores a 14 segundos mas isso já é mesmo da própria estação ser assim 

10,8ºC
69%HR
1016hpa
o vento finalmente parou lá pela terraço  0,0km/h rajada máxima desde as 00H de 10,1km/h NNW


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2008 às 01:40)

*
Precipitação:*
24,6mm  Santana - Madeira (Rog)
  2,0mm  Lagoa - Açores (MiguelMinhoto)
  2,0mm  Melgaço (Minho)


----------



## Sueste (30 Out 2008 às 07:16)

Olá bom dia!

Tive uma minima de 8.3ºC e neste momento estou com 10.7ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Norte.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Manuel Brito (30 Out 2008 às 09:12)

Bons dias. 
Temperatura actual 14ºC e pressão 1017hpa. Céu muito nublado. RH 73%. Vento variavel.
Minima foi de 08ºC.
Até logo.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2008 às 09:28)

Bom dia
Céu muito nublado, o vento sopra fraco a moderado.
T.actual 13.9ºC.
T.min. 8.8ºC.


----------



## vitamos (30 Out 2008 às 09:57)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto e aguaceiros, por vezes moderados

Tmin 10,0
Pressão: 1009 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2008 às 10:17)

Bom Dia

A temperatura minima de hoje por cá foi de 5.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 15.1ºC e chuvisca


----------



## squidward (30 Out 2008 às 10:23)

a chuva estragou tudo  a mínima ficou-se pelos 9.2ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (30 Out 2008 às 11:27)

BOM DIA 

Temp actual 15.8ºC/ UTC 11:15
Temp ao sol: 16.1ºC/ UTC 11:15
Pressão: 1011.4Hpa UTC 11:15
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 11.5 km/h UTC 11:15
Escala de Beaufort : 2 Brisa Ligeira Ar Fraco
Direção do Vento: W UTC 11:15
Temperatura do vento: 14.9ºC 11:15
Humidade Relativa: 93 % UTC 11:15
Chuva Precipitação: 0.4mm UTC 11:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Fraco UTC 11:15
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento o céu esta nublado também chuvisca


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 11:29)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *9,6 ºC* e a noite foi de céu limpo até por volta da 1h da manhã, altura em que foi atingida a mínima.
Agora o céu está muito nublado com algumas abertas e muito negro a Norte.
Espero que ainda tenhamos chuva durante a tarde, com bastante vento.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Out 2008 às 12:32)

Bom dia.

Aqui o dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado e a temperatura minima até ao momento foi de 14,7ºC.
Neste momento o sol começa a espreitar mas continua o tempo fresco


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2008 às 12:34)

Boas,

Aqui verificam-se aguaceiros pontuais, alguns deles fortes. O vento sopra com rajadas.


----------



## Redfish (30 Out 2008 às 12:43)

De momento começou a chover por aqui.....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 12:53)

Começa agora a chover por aqui, com uma ligeira descida da temperatura.
Neste momento, o vento sopra moderado e estão *17,7 ºC* e a máxima foi de *18,5 ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2008 às 14:15)

Boas tardes por aqui o dia amanheceu com o céu muito nublado e encoberto com uma chuva miudinha parecia que prometia mas depressa passou.

O céu tem alternado muito nublado e com algumas abertas o sol quando apareçe é quente a temperatura vai nos 17.1ºc a pressão vai baixando 1005hpa e 63%hr.

O vento vai soprando com rajadas na casa dos 15-20km/h de W/SW.máxima 31km/h.

Até logo


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Out 2008 às 15:06)

Mínima: 9.1ºC
Máxima: 14.8ºC

Neste momento 13.6ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Acardoso (30 Out 2008 às 15:22)

boa tarde pessoal...
Sigo com 1003.5 hPa, uma temp. de 16.9º.
uma precipitação de 5.6mm(madrugada,manha)
o vento sopra moderado!


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (30 Out 2008 às 16:22)

En Huelva agora muito nuvoso i 16º graus.
A temperatura minima 6.8º , muitos anhos para Octubre, que no ocurrio.

Maxima de 17.7º.

A Gibraleón voy cada 4 jornadas, y recogo datos de mi estaçao,
en mi blog pueden ver fotos. Ayer en Gibraleón 6.2º hoy es posible 5º.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (30 Out 2008 às 16:56)

Boa tarde 

Neste momento tenho 15ºC

Temp min 9.7ºC
Temp max 16.1ºC
Precipitação total 5.0mm


----------



## ct5iul (30 Out 2008 às 17:06)

BOA TARDE








NESTE MOMENTO O CÉU ESTA MUITO NUBLADO PAROU DE CHOVER


----------



## DRC (30 Out 2008 às 17:17)

Póvoa de Stª Iria - Vila Franca de Xira

Temperatura Actual: 16,1 ºC
Estado do Tempo Actual: Céu muito nublado
(Dia marcado pela queda de um forte aguaceiro entre as 15h30 e as 16h00)

*Dia 30 de Outubro de 2008*

Min: 11,8 ºC
Máx: 17,5 ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2008 às 17:33)

9,7ºc e o céu bastante nublado a Oeste.

Extremos de hoje:

4,0ºC / 12,6ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2008 às 17:59)

Extremos hoje:

Mín.:10,2ºC
Máx.:18,7ºC 

Humidade:

Mín:67%
Máx.:98%

Rajada máxima: 42,1km/h

Precipitação: 8,4mm

Actual:
15,4ºC
95%HR
1007hpa
10,1km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 18:08)

miguel disse:


> Extremos hoje:
> 
> Mín.:10,2ºC
> Máx.:18,7ºC
> ...



Nunca mais tiveste problemas com a transmissão?

Quero dar-te os parabéns pela actual fiabilidade dos dados; vento muito mais representativo, máximas muito mais próximas da realidade, excelente evolução! 

Já agora, o pluviómetro também está no telhado?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 18:12)

Por cá, depois da máxima de *18,5 ºC*, (um pouco mais elevada do que a de ontem) estou com chuviscos fracos.
Durante a tarde choveu bastante, especialmente entre as 15 e as 16h, altura em que choveu torrencialmente durante cerca de 10 minutos.
Agora o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura está estável nos *15,1 ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2008 às 18:42)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.9ºC
T.Minima: 5.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2008 às 18:58)

Boas...por aqui  continuamos de céu muito nublado,caiu um forte aguaceiro cerca 16.30h de pouco tempo e mais nada hoje só rendeu 0.5mmde.

A temperatura parou nos 13.1ºc devido há neblusidade a pressão vai baixa 1002hpa com vento fraco de W/SW 75%hr.


----------



## João Soares (30 Out 2008 às 19:04)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp maxima: *16,9ºC*
Temp minima: *10,3ºC*


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Out 2008 às 19:04)

Olá

A estação Anselmo de Andrade, que serve muito bem a zona de Almada sofreu um refreshzito. Agora está (ainda) mais completa 

Alguns dados:

Temperatura +15.2 °C 
 Humidade 90 % 
 Pressão Atmosférica 1006 hPa e Falling 
 Sensação de Frio +15 °C 
 Ponto de Condensação +13.6 °C 
 Velocidade do Vento (actual) 13.3 km/h 
 Velocidade do Vento (média 10 minutos) 5 km/h 
 Direcção do Vento (actual) 280° (W) 
 Direcção do Vento (média 10 minutos) 257° (W) 
 Pluviosidade  0 mm/hour 
 Pluviosidade  4 mm desde Midnight 
__________//___________

Aqui sigo com 1006 hPa, 14.6 ºC e 93%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 19:16)

Por cá, sigo com chuviscos e *15,5 ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Out 2008 às 19:47)

Por aqui, seguimos em regime de aguaceiros, vento moderado, mas a diminuir, 16ºC (demasiado quente...), e 1005 Hpa...


----------



## camrov8 (30 Out 2008 às 19:55)

alguem sabe se já nevou na serra da Estrela


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 20:39)

Estou com céu muito nublado, vento calmo e *14,7 ºC*.
A temperatura está a levar bastante tempo para descer, mesmo depois do findar da chuva.
Espero que o céu limpe agora para que arrefeça bem durante a noite.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 20:43)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,6 ºC*
Tx: *18,5 ºC*


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2008 às 20:58)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Nunca mais tiveste problemas com a transmissão?
> 
> Quero dar-te os parabéns pela actual fiabilidade dos dados; vento muito mais representativo, máximas muito mais próximas da realidade, excelente evolução!
> 
> Já agora, o pluviómetro também está no telhado?



Boas 

A transmissão é um pouco mais lenta por vezes, não é sempre tem alturas que funciona a velocidade normal sem falhas tem outras vezes que é lento! mas os dados lá vão chegando que é o que importa  O pluviometro ainda não o meti lá em cima mas brevemente vou lá testa-lo a ver se transmite não me importo que demore desde que transmita  mas tipo hoje a norte na janela registei 19,3ºC e no telhado 18,7ºC foi a máxima... na varanda pelos meus cálculos iria andar na casa dos 21ºC ou mais!! nada a ver mesmo 

agora registo:
14,9ºC
91%HR
1005hpa
6,5km/h W

Amanha tento tirar fotos lá de cima


----------



## henriquesillva (30 Out 2008 às 21:11)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.............................9.6º
T máx..........................14.4º

T min...........................54%
H máx..........................98%

Pressão actual..............1001 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (30 Out 2008 às 21:43)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *18,3ºC*
Tmín: *5,0ºC* 

HRmáx: 95%
HRmín: 47%


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (30 Out 2008 às 22:18)

En Huelva tenemos chuva, *2 mm*, desde que començou,
y boa temperatura 15º.


----------



## Acardoso (30 Out 2008 às 22:29)

boa noite pexoal...sigo com:
         -999.4hpa
         - temp. 13.3
         - humid. 81%
         - vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Teles (30 Out 2008 às 22:39)

Boas por aqui a minima foi de 5 graus e o dia foi algo chuvoso neste momento não chove e não há vento, temperatura actual é de 12.6


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2008 às 22:47)

Boas..por aqui continua tudo igual passa tudo ao lado até já se vê as estrelas.

Temperatura vai nos 11.4ºc pressão nos 1000hpa 85%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.1/17.4ºc precipitação 0.5mm.

Por aqui já estamos de FS amanhã só vou estar pelo estámine pelo final do dia ou principio de sabado vou ai a baixo há capital


----------



## ecobcg (30 Out 2008 às 23:01)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: 17,4ºC
Tmin: 10,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2008 às 23:12)

Neste momento tenho 14,4ºC de Temperatura e *1003 hPa* de Pressão

*Extremos de Hoje:*






Destaque ainda para a *Descida de Pressão*!





Por Coimbra o Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de *18,2ºC*
Por lá, ás 19:05 estavam 15,4ºC de Temperatura e 1003 hPa de Pressão
Poucos Minutos depois, a Pressão desceu aos 1002 hPa, e a Estação já Indicava Trovoda!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Out 2008 às 23:13)

Boa noite.

Por cá dia de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros a partir da tarde.

Tmin - 14,3ºC
Tmax - 20,6ºC

Agora - 17,4ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (30 Out 2008 às 23:36)

Boas.
T.máx: 18ºC
T.min: 08ºC
Raj.máx: 33km/h

Neste momento 100% RH, pressão a variar entre 1004 e 1005Hpa.
Temperatura 17ºC, orvalho 17ºC. Céu muito nublado e com presença de cumulonimbos (dispersos).
Visibilidade 6km.
Até amanha


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 23:51)

O *Vitamos* relata neste momento *14,2 ºC* por Coimbra, com tudo bastante calmo.
Diz ele que a grande surpresa é a repentina descida de pressão, que vai agora nos *999 hPa*.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2008 às 23:58)

*Estremoz (dados de hoje)*: 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 13,1 ºC (13h11 17h04)
Mínima = 6,1 ºC (01h09).

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 12,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1004 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 4,2 ºC (dia 29); Temp. máxima= 26,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Manuel Brito (30 Out 2008 às 23:59)

Boas. 
Algumas informações de outras estações perto:


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2008 às 02:14)

Por aqui vai caindo um aguaceiro fraco.
Estou com 13,8ºC e 0,2mm acumulados.


*Extremos do dia 29 de Outubro:*
Tmin: 10,0ºC (às 0h15)
Tmáx: 17,8ºC
Precipitação: 4,3mm


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2008 às 02:15)




----------



## Manuel Brito (31 Out 2008 às 07:22)

Bom dia. 
Neste momento céu muito nublado, temperatura 16ºC, orvalho 16ºC.
RH 100%, pressão 0996hpa. Vento W.
Temperatura minima 16ºC.
Até logo.


----------



## ct5iul (31 Out 2008 às 08:08)

BOM DIA

LISBOA AJUDA MONSANTO DIA 31-10-2008 










Neste momento o ceu esta muito nublado e esta a chover

DIA 30-10-2008

Temp minima - 8.7ºc
Temp Maxima - 18.4ºc
Precipitação da chuva - 6.5mm
Rajada maxima do vento - 24.7km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2008 às 09:21)

Bom Da

Neste momento estão 13.0ºC e já parou de chover.

T.Minima de Hoje: 12.5ºC


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (31 Out 2008 às 09:21)

Olá amigos:

Neste momento en Huelva o céo esta muito nublado, y 16º
esta amanha* 3 mm* .


----------



## vitamos (31 Out 2008 às 09:29)

Bom dia! Céu muito nublado sem chuva.

Tmin 11,5ºC


----------



## Acardoso (31 Out 2008 às 09:54)

bom dia...
nesta altura estou com 994.1hpa, uma temperatura de 12.2º e uma humidade de 82%.
e registei uma precipitação de 3.1mm.
ate logo malta


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2008 às 10:20)

Boas

A mínima que registei esta noite foi de 11,1ºC...Durante o fim da madrugada choveu e registei 4,2mm...

Agora o sol espreita e registo 14,3ºC, 74%HR, 998hpa mas teve a pouco 996hpa o vento é fraco 7,9 km/h S


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2008 às 10:50)

por aqui continuo com Chuva e a temperatura nos 9.9ºC...e ainda há meia-hora registava 13.2ºC


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2008 às 10:57)

Aqui muito sol na ultima quase uma hora...sigo com 14,8ºC, 69%HR, 14,8km/h W


----------



## ct5iul (31 Out 2008 às 10:59)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO 31-10-2008










Neste momento o sol esta a tentar brilhar o céu esta pouco nublado não chove


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2008 às 11:07)

ct5iul disse:


> LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO 31-10-2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



isso é "artilharia-pesada" 

Por aqui já o Sol espreita mas com uns pinguinhos à mistura. A temp. depois de bater nos 9.9ºC voltou a subir, agora vai nos 10.3ºC


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2008 às 11:10)

Segue fresquinho por aqui 14,7ºC  69%HR, 997hpa e vento fraco a moderado 13,3km/h W máx: 18,4km/h W


----------



## camrov8 (31 Out 2008 às 12:20)

alguem sabe se já nevou na serra da Estrela


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (31 Out 2008 às 13:02)

En Huelva chuva fraca i 15º, o vento fraco tambem
do Oeste, céu muito nuboso.

En o blog, podem ver a cantidade de agua en os embalses/pantanos
de Espanha, es a novedade:

www.meteohuelva.blogspot.com

Ate logo amigos


----------



## Acardoso (31 Out 2008 às 14:08)

pessoal tou com uma pressao de 992.5  sera normal?
gostava de ter opinioes!!!
ate logo


----------



## Lightning (31 Out 2008 às 14:17)

Acardoso disse:


> pessoal tou com uma pressao de 992.5  sera normal?
> gostava de ter opinioes!!!
> ate logo



Eu tou com 995, penso que o valor que tu tens é o valor normal para a situação meteorológica verificada na tua zona (é a minha opinião). Mas tem em conta que moramos a uma distância BASTANTE considerável.


----------



## JoãoDias (31 Out 2008 às 14:38)

Mínima 7.3ºC
Máxima 13.3ºC

Neste momento 13.3ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## vitamos (31 Out 2008 às 14:42)

Boa tarde! 

Céu muito nublado, com nuvens muito interessantes, mas chuva ZERO!

Ás 13h30min tinha 13,4ºC e a pressão em 992 hPa!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2008 às 14:49)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *9,9 ºC*.
A noite foi marcada pela chuva.
Acordei com *10,4 ºC* e chuva moderada.


----------



## ct5iul (31 Out 2008 às 14:58)

BOA TARDE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO 31-10-2008


----------



## DRC (31 Out 2008 às 15:37)

Está céu muito nublado
(nada de chuva).
A temperatura ronda os 14ºC.

Madrugada e Manhã (até ás 10h00)
marcadas por alguns aguaceiros
em geral moderados.

Os Aguaceiros deverão, em principio manter-se durante o fim-de-semana.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (31 Out 2008 às 16:50)

En Huelva muito nublado sin chuva 15º,
máxima de 16.5º.

Solo 4 mm en tudo o dia


----------



## João Soares (31 Out 2008 às 17:03)

_Extremos de hoje_

Temp maxima: *14,1ºC*
Temp minima: *8,5ºC*


----------



## Manuel Brito (31 Out 2008 às 17:07)

Boas.
Temp min 15ºC
Presente temperatura 15ºC
Muito nublado, pressao 0996hpa, RH 68%.
Tempo. CAT (Clear Air Turbolence, Turbolencia em ar limpo)
Até logo.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Out 2008 às 17:11)

Olá pessoal. Desde esta noite que não chove, embora aqui e ali esteja a ameaçar. A temperatura anda teimosamente amena, de momento nos 14.8ºC, mas a pressão anda muito baixa, nos 996 Hpa, e há muito que não baixava dos 1000 Hpa. Talvez signifique que venha aí uma boa carga de água.


----------



## ct5iul (31 Out 2008 às 17:32)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO 31-10-2008


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2008 às 18:41)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 13,6 ºC (11h18)
Mínima = 9,3 ºC (08h53).

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 9,1 ºC (esta nova mínima do dia vai contar já para o dia 1 de Novembro)
Pressão atmosférica = 999 hPa (a subir)

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 4,2 ºC (dia 29); Temp. máxima= 26,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2008 às 18:55)

Chuva fraca durante a manhã e início da tarde. O céu nublado durante todo o dia permitiu uma máxima já bastante baixa para esta altura do ano.

Extremos de hoje:

4,0ºC / 7,2ºC


Por agora: céu nublado e 6,1ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2008 às 19:29)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima 16.6ºC
T.Minima: 12.5ºC


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2008 às 19:32)

hoje tive a máxima mais baixa do mês de Outubro: 15.2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Out 2008 às 19:43)

Esses valores de Bragança já estão muito bons, espero q assim se mantenham no fim do mês, quando para lá for, ou que ainda arrefeça mais... Por aqui, 12º.7, talvez baixe dos 11º.3, que são a minima deste mes...


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2008 às 19:48)

A mínima aqui foi de 11,1ºC e a máxima de 16,1ºC a precipitação total foi de 4,2mm...

Agora registo 10,9ºC, 79%HR e vento fraco


----------



## belem (31 Out 2008 às 20:48)

Dan disse:


> Chuva fraca durante a manhã e início da tarde. O céu nublado durante todo o dia permitiu uma máxima já bastante baixa para esta altura do ano.
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> ...



Tá a começar a ficar rijo lool.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2008 às 20:53)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,9 ºC*
Tx: *15,6 ºC*


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (31 Out 2008 às 20:58)

En Huelva agora, o céu tine algunas nuves,
pero cada vez mais limpio, 12.9º y vento 
fraco del Oeste.
Hoje 4 mm tamben.
Máxima 16.5º, minima agora mismo 12.9º y baixando.


----------



## henriquesillva (31 Out 2008 às 21:05)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..........................................9.6º  (08h22m)
T máx........................................14.6º  (14h26m)

H min........................................49%
H máx.......................................83%

Pressão actual...........................996 hPa


----------



## migmor (31 Out 2008 às 21:14)

Boa noite a todos. Cá vão os dados da minha estreia neste forum que tanto aprecio.

Neste momento tenho ceu pouco nublado

Temp.*** 9,5º e a descer rapidamente

Pressão***  993 hPa

Humidade*** O higrómetro pifou...ando a ver onde posso comprar outro


----------



## ecobcg (31 Out 2008 às 21:39)

HOje não vou postar os extremos, pois esqueci-me de fazer o reset à estação ontem à noite!!


----------



## camrov8 (31 Out 2008 às 21:45)

por cá baixou até os 995hp e o inicio da tarde rebentou uma pequena trovoada com direito a granizo, para o fim do dia tambem se estava a desenvolver uma bela nuvem mas foi-se com o por do sol, agora seu estrelado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2008 às 22:09)

O *vitamos* acaba de me contactar e comunica que estão *9,9 ºC* no seu posto de observação.
Confessa que não sabe onde a temperatura vai parar. Óptimos presságios para esta noite!


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2008 às 22:10)

por aqui sigo com 9.6ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Out 2008 às 22:38)

Por aqui, 6.4 º.  Á uma hora atrás 5.5. Temperatura a subir. Sigo com 997 hPa


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2008 às 22:39)

Aqui por Oeiras também está fresco, neste momento 9.8.C


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2008 às 22:48)

Por cá 8.6ºC  a humidade está nos 86% o vento está a 0 km/h.


----------



## Teles (31 Out 2008 às 22:49)

Extremos de hoje :
Maxima 13 graus 
Minima 5 graus


----------



## Teles (31 Out 2008 às 22:51)

Maxima de hoje 13 graus  e minima de 5 graus


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (31 Out 2008 às 23:30)

En Huelva o dia termino con temperatura extremas de 11.6º y 16.5º,
tamben 4 mm de chuva.

Agora 11.3º e céu despejado


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2008 às 23:36)

Após uma Descida aos *7,9ºC*, a Neblusidade apareceu, fazendo com que a Temperatura tenha subido...

Neste momento está nos 9,7ºC

*Extremos de Hoje:*






O Valor aqui expresso é de 7mm, mas, a estação registou *7,4mm*, e é esse o valor que acho que deve ser levado em Consideração...

(Temperatura Máxima e Temperatura Mínima mais baixas do Mês)


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (31 Out 2008 às 23:51)

Boas Noites 

Por aqui temos um dia mais frio ...

Temp min 9.2 ºC
Temp max 14.3 ºC
Precipitacao 4.4 mm 
Pressao 998.1 hPa
Pt orvalho 6.8 ºC
Humidade Relativa 83 %


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2008 às 23:53)

por aqui a temperatura está nos 9.1ºC, já subiu um pouco...visto que já esteve nos 9.0ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 23:57)

9.6:assobio:


AINDA SEM CHUVA E CONTINUAA A DESCER... impressionante


----------



## ct5iul (31 Out 2008 às 23:58)

BOA NOITE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2008 às 23:58)

Boas por aqui céu limpo com vento nulo a temperatura vai nos 6.0ºc pressão999hpa. 88%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.8/10.9ºc precipitação 13mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2008 às 00:00)

Extremos definitivos de hoje:

Tm: *9,8 ºC*
Tx: *15,6 ºC*


----------



## João Soares (1 Nov 2008 às 00:02)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp maxima: *14,1ºC*
Temp minima: *7,1ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2008 às 00:02)

O *vitamos* acaba de me confidenciar a nova mínima do dia.
Diz ele que a mínima definitiva do dia 31 de Outubro foi de *9,3 ºC*.
A pressão já está em subida e está com *997 hPa*.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Nov 2008 às 00:03)

Extremos:

Tmáx: *13,1ºC*
Tmín: *5,5ºC*


----------



## squidward (1 Nov 2008 às 00:17)

*(31-10-2008)*

*t.max: 15.2ºC*
*t.min: 8.8ºC*


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2008 às 00:31)

*Extremos do último dia do mês:*
Tmin: 9,0ºC
Tmáx: 14,8ºC
Precipitação: 5,3mm


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2008 às 01:51)




----------

